# June 2ww ~ TTC with TX



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies,

This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th June Only, who have had IVF, ICSI,PGD, FET or IUI.

Simply post your details and i will add you to the list 

Emxx

[csv]

Name, Treatment, OTD, Result

pixtrix, FET, 1st June,  
samcar, IUI, 1st June,  
Frangipane, ICSI, 1st June,  
ultrafirebug, IVF, 1st June,  
polly16, ICSI, 1st June,  
Princess H, IVF, 1st June,  
ClaireC1154, FET, 1st June,  
shaziahope, , 1st June,  
Totoro, ICSI, 1st June,  
Betsy88, ICSI, 1st June,  
Nittiya, , 1st June,  
TB2306, , 1st June,  
Sarah21, ICSI, 2nd June,  
mia83, IVF, 2nd June,  
Hasina, IUI, 2nd June,  
Everyhopefull1234, , 2nd June,  
Dolphin17, ICSI, 3rd June,  
Livertypickle, FET, 3rd June,  
tanway, DIUI, 3rd June,  
nat81, ICSI, 3rd June,  
joste, IVF, 3rd June,  
NSA76, DEICSI, 3rd June,  
Margi307, ICSI, 3rd June,  
Catt, ICSI, 3rd June,  
The_Scenic_Route, IVF, 3rd June,  
Hope14, FET, 3rd June,  
Locini, , 3rd June,  
Carrie D, IVF, 4th June,  
Jesusloveme, ICSI, 4th June,  
Saucy Sailoress, ICSI, 5th June,  
Julieboo, FET, 6th June,  
lilhayley, ICSI, 6th June,  
dreamer01, , 6th June,  
hjanea, DFET, 6th June,  
MissA, IUI, 6th June,  
MrsRock, FET, 6th June,  
AnnBangor, ICSI, 6th June,  
pandapower, IVF, 7th June,  
Jo1980, IVF, 8th June,  
Emily79, IVF, 8th June,  
Freeze, IVF, 8th June,  
angels1, IUI, 8th June,  
Daisylea33, ICSI, 9th June,  
Anniedollymix, ICSI, 9th June,  
Angelz, IVF, 9th June,  
Jess81, ICSI, 9th June,  
Carley, IVF, 9/11th June,  
Samuel Jackson, FET, 9th June,  
Skyline33gtst, FET, 9th June,  
kezray, IUI, 9th June,  
slw8000, IVF, 10th June,  
worryallthetime, IVF, 11th June,  
sarahb1977, , 12th June,  
Kirstyboo, IVF, 12th June,  
confusedlilone, 12th June,  
topgirl1, , 13th June,  
longest2ww, IUI, 13th June,  
Willow72, FET, 13th June,  
Curlyone, DEIVF, 13th June,  
MagsandEmma,FET, 14th June ,  
Rachel1972, FET, 14th June,  
pheobs1, IUI, 16th June,  
Orangevic, ICSI, 16th June,  
Bambi, FET, 16th June,  
sandeepc, IUI, 16th June,  
fingerscrossed23, ICSI, 16th June,  
mellymoo29, IVF, 16th June, 
karenb1973, ICSI, 17th June,  
abi96, ICSI, 17th June,  
emivf, , 18th june,  
HendryHope, IVF, 19th June,  
azra, DE, 19th June,  
blondie k, FET, 19th June,  
lets do it, , 20th June,  
want2beamum, ICSI, 20th June,  
Babycalm, DEICSI, 20th June,  
coranbeig, IUI, 21st June,  
hopeful_again, FET, 21st June,  
katiedolldoll, ICSI, 22nd June,  
x-stacey-x, ICSI, 22nd June,  
abbymull, , 22nd June,  
amahleenah, , 22nd June,  
skyline33gtst, FET, 23rd June,  
Praying_for_a_Miracle, ICSI, 23rd June,  
Angela1986xx, , 23rd June,  
nickinoodle, IVF, 24th June,  
nikki34, ICSI, 24th June,  
Jem2, ICSI, 24th June,  
anniew, IVF, 24th June,  
Alisoula, IVF, 24th June,  
tiggerbounce, IVF, 24th June,  
Emmalouise77, IVF, 24th June,  
mrscrystal, FET, 24th June,  
JD77, ICSI, 25th June,  
BathBelle, ICSI, 25th June,  
Sofia3, DFET, 25th June,  
macamoo, FET, 25th June,  
Jemimasmum, ICSI, 26th June,  
angelbaby2010, FET, 27th June,  
DizzyDen, IVF, 27th June,  
Leam31, IUI, 27th June,  
dizziej, DEIVF, 27th June,  
Louise2930, IVF, 27th June,  
snowface, ICSI, 27th June,  
aspiringmum, DE, 28th June,  
luckyinluv, IVF, 28th June,  
Evap, IVF, 28th June,  
tamsutbadger, DFET, 29th June,  
Dingle08, , 29th June,  
shenagh1, IUI, 30th June,  
Shell182, IVF, 30th June,  
Jen74, ICSI, 30th June,  
Eggcited, DEIVF, 30th June,  
STACEYJAYNE, IVF, 30th June,  
_Loubelle 118, , ,  
claireyttc, FET, ,  
mandyxcx, DEIVF, ,  
maisiemoo1972, ICSI, ,  
Starz, DIUI, ,  
Birdey, FET, , 

_

[/csv]


----------



## Martha Moo




----------



## dolphin17

Hi Em

Can I please be added to the list - I've just had my 6th ICSI tx and my OTD is 3rd June.  I hope some other ladies will be along soon!

Thanks v much   

Dolphin xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Holly, can I join in please. I had FET on wed and OTD is 1st June. 

Hia Dolphin, nice to see I have someone to share the crazy 2WW with! When did you have your transfer? How are you feeling? This is my first FET after a freeze all due to OHSS in Jan. I can't believe that i finally got to transfer on wed when they started with thawing my 3 day 3 embies on Monday which came through the thaw well but hadn't really done anything by wed, but thankfully had a couple of day 5s to get out which were blasts that were too early to completely grade but by the time they showed me them on the screen 1 had started to hatch so a little hope has been restored! Wishing you lots of luck and big congratulations on your son I hope you can soon be giving him the exciting news that he's going to have a sibling.


----------



## samcar

Hi Em

Can I please be added to the list - I've just had my 10th IUI, but first time to reach actual treatment on 18th May, so excited to get to this stage. My test date is 1st June.

Many Thanks

Samcar x


----------



## samcar

Hi Pixtrix,

I see we have the same OTD, pleased to have someone to share this rather long and ancious 2 weeks with. 

Hi Dolphin, your wish has been granted, we're here for support, look forward to chatting over the next 2 weeks

  everything goes well for us

Samcar x


----------



## PixTrix

Hia Samcar, yay great we have the same test day and yes think its going to be a long anxious 2 weeks, but hopefully there'll be a good bunch of us to go mad together lol Wow you've been on a long journey to get to actual treatment, I'm sure you've had a very frustrating couple of years. I hope its lucky 10 for you, wishing you lots of luck


----------



## dolphin17

Hello ladies 

Yay, didn't have to wait very long for some fellow 2ww'ers to come along!

*Pixtrix - *Sorry you had ohss in Jan you poor thing  - that's great news they managed to transfer your 2 beautiful blasts on Wednesday though! We had transfer on Wednesday too (I'm thinking I should change my otd to the 1st June same as you and samcar - my clinic has the craziest long otd ever, 16 days post ET!) Thank you for your congrats re ds - I absolutely count my blessings every day, we would so love to be able to give him a sibling though and this will be our last fresh attempt, so I've got everything crossed that this is the one! So far I'm feeling ok, just have to keep positive!! How are you feeling? Wishing you lots of luck too, may we get this thread off to the best start ever  

*Samcar - *hello  - goodness as pixtrix has said, you've certainly been on a long journey  - really hoping that this tx is lucky for you too and we are all celebrating bfps very soon   

love dolphin xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Dolphin I will keep everything crossed for you too, the perfect icing on the cake. My clinic usually give 16 days but as it was a 5 day transfer they gave me 14 days this time. What day transfer were you? I'm feeling somewhat zapped of energy and being a lazy thing sat in my pj's at the mo, really must get on with some studying tho! Been getting occassional niggles low down on the right, so trying not to stress over that!!


----------



## dolphin17

*Pixtrix - *I was also a day 5 transfer - my clinic say 16 days regardless! Personally I think niggles are good lol. Am really going to try not to symptom spot on this tx though!! What are you studying? I am just vegging today watching tv, dh has taken the day off to let me rest


----------



## PixTrix

Oo the meanies giving you 16 days on a day 5 transfer Dolphin, 1st June sounds good to me then! Great your able to chill today. I'm doing an open degree in health science with a little bit of music thrown in! I love your little mans T shirt, its fab!


----------



## samcar

Hi Ladies,

I have had a long journey but just so pleased that we've got to treatment stage & count my blessings that my clinic is so friendly & will keep me going longer to hopefully get a good result. You two haven't had it easy either so were all in this together. 

I'm so jealous of you both vegging, I'm in work but counting down to finishing at 4.30 for the weekend. 

speak soon

Samcar x


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Samcar, hope work wasn't too hectic for you today and you have a nice relaxing weekend. Its great that your clinic is friendly, it really does help.

Gosh I am utterly exhausted tonight, surprising how the less you do the more tired you are! I went out for a short stroll with the dogs today and a hot choc, then watched the hangover when we got home. So a lovely day, apart from a mood swing with DP, but alll ok again now!


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi ladies, I wondered if I could join you?
I had 2, day 2 embryos replaced yesterday (natural FET) - one 4 cell and one 2 cell but with signs it was about to divide again (a little air bobble in the nucleus, apparantly!)
MY OTD will be 3rd June 2011
This is cycle number 3 for me; I've had a miscarriage and an ectopic this year already, so am hoping for third time lucky   
Sending lots of hope to all of you x
Livertypickle


----------



## Frangipane

Hi All ,

Please add me to the list Em, my test date is 1st June.

I had my ET on Wed and had 4 embies transferred (I am a British expat currently live in Saudi Arabia where there are no laws restricting embie transfer). This is my 5th round of ICSI, I have had a long painful journey and really hoping this is it!

Baby dust to you all. xxxx


----------



## Tanway

Hi, please add me onto the list - had diui on Wednesday, due to test 3rd June  thank you.


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi everyone, me again.
I just had a question about mood which I wanted to ask you all....
Last time I had embryos replaced I felt really negative and despondent afterwards - it seemed so intangible that they could result in anything and as a result the 2WW was really easy.  It actually resulted in a BFP! -  but I miscarried at about 6 weeks.
This time I feel incredibly upbeat and positive - I'm worried at the back of my mind though that there will be further to fall...
So I was just wondering how you were all feeling about your 2WWs, whether it fluctuates from day to day and what your opinions are on the whole thing?  I'd also be interested to know how this relates to which cycle you are on (e.g. your first, second, third try etc..)
Livertypickle x


----------



## Tanway

Hi,
Mood is such a tricky thing. Really sorry about last time, but i don't think feeling good and positive can ever be a bad thing. the endorphines and relaxation in body and mind must surely be of help?
my dh thinks i'm ever so moody and grumpy - i didn't believe it, but maybe he's right! i'm fluctuating hourly between positivity - it WILL work, no reason why it shouldn't, it was a really good sample (18million sperm diui) why is everyone else stressing about it, it'll be fine - to: of course it won't work - things never go that smoothly for us, whenever i feel good it never works......
I think it must be the hormones as i'm not normally so difficult. Having had 2 cycles abandoned for different reasons (and I know most have gone through a lot more), i was sooo disappointed that my body, the one without the problem, perfectly healthy and fertile, was disliking the medical interventions and basically telling me where to go. The nurse said it even went into shock the first time. But i am now at the point of thinking - what will be will be - be neutral about it, hope is good but can't get too hopeful as don't want too much disappointment if pee-stick says "no"...maybe i need to take some of my own advice.


----------



## PixTrix

yay this thread is building up nicely now   

Hi Livertypickle. Sorry this year has been so tough for you so far, I hope this is the start of changes and 3rd time lucky. Its fab your 2 cell was showing signs of dividing again. I was so reasured to watch one of my blasts start to hatch on the screen as before going in for the transfer the embryologist said they were too early to grade and hadn't moved on at all since coming out and imagined a 2ww of thinking they wouldn't develop any further! Wishing you lots of luck

Hi Frangipane, I hope this is it for you too. Wow 4 on board I'm sure there'll be a sticky one there, good luck

Hia Tanway, wishing you lots of luck. Abandoned cycles are horrid, glad you have made it this time.

How are you today Dolphin and Samcar?


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi, can you add me please.  First cycle of IVF, 2 embies transferred, test date 1st June x


----------



## PixTrix

Hi ultrafirebug, there are few of us testing on June 1st. I have blown you some good luck bubbles!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks PixTrix, good luck to you too and all the other ladies on this thread.  I look forward to hearing how you all get on x


----------



## Livertypickle

It's lovely to have found this thread   

Thanks Tanway re the mood stuff - I can really relate - to going from positivity to negativity within seconds.  Particularly after abandoned cycles too - I never realised before going through this journey just how much had to go right to actually even get to the point of being given an OTD to worry/excite about!  Wishing you lots of luck this cycle - we have the same OTD x

Pixtrix - that's amazing that you observed the hatching, how lovely to have witnessed that.  Lets hope your blast is snuggling in tight for the long haul as we speak
Ultrafirebug - Congrats on getting to the 2WW - when were your embies put back and what day were they?

Frangipane - 4 embryos on board, wow - That must give you some pretty good odds this time - keeping everything crossed

Hello to everyone else.  I have found it so helpful to have a community to go through this journey with; especially when most ladies in the 'outside world' understandably don;t know about the highs and lows of fertility treatment.
Livertypickle x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Livertypickle - The embies were put back on Wednesday 18th so it was only 2 days after EC.  I was very disappointed that I only got 3 eggs from 7 follies but very happy that the 2 embies were top quality and are now back inside me.  The consultant advised me not to put both back as they think I have a high chance of conceiving twins as I already have a DS naturally but the clinic did not freeze single embryos so we decided to put both back and take the risk. Did you have a problem putting more than 1 back seeing that you already have a DD?

Ref community - I am really glad I came across this website and I meet up with the ladies from the Chiltern Chat every month or so.  Its good to meet/speak to people who are also going through what you are.

x


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi Ultrafirebug; that is great, we both had 2 day transfers - mine were graded at 2, which seems to be par for the course for me.
My clinic didn't have a problem putting 2 back - the IVF drugs do funny things to me (OHSS, depression, the usual....) and so we figured it would be better to try and complete our family in one go if we could. I guess it came down to weighing up the risks against the benefits- Sounds like you figured the same, and I know I would have done the same in your position.
Livertypickle x


----------



## dolphin17

Oooooh it's become a very chatty thread already! 

*PixTrix - *Your degree in health science sounds very interesting, what sort of subjects do you cover? And the music bit sounds good too! I had my ds t-shirt made for when I have to take him with me to clinic - I was feeling a bit self-conscious as not everyone appreciates small children around in that environment and one of the other ladies on my clinic thread suggested I put that on him so that others would know he was a tx baby from the clinic... when possible I still go on my own though! Glad I'm not the only one having the occasional mood swing with our poor partners - although this morning i could have literally swung for DH after he managed to jab the gestone needle in AGAIN after having already done the jab!! 

*Samcar - *hope you've joined us on the vegging front now 

*Livertypickle *- I'm sorry to read you've had a difficult time earlier in the year   - really hoping this is 3rd time lucky for you   . Re mood, mine def goes up and down most days  ...although so far I think I've been mostly relaxed on this tx, much more so than my last couple - I have been listening to a hypnotherapy CD as I think being relaxed and positive can only be a good thing - when I'm not hormonally shouting at DH that is 

*Ultrafirebug, Tanway, Frangipane - *hello, look forward to chatting over the next couple of weeks 

We've had a pretty quiet day and I'm planning on a nice chill-out on the sofa this evening too! Hope you all have nice relaxing weekends too,

Love dolphin xxx


----------



## Tanway

Hi everyone, can't believe so many of us testing in early June. My fingers crossed for all of us!  
I've also had a relatively relaxing day after an extremely stressful work week - just what we really didn't need having treatment on Wednesday - just hope i didn't get as mentally stressed as the rest of my colleagues!
feeling that wierd ovarian-type pain all day - mainly on right, but fluctuating with the left too (had 3 big follilces on right and 2 on left) so still going with the assumption that it's okay - it's normal (honest!) making me a bit paranoid though - is it possible i'm hyper-stimulating now, do i take the 2nd pregnyl on Monday or not? 
Well, i think, as long as i'm not incapacitated with pain on Monday, i'm just being a baby and lets go for it - don't want to do anything that might mean we get a bfn!
so, chinese takeaway, cuddle up on the sofa with dh watching Doctor Who and Casualty and dream of getting the positive!
happy thoughts and hope everyone has a relaxing, positive weekend (although my dh will probably get snapped at at some point, through no fault of his own poor thing!) x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to say, 

I am currently offline as staying away with no internet 
I should be home on monday and will sort the list then

In the meantime here is a sprinkling of       and 

Em


----------



## Livertypickle

Hello everyone
Thank you Em for starting this thread   
Dolphin - I love the T shirt too, great idea! - I have the same thought when I have to take my daughter to the clinic with me - I think it is lovely that you have considered it and done something so thoughtful for your visits.  It looks like good luck comes in threes for you; I really hope the trend keeps up for you this time  x
Tanway - your evening sounds blissful; I think I will do the same.........but obviously, I will cuddle up with my own DH (3's a crowd!!)
I have just had some bleeding (sorry if TMI, but...) its quite dark brown, 'old' blood.  I only had my ET yesterday and it was onlt a 2dt - any ideas what this is?  I hope its not a bad sign.....

Livertypickle x


----------



## dolphin17

*Livertypickle *- From everything I've read on here on previous threads, old blood is generally not something to worry about - and sometimes a v good thing (eg sign of implantation  ). Given your lovely embies are 3 days old today it might be a little early for implantation though so I would guess (in my non medical opinion!) it's most likely just a result of EC - they do do quite a lot of prodding and poking so spotting can be common in the few days afterwards. If it continues and/or you are worried about it then best to give your clinic a call to put your mind at rest 

  for all of us, may we all be celebrating bfps v soon 

love dolphin xxx


----------



## dolphin17

*Livertypickle - *oops sorry after posting I remembered you had FET - so obviously not a result of EC  . But I think sometimes the catheter thing they use to do ET can also dislodge a few cells around the cervix area which can cause a bit of spotting - and again nothing to worry about


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks *Liverty*, it was quite a special moment to observe, especially seeings as the shells on my embies are always at least twice as thick as they should be and they only did assisted hatching on one and the one that was hatching hadn't had AH done! Oh you've had the dreaded OHSS as well, did you end up in hospital with it? Sounds like you have had a similar scare to me today, when I had a small amout of brown on the loo roll! It sent me into a right panic, but as dolphin says very likely the result of the transfer. I have told myself it is a positive thing that it is old blood and kind of hoping implantation as I am 3dp5dt!

*Ultra*, I also meet up with ladies and babes from my local clinic and have made some very special life long friends it is such a help isn't it. Regarding your number of embies - def quality better over quantity

*Dolphin, *I'm doing it through the OU so can pick and choose my subjects at the moment I am in the middle of human biology, biological psychology, maths for science and investigating mental health. In one assessment there was work on assisted reproduction and couldn't believe how inaccurate some of the info was (at least I thought it was lol). Great idea about the t shirt  you made me laugh about the gestone, I wouldn't have been happy! I do mine myself, too scared to let DP anywhere near me lol

*Tanway*, glad to see you are getting some relaxation time after a busy week in work. I could be wrong, but don't think you'd be showing signs of hyperstimmulation with that number of follicles. After EC they will fill back up with fluid, it could be that. If ever you have concerns, always best to get in touch with your clinic though. Hope it settles for you

Thanks Em, hope you are having a nice time away


----------



## ultrafirebug

Pixtrix - I have a very high AMH so they didnt want to overstimulate me and ive been told women who have a high AMH produce less eggs but of a high quality so im happy with that.  Wasn't that happy after EC as you always want more don't you?

Livertypick - my sister had OHSS, horrible isn't it.  She was hospitalised for the first month of her pregnancy as they put the embie back 2 days after EC so her ovaries were 3 times bigger than they should of been. Shes fine now and baby is due next week but it was terrible seeing her like that.  Ref blood - unless its red and a lot I wouldn't worry about it. Like Dolphin said its most probably because of transferring the embies.

AFM - been feeling very unusual over the past couple of days.  Can't describe why I just do.  Does anyone else feel like that or is it just me? x


----------



## Livertypickle

Ah, thanks Dolphin - it seems to have stopped now so that's good  I've had some weird cramping too, but that might be from my oopherectomy I guess -  I have cystitis too - I'm falling apart! - I had aimed to be on such tiptop form - heyho!
PixTrix - lovely that you meet up with ladies from your clinic too, I must find out if mine do it.  Yes, the OHSS was pretty awful but I wasn't hospitalised.  My ovaries aimed to please with a whopping 44 follicles; it was pretty painful afterwards and for a couple of days there I struggled to breathe.  Once AF showed up though, it all melted away - leaving me feeling a bit depressed that my cycle had 'all come to nothing'.  I can now see the benefits when I think about my coachload of embryos having a party in the freezer at the hospital (There are 8 left now, the party is winding down!).  It has also been helpful because we have been self funding and we still have £600 of the first cycle to pay.  I figure that, as long as we have embryos to use from that cycle, I feel better about paying it off every month.  That bleeding sounds hopeful at 2dp5dt, fingers crossed x
Livertypickle x


----------



## Livertypickle

Ultrafirebug - your family know IVF pretty well then?  Is it helpful that she has been through the process already?  I hope unusual is promising


----------



## Panda power

Hi everyone,

I recognise a few peeps from the cycle buddy thread on here!

Had 2 embies of 8 cells put in yesterday, after my first IVF cycle.  Seems like a long way away but my OTD is 7th June so could I ease be added? Thanks.

Trying to keep upbeat. Talking to my embies, saying I can't wait ti meet them and how longed for they are and how they need to snuggle in. Also lit 4 candles at mass today, one each for DH, embies and me. Hope I don't sound too crazy!


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi Panda Power -  congrats on having your embryos on board!  You don't sound crazy at all, I think everybody does something different to help them through this process.

My husband has bought me a 1000 piece jigsaw puzzle to keep me busy and we exchange contracts and move house in the next 2 weeks - so i think your ideas are far more logical and rational than mine!

Livertypickle x


----------



## samcar

Good Morning ladies,

Wow only missed signing on for one day & we have loads more friends - Welcome to Livertypickle, Frangipane, Tanway, Ultrafirebug & Panda power - look forward to chatting with you all over the next 2 weeks!

Pixtrix & Dolphin 17 - yes I am officially vegging now, I intend to stay in my pj's all day, my DH has done the cleaning & just gone to Tesco to get fresh strawberries for me, it's nice having an excuse to be pampered. 

So far so good with the moodswings but I've got to ask is anyone having projesterone injections? my DH is doing them really well & as directed but last night both hips/side of bottom were sore & I was too uncomfy to sit down so went to bed early (the Gonal-f & suprecar injections are a breeze compared to projesterone!!) & I've been really tired since my IUI, oh well it's an excuse to go to bed early & read.

Hope you all have a nice chilling day

Samcar x


----------



## dolphin17

Morning everyone 

*Liverypickle *- good news it's stopped - and weird cramping is good I think, don't worry you're not falling apart! 

*Pixtrix - *I also think your bleed sounds like a good thing! x

*Panda - *hello fellow cycle buddy 

*Samcar - *Yay to being pampered, I'm also trying to make the most of it! Re gestone injections, yes I'm on them - have done them for the last 5 tx! Generally DH also does them ok except for yesterday where as I mentioned, he managed to jab me twice!   ... My top tips are to warm the vials up beforehand as this makes the oil more runny and goes in easier and I think less likely to go lumpy in the muscle (can either hold in your hand or pop into your bra for 15 mins - this was a tip from a nurse at the clinic!) and if you are in discomfort afterwards use a warm compress on the area, I find this relieves the pain a bit  . Oh and alternate sides but I expect you're already doing that. As you say, gonal f is a breeze in comparison! Having said that, it's the clexane injections that are giving me issues, I've got so many bruises from them because the needles are so blooming blunt!

 for everyone

love dolphin xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Samcar - im on the gel.  Not nice having to do it every morning especially when my DS is outside the bathroom door saying 'mummy whats that noise' lol x


----------



## samcar

Thanks dolphin, I will warm the vial tomorrow before injecting & report back. 

ultrafirebug - gel that's interesting, I'm also on cyclogest pessaries which can be icky when leaking (sorry tmi) but I would imagine the gel is too

Samcar x


----------



## Frangipane

Hi Ladies,

This is great that there are so many of us doing the 2ww together! I look forward to checking my FF website now! Hello everyone!  

Today I am feeling really really tired and keep sneezing - wondering if I have picked up a bug, I really hope not! Want all my body to focus on embies not on fighting a cold.

Also, I am very constipated - is anyone else? I tried All bran yesterday but it made me really bloated and i had terrible tummy ache this morning. I am drinking lots of water so don't know what is causing it - could it be the progesterone? I am on cyclogest and injections (and yes they are so painful, I will try your warming trick Dolphin) Would it be ok to try Fybogel you think? Anyone any 'pooing remedies'?! 

xxx


----------



## Livertypickle

Maybe a 'poo dance' Frangipane (like a rain dance)?!  I think from what I have read that constipation is quite common in the 2WW; partly the drugs and partly because we are all so petrified of letting go of anything at the moment!
Have a restful day x


----------



## samcar

Hi frangipane, I was constipated for 3 days following iui, my clinic told me it was a side effect of cyclogest, I read its better to insert it in the front door!!!


----------



## Frangipane

Hi Liverty & Samcar,

Thanks for the advice. (I am using the front door already!)

Funny the things you talk about with people you just met online - only with IVF!!

Hope you are having a lazy Sunday. xx


----------



## dolphin17

*Frangipane *- re the constipation I guess you could try prune juice...  ...I'm not sure if it's ok to take fibrogel or not, I think best to check with your clinic before taking any meds if possible. I think I am the odd one out because I always seem to be more regular when I'm doing tx than at any other time, go figure! Do you mind me asking, how many days old were your embies when you had transfer and did you choose how many to transfer or was it just what the clinic recommended? It's strange how there are restrictions in some countries around transfer and not in others isn't it.

Hope everyones having a lovely afternoon  ...I'm having my first moments of wondering about has it hasn't it, mostly because I don't feel anything different at all... but then it is only day 4!  It's going to be a looooooooooong 2 weeks!

love dolphin xxx


----------



## Frangipane

Hi Dolphin,

I am also having a 'have they or haven't they' day. It's day 6 since EC so they should have hatched by now and started implanting but I don't feel anything either. Why don't our bodies give us more signs?!

I had my embies transferred at day 2 which was my choice and the number was my choice too. This being my 5th ICSI and having lost two pregnancies, I wanted to maximise my chances. I am also 40 in a few months so I would not be unhappy if I have twins. The chances of having triplets or quads is not actually very high, about 1% (especially as my embies were not grade a). 

IVF is big business in the Middle East and there are no real restrictions. You can also have gender selection here (we were asked if we wanted boys or girls!) The meds are all the same, the procedures the same and the doctors are all trained in the US, UK or Canada so I felt very confident about having my treatment here. In fact, me experience here has been much better than in the UK but that may just have been the clinic I went to as I know there are some great clinics at home. (BTW - interesting article in the Independent today on IVF clinics charging extortionate prices!)

The other big plus is that it is cheaper here, about 1/3rd cheaper which for us has been a huge benefit as I am not sure we would have been able to afford 5 rounds of ICSI at home. We don't even think about the numbers anymore, it's too depressing!

xx


----------



## polly16

Could I join please?

ICSI EC 16th May ET 21st May OTD 1st June

Looks like quite a few ppl on here also have OTD of 1st June. Hope it is a very lucky day!!!

Frangipane - Reading ur post was really interesting. Have u had all ur cycles there? What clinic r u at and how did u choose which one to go to?

Dolphin - We meet again! I am getting totally lost on the cycle buddies thread esp. May/June it crazy busy but this thread not so bad at the moment to keep up with (been reading it a few days wondering whether to join the list). Those injections u have to take sound painful!!! Do u have to take them cuz u bled before OTD in the past or is it an alternative to the pessaries?

Pandapower - I thought it was lovely u lighting those extra candles for ur embryos.

Livertypickle - Sounds like u will definitely have lots to keep u busy during ur 2ww and help the time to fly by.


----------



## samcar

Hi Polly - welcome to the club, another otd of 1st June, hope we are all lucky


----------



## polly16

Samcar - Thanks. I really hope so! Hope u having good weekend. I been busy trying to do as little as possible!!!


----------



## dolphin17

*Frangipane - *really interesting to read about tx where you are - thanks for sharing! It definitely sounds like there are some plus points - not least the cost factor! I know what you mean about trying not to think about the financial side anymore  . So did you choose gender in the end or not?!

*Polly - *hello! Yes this thread is definitely a bit quieter - although I expect it will get v busy soon! Re the jabs, I've been on them since my 2nd tx cos I wasn't absorbing enough progesterone when I was on the cyclogest pessaries. I also had my immunes done before starting this last tx which also highlighted that I needed to be on gestone - but as I would have been on it anyway, it wasn't really that insighful lol. They're not great but at the end of the day, we'll all do anything and everything we can won't we to get that longed for bfp and beyond 

 for everyone on the thread

dolphin xxx


----------



## Frangipane

*Polly* - hello to you. I had my first IVF in the UK in Aug 2009 (it was not ICSI) and amazingly I got pregnant but miscarried at 9 weeks. My DH then got a job in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia so I arrived here and researched clinics. I met another British girl also doing IVF and she recommended her doctor to me. I had 3 rounds there, got pregnant on round 3 but it was ectopic. That was a truly awful experience. For this round I am at a new clinic with another doctor and she is really good. I had access to her on mobile 24hrs a day and she called me everyday to check on me! It made a real difference.

*Dolphin*- No we didn't go for gender selection. I can see why people would choose to but for us we just want a baby and it doesn't matter boy or girl. Being an Islamic country, there is more of an emphasis on having boys so I guess that's why it is readily available. 
DH just gave me my progesterone injection and warmed it up as you suggested - was much less painful! Thanks for the tip.

I can't believe how many of us are testing on 1st June! I really, really hope that it will be our lucky day. 

xx


----------



## PixTrix

Good evening ladies, what a lovely chatty bunch  hope everyone had has a lovely weekend.

*Ultra - *good to see that your clinic has managed your high AMH well and avoided hyperstimulation. Mine also very high resulting in 22 eggs this time and hospitalisation with OHSS and a freeze all so seems you are in good hands and have great embies on board! Wow soon to be aunty, I will have everything crossed that you can join your sister with her BFP. How are you feeling now? Have you still got that unusual feeling. That could sum me up today, kind of a little spaced out lol you made me laugh about the gel!!

*Liverty -* wow that is quite a number of follies! My blood levels represented something in the region of 35ish follies, but the consultant told me that they stopped collecting at 22. Like you I was gutted that wasn't going to get to transfer and gutted again to end up in hospital! I only ended up with 5 in the freezer from them which was a little disappointing as they would only freeze the best quality. With hindsight I am so glad that they refused a transfer, they only just allowed a collection. Had they gone with a fresh transfer it would have been a couple of my day 3's that arrested not long after the thaw that would have gone back in. The 2 that are in were the poorer quality at the time that they grew on for another couple of days to see if they would loose the fragmentation yet these became the strongest, yet we would not have known that had it been a fresh!

*Pandapower - *hi there. I love that you are talking to your embies  and think its really special that you lit candles. I went to mass last night!

*Samcar - *nice to read you've been relaxing and getting pampered!

*Dolphin - *good tips about the gestone. I'm with you on the clexane, they are flipping horrid. I don't get much pain, but the bruising is horrid! Come on now, too early to wonder has it, or hasn't it  I know where you're coming from though!

*Frangipane- *hope you haven't got a cold on the way. Have you found any good poo remedies yet lol I'm drinking such a range of juices at the mo I am ok at the mo. Think they are helping me as I usually get probs with constipation and also eating lots of fresh fruit.

*Hi Polly *I think 1st June is going to be a busy day here!

sprinklings of baby dust to all


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to say,

List is now up to date

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263042.msg4441157#msg4441157

If anything is amiss please let me know

Sending sprinkling of  and 

Em


----------



## PixTrix

thank you :O)


----------



## Frangipane

Good morning ladies, how are you all feeling today? I have cramps and sharp pains in my tummy on and off, does anyone else have the same? xx


----------



## samcar

Good Morning All,

Hope you are all well & trying to do as little as possible whilst at work & for those lucky enough to be home, keep your feet you & watch daytime TV - Doctors ordered. 

Frangipane - Sorry you've had cramps & sharp pains, I have been having the occasional cramping pain in my ovaries. I'm hoping the pains are all a good sign - If they continue do you think you should ring your doctors/clinic?  Just to be on the safe side

Samcar x


----------



## Princess H

Hi Ladies,

I've just found this thread, do you mind if I join you all. I recognise a couple from the Springies - Polly & Dolphin - Hello again.

I had ET on 18th May, OTD is 1st June.

Helen xx


----------



## Sarah21

Hi Ladies,

Can I join the 2ww madness please?

I had 2 blasts transferred on Sunday, so OTD is 2nd June.

Looking forward to getting to know you and symptom spotting with you all  

Any of you not eating certain things, or eating anything to help?

I am drinking a glass of pineapple juice and eating a couple of brazil nuts (chocolate coated ones!)  Just wondering whether I should avoid certain food as well?

x


----------



## Frangipane

Welcome to Princess H and Sarah 21!

Regarding eating, I am eating lots of protein, min of 60g per day (have been since starting stimms and I had better quality eggs and more embies this time). Drinking 1litre of milk per day, fresh fruit & veg, meat & fish but no tuna as it has high levels of mercury. Hard boiled eggs are ok but not runny ones or raw eggs (like in choc mouse or homemade mayo). Also no soft cheeses, sushi etc. Trying to drink as much water as possible!

I am not drinking pineapple juice as i read so many conflicting things about it and my endometrium thickness was not a problem. Brazil nuts are good i believe and extra protein.

Can't think of anything else! xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Pixtrix - still feeling a bit odd and have gone off my food which is very unusual for me.  Cramping is not so bad and stomach has gone down a bit so maybe it was the after effects of EC.

Princess - Hello and welcome to the group.  My OTD is the 1st June aswell.  Is this your first IVF cycle?

Sarah - Hi to you too.  Im eating a varied diet, lots of milk, fruit and veg.  Not drinking any caffine and no alcohol. I would stay clear of raw eggs and soft cheeses.

x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say Welcome to Princess H and Sarah21

Regarding Diet i did as Frangipane, didnt do the pineapple juice after EC but did do the brazil nuts ate 5 per day 
no caffiene, mayo i didnt have but since i dont like it (unless in prawn mayo or egg mayo) i didnt miss it

I did visualisation every day 


 and  all around

Em


----------



## Sarah21

Thanks ladies!

Think I will pop to supermarket and get some Brazil nuts and more milk!  Have realised I need something to drink as well, as was previously drinking camomile or peppermint and nettle, but have since found out you should have camomile or nettle.

I am also doing Zita West every day and having acupuncture, which is definately helping me relax.  Am thinking of booking a massage as well, do you think it could do any harm?

x


----------



## Princess H

Hi Sarah, just to let you know that i am a qualified massage therapist & when I did my training we were told not to perform massage on anyone during the 1st or 3rd trimester of pregnancy. I have a back problem & I can have treatment with my Osteopath but I'm not even taking the risk with that untill after 12 weeks. 

Hope this helps.

Thanks eveyone for the welcomes so far on here.

Helen xx


----------



## Panda power

Hi all,

Looked at the list of OTD and can't believe I have to wait so long.  We have been told to do home test and it will be then 17 days after ET! Though hosp test you but not ours! We just ring with the result.

I too am on cyclogest pessaries and after reading another post I am using a panty liner with them as they are a bit yucky!! I have also been getting up in the night to wee and I never normally do that hut read in one of my books that it's the hormones in the pessaries making me wee more than normal. Not good when you are knicker watching like crazy!!

Well think I will go for a walk in a minute as it's just stopped raining. DH did all dusting and hoovering yesterday and cleaned out our rabbits, he is being so good but I feel like a fraud sitting here when there is nothing wrong. Although I know I am doing my best to get my embies to snuggle in and make themselves at home.  

I too am eating brazil nuts and having acupuncture and also doing lots of visualisation.

Sending sticky vibes to all the 2ww ladies ( can't find the nice little image!) and lots of


----------



## Livertypickle

Hello lovely chatty ladies   
I love the list, I can't believe how many of you are testing on 1st June.  Hopefully, we will have many more over the coming weeks and I hope there will be lots of BFPs
I'm having a bit of a downer of a day - I have realised that I am doing nothing nice for myself  - like acupunture, or eating healthily - which I have done in previous cycles.  Is there anyone out there who is doing absolutely nothing to make this work - because I seem to be in that boat    Have I lost hope?  This afternoon I have had a bag of chip shop chips, painted a wardrobe with the most smelling oil based paint and screamed down the phone at solicitors and estate agents (which has actually paid off, we have just exchanged on our house) - but hardly condusive to the positive mind and body is it?  
Livertypickle x


----------



## samcar

Livertypickle don't be so down on yourself, it's not that you're not doing anything to make it work, it's just that everyday life stresses are taking over, moving home during this time can't be easy. If it makes you feel better I had a bag of chips of the day of treatment! & a curry on Saturday night & i'm not eating anything special, the only thing I have done is cut out caffeine, now i'm feeling guilty!!! 

Sending lots of    to you

Samcar x


----------



## Livertypickle

Thanks Samcar.  I think you're right - life just gets in the way - that and possibly a tad of 'blocking it all out' - man this 2WW is hard this time!
Livertypickle x


----------



## Princess H

Hi Livertypickle,

I'm not doing anything really different to normal. I'm drinking lots of milk but I always have done, I'm going to work as normal & eating the same as normal. I've never drunk tea or coffee so not had to cut that out. I rest if I can but again I don't think it's much more than normal, sit & watch telly in the evenings & yesterday sat on the sofa & watched the grand prix then the footie so again no different to normal really. Still having chinese take aways & had KFC on Saturday night, that was nice   
So don't be too hard on yourself. The way I see it is, if it's meant to be then it will be. I can't believe we've got as far as we have with my history. I think if something was to happen I'd be asking myself questions whether I've changed my life & habits or not. I don't drink & I don't smoke & they are the 2 things that I think are important. You can't let it rule your life or you'll go   

Helen xxx


----------



## nat81

hi Holly this is my first icsi and my otd is 3rd june
thanks
nat81


----------



## PixTrix

*Frangipane* how are the cramps and sharp pains now? I have been having the occasional twinge, but nothing too much.

*Samcar - *what delights have you found on day time tv today then! Doctors have been building up for a number of weeks towards an IVF story and it is just about to get into the swing of it!

*Princess - *hello there, good info regarding massage.

*Ultrafirebug - *love the name by the way! Hoping the odd feeling and off food is a good sign for you.

*Sarah - *hi there, seems clinic are being sensible with your OTD of 10 days post blast transfer. Mine have given me 14 days post blast and I must admit I'd be tempted at 10 days! In addition to pineapple juice and brazil nuts and many other things actually lol I am also drinking pomegranate juice - the pom wonderful is great stuff. Packed with antioxidants etc

*Pandapower -* I've also got to test at home with my own test and ring in with the results. Oo your clinic is mean making you wait 17 days. Ours is usually a standard 16 days for embies earlier than blasts. As it is a blast this time I have been given 14 days. What day transfer were you? Nice to see DH is looking after you, don't feel like a fraud, enjoy it while you can! Did you get out for a walk?

*Livertypickle -* sorry you are having a down day. Don't feel bad, it is important that you do what 'you' feel comfortable with doing. Besides who knows what any one thing works or doesn't work. By the way I'm guilty of the bags of chips too that day after transfer. I can't say that I usually enjoy the chippy but boy did I enjoy those and cleared the plate lol

*Nat81 -* hi there

Big hello to everyone else, hope it is being a good day all around

I've been to acupuncture today and feeling nicely relaxed!


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi All

My OTD 6 Jun.  Just had 2 embies on board today from FET short protocol cycle.  My tactic:  lots of deep breaths, patience and  chocolate. No pineapple, brazil nuts, cold baths, massage or standing on my head whilst chanting a mantra etc for me, just trying to maintain some sort of sanity if possible...... unlike last time.

Luck and love to all. xx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Julieboo, you just brought a big smile to my face, here's to staying sane!


----------



## Princess H

Lets hope we all stay sane however we are getting through it. Here's to lots of BFP's in June       xxx


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi JulieBoo! - I recognise you from the ectopic board, congrats on your ET and keeping everything crossed for you. Love your tactics, they did make me chuckle too  
Thanks PixTrix and Princess H;  I think you lovely ladies are the only thing that keeps me sane during these weird 2 weeks
and hello nat81, sarah21, looking forward to chatting and keeping each other sane - hope everyone is surviving the insanity!
Livertypickle x


----------



## dolphin17

Hi ladies - welcome Nat, Julie, Princess & Sarah   

It looks like everyone's had a fairly laid back day - I hope you're all feeling good and not going too loopy      .  Re food - I've also had chips and curry since ET - maybe the IVF drugs make us crave chips    .  I am trying to be sensible with what I eat overall but personally I think most things in moderation are fine   

I hope you all have a good evening - I'm planning on another nice relaxing night in front of the telly (please let there be something decent to watch!!)

Love dolphin xx


----------



## Princess H

It is good to have other people to talk to about it that actually know what you're going through, DH's & DP's try to understand but they're not quite going through the same as us. 

I said to my DH halfway through stimming "it's ok for you, you've got the easy bit" all I got back was "do you really think it's easy for me to do that" Men eh 

I was tempted to tell him where I'd shove dildocam if I had the chance   xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Princess H - I'd be belly laughing if I wasn't afraid I might laugh the embies out over the dildocam comment.

Dolphin17 - Hope you've found something to watch on telly, anything to take our minds of the waiting, on my last cycle I think I watched Greece about 20 times.

Livertypickle - Hi!  so pleased to see you on here, I remember you from the Ectopic board too.  My theory is that there is one less place for the little buggers to hide now.  

PixTrix - Glad I made you smile, here's to making one another smile on this board at least once every day 

Nat, Sarah - Look forward to chatting through this roller-coaster of a 2 weeks.

Julie x


----------



## PixTrix

Dolphin - loving the ivf and craving chips theory! 

Aw that is fab Princess, I am cracking up!

Sounds like a good plan to me Julieboo, smiles all around


----------



## lilhayley

Hi there,
I'v just had my blastocyst transfer today after our first go at ICSI so my OTD is the 6th June. Fingers crossed everyone xx


----------



## joste

Hi had ET today and my OTD is 3rd May so nervous        
This is my first IVF had 5 collected 2 put back today but not quite blasts other 3 probably not good for freezing :-(


----------



## clairec1154

Thought I would join you lovely ladies as well.  I have had two embies on board today from FET and my OTD is 1st June, so not really a 2ww for me thank you


----------



## Sarah21

Hi ladies,

Brazil nuts and lots of milkshakes bought  Thanks for that!

Princess H - Thanks for the info on massage, think I will give that a miss then, shame.
With you on the dh's, last time he got me flowers and chocs after EC, but this time he said 'You can't expect it every time'.  Would love them to go through just 10% of what we do!

Panda power - We do our own test as well and phone in.  17 days after ET - wow, that's a long wait.

Livertypickle - You have to do what you feel is right, and if that's eating chips and painting wardrobes, you go for it!  Sometimes, we don't have time to do what we are supposed to do.  If it's meant to be, it's meant to be.
Congrats on exchanging on your house.

PixTrix - Our clinic does 16 days post ET, so if you go for blasts, thats obviously less waiting time 

JulieBoo - Hope you manage to keep up the sanity, can you pass some over to me 

Dolphin17 - Hope you have had a good evening in front of the box, I can never find anything decent on, apart from the Apprentice on Wednesdays.  Oh, and I love the Great British Menu as well!

Hi lilhayley, joste, nat and claire.

Joste - Assume you meant June rather then May?  

Just sitting here willing the chickens to go to bed so that I can!  Hurry up, chickies


----------



## dreamer01

hello  can i join? EC tody with day 5 blast...OTD is 6th June xx


----------



## dolphin17

*Sarah - *I wish I had some chickens to chase to bed because there's nothing on the telly to keep me occupied!! I also like the apprentice and great british menus 

*Livertypickle - *I forgot to congratulate you earlier on your house exchange - that's an exciting way to keep your mind off the 2ww!

hi and welcome *joste, claire *and *dreamer  *

I'm off to bed so nite nite everyone 

love dolphin xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to

Claire, nats81, Julieboo, joste, lilhayley and dreamer01  and lots of 

    and  sprinkled all around for all

Em


----------



## polly16

I also apprentice fan Dolphin.

Going crazy here already as no real symptoms! Would like to feel pregnant and preferably be pregnant too, but always nice to convince myself for a while, but nothing... I know it early but find this so tough. Not sure how I will ever bring myself to test either come that time as really don't want to see that single line.


----------



## Princess H

Hi Polly,

I'm exactly the same, no symptoms, although I wasn't really expecting any yet. My pregnancy last year I didn't get any symptoms untill my AF was 4 days late so still quite a way to go untill then this time. Only 8 days to go till OTD but I'm going to be scared to test too.

Helen xx


----------



## dolphin17

I've also been feeling bit low this morning as also no real symptoms yet, even though logically I know that symptoms or lack of symptoms really doesn't mean much in terms of actual outcome.  I can't help symptom spotting anyway and then going nuts because I feel the same as normal!!  Come on PMA where have you gone?!

Right, have got to keep positive!  I'm going out to try take my mind off this madness!

  for all of us, please let us all be celebrating our bfps v soon   

love dolphin xxx


----------



## hjanea

Hello, can I join you? Know lots of you from the other threads anyway!
ET of frozen donor embie on 21st. OTD is 6th June.
Helen.xxx


----------



## Frangipane

Hi Ladies,

Have any of you sufferred from OHSS? My pain and cramping got so bad yesterday I couldn't stand up or walk. I called my doctor and she said it sounds like i have developed OHSS. I have to go today for a scan. I am really worried whether all this cramping has/will affect implantation. It can't be good for it surely? Feeling really upset as I think it is all over.


----------



## polly16

Frangipane - When OHSS gets worse a few days after ET it is usually cuz of pregnancy hormones making it worse so in fact it is a good sign if it has got worse now cuz suggests implantation. Of course no guarantees as with everything in this game, however I really do think it is a good sign and certainly not a bad sign for implantation, tho of course not pleasant for u. Hope ur scan shows is only mild.

Dolphin - Sounds like a good plan. Lovely day to be out as well.

Helen - That reassuring. The pessaries usually give me some cramping and twinges anyway, but not so much this time?!!!


----------



## mia83

hi there  can u add me  please this  is my second  ivf and my testing  date  is 02/06/2011 thnx a lot  mia


----------



## nat81

hello eveyone    I recognise a few or you from the spring sensation board.
frangipane I hope you feel better soon and that your scan goes well x
dolphin I hope you get your pma back soon x
hello to everyone else
I had one blasto put back in yesterday and it was just starting to hatch it looked amazing to see. A bit worried because I feel a bit run down ive had a terrible cough and just hope that all that coughing dosent effect implantation. dh has been really sweet looking after me and kissing and rubbing my belly. Just hoping and praying this works!
oooh some of you were talking about chips well yesterday evening I had such a craving for them and its not a takeaway I usually go for, how strange!!!
Im off for the rest of the week then back to work on tues, whats everone else doing with regards to work??
nat81
xxx


----------



## Frangipane

Hi All,

Gosh I am struggling to keep up with everyone on this thread! So great that we are all in this together.

Polly - thanks for your note, I hope you are right. The pain is easing off a bit and i am guzzling water. It' midday here and i have had 3 litres already! Might as well just stay sitting on the loo!

Hi Nat - I don't think coughing has any effect on implantation as they are well protected in there. You need to take it easy if you feel run down. I am lucky as i don't work so am at home relaxing and not doing much except watching tv and reading and spending time on here!  

Dolphin - hope you got your pma back. 

Hello to Mia and Hjanea too.

xx


----------



## nat81

oh frangipane thats good that you are able to chill out then, thats what I intend on doing this week. We have training
week at work next week so that shouldnt be too stressful then its like a fun day day on fri where they take us to a secret location to do something fun but I will be taking it easy that day. That fri is my test day but I want to do it on sat just incase it is a negative (dont know if I'll last though)!!!!!
Hope your right about the coughing I did a sneeze yesterday and dh said mind you dont sneeze the egg out   
nat81


----------



## Frangipane

Hi Nat,

I have been sneezing lots and like you was worried as they can be quite violent sneezes! I can't seem to sneeze gently, and if I try it's even more violent! But, I think our bodies are designed to cough and sneeze and still get pregnant so don't worry.

I am lucky to be at home, though I don't think I would be able to work with the pain and cramping I have had the last two days. The thing is, do you tell your employer you are having IVF?  guess it depends on how understanding they are.


----------



## nat81

my boss' have been very understanding I work in childcare so I think they have been that bit more understanding. Iv'e taken unpaid leave but I thought that next week wouldn't be that stressful and then the following week i'm on annual leave and going to cornwall for a few days whatever the outcome is!!!!


----------



## nat81

I hope you start to feel better soon )))))! x


----------



## PixTrix

good morning everyone   

How are you feeling now Frangipane? What time is your scan. Will they do bloods as well. Oo if this is OHSS it could be a very good sign as could have kicked off due to the release of hcg in your system. My experience of OHSS is different as didn't get to transfer, it developed following the trigger shot.

I'm also falling in the feeling a little low category today. Wouldn't say I've got AF cramps or anything like that just a strange feeling quite low down centrally and I'm scared that AF is trying to make an appearance. I could be wrong and of course in all this there is no one def way of knowing what could or could not be a symptom! I wish the drugs that we take didn't have blinking side effects, for the past few days my (.)(.) have been getting increasingly sore but then what do I expect being on progynova and gestone! Whats really cheesed me off is I think I've got oral thrush just feel as if my whole mouth is coated in something yuk - inside of cheeks are very white and tongue is a bit white. I'm wondering if this is due to the steroids? I'm on 25mg of prednisolone.


----------



## joste

Hello i had 2 day 5 embies put back yesterday, but hadn't quite made blasts (other 3 probably wont make it to the freezer as slowed down) i have to say my (.)(.) have been really tender for about 2 weeks too, i have taken this week of as well but this afternoon i have developed a sharp stabbing pain that comes & goes on the R side quite low is this normal


----------



## samcar

Good afternoon ladies,

Can't believe how many we are now, welcome to Princess H, Sarah21, nat81, Julieboo, lilhayley, Joste, Clairec1154, dreamer01, polly16, hjanea & mia83 - look forward to chatting with you during our 2ww - sorry if I missed anyone, I can't believe how many joined in 1 day.

Pixmix - ended up working yesterday so no daytime TV, jealous of everyone getting to watch it though!! Hope you're feeling better soon, you sound like you're having a tough day, treat yourself to something nice & make DH do the housework.

Frangipane - Good luck with the scan,   for you. I haven't told my employer, but I have told my colleagues, I think I've been going to the hospital for so long it's just easier to wait for a BFP before telling them.

Samcar x


----------



## Frangipane

Hi Ladies,

Scan confirmed I have moderate OHSS with excess fluid in both ovaries and some in my abdomen. My doctor wasn't overly worried and said that it will hopefully drain itself over the next few days but if the pain gets worse then I will go back in and they may have to drain it. It feels really painful and exhausting and I am feeling really down now.


----------



## samcar

I'm sorry Frangipane, the doctor didn't seem too concerned though so that's a good sign. You need to relax (I know easier said than done) and take it easy. We are all here for you & I'm feeling positive that it will all be fine. The 1st June will be here soon & hopefully it will all be worth it.  Sending you loads of    &   

Samcar x


----------



## dolphin17

Hi girls

*Frangipane - *I'm sorry you're in pain, but as Polly said earlier, OHSS can actually be a sort of good sign post ET as it often means the embryos have implanted... having said that I hope it doesn't get any worse as it sounds like a very scary thing to have - hope you feel much better very soon  

*Joste - *hi there, yes stabbing pains and/or twinges seem fairly normal on the 2ww - but call your clinic if you're worried 

*Samcar - *how are you doing hun?

*Pixtrix* - sorry you've also had a bit of a low day - it must just be the day on the 2ww we all have a drop in PMA - it will back up tomorrow!   Re your mouth, I'm sorry I don't know what could be causing it - I'm also on the prednisolone but haven't noticed any changes in my mouth - but then not everyone reacts the same way to the drugs - have you checked the side effects on the leaflet? 

*Polly *- hope you've had a good day 

*Mia - *welcome to the thread 

afm - my mood has picked up considerably, getting out of the house was the right thing to do! I've also felt nauseous a couple of times today - but obviously this could just be the drugs - or even worrying about not having any symptoms lol! Anyway, whatever the reason I'm glad to have my PMA back! I've also bought my pee sticks today - but have put them upstairs in the cupboard with a do not disturb sign on them lol.

 for everyone

love dolphin xxx


----------



## Livertypickle

My goodness what a busy thread of chatty ladies!
Ultrafirebug, how's it going today - are you still feeling strange?
Pixtrix - sorry you are having a low day.  Completely normal.  The low days make the high ones higher, hold on to that thought x
Princess Helen - Still laughing about dildocam!
Sarah - How was your evening with Zita West?!  I enlisted her services last time, I love that CD, it is so calming.  Never heard the end of it though, I always fell asleep!
Panda Power - how's your day been? Hope your husband is still running around after you, you deserve it
Hi Samcar, Nat81, Frangipane, JulieBoo, Dolphin (hope you found something good on telly to keep you nicely distracted!)
And hello to all the newbies today and yesterday - Lilhayley, Joste, Claire, dreamer, hjanea, mia, polly....  look forward to chatting  
I have spent the morning at work today (I'm a speech therapist) and the afternoon painting ladybirds on a wardrobe that I purchased for next to noting on Ebay!  Distraction is the key in this mad time!
Lots of love to everyone
Livertypickle x


----------



## MissA

Hi girls,

Can I please be added to the list - I've just had my 1st IUI treatment on 21st May, so excited to get to this stage (after 2 abandoned cycles). My test date is 6th June.

Thanks,


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi MissA, welcome!  
Frangipane - just noticed you have the dreaded OHSS - I had this in September and I know how horrible it is and how depressed it makes you feel.  I'm afraid I have no magic words, just hang on in there.
Livertypickle x


----------



## joste

Dolphine17 thank you i will phone the clinic to see if they froze my other 3 embies n ask at the same time just little twinges but i guess I'm going to over analyze every thing for the next 2 weeks.

Frangipan i hope every thing works out for you n u don't endure to much pain.


----------



## Frangipane

Hi Ladies,

Thank you so much for your kind and comforting words, it makes me feel a lot better and more positive. DH has been great, came home early from work and cooked me a roast chicken dinner (my favourite) then gave me my injections for dessert! My bum is now feeling so lumpy from the progesterone injections, I hope it goes!

Today I drank 4 litres of water, 1 litre of milk and 1 litre of gatorade - never drank that much before in my life! Actually not true, I probably have but it was wine!!  

Hope you are all feeling positive and not going too mad! One more week to go for us 1st june testers. It's a hot sticky night here in Jeddah (today was 40 deg) so i am off to have a cool shower before bed.

Night night. xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Welcome hjanea and MissA

lots of  and  coming your way

Em


----------



## PixTrix

*Frangipane -* so sorry that you have OHSS, I would be quietly excited thought with it developing post transfer! Hope your discomfort eases for you. Well done on the drinking thats great, even if it wasn't wine lol also try and have a very high protein diet. Are you giving your bum a good firm rub after you inject to try and disperse all the oil?

*Samcar -* may be a good thing being in work to keep your mind occupied with other things, although I'm sure its hard to switch off from all this!

*Joste -* I had a some niggles low down on the right and seems many get them. Hope your other embies get frozen for you should you want a sibling 

*Dolphin -* glad getting out picked you up. Hope the nausea is a good sign for you. Hope you listen to that do not disturb sign lol haven't checked the side effects of prednisolone but have read that when steroids supress your immune system it can result in oral thrush. May go to open surgery at gp's tomorrow, though don't think would be able to take anything now, but my mother says glycerine is good for it.

*Miss A -* great you have made it, abandoned cycles are horrid

*Livertypickle -* great you are managing to distract yourself, really is the best way. Your wardrobe sounds fab, I want to see photos!

Hi to nat, mia, polly, princess, hjanea, julieboo, sarah, lilhayley, claire, dreamer, em

afm thanks everyone so much I have really picked up. I took my 2 nephews to macdonalds and agility with my pooch today and really enjoyed. My symptom spot of the evening is an abundance of CM! Could be the progtnova but this is more than I've had during the whole time of taking it! Right back to my tesco online shop!


----------



## lilhayley

hi everyone,
how is everyone feeling? I am feel so in limbo. I am freelance so am not going back to work until next Thursday - great because i can relax, not so great because I have nothing else to think about !!!! 
Do any of you have any suggestions as to keeping my mind occupied?? 

I'm going to try and sell some stuff on ebay maybe that will take my mind off things.!!

It's so nice to know we are not alone  

xxx


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi Lilhayley! - this 2WW seems to be going on for an eternity.  I seem to wake up with overly positive thoughts which slowly diminish as the day progresses, until I get to a point where I think I need some respite from my thoughts and head to bed for the night
It depends what floats your boat, but I am in the middle of a 1000 piece jigsaw, which seems to be a mindless distraction for me!  I am also buying cheap furniture on Ebay and painting it to either keep or sell (my DH does the heavy stuff, the heaviest thing I have lifted in the last few days is the paintbrush!)
... I do think distraction is the key here; the less I think, the less positive or negative thinking I will have to 'undo' later on, if that makes sense.
Livertypickle x


----------



## NSA76

Hi, please can i join this thread? I have been having DE ICSI tx and had 3 embies transferred on 21 May. My test day is 3 June    

NSA76 xx


----------



## Martha Moo

NSA76 said:


> Hi, please can i join this thread? I have been having DE ICSI tx and had 3 embies transferred on 21 May. My test day is 3 June
> 
> NSA76 xx


Welcome to the thread sending lots of  and 

Em


----------



## Panda power

Hi all,

Welcome to all the new girls!  

Still no one as late as me to test! Feel like 7th June is soooooo far away.  Am going stir crazy. Been going for walk everyday to help blood flow and then reading, watching daytime tv and cheesy films.  Also a bit of cross stitch.  

Went to cinema at lunchtime today, couldn't believe how many people go to the cinema at that time.  Saw something borrowed. Was watchable but not great.  Didn't endorse the best morals!!

Oh well, still knicker watching and peeing a lot!!

  we all get our BFP, as we will be great mummies.
 all around xxxx


----------



## Shaziahope

Hi  

I am a nervous wreck, had 2 embryos transferred 18th .. Having no symptoms at all!! Doing everything that has been asked and so stressed.. should i do a HPT , please please advise me .. 
I am so scared if it is .dont want to even say it . as this is my last chance, this is the only thing that is honestly gona keeping me and DH together  

The only thing i want in this world is a baby .. please can someone advise me what i should do and why am i not having any symptoms at all ?


----------



## Princess H

Hi Shaziahope,

I replied to your other thread the other day. Please don't worry about no symptoms hun, I've had none either & my ET was 18th too.
Please do not test early as some of the stories on here have proven that. I am waiting till next Wednesday. I know its hard for you.

    

Helen xxxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Shaziahope - I also had ET on the 18th.  I don't think HPT's will work as I think its still too early.  I did not have any symptoms with my son in the first month of pregnancy and some people don't so try not to worry about it.  It can be a very stressful time and strain relationships so try and not let it get the better of you   x


----------



## mia83

hello  to everyone  how  are  you  ladies,
shaziahope most  of us  don't get symptoms at all  so don't stress about that,i  dont  have  symptoms  expect for a sore (.)(.) but  that  is  from  the  medications i had during the  tx for  ivf ,this  time  im taking  it easy  cus  i remember last time  i was  way  to  exited and  in the  end  ended  with  negative results and  i did  find-it quite  hard to  cope  with it  i was looking  for  every  little  symptoms, i read  other  stories  here  from ladies  writing  about  their  symptoms,and  i was  getting  nervous  why  im not  having this  symptom  or that  and  it  was  just  to  much i  was stressed and me  head  was all over the palaces,,hope  this  time  it will  work  but  from this  hard experience  i  learned a lot  to  be strong  cus  if  wasn't strong enough  i  wouldn't be posting  here  2day...
wish u all a very  good  luck  hope  June 2011  is  our  month ladies  it will mean a lot  to  us  kisses and  hugs  to  u all


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi All,

I'm just going to lower the tone a little. If I can't find some way to decrease this progesterone fuelled flatulence, then I fear my DH will leave me.... please help!  Any suggestions?

Shaziahope - Ok, first of all, take a deep breath, in through the nose and out through the mouth .... if I were there with you I'd now give you a huge hug, a tissue and if we weren't in the 2ww, down at least 3 bottles of wine with you.  The whole IVF experience messes with your body, emotionally, physically and mentally. You are probably having symptoms that you don't even realise you're having, reading your message for example; screamed hormones to me, because when us girls get hormonal, we stress and panic over quite literally nothing happening.  So one day at a time, try not to over analyse and remember we all have different experiences and often wind up with the same results. Lots of PMA and hugs to you. xx

To the rest of you lovely ladies ... keep the faith, stay strong and just think 2 weeks from now at least this phase of feeling mental will be over for all of us and hopefully we'll be stressing about the wait for the first scan instead.

Jules x


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi lovely ladies

JulieBoo - you have a lovely way with words, your posts always make me chuckle because the same mental thoughts seem to be going round in my head too!

Shaziahope - didn't have a single symptom last time round - and got a BFP - and though it didn't end in a baby, it was still a BFP.  Hang on in there...

NSA76 - welcome!  I am testing on 3rd June too....

If I get that far.  I have never had bleeding between periods and yet this month, I had 2 days of bleeding after embryo transfer, then it stopped and now I have had it again.  And before you say it, its the old brown stuff, not the lovely 'my gosh this is a lovely pink implantation bleed' bleed.  I guess all I can say is that my body is having a jolly good clearout.  I'm bloated, achy and I have cystitis too - I'm feeling proper attractive!!!!

Love to everyone

Livertypickle x


----------



## hjanea

LivertyP-you sound like you need a   .


----------



## dolphin17

Hi everyone

I hope you've all had a lovely day enjoying the sunshine and not going too loopy...

*Livertypickle - *I thought implantation WAS old brown stuff! Sorry you've got cystitis and bloating that's not nice   - hope you feel better very soon 

*julie - *I'm also a one woman wind farm and have no solutions I'm afraid! 

*Shaziahope - *as others have already said, no symptoms doesn't mean a thing, nor do symptoms because they can be purely drug related  . I hope you are feeling a little better since your post 

*Pixtrix - *You sound like you're keeping yourself occupied which is definitely the best thing to do I think! What kind of dog do you have?

I hope everyone is doing ok, at least we can all go loopy together on this crazy wait!



love dolphin xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Good evening one and all 

sending out a big group hug  to everyone and also lots of   

*Dolphin* I have got a poodle and a bichon, but the poodle is my agility Queen! Def good to keep busy without over doing it! How are you doing tonight?

*Liverty* I hope tomorrow is a better day for you and the cystitis is soon gone. Like you say brown blood is old blood, so try and take that as a positive and implantation bleeding isn't necessarily pink, it can also be brown 

*Julieboo* hows the flatulence tonight lol have you tried peppermind cordial, or something?

*Shaziahope* sending you a big hug.  everyone is so different, theres no strict rules in all this some may have loads of symptoms whilst others none.

Big hello to everyone else 

I have got lots to keep me busy over the next few days. Meeting a special ff friend and her lo on fri, dogs are being groomed on Sat so will go and do some spoil myself shopping while they are there and on Sunday we are going to a festival of dogs, I can't wait been waiting for months for it to come around!


----------



## Princess H

*Julie -* I'm with you & Dolphin as a one woman wind farm lol xx

*Shaziahope -* please let us know that you're ok xx

*Livertypickle -*   xx

A little story to make you smile..... I got home from work earlier & went straight to the bathroom for a wee & noticed, as we do, that it was pink but there was no blood on my panty liner & none when I wiped. I sat for a moment thinking what on earth was going on & suddenly realised I had eaten beetroot with my salad at lunchtime. I then Googled & yes beetroot really can turn your wee pink.
That's the last bit of beetroot I eat for quite a while  

Helen xx


----------



## PixTrix

that did make me giggle princess. Yep beetroot the culprit, gosh I bet your heart was going like the clappers, followed by immense relief!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Just popping in quickly before bed

Shazia lovely you have joined us here, personally i would hold off testing sweetie, its very early and at this stage whatever result you would get would throw you into more turmoil eg is it the right result and your will drive yourself   than you are feeling now

As has said, many ladies dont have symptoms until the 2nd month of pregnancy and  many who do experience them, they come mainly from drugs used during the tx and the progesterone support

Julieboo hope the flatulence subsides when in company i used to stay silent and let DH get the blame lmao

Hope eveyrone is doing as ok as can be and relatively sane i cannot believe 1st June is 1 week away, hope its a very lucky start to the month on this thread    

Em


----------



## clairec1154

I have been busy working to keep my mind off the wait.  I think the 1st June is going to be a busy with 8 of us testing on that day.  I will read back and post some personals later


----------



## Margi307

Hello I had ET on the 20th of May, so should I test on the 3rd or 4th of June? It was ICSI btw. It's my first time so a bit confused with all of this.
Thanks!


----------



## Kitty_Kate

JulieBoo:  I moved my dog into the bedroom, and just lie blatantly whenever DH complains about the smell!   


Frangipane:  THANK YOU!!  I had so forgotten about the injections which I'm supposed to take every 3 days.  Well, it's Day4 now since ET, but he's coming home early, so it'll only be about 18 hours late... oops.   


Princess:  Hilarious!  I thought that only happened with poo!!   


Em:  I'm testing on 5th June.  If I can hold off that long!!   


Everybody:  Thanks for having me here...  I wished I'd joined a few days ago...  but thought I'd be in the May 2WW thread, and after 70+ pages (it's over 80 now) I was too overwhelmed by the amount of reading to do before jumping in and saying hi.


Hiyaaaah!!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning

Welcome Saucy Sailoress and Margi307

lots of  and 

Em


----------



## Sarah21

Hi all,

Sorry for going awol for a couple of days, been busy as it was dh's birthday yesterday so the day before was spent baking his cake and things for our picnic. Then yesterday we had a lovely day at the beach, and then out for dinner with friends, so that took my mind of this wait for a while!

Hello to all the lovely new ladies  

Livertypickly - I am the same as you and wake up feeling positive but that slowly disappears.  My PMA was sky high for the 1st couple of days, starting to ebb now.  How's your jigsaw coming along?

Pixtrix - Hope you enjoy your next few days, sounds like your very busy.

Julieboo - Sorry can't help with the flatulence.  I am obviously lucky in that it doesn't seem to be affecting me that way!

Princess H - The beetroot story made me chuckle, I would have been running round in a panic!

All you ladies testing on 1st June have less than a week to go now!  And a bank holiday in between to do lovely things and keep your mind off it 

Hope everyone else is managing to keep calm and distracted.  I am hoping work will distract me today as these forums have been distracting me from work for the passed few weeks, so I am way behind!

Here's lots of           for us all

x


----------



## polly16

Wondering has anyone with 1st June OTD started testing yet or r u all waiting till OTD?


----------



## Shaziahope

I really want to but dont know what to do ..what about you, have you had any symptoms as i am getting really stressed as am getting zilch and brain is working overtime


----------



## PixTrix

Good morning all 

so is working doing the trick claire, or are you finding that your mind is wondering? Wow there is lots of us on the first!

Hi Marji, did your clinic give you an offical date to test? What day transfer did you have? My clinic give 16 days for day 3 transfers and 14 days for day 5s but everywhere is different and some clinics allow testing after 10 days for day 5 transfers. 

Hi Saucy, soundsclike you may be tempted to test early lol

Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday Sarah. Hope work isnt too busy for you

Have you started testting yet then Polly, or a you tempted to!!??

How are you today Shazia?


----------



## Princess H

I'm on 1st June but I'm definitely waiting, there's no way I'm going near a pee stick till then xxx


----------



## Shaziahope

Hi 

I am good but stressed, dont want to test either but then due to no symptoms so stressed out 
anyone know or have you got a BFP following no symptoms at all ...     xx


----------



## Princess H

Shaziahope - you're worrying me with the no symptom bit, I really don't think you should stress yourself out over it. I still have no symptoms & still at least 5 days away from the point I started getting symptoms with my last pregnancy xx


----------



## NSA76

Hi everyone

*pixtrix* How is your mouth?

*Frangipane* I hope the OHSS symptoms are easing. My sister got this both times with her two IVF treatments and each time after ET it got worse. Her consultant was pleased with her symptoms because it was a good sign of a pregnancy establishing. She had a son with her first and her second baby is due soon! Hang in there 

*Princess H* Your post made me smile! 

*shaziahope* I hope you are feeling a bit better today. I know its really hard but try and wait until your test day. It will do your head in even more not knowing if it is the right result. My sister didn't get any symptoms until she was about 6 weeks and she has no 2 on the way. Hang in there, only 5 more sleeps to go! 

*Sarah21* I hope your DH enjoyed his birthday. It's nice to have distractions like that

*Livertypickle* My sister bled for 3 weeks with her 1st IVF and she now has a beautiful little 2 year old boy. She is currently pregnant with her 2nd IVF and she didn't bleed at all. I don't think any symptoms can be attributed to whether or not it is working as there doesn't seem to be any consistency. You just have to try and keep positive that your embies are getting comfortable and are developing each and every day. I hope you are feeling a bit better today. 

*nat81* I had similar concerns after my ET and did some research. I read that the uterus is like a sponge pocket and could even hold a marble in place! Hope this helps to put your mind at rest like it did for me. I hope you are managing to enjoy your week off.

*Margi307 / Saucy Sailoress* Welcome!

*Dolphin17 / Julieboo* Thankfully flatulence is one of the symptoms i don't have! I think my mood swings are enough for my DH to contend with! 

*lilhayley* How is the ebaying going? I hope it is providing a suitable distraction!

*hjanea* We had ET on the same day. Hope you are coping with the 2ww. 

*MissA *Congratulations on your first treatment! Hope you are coping well with the 2ww. 

I hope everyone else is ok.

AFM I am feeling sick and reallyt tired today. Still sitting in my pj's with feet up on the sofa and desperately trying to find something worth watching on the tv! Thankfully i have a few more distractions next week to take me away from my knicker and symptom watching.

I hope everyone has a lovely day - remember we are on the home run now!


----------



## Shaziahope

Really, ok i will try not to stress   .. so close yet so far ..thank you you guys are so nice and prompt .. no one knows in my family, friends or work as dont want the added pressure so this is the only place i can think of venting out .. only one person knows who shares my office 

She is also like you guys telling me not to stress etc,  but she is a mother of two ..


----------



## PixTrix

Sending you a big hug Shazia. Not everybody gets symptoms and it really is early days for symptoms to appear. Its a lonely world in all this isn't it, so great that you can come here to vent. I think you should go to town after work and spoil yourself rotten!

Well done for hanging out on testing Princess.

Hi NSA, my mouth is def better than it was thanks still a bit yuk, but an improvement! I was watching Jeremy Kyle this morning, day time tv can't get more desperate than that lol I'm liking the feeling sick and tired


----------



## Princess H

Hi Shaziahope, we are all here for you whenever you want to vent out hunni. There are ladies on here who have been through Tx before & also those of us that are new to Tx, there are also a few of us who have been pregnant before allbeit only for a short time. We are all here to help & support each other.

   

Helen xx


----------



## Frangipane

Hi ladies and welcome to the new ladies who have joined.

How are you all doing?

*Shazia* - you really should try not too worry so much sweetie as it is not good for you or your embies. Your body sends out stress hormones. A lot of women don't get any symptoms at all, my friend last year got pregnant with triplets after IVf and had no symptons in the 2WW! So don't think that no symtoms means its not worked. Personally, I don't think you should test early as the test date is set for a reason but only you can decide that. Have you tried doing any relaxation exercises? Zita West has a CD which is brilliant and i have been doing this everyday, sometimes twice a day and it really helps with the stress of the 2WW. Big hug to you 

*Polly* - same thing, why test early and cause yourself extra stress if it's a negative? Remember that some embies don't implant until day 10 or 11 post EC and they don't start to release HCG until fully implanted which would be day 14. It's only a few more days hun, so hang in there. 

*Saucy Sailoress* - glad you took your progesterone!!! Aren't they just awful? I think it was Dolphin who said that warming it up before injecting made it less painful and easier to inject. Welcome to the lumpy bum club!

Sarah21 - sounds like you are keeping nicely busy, relax and enjoy!

Hi to Princess H, Pix, Liverty, Julieboo, Holly and all you lovely ladies. Sending you lots of baby sand from Saudi! xxxxxxx

I had a couple of days off FF as been recovering from OHSS and feeling so much better now. I don't want to experience that pain again.


----------



## ultrafirebug

Polly - im in 2 minds about testing early.  Got the tests but ive asked DH to put them out of my reach.  

AFM - Had brown blood stains this morning but they didnt last long. Trying not to read into it too much x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

I'm glad I came now... I'm just dying to get that peestick out, and it's only day 4!!!  You are all so patient and good!


----------



## polly16

Ultra, Shazia and Saucy - I also get so impatient. Think I going to go out and buy some tests today and then have a think about it!!! lol I haven't tested yet but know it too early as only 12 days since trigger so may not even be quite out of my system yet. May test Friday or Monday. Way I am feeling today not sure I will last out till Wednesday!

I have had cramping and af type pains since Tuesday night which stressing me out, but I have had pretty similar symptoms on both failed and successful ICSI cycles so is probably how my body reacting to drugs. I am so bloated as well... not liking that!!!

Frangipane - Not sure. Can see it both ways.

Pixtrix - Not tested yet. Know some ppl test from day 1 post ET so can see trigger go out of system but that would cost a fortune!!!

Hope u all doing ok today. The closer that 1st June gets the more extreme my feelings get from 'it definitely not worked' to 'what if it is twins?!' lol


----------



## lilhayley

what great support from everyone - its just comforting to know we are all going through EXACTLY the same thing.

Put the couple of bits of ebay which wiled away a couple of hours and then I found myself wandering through ebay looking at prams -    silly I know.

I have a number of friends who have all been on this journey and their strongest piece of advice was not to test early (as some of them had done) . Basically you will be worrying if it is a genuine and accurate result either way, so your mind just ends more stressed out if anything. Easy said than done - but hang in there - we are all in this together. 

I currently have no symptoms either except really sore (.)(.) - but that could be down to the progesterone pessaries (nice!).

On another note both my husband and I have been very very open about all stages of treatment  - I personally have found this much easier to cope with. So many people don't understand what is involved emotionally and physically when going thru IVF ( I know I didn't) and I've enjoyed explaining it to people. Also they now understand why I might be a moody cow or an emotional wreck somedays!!

Its funny, DH was out with lads a few of months ago and they were all ribbing him about not drinking - so he told them straight ,that he had low motility and was trying to keep his sperm healthy. They soon shut up and actually really admire his honesty. I know this isn't the same for everyone , but being so open has given us real strength.

Anyway I am wittering on.... positive vibes ladies positive vibes xxxxx


----------



## Princess H

Hi Hayley,

I'm the same as you with the openess of it all. Most people we know are aware of what we're doing. It's quite nice not being secretive TBH I think I'd find that really hard. Everyone is really understanding about it all & at work understand why I'm walking round with baggy clothes & not looking my best & they all offer to help with any jobs they know I shouldn't do. Friends & both families are being brilliant too.

Helen xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Why baggy clothes?  You can't be that fat yet, surely!!!!


----------



## Princess H

I am so bloated I can't get into any of my normal clothes xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Me too!  Feel like a hippocrocadillapig right now.


----------



## Totoro

Hello!

Please may I join? I had my 2 day transfer on 18th May, and so am currently 8dp2dt  My OTD is 1st June

6 days away from test day and still no symptoms, thankfully *Princess H* has reassured me that she's the same 

Now I'm worrying that I'm restricting blood flow by sitting at my desk all day, that I haven't eaten well enough the past 8 days as well. Too many worries! 

Hope everyone is ok, I recognise a few from the springies board


----------



## Princess H

Hi Totoro, it's been ages   glad you joined us. There's such a lovely bunch of ladies on here, as with all the other threads. 
There are quite a few of us on 1st June hun so we're in great company. xx


----------



## Princess H

Nice description Julie xx


----------



## Totoro

*Princess H* Ha ha ha! I'm at work so I wasn't reading all that time


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi ladies

Can I join you for my 5th 2ww please!  You'd think I'd find it easier by now but I still don't    Had FET today with 2  day 5 blastocysts which weren't great quaility once thawed out so I'm not getting my hopes up.  However you've got to hope a little bit haven't you!   

Hayley re your DH telling his mates about why he has stopped drinking  - my DH does this too.  He stopped drinking for a full three months before both our fresh cycle as sperm take 3 months to be produced apparenlty.  It made an absolutely massive difference to the quality of his sperm and I think that has made him quite proud    He's stopped again now as if this FET doesn't work we're going straight on with a another fresh tx in July.  His mates have been supportive and as the time has gone by, some of them who are same age as us and in relationships have started to be waiting a bit anxiously whilst trying to conceive and I think they're starting to know what it's all about now!


Hi to everyone else


----------



## daisylea33

Hi ladies,


Just wanted to pop over and say hi. I had a 3 day transfer today and have OTD 9th June. 
My OTD seems so far away especially when a lot of you ladies are on the final stretch and have OTD on 1st June.


Sending you all   and Sticky Vibes... Hoping we all get the BFP's and Live Births we all Deserve. 


Daisy. xxx


----------



## Princess H

*Totoro -*   glad to hear it. I work with/for my DH & still can't get away with being on here too much while I'm at work xx


----------



## samcar

Hi Ladies,

Sorry didn't pop in yesterday, I can't believe all the activity we have going on. Welcome to all new ladies, looking forward to chatting.

Pixtrix - Yes working is helping me keep my mind off things, but I do find myself daydreaming now & then, & my colleagues are so excited for me they keep asking me how I am & there not letting me lift a thing, I'm so lucky to have them. 

Dolphin - I'm good today thanks. I had an awful day yesterday for no reason I was convinced that if it doesn't work my DH & family (I'm an only child & my mum is desperate for grandchildren) would be so disappointed in me!! I then thought my cyclogest pessaries weren't working because I can't lie down for more than 5 mins after it in the morning so I cried & my DH hugged me & told me not to worry but you still do, I'm such an   DH took me to Pizza hut for dinner to help cheer me up & it really helped.

Polly16 - I'm testing on the 1st as well but I don't want to tempt fate by testing early & I think you're more likely to get a false negative & then you'll be upset & stressed & if it's really positive it's not doing you any good, but I do understand where you're coming from I so my 2ww to be over!!

Speak soon

Samcar x


----------



## Martha Moo

ladies

Welcome to Totoro, daisylea33, 
also Welcome to my angel MrsRock

Sending you lots of  and 

Sending        and  to all

Em


----------



## Livertypickle

Hello lovely ladies  

Just checking in for the evening - can't believe how busy this thread has been and lovely to see so many new ladies to chat with - hello!

Ultrafirebug - we have the same test day and the same symptoms now - Still spotting today, feels like the beginning of AF but only 8 days in (6dp2dt) - but it hasn't got any heavier and its still a tan brown colour (sorry TMI but I feel like I can share anything with you ladies, who I have only just met!!!) .  Grrrr IVF, why do you screw with my head!  

Lots of love

Livertypickle x


----------



## ultrafirebug

We are Symptom Sisters


----------



## Livertypickle

what's even more bizarre is our right fallopian tubes have had something in common too - except for the fact that mine is now probably in an incinerator at Margate Hospital!

Livertypickle x


----------



## nat81

Evening ladies *  *, hope your not going to crazy in this 2ww  
*Totoro* hi its nice to see you on here hope you ok 
*julieboo *great discription, my ec was last wed and it's only now that it's starting to go down a bit. (I think it's all that wind as well  ).
*Frangipane *it's good to hear that your ohss is getting better and your starting to feel well
*nsa76 *thanks for the advice lucky for me the coughing has seemed to stopped so hopefully my embie is snuggling in
*AFM *well not much to report, yesterday I woke up with cramps across my stomach which lasted for about an hour but that has been it. No other symptoms, oh and it feels like my left ovary has a dull ache but that was like that before ec. So not really sure what to make, in a way i'm glad I go back to work next week for the last stretch hopefully it will take my mind off of things.
nat81
xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

I'm a little worried. I keep having tummy twinges, and it's all my stepdaughter's fault. She's revising for her final exam which is tomorrow, and she posted on ** that she's having trouble settling down to revise, so I checked out what she said was on her mind:http://www.happyhopper.org/ 

She's right, it's addictive. I haven't been able to stop for two days, and every time I get killed I get that sudden twinge in my tummy... but I can't stop myself... 

Hugs all around 

/links


----------



## Loubelle 118

Evening ladies,

Started 2week wait today had 2 embs at day 3 different to my last Ivf session.  Wishing you all the best of luck and sprinkling fairy dust you way.  

Any tips for me as I have see. People mention drinking lots of milk and taking aspirin .

Welcoming any tips you may have 

Love Lou x x


----------



## PixTrix

Evening ladies, nice to see it busy here. Sorry just a general shout out to all tonight and a welcome to the new faces. Got loads of studying to get on with so short and sweet, thinking of you all though.


----------



## JulieBoo

Welcome Loubelle - I don't follow any extra tips and tricks to be honest, mainly cos if I start, i'll be worried I'm missing something.  My advice, try not to completely change your diet or habits, it just makes the waiting harder.  Saying that lots of ladies do have tips and techniques they swear by, I'm sure someone can help you out on this thread.  Oh actually I can advice from personal experience, that if you are experiencing bloating and the windypops, mint tea seems to help.  Welcome to the madness. x

Pixtrix - Hope you're not working too hard.

Has anyone else been experiencing specifically vivid dreams, with a sexual edge?  (tried to put that nicely, good effort for me I think).  It's just; I had them during my last cycle and thought it was just a one off, but now it's happening again ... very odd, I feel the least sexy I have ever felt in my life.

Hope everyone else is good.

Julie x


----------



## Tanway

Evening all 2ww ladies! i haven't been on here since Saturday night, and can't believe how busy the thread's been! We were only on page 3 then - can't believe how many ladies have joined since - welcome and hello to you all!  
I'm sorry i haven't been on for so long - been trying not to think about it too much - no chance! and been so busy at work i've been exhausted in the evening and just want to sleep. Typical - Monday and Tuesday were / are the busiest and most stressful days of the year and didn't give me any chance of relaxing. My mood on those days was very much   no leave / holiday allowed. So for those ladies worried that they are doing too much, not resting enough, i am joining your club!
Plus my poor horse had the dreaded dentist, the dogs have been tearing up the turf, the cat has decided she wants breakfast at 4:30am and bugs me until I agree to get up (and yes, that can be an hour and a half of purring and head-banging), and then, once I've delivered breakfast to her, refuses to speak to you for the rest of the day except to growl, hiss and show her very sharp claws! (will try to figure out how to get a picture of them all on here - they are very "ahhhhhhh! animals!)
Finally yesterday stopped feeling the ovary pain, but i am soooo bloated - retaining water like there's no tomorrow!! I'm drinking loads of water and apple juice, but it all just seems to be settling in my tummy - barely pee-ing at all considering the gallons i feel like i'm drinking! 
On serious count-down now - 7 days to go - it is sooo tempting to pee-stick early, but i am going to resist - honest! (but maybe have a go in the evening before? lol 
dh hasn't complained that i'm no blood o particularly grumpy and savage towards him the last two days, so am hoping that means he's getting used to it! lol 
Have had no blood, spotting or show - after seeing other posts around the forum, i've been rather obsessively knicker-checking! am taking this as neutral news - many have said it's a positive sign to get it, but others says a no-show doesn't mean anything - not everyone has such a show. PLEASE let this be the case for me and dh!
anyway, love and thoughts to you all.


----------



## Carrie D

Evening ladies.  I've been lurking for a couple of days, but figured I'd join the fun of the 2WW!  I'm 7dp3dt and official test date is 4th of June which seems a loooooong time to wait (a whopping 16 days after transfer!!)  No symptoms to speak of.  A few twinges here and there.  Only thing which is unusual is I am very thirsty all the time.  I don't usually drink very much (unless it's wine   ) but I'm drinking around 6 large glasses of water a day on top of things like tea and fruit, etc.  Don't think this is a pg symptom, maybe the drugs (crinone)?

Babydust to everyone and look forward to sharing the madness!

Carrie D xx


----------



## clairec1154

Tanway - your zoo sounds like mine, I have 3 horses, 2 dogs and a cat  

Julieboo -    love the dream description, I keep putting a leg over DH when I am asleep which he takes as an invitation    Don't you love what hormones do to us!  

Saucey -    i ove all your posts, you have brought a smile to my face several times today.  I hope you got the answer about  

nothing to report and desperate to test early but as I have had FET and having bloods taken on the 1st have resisted temptation


----------



## hjanea

Ladies I'm having dreams too-unfortunately last nights included DD's tennis coach who is 19!! You naughty naughty woman!!!(he is nice though LOL!!!)  I actually had an 'O' one when on just progynova before ET!!
Helen.xxx


----------



## Princess H

Morning Ladies,

How are we all?

I have woken up in the middle of the night, 2 nights in a row, in hot sweats. Has anyone else had that? 

Last night was awful, it was about 4am & then I couldn't go back to sleep afterwards worrying. I think I made myself worse by watching that programme last night, "too old to be a mum". I so wish I hadn't watched it now. Need to try to cheer myself up & get the PMA back again.

Helen xx


----------



## dolphin17

Morning ladies

*hjanea -  *lol to your tennis coach dreams!

*Princess H - *I think sweats can be common and not something to worry about  ... I taped that programme last night but haven't watched it yet - I take it it wasn't very cheery viewing? I hope you find something nice to do today to distract yourself and your PMA comes back very soon 

*Claire - *well done for resisting temptation so far - not long now until the 1st - when half of our thread is testing I think!

*Carrie - *hiya - lol to the wine drinking! Drinking lots of water can only be good for you... and re symptoms I think we've more or less agreed on here that symptoms or lack of mean nothing either way - we will just have to try and be patient and hope for the best!!   And not go nuts in the meantime!!

hello to *Samcar, pixtrix, frangipane, polly, tanway, liverypickle, julie, saucy, nat, loubell, mrs rock, ultrafire, daisy, totoro *and anyone I've accidentally missed 

I'm off out this morning so will hopefully be distracted from thinking about the 2ww for at least some of the day!



love dolphin xxx


----------



## clairec1154

Dolphin - Last time I tested 7 days early and every day to OTD, but knowing that I am having bloods because it might not show on a stick is putting me off, but I am sure I will crack  

Princess - I have been like a sauna where as normally I am an ice bucket  

hjanea - my builders have gone for a couple of weeks now, which they were here so I could have a tennis coach moment


----------



## NSA76

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning!

Loubelle 118 and CarrieD welcome 

aaaah its Friday

Hope that you all have a lovely BH W/E and for the June 1st testers manage to step back from the peesticks!    lol

           al around

Em


----------



## clairec1154

Ahh that means I can eat a crunchie!!    Symptom spotting question of the day - Is any one getting flutters?


----------



## Sarah21

Morning everyone!

1 more day of work and then 3 lovely days off!  

Downside of that for me is that dh seems to have invited half the world over for the weekend, Ok, maybe not half the world, but there are going to be 10 of us here - which means I have to somehow get away with not drinking and keeping  , and hoping that my best mate and brother do as well.  Not going to be easy as I am nicknamed the sambuca queen by most of them.  I am going to be drinking a lot of lime and soda and making out it also has vodka in, just hope no one notices how sober I am  

Sexy dreams are a good thing, that's 1 symptom I would like  

I am also very tempted to test early, especially as some people had EC after me and have a later test date.  Especially as my mum is staying here for a few days, starting from the day before OTD - could have done with being on our own for it.

Anyway ladies, I hope you all have lovely weekends, I won't be able to get on here much after tonight

xxx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi can i go on the  list please, fet sometime nxt week i will let you know test date 
Thanks 
gud luck all 
danielle xxx


----------



## JulieBoo

Morning All,

Dolphin - good for you getting out and about today ... you're all testing next week, I'm so jealous, the wait is nearly over for you.  I have a trip to Ikea to look forward to this afternoon (I'll try to walk through the kiddie section with my eyes shut I think) and then a nip into the clinic cos I'm nearly out of progesterone. I seem to be on double what I was last time and getting through them at a right old rate.

Hjanea - lol, the tennis coach is very young I agree, but hey you can be 19 too in your dreams, nothing wrong with that!  I quite fancy Taylor Lautner from Twilight, so wrong that I'm old enough to be his Mom.

Claire - Yes, I've woken up DH with my hands in .. urm .. 'nice' places, he's been gutted when I've then rolled over and started snoring.  Bless him, with my ever increasing boobies, he's like a dog on heat at the moment and I just couldn't feel less like intimacy at the moment; whilst I'm awake at any rate.  When you say flutters, what kind and where?


Sarah - have a fab weekend!  Plenty to take your mind of things.  I'm sure if everyone else is drunk, they won't notice if you're sober.  In your predicament I probably would test early, just so if it's not good news you have time to adjust and prepare yourself before you Mum gets there and then if on the day you get good news, it's a nice surprise.  So long as you stay grounded and realise that the true answer isn't until your actual OTD. xx Good luck.


Tanway - sounds like you have a lot to keep your mind of things with your hectic household, not necessarily a bad thing, just try to take it easy when you can.

Carrie - welcome and hope your final week continues to go as smoothly.  Not heard of the thirst thing before, but our bodies act in mysterious ways, and so differently from one another too.  Sure it's not a bad thing to get plenty of fluids down you.


Danielle - welcome!  When is your big thaw? A worrying yet exciting time for you, lots of PMA vibes heading your way. x

Well I had a terrible night, couldn't sleep at all, I think I was afraid of the dreams again, unfortunately they don't include DH and the last thing any of us need right now is my calling out someone elses name! lol.  Princess - like you, I was just really hot and sticky. 

I'm getting an ache in my lower abdomen, kinda around my right ovary.  Not too worried as I have no tubes and everything should be sealed up for another ectopic to be a worry.  Fingers crossed it's someone snuggling in on that side.  I've brought a couple of pee stick tests and booked my bloods with the Med centre nurse for the 6th June.  Last time I tested about 4 days early and got a positive on the pee stick and so I may do the same again, especially as I had a low HCG on my bloods (72) and it was still showing up on the pee sticks all those days before.  I know the main result won't be until I get the bloods back, but I'm fairly chilled out about the whole thing, so for me I don't feel testing early is a problem.

To everyone else, happy start of the weekend and hope it goes quickly for you, so we can start seeing some results on here.  (so excited).

Love and hugs
Julie xx


----------



## clairec1154

JulieBoo - the flutters are just below tummy button height but mainly on my left side?


----------



## JulieBoo

Claire - does it feel like bubbles popping?  I've had them on and off but a bit lower down.  I guess there's lots of shifting and stretching going on in there if they've stuck already.  Fingers crossed it's a good sign    or it could just be the progesterone again, damn stuff is to blame for most of our symptoms I fear. xx


----------



## clairec1154

Julie - yes that's the feeling.  I hope it is    At least I haven't had bad   this morning like yesterday


----------



## JulieBoo

Claire - I think you just made me belly laugh my beans right out! lol, where did you find the windy icon?  love it.  My windy pops has eased off too, thanks to mint tea and much to DH's delight. Symptoms or no symptoms, not much we can do about the end result now, it's probably already decided for us. 


 I am drawing faith from the symptoms being exactly the same as last time and I got my BFP, even if the little bugger had managed to swim into an already blocked tube, so fingers crossed some of it is HCG and not Progesterone based.


----------



## clairec1154

please don't laugh them out   There is a "more" under the    icons, it is meant to be a "cold" symbol as if you look close it is blowing cold air, but it so looks like a bottom burp as my SIL insists on calling them!


----------



## JulieBoo

Cool, I like this bottom one, must find a way to get it into my posts in future. lol


----------



## Mrs Rock

Hi everyone   

Julie Boo, we have the same OTD.  I usually test early but will try and hold out.  I have a clear blue digital in the drawer but I don't think it is as sensitive as the frankly cheapo-looking one the clinic give out.

Sarah 21 the Sambuca queen LOL!   Fab nickname but yes, bit tricky to manage people's expectations this weekend.  Could you try drinking the no alcohol wine from Sainsburys?  You could leave the bottle in the fridge and serve everyone else the real stuff.  It tastes like apple juice but looks convincing.

Hjanea I remember you from Baby Expert   

I have decided not to go to the gym for a few days but feel really conflicted cos I miss my exercise!  I know rationally people get pregnant all the time still doing thier work outs but I feel as though I'd be shaking the embies around too much


----------



## polly16

Sorry ladies, I clearly not as strong as u cuz have had 2 bfns since December and really want to protect myself more this time so would prefer to lose hope slowly rather than all at once. Plus af arrived before OTD for me so would prefer to test first. Anyway, I know very early so not celebrating yet as know more likely to be chemical if test so early, however I got bfp! Faint but definitely there. Used superdrug early test which picks up bfp from 10 hcg and says on packet u can test from 4 days before af due. Anyway I am currently 6dp5dt so pretty sure is true positive, tho as I said, not going to get carried away and celebrate yet cuz know still long way to OTD. However, I was going crazy so glad I tested as it has made me calmer even tho I am being realistic about possibilities from here on. I think it gotta be personal choice whether to test or not, I never tested this early before, but always tested 2 days before OTD and never regretted it even the times was bfn, but know for some ppl not knowing it accurate makes it harder, so don't follow my lead if it not what u want. Going to try not to test till Monday now, and as I said feeling calmer now as figuring all the cramps and af pains are good cramps which reassuring.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Woo hoo congrats Polly!


----------



## JulieBoo

Polly - Yay, a line is a line.  Like you said, it's early and good to hear you're remaining grounded about the result.  Hope you have your dreams confirmed on Monday!  

Mrs Rock - the ones I use are also cheap looking 'Reveal' they only cost a couple of quid, but seemed to give the result quite early for me.  I also have a couple of digital ones for testing on the day, cos I don't get my blood results until the day after.  My OTD is actually 3 days after my AF is due, so I figure testing on my AF due date isn't really cheating anyway.


----------



## Livertypickle

Wow Polly, that is fantastic news.  I know it is early days but this is a seedling of hope for you and for all of us on this thread.

..... I am only 7dp2dt but have been spotting brown blood on and off for three days now.  Its sending me loopy and, like you Polly, I wanted to let myself down gently.  But I can't do a pregnancy test because its just too early.  So I decided to indulge my POAS habit by peeing on an OPK instead! - which tells me absolutely nothing, but it was lovely to see a second line come up bold and strong (I still have ovitrelle in my system) and I had a good laugh at my own mania!
Livertypickle x


----------



## Totoro

JulieBoo said:


> Has anyone else been experiencing specifically vivid dreams, with a sexual edge? (tried to put that nicely, good effort for me I think). It's just; I had them during my last cycle and thought it was just a one off, but now it's happening again ... very odd, I feel the least sexy I have ever felt in my life.
> Julie x


 Yes! My dreams have been really weird and there was one sexual one where these 2 people were "stouching" I have no idea what they were doing and clearly made it up!  Most of my dreams have just been plain weird but with no sex!

*Princess H* I was also going to post this morning about how hot I've been at night! Think I might try and take my basal temp tomorrow morning - if I remember!

*clairec1154  * I think I've had a little bit of the flutters but I just put it down to wind (my worst) 

*polly16* That's ace news, best of luck for Monday!!!   

AFM just felt hot all night and this morning and nauseous during my commute but nothing major! Does anyone know how quickly into pregnancy your joints start getting loser or how I can find out? I was diagnosed with too much collegen in my joints a few years ago and they said it would get better with age. My joints, especially my hips, used to jiggle around and hurt when I walked, this morning it happened and made me realised it hadn't happened for a long time, I don't know what else to put it down to. I think it's too early for it to be caused by pregnancy isn't it?!

Hope everyone's ok and no-one has to work over the bank holiday!


----------



## Mrs Rock

Oh Livertypickle that made me smile, good way to scratch the itch I may just do that myself


----------



## JulieBoo

Totoro - The joint question, I have no idea what the clinical answer is, but I was about 5 weeks when I tried to move quickly (i.e. jog) to a meeting I was late for and my hips were just not having any of it.  I was quite shocked from someone who ran about 3 times a week with no problems, but at the time put it down to having virtually no exercise for 3 weeks and put on a few pounds, although it did cross my mind it could have been the whole pregnancy softening thing.  That doesn't really help much does it.  "stouching" what on earth is that?


----------



## Totoro

*JulieBoo* Thank you, I guess if I already have elevated levels of movement in my joints it could be more noticable sonner ths normal  I'll just have to wait and see! Stouching - I really don't know! lady was on her front and man behind but I really don't know what he was doing! They looked as though they were enjoying it! wahahahaha!  I've googled it and it definitely doesn't exist!


----------



## Livertypickle

That's so funny Totoro, I love it when our subconscious throws something in to the mix.  I think it should definately be added to the Karma Sutra as a recognised position!!!!


----------



## Totoro

*Livertypickle*  I wonder if I could patent it?! Heh heh heh!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Livertypickle - have you had a lot or only a little as I had loads this morning?
Polly - thats fab news.  Good luck for Monday.  I am soooooo tempted to test early.  Its hard to resist.

x


----------



## hjanea

Brilliant news Polly! Good luck for monday!

Hi Mrs Rock  !!!!


----------



## hjanea

Just seen theres 6 of us with 6th June as OTD-hope its lucky day!!!
Actually hope everyday is lucky for us all!!!


----------



## Livertypickle

Ultrafirebug (aka symptom sister) - I had quite a lot this morning when I woke up but it has died down a bit - still there every time I wipe.  Its still brown and almost watery - what's yours like?  Really felt very down this morning; I phoned my clinic but they just said that if it was old blood, not to be too concerned and still wait til OTD to test - which didn't really give me much comfort.  I have never had mid cycle bleeding before - weirdly though, I don't have the matching PMS symptoms I'd usually have with my AF.  Could it be the trigger shot? (did you have a trigger shot?)
Livertypickle x


----------



## catt

Could I join? My test date is 3rd June. I've only a 10 day wait (still hard though!) as had a blastie put back.

Thanks,

Cat x


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi Catt, welcome to the mad waiting game!  I'm a 3/6 tester too.  
Livertypickle x


----------



## Princess H

I'm having a bad day today. Everything is making me feel really frustrated. Right now I feel like either screaming or curling up & crying so I thought I'd come on here & vent.

Sorry ladies   xx


----------



## Totoro

*Princess H* I'm sorry you're having a bad day, only a few more hours left and then a nice weekend!!! Do you have anything nice planned?


----------



## hjanea

Sending you a big hug Helen   !!

Hi Catt  !


----------



## Livertypickle

Princess H, a big   .  This weird journey screws with our minds.  Hang on in there; we are all here for ventings!
Livertypickle x


----------



## Princess H

Hi Totoro, My husband races pigeons & he has a race tomorrow & another race on Monday, so definitely nothing nice or exciting.   xx


----------



## Princess H

Thanks for all the   ladies, it certainly does screw with your mind xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Sister  , its dry not watery and it has died down a bit too.  I didn't have this when I was pregnant with my son but I the few I have told have said they did have it when they were.  The trigger shot, do you mean the one to mature your eggs?  I am on crinone x


----------



## Livertypickle

Yes, that's the one - I am not on any progesterone, the trigger is the only drug I've had this time so I wondered whether it might be that. i seem to have just had a bit more of it too, its like the neginning of AF now - how can that be, so early?
I hate this bleeding - I have had 4 pregnancies and never had it before, so I'm guessing that, for me, this is pretty bad news    I'm going a bit loopy this afternoon trying to come to terms with the fact that this isn't looking good.
(sigh)
Livertypickle x


----------



## hjanea

Livertypickle send you a big    and lots of     .


----------



## Princess H

Livertypickle - big     to you too hun xx


----------



## Totoro

*Princess H* Your husband's a pigeon fancier?  I'm sorry, that always makes me laugh! Very juvenile! I think you should get a truck load of magazines (or something else you might like!) and put your feet up!

*Livertypickle*  Thinking of you, I hope it's ok xxx


----------



## polly16

Princess H and Livertypickle -       Sorry u not having good day.

Livertypickle - Do try and stay positive tho cuz it seems very early for af, and if is only old blood then it should not prevent the embryos implanting. Remember at 9 dpo they may not even have fully implanted yet to release HCG and when they do (fingers crossed) then bleeding should stop, so it definitely not over yet. Made me smile about the OPK stick.

Totoro - Not sure about the joints, but didn't think any of that really started till later tho is possible.

Hope all u ladies have lots of lovely distractions planned for the bank holiday weekend!


----------



## Princess H

Totoro -   yes it made me laugh too when I first met him. He does it as a hobby but he also has 3 businesses linked to pigeons & we've just set up another 2 so it really keeps him busy. Not sure how he'll make time for 1 or 2 babies   xx


----------



## Totoro

Princess H said:


> he also has 3 businesses linked to pigeons & we've just set up another 2 so it really keeps him busy


 Now I've got images of pigeons in business suits!


----------



## Princess H

we've got about 60 pigeons in lofts in our back garden, next time I go out there I'll have a completely different vision in my mind xx


----------



## polly16

My MIL bought a few racing pigeons and now has quite a lot, but she afraid to race them in case they don't come back!!! So instead she just lets them have a fly around the garden every day and come straight back. Not sure I see the appeal tho.


----------



## Princess H

Hi Polly,

If she lets them fly round by the house & they come back then they will come back from anywhere as they are used to where they live. It's quite amazing how they do it TBH. My DH started when he was 6 years old with his Grandad. My DH does win a lot. He also owns 1 of the only 2 pigeon newspapers in the country xx


----------



## dolphin17

Hi ladies

*Liverypickle - *sending you a big hug, I really hope everything turns out ok - lots of women have spotting/bleeding when pg so it's definitely not over, please try stay positive    

*Polly - *oooh you naughty thing  - congrats hun that's great news 

LOL to all the talk about stouching and pigeon racing (not together!) - I think it's fair to say it looks like we've all gone a bit mad 

Wishing everyone a great weekend 

love dolphin xxx


----------



## catt

Oh, meant to say for the front page - I'm an ICSI.
I had bleeding when I got pregnant - it continued til about 12 weeks so it isn't a bad sign - brown means old blood too. It's heavy red blood that would possibly be a bad sign.....

Cat x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Livertypickle - please don't worry.  I have the same symptoms as you and im not worried about it x


----------



## Livertypickle

Thanks very much ladies for all your support.  This afternoon I ended up falling asleep for 2 hours, I felt so exhausted.  When I got up there was a big gush of blood, a little redder than before, though still not bright red.  My back is killing me and I am having waves of nausea and stomach cramps.  The blood is very thin, it is literally pouring out - in small amounts - like about a teaspoon at a time.  I really don't know what to do with myself right now, as if I sit down for a while ot collects then gushes out but standing up is making me feel sick and faint.
I'm not sure what is going on but something is not right


----------



## JulieBoo

Livertypickle - I think the best thing you can do is have an early night.  You need to try to carry on as normal I have read plenty of posts where ladies have bled and still had a BFP, so it's not over til it's over.  Test on the 3rd as always planned, nothing, no matter how much or little you bleed can be confirmed until your OTD.  Big big hugs to you, try to keep your chin up, what will be will be, there's nothing you can do about it except try to stay calm. xxxx


Princess H - lol pigeons lol.


----------



## Livertypickle

I think that is very good advice JulieBoo - you're absolutely right.  A cup of horlicks and an early night for me.  
Love to everyone   Night night - I will dream of 'stouching', pigeons and god knows what else tonight!!!  
Livertypickle x


----------



## Princess H

*Livertypickle -* hope you feel better in the morning after a good sleep  xx

I've been a white van woman tonight, driving round the North Essex & South Suffolk countryside picking up pigeons for the race tomorrow morning.

Shattered so also going to have an early night I think, after Million Pound Drop has finished anyway.

Helen xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Thought I'd be the first to say "morning all".

Livertypickle - hope you're feeling ok this morning.

Helen - Nice to hear how involved you like to get with DH's hobby.

I'm having a lack of PMA this morning, my boobs have shrunk a little and just don't hurt at all, which doesn't seem right, the progesterone alone should at least be making them sore.  Plus that dull AF ache has gone, yesterday I felt pg; today ... well I just don't.  A week seems such a long way away. :-(  Think I'm going to blitz the house to take my mind off things.

Hope everyone else is feeling good and positive.

Julie xx


----------



## clairec1154

Julie - I felt like that yesterday, but I feel pg again today, all over dull ache and my head feels as if I am on a different planet   well I normally am so no difference there  

Princess - Hope you enjoy the pigeon racing and that you were not tempted to get   whilst in your white van

Livertypickle - I hope you enjoyed your early night  

 to everyone else, feeling a little sick at the thought of breakfast this morning


----------



## Livertypickle

Morning ladies - my that was a long sleep!
JulieBoo - what is this bizarre journey doing to us? - I know that in 2 of my pregnancies my boobs didn't grow at all and yet I'm sat in my lounge giving them intermittent squeezes! Sending you lots of hugs, PMA isn't a precursor to pregnancy so hang on in there!
Princess H - I have a vision of you in a prom dress, hair done up with tiara, running round a field catching pigeons!  It sounds really therapeutic actually (not the dress bit, the pigeon bit!)  Have a lovely day!
Hi Claire, what are your plans for the day (a bit of light dusting, running after a pigeon or maybe something completely different?!)
The bleeding continues, a little heavier today but still not bright red.  I'm 12 days since trigger shot, so I have done a pregnancy test but put it straight in an envelope and not looked at it.  I will want to know why I was bleeding if OTD is too late for me, so thought that was the best way.  Now, I mustn't break and open the envelope!  Back to my wardrobe painintg and an insane amount of packing!
Livertypickle x


----------



## clairec1154

Livertypickle - I expect I will sit and stare at my 3 horses as I am not allowed to ride them    and then get frustrated that I can't do the bits of gardening that I want to do because it involves lifting heavy things but it   will all be worth it (  this time round)    One of the girls that worked for us, bleed all through her pregnancy and gave birth to a healthy girl.  She also had problems with being the wrong blood type.  Where as I had no problems with my twins pregnancy, no bleeding or anything and then my waters broke at 17 weeks for no reason.  So I really do feel like this game is a lotto!  Pee sticks have to be looked at within a certain period i.e. couple of hours, don't they?


----------



## ultrafirebug

Morning everyone, hope you all have a lovely bank holiday weekend.

I started bleeding last night so I decided to test this morning and I got a BFP!

Will test again on the 1st June.

Livertypickle - good luck with the no peeking. I couldn't do it  

x


----------



## Livertypickle

Wow Ultrafirebug, that's fab - Hang on in there little bean!.  How is the bleeding today?


----------



## Princess H

Morning Ladies,

I hope everyone slept well last night.

*Julieboo -* big   that's how I was feeling yesterday, it's not a nice feeling. xx

*Claire -* I hope you don't get too frustrated with the lack of gardening & not being able to ride xx

*Livertypickle -* Really pleased you had a good long sleep xx

In answer to the pee stick comments, i know this is really sad but I actually still have the sticks that I used last year & they still say positive. I put them away in a drawer as a nice reminder xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Livertypickle - or beans (I transferred two).  The bleeding is quite bad but is a common side effect of the crinone.  I am trying not to get my hopes up until OTD and will call my clinic then to tell them about the bleeding x


----------



## polly16

Ultrafirebug - So I not the only one testing early!!! Great news on +ve. Only 4 more days till our official test date! Hope bleeding lighter today.

Livertypickle - Have u looked at ur test or r u going to? If u not sure then maybe best to stay strong and throw it away to wait a bit longer till u sure u want to test. It is good bleeding not bright red still tho as seems like af still holding off.

Clairec - Sorry to hear about the loss of the twins. Did they ever tell u why u may have lost them? Must have been heart breaking so late on. Try not to get too frustrated about all those things u can't do - enjoy the laziness instead!!!

Julie - My boobs sore when first started cyclogest and were for a few days and for last week or so not noticeably. I really don't think it means too much. Hope u get ur PMA back.

Helen - Hope u got a good night's sleep after all ur van driving last night. Enjoy the pigeons this weekend!!! lol

Dolphin - thanks. How r u? Keeping strong?

AFM - No pee sticks for me this morning!!! Yesterday and today been feeling really uncomfortable, just sore, bloated and uncomfortable. Thinking maybe case of very mild OHSS or maybe it just the cyclogest cuz I never had any OHSS during rest of tx so probably unlikely. I stopped drinking all the liquids as figured I was safe so might give that a try today and see if it helps, of course if it the cyclogest that unlikely to help. af pains seem to have gone so maybe that good, or bad?!?!


----------



## Princess H

*Polly -* I slept really well last night thanks hun. Off to wrap up warm & sit in the garden, pigeons due home soon lol xx


----------



## clairec1154

Polly -     oh I am enjoying being lazy again and I am pleased that I have more energy than I did in my last 2ww.  I think I was asleep from ec until 16 weeks!  I am ok about the loss of my twins hence starting all over again, I have my moments of panic and tears but it gets easier to live with every day.  They did loads of tests but all came back clear so we have no idea why, so I find that the hardest to deal with and I don't want to tell anyone until after 20 weeks this time round    any way PMA don't want to bring this thread down


----------



## Livertypickle

Claire, you're amazing.  I really hope 1st June is a positive day x  Enjoy chilling today !


----------



## dolphin17

Morning everyone 

*Livertypickle - *Glad you got a good nights sleep - wow you are one very strong lady to pee on a stick and not look at it! Keeping everything crossed you have good news when you finally peek   

*Julie - *Sorry your PMA has wandered off this morning  - hopefully the distraction of housework will help and you will feel much more positive again this afternoon  

*Claire - *good news you're feeling pg today - we like that!  
*Ultrafirebug - *woohoo! Congratulations hunni on your bfp 

*Princess H - *I hope you got a good night's sleep after your pigeon travels!

Hello to everyone else, what's everyone up to this weekend?

afm - continue to waver between thinking it's worked and thinking it hasn't... finding the temptation to test quite hard to resist now - last night I contented myself with taking the cellophane wrapping off the pee sticks and reading the enclosed leaflet!!! Like I've never looked at one of those leaflets before!!! Wasn't v interesting and didn't tell me anything I didn't already know, oddly enough 

 for everyone

love dolphin xxx


----------



## Sarah21

I havea sneaky 5 minutes whilst our guests are outside or showering!

Livertypickle - That is some willpower you have there, there is no way I could test and then not look at it, even just a sneaky glimpse!

JulieBoo - Enjoy your housework, but remember you are supposed to be relaxing - dh should be doing all the housework  

Ultrafirebug and Polly - Cautious Congratulations until OTD!!  

Princess H - Hope your pigeons all return home  

Dolphin17 - I am the same as you - wavering all the time.  There is no way I can even look at the pee stick, as I know I will just rip it open and test.

Mrs Rock - Were you in the snowdrops earlier this year?  Thought I recognized your name?

 to everyone else.

AFM - Just keeping busy cooking for our visitors at the moment, then a nice walk and hopefully a BBQ if it doesn't rain, not looking likely at the mo.  Otherwise, I don't know how we will fit 10 people in to eat. 

x

x


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi guys, thanks for the PMA encouragement.  I'm pleased to announce I have found it again already.


I started cleaning the house, quite vigorously and found myself singing stupid songs that made no sense to tunes that ... well didn't really resemble tunes at all.  Down stairs went well and all smelt lovely and clean.  Then I realised I'd pee'd at least 3 times in the last hour and that the smell of the bin was making me feel nauseous, despite the fact that I have sterilised it and I'm sitting 2 rooms away ... excellent, still some symptoms then.  Then I tried to move the hoover and carry it upstairs whilst it was still attached to the wall, I decided perhaps this is an omen that I shouldn't be lifting it upstairs at all, so DH can do that when he gets home.  Next I find myself moaning out loud to myself about how my DH seems to be malting hair more than the dogs as I was cleaning the bathroom floor, well at least I assume it is DH, as far as I know the Dogs having not yet mastered the art of using a toilet and flushing after them, are in fact still using the garden.  Finally I have just caught sight of myself in the mirror; one trouser leg up and the other down from soaking it when I tried to clean the shower full clothed, hair scraped back and boobs suffering from gravel rash as I haven't yet put on a bra this morning and generally looking unclean.  So after having a good hard laugh at myself, I now feel a whole lot better.  Just wanted to share this with you all. xx


Congrats Ultra - fingers crossed you can celebrate properly soon.


Liverty - glad to here you still have some PMA and sound like you're feeling loads better.


Dolphin - Lol, I read the instructions before ET! hang in there!


Everyone else, happy Saturday!


Julie x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Sarah 21 hi again, yes I was on the Snowdrops for a bit.  Got a BFP but mc at 7 weeks, hope this time I will be luckier   .  Hope it doesn't rain for your bbq.  We are supposed to be doing some gardening later as I have been really neglecting the garden.  Bought lots of seeds and plants 2 weeks ago and still haven't planted them, may be too late now for some of them   


Ultrafirebug many congrats!


JulieBoo I love your beautiful chocolate lab.  Boy or girl?  I would so love to have a dog but it's not really possible where we live at the moment.  Glad you are feeling better today.  Housecleaning is nesting behaviour I always think so may be a good sign!


Clare I'm so sorry about your loss.  I found out just this week that my mc was due to a chromosome defect.  Not nice to think of it, that it was never meant to be, but in a way good to at least know the reason why.  You sound very positive now and I hope and pray luck is on your side this time    


We are going out for lunch tomorrow using one of those Groupon offers, to a gastropub typeplace.  Not been there before, looking forward to trying it but just wish I could have a nice glass of chilled white wine with my meal


----------



## joste

Hi to every one thought id pop back in to say hello.
LivertyP I'm sorry to hear about ur probs i spoke to a friend yesterday n she bleed through her pg too so don't give up hope    

 here today AF was due today but no sign yet     
Like some of you i have had sore boobs cramps (as if AF was coming) & mega wind   
but doing my best to stay positive.
For those of you who are missing having a horse ride or doing the gardening Mmmmmeeeee ttttttooooo  there would be nothing better than i ride across the acres & acres of beautiful forestry that surrounds where i live. but im sure it will all be worth it     
so sending every one lots of baby dust and


----------



## Betsy88

Can I please join in? Had ET (two day-3 embies)  on the 19/05 and the big day for me will be the 1st of June (hoping for a BFP!). This is our 3rd cycle but only our 2nd ICSI that have reached  the ET stage. Our 2nd cycle was a heartbreaking BFN and I cried for a week! We've been trying for 4 years and hoping& praying that we'll be 3rd time lucky this time. I'm a bit worried as my breasts are not tender anymore( are they supposed to be sore all the time in the 2ww?) Still having mild cramping and also been having yellowish stain on my knickers over the last few days, which usually happens if my period is starting soon.  I'm trying not to freak out! 

Praying we will all have BFPs after the longest 2weeks of our lives! Best of luck to us all and looking forward to hear the good news!


----------



## AnnBangor

Hello! can I join you?? Had ET this morning. One embryo on board. OTD 6th of June!
How is everyone doing? x


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi Betsy88 and AnnBangor - welcome to the thread and good luck with your 2ww's, we're all trying to stay sane and maintain a PMA here (some doing better than others in both respects .. lol).

Mrs Rock - the Lab in the pic is Gixa (7 year old male), he's such an amazing dog.  We also have a 4 year old female, darker chocolate one too, called Coco.  Love them to pieces and can't imagine a life without dogs in it.  Housecleaning is also a dog owner behaviour, what with them two and my DH it's a full time job here.

Joste - Yay to no AF!


----------



## jesusloveme

Hi peeps am testing on the 4th that seems forever   thanks girls


----------



## Jo1980

Hi Holly please can I be added to the list?

This is my 1st IVF cycle and my OTD is the 8th june.

This 2ww is killing me! Everyday is such a drag!!

Jo xx


----------



## hjanea

Hi all!
Gosh I've been busy today. After a week of apathy my whole house is clean. Belly is cramping now from the vacumning but it really needed doing and as I'm 7dp3dt if it's going to implant then it should have by now. I am a bit worried that I might have harmed something but life has to go on.


----------



## Carrie D

Hi girls,

Congrats to Polly & Ultrafirebug - great news   

Princess - did all the pigeons make it back home?  Your stories have been making me chuckle!

Not having a great day.  My boobs have been killing me really since the beginning of the 2WW and seemed to be getting sorer and sorer.  When I woke up this morning, they were very tender and then in the last couple of hours I've noticed that they don't hurt anymore - not at all.  I also get this very specific feeling in my boobs when I'm pregnant, it's almost like a falling feeling and usually happens when I get out of bed in the morning or take my bra off, but I haven't felt it at all this time.  I checked my diary and last time it started on day 9 past ET which is today.  Just want to test and get it over with   

Babydust to everyone.  Carrie D x


----------



## Princess H

Hi Ladies,

All the pigeons except 1 made it home, hopefully that'll come back tomorrow. I've had a really chilled out day today, it's been lovely. It was too cold outside so I sat in the conservatory watching the pigeons coming home, then started sorting out our wedding photos on photoshop ready for our album, it's only been 18 months since we got married  

I've had some funny little twinges today, nothing like AF pains & my tummy feels as solid as a rock. Not sure what to make of it all. 

Hope everyone is ok today.

Helen xx


----------



## Princess H

Ok, I think I now know what to make of it as I've just started bleeding


----------



## clairec1154

All this talk of hoovering, don't you know it is indoor  so it's a man's job 

Princess -  so sorry to read that you are bleeding, I hope it stops very soon.


----------



## Princess H

I don't know what to do, i've rung the clinic emergency number & the nurse said there's nothing anyone can do. My husband is out, I'm on my own at home & he's not answering his phone


----------



## clairec1154

make yourself a cup of tea and sit down.  Your clinic is right there is nothing they can do.  What colour is the bleeding?


----------



## Princess H

It's bright red but it's very watery


----------



## clairec1154

Ok, what time is your DH due home so that he can look after you?  Can you put your feet up and watch a movie to try an take your mind off it.  (I know it is impossible) remember it might be nothing to worry about, you just don't know as it's too early.  I wish there was something the doctors could do to help in this situation.


----------



## Princess H

I've just spoken to him & he's on his way home. 

Thank you so much Claire for being there xx


----------



## Princess H

My husband asked if it could be that I could be losing 1 of them & not both xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi Helen, hope you're ok.  Claire is right, you need to take a wooossssaaaa moment, nothing you can do except rest and try to find something to distract you.  Bleeding is perfectly normal, you had 2 embryo's inserted right?  It could just be one coming away or it could even be late implantation bleeding, so don't panic just yet, you had some sharp pains didn't you, could be implantation pains. xxxx

I though I was feeling normal today, DH has just asked me to stop being a  , I guess I'm actually being rather hormonal :-(  to be fair he did just pick his feet at flick it all over the carpet that I spent 30mins hoovering! Grrr

Love to all. xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Helen - Just read you latest message ... see, your DH and I both came up with the same answer.  Big, Huge, Enormous, this big (I have my arms stretched out as far as possible) and into the universe hugs to you.


----------



## Princess H

Thanks Julie, DH also said about doing a test, not sure though


----------



## JulieBoo

Helen - doing a test now will tell you nothing really, if you get a BFP you'll still be worrying cos the HCG stays in your system for abou 7 days at this stage, if you get a BFN you'll be tempted to drink wine (like I did once) and then regret when on OTD you get a BFP.  So long as there is no clots in the blood and you don't have severe cramping, it really is nothing to worry about yet .... honest.  I've justspeed checked with Dr Google.


----------



## Princess H

Ahh thanks Julie.

It's kind of stabbing pains just to the left. It doesn't hurt it's just uncomfortable. Nothing like AF pains


----------



## Nittiya

Sorry, but can I join in a bit late as i'm on my 2ww my otd is the 1 June and i've been reading but never posted. I had two 3 day old grade 1 embryos put in on 18th May. I seem to be having much the same symptoms as a few ladys on here with the sore (.)(.) and very uncomfortable stomach cramps, but i don't know if that's the drugs or not. I was told by my clinic to do a hpt instead of a blood test on the otd and then phone them with the results. Well i was naughty today and got some first response hpt. I couldn't resist and took a test, and the second line came up almost instantly   dunno what to make of it. keep thinking it might be the pregnyl but that was taken 2 weeks ago. Gonna do another test on Monday then on the otd to confirm before I can believe that its a real BFP. 

Nittiya xxx


----------



## Annie dollymix

Annie dollymix icsi DOT 9th june


----------



## JulieBoo

Nittiya - Congrats hun, hope it works out for you on OTD too.    


Annie - Welcome x




Helen - Did you know it takes 3 days for the embies to full implant?  Each time they bury in a little deeper, that has to dislodge some of the lining, it really could be that   .  I am also a realist and having been through an ectopic I also realise it could also not be such good news, but honestly there is just no way of knowing right now, and bad news doesn't necessarily mean terrible news if both embies stuck.  The only thing I can talk about with authority is that if it turns a dark plum colour, you need to get yourself to Hospital, otherwise your just have to ride the roller-coaster right now, just don't scream unless you wanna go faster. xx


----------



## clairec1154

Glad I was there. Well I think we should call it implantation bleed and I agree with Julie do not do a test  

Julie - husbands are so lovely especially if they had any idea what it felt like to be in our hormones  

I am getting loads of cramps on my left side tonight? And I am hungry still


----------



## JulieBoo

Well, there we go then, it must be something to do with the sun being in line with Mars and to the left of Pluto, whilst blocking out Neptune which has made all of our Embies implant on the Left Hand side, my twinges have been predominately on the left today too. Perhaps our children are all destined to meet and take over the world one day, or perhaps I've been watching too much Dr Who. Lol


----------



## JulieBoo

Claire - I say if the body feels hungry, it feels it for a reason and you should just go ahead and feed it.  Preferably chocolate.


----------



## hjanea

Helen-thinking about you. Everything crossed.

My pains are on the left today as well-how strange!!!

Claire-no man so the vaccing is down to me and if it doesn't rain tomorrow I really need to do the grass too!!!

Hi Nittiya and Annie!!!

My pains are nasty tonight-keep stabbing-think I might have some paarcetamol and go to bed.

Helen.xxx


----------



## Livertypickle

Evening ladies, and a special hello to the new ladies.
Princess H -    hang on in there.  Ultrafirebug has had bleeding and got a BFP.  Put your feet up and rest for the evening x
Livertypickle x


----------



## Carrie D

Princess H, hope your hubby is back home now and looking after you like your name suggests!  This 2ww is the worst.  Total rollercoaster of symptoms, hormones and emotions.  Here's a big   to keep you going.


----------



## Totoro

*Ultrafirebug*  good luck for OTD

*Livertypickle and Princess H* I'm  you're both ok, massive hugs   

Welcome to the newbies and good luck to everyone, sorry if I missed anyone out 

AFM I cannot stop crying today, DH has gone out to watch the football and I stayed at home because I've got stomach cramps, and nausea (like a bug not AF)  It's a sad day as tomorrow is the 2 year anniversary of my younger sister losing her baby at 20 weeks, I'm also sad because I lost one of my best friends (and first love) in February; I just can't seem to keep on top of it all today and the tears are streaming down my face. I don't know what's wrong with me.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## JulieBoo

Totoro - bless your heart, you hormones are having a right old feast on you at the moment. Hope you get through tomorrow as quickly and smoothly as possible, I think if I were you I would just stay in bed with a humungus bar of Galaxy, you'll feel loads better by Monday.

Does anyone think I have an unhealthy obsession with chocolate?


----------



## Totoro

I just used an IVF due calculator and if this works I'll be due on the 1 year anniversary of his death  It's set me off again, but I'm just hoping it's a good and he's up there and will make it work 

Thank you *JulieBoo* Thank you  You do have an obession! This is you http://www.nicolascakes.com/images/cakes/cookie_monster_chocolate_cake.jpg 

/links


----------



## hasina

HI LOVELY LADIES,
IS THERE ANY CHANCE I CAN JOIN THIS THREAD I SEE ITS SOOO BUSY IN HERE AND ALOT OF THE LADIES ARE TESTING ON THE 1ST JUNE...

IM TESTING ON THE 2ND JUNE WISHING U ALL LADIES ALL THE BEST SPECIALLY WITH A RESULT WITH A BFP

IVE HAD IUI, I SEE ALOT OF THE LADIES ON HERE HAVE HAD IVF ICS,
THIS CYCLE HASNT BEEN PRETTY MUCH TOO GOOD FOR ME WITH THE FOLLICLES NOT BEING BIG ENOUGH SOO I HAVE A FEELING IT WILL BE BFN FOR ME..

TOTORO    
I HAVE SOMETHING TO ANNOUNCE I NO EVERYONES GONNA TELL ME OFF.. 
AS I WAS OUT TODAY JUST THOUGHT ID BUY COUPLE OF CHEAPY CHARLIE HPT.. EVEN THOUGH I ALREADY HAVE ORDERED SOME CLEARBLUE ONES FROM AMAZAN..

THE THING IS LADIES I TOOK A TEST WHEN I GOT IN WITH THE ONES I BROUGHT TODAY, EVEN THOUGH KNOWING ITS TOO EARLY AND IT WILL COME OUT BFN..
AND OBVIOUSLY ITS BFN
SOO AFTER HAD BEEN LAYING IN BED ALL AFTERNOON SOBBING...
BUT FEELING A BIT BETTER NOW..

LOADS  OF      AND        FOR A BFP FOR EVERYONE XXX


----------



## JulieBoo

Hasina - early pee stick testing is only for the emotionally stable, which lets face it is rare at this stage of our hormonal journey.  You just know that until you test on OTD it means nothing don't you. xx  Welcome by the way.

Tortoro - LMAO!  I really really really want to make one of those cookie monsters now.  Mmmmmmmmmmmm.  Now come on and get a grip woman.  Stop your sobbing; your friend wouldn't want you doing that would he?  xx


----------



## Princess H

*Claire, Julie, Helen, Livertypickle, Carrie & Totoro -* Thank you soooooo much xxx

DH came home with a nice KFC for me. I'm sitting with my feet up on the sofa watching the footie, the bleeding is on & off. TMI ALERT I can feel a little come out every now & then, still very watery.

*Julie -* I like your bit about Mars, Pluto & Neptune. Odd how we're all getting it on the left side.

Helen xx


----------



## PixTrix

hello all. Wow I have missed soooooooooooo much. Sorry will need a huge catch up before many personals but for now want to send a massive hug to Princess. Glad to see you have got your feet up and DH is looking after you. 

I'll be back.................


----------



## Princess H

Thanks Pixtrix xx

I've been Googling too, there is 1 site that says that implantation can happen 6 to 12 days after EC, I had 2 day transfer so I'm 12 days past EC today. I'm hoping &   that these little ones are late, at least they would take after their mummy   xx


----------



## AnnBangor

Stay away from the pee sticks everyone!


----------



## clairec1154

Julie hmm chocolate hmm I am married to a dentist!!! But we are the worst choc-o-holics


----------



## AnnBangor

Im eating a bag of giant chocolate buttons as we speak!


----------



## clairec1154

Aghhh make me jealous just make sure you eat them all at once better for your teeth  

I think my embryos are having a party on the left tonight!


----------



## Princess H

Claire - what does it feel like to you hun? x


----------



## JulieBoo

I have an unhealthy love of chocolate I admit, eating a gorgeous bar of lindt chocoloate orange right now, at 37 years old I still do not have a single filling ..... so there.  Perhaps because I do eat it all down in one go as quickly as possible in most cases, so that DH doesn't get any ...  mmwwhhhhaaaaa.

Helen - yay for the PMA, good to hear things aren't too painful, that's a great sign.  It will probably turn brown and watery tomorrow, then go completely. x

My right nipple hurts, now what does that mean? and no DH didn't just tweak it.


----------



## clairec1154

Twinges almost upset stomach feeling having pins and needles across stomach and cold feeling down my left leg! Symptom spotting overload


----------



## Princess H

Julie you do make me chuckle, I'm same 39 & no fillings, half my teeth are still baby teeth too. I too eat lots of chocolate. I'm off to bed with a couple of paracetamol & hope it's all ok in the morning xx


----------



## Princess H

Claire mine are like that bubbly feeling when you have bad trapped wind just worse & actually no wind, well not as much anyway xx


----------



## clairec1154

watch the caffeine in the chocolate ladies!! 

Yeah feels like as well but Now I am worried it feels like contraction twinges


----------



## Princess H

I've only had a little bit of chocolate during 2ww, really missing it, especially when DH decides to eat a whole big bag of Minstrels or Maltesers on the sofa next to me like he has a couple of times, bloody men


----------



## PixTrix

wow polly and ultrafirebug, well done you two. I will say a very quiet congratulations and I'm sure the result will be the same on Wed so I can shout it out!

Ok so I will admit now lol I did a clearblue test tuesday afternoon at 6dp5dt, I did this knowing that seeings as I'd had an FET I didn't have a trigger and to be honest my thinking was I could cope with a BFN at that early stage as there was time for it to change, but it would get the urge to POAS out of my system. Anyway it was a very faint pos and so have lots of varying brands and sensitivities between then and now lol today at 10dp5dt I did a digital and it said pregnant 1-2. Keeping my feet firmly on the ground though and praying that all will be good on OTD, so just 4 days to go!

wow all this talk of the left side, I had a stitch type twinge on the left today, it went as quick as it came!

ok back for more catching up!


----------



## AnnBangor

PIX TRIX - whoo it sound good hun! good luck x


----------



## Betsy88

Hello ladies! Just anxious as my breasts today are not sore anymore, and the cramping has gradually lessened. Is this good or bad? Are the breasts supposed to be tender in the 2ww? My heart stops each time I pee,as I've developed this knicker-checking habit in the last 1 and a half weeks. I have always been a calm person, and I'm trying not to freak out;sooo tempted to test early! 

Good luck to us all. Praying hard for our BFPs!


----------



## joste

Julieboo i had to have some chocolate after reading your post i just couldn't help my self   i, like you am definitely a chocoholic.
Been out for the day for a charity BBQ where a friend and i were the chefs, chargrilled sausage for dinner it was (thats also a mans job)
cant believe how many of us on this 2ww just wanted to send   &  to all and try to stay insane


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to the thread

Betsy88, Nittiya, Hasina, Jesusloveme, AnnBangor, Jo1980 and Anniedollymix
lots of  coming your way

PrincessH rest up sweetie    its implantation sweetie, i had a late implantation whereby it was 15dpo before it registered a bfp on hpt so hold off honey

Betsy sounds perfectly normal for the 2ww to me, 

    to our early testers lol, a cautious congrats to you all

Sending lots of   and      

Em


----------



## JulieBoo

Betsy - Had the same worries as you this morning, the twinges and some tenderness has returned again tonight, so I'm sure it's nothing for you to worry about.

PixTrix - So happy for you hun!

Claire - Bum, I forgot about the caffeine thing, phew it seems Dr Google has the answer again:

Lindt say there is:
• 28gms of dark chocolate contains about 20 mg of caffeine 
• 28gms of milk chocolate contains about 6 mg of caffeine 
• 28 gm of white chocolate contains less than 2 mg of caffeine

Dr Google Says:
You don't have to give up caffeine, but you may have to cut down if you usually have more than 200mg per day. Two mugs of tea or two cups instant coffee amounts to 200mg. Or 2800gms of white chocolate, 933gms of milk chocolate, or 280gms of dark chocolate.

So enjoy your chocolate girls, but like Claire says, make sure you eat it all in one go and brush the tooshypegs afterwards. 

Night night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## The_Scenic_Route

Hello ladies. 
Lots of new names for me to get used to in here, Ive only really posted in the Lister Clinic thread before now. I had a Blasto transfered back on Wednesday and I am due to test in 6 days   . I am hoping this time will be second time lucky.

Looking forward to chatting with you.


----------



## PixTrix

thank you ladies    hope it can be confirmed on wed, my clinic are right meanies giving 14dp5dt!

I've been trying to read through all I've missed, but must admit to being a bit lost so will start afresh tomorrow and in the meantime give a big welcome to all the new ladies and a big hello to everyone with a massive sprinkling of baby dust.

I'm going to bed to dream and sure I'm going to dream about chocolate yum!


----------



## Livertypickle

Pixtrix, that is fantastic news!  I think your clinic are meanies with that late date - you're 15dpo right, so thats pretty affirmative.
Princess H - How are you doing this morning?  has the bleeding slowed?
Hello Scenic route - welcome - love the name, it sums up the experience!
JulieBoo - your PMA is infectious!
My AF is due tomorrow - been bleeding now for 4 days now, just on and off.  Yesterday I hardly bled at all but this morning there has been a bit more - but its still brown blood so I am holding that thought....

Love to everyone   

Livertypickle x


----------



## JJJMommy

Hi Holly,
Please add me to the 2ww list. I had my 1st IVF and had transfer of blastocyst - day 5 yesterday. My testing day is 9th June eeekkkkk x


----------



## mia83

morning ladies  how  is everyone  doing,
i've read  some  of the ladies  have tested  and  got  bfp,s o  i tested  too  and the thing  is  i saw a  very very  faint  line and  after  3  mins its  just gone  away  hardly  could  see it , now  i regret i tested cos  my  otd  is 02/06 another  4 days  to  go.
till  nw  i was ok, didn't had  much symptoms  no  bleeding,  and i was doing  great, 2day  stupidly  doing that test  i put  stress  on  me.
wish  u  all  the best  and  good  luck  to  everyone  bfp's for  everyone  here  hugs  to u mia


----------



## Princess H

Morning Ladies,

A tentative Congrats to those who have tested early, I am soooo tempted to. It has now turned brown, it's on & off.

TMI ALERT I had a little in my pantyliner when I got up for a wee at 6am but nothing really when I wiped, went back to bed, got up about half an hour & had a bit more when I went to the loo again.

I have planted my bum securely on the sofa with my legs up & I don't plan on moving far at all. DH had better wait on me all day 

This bloody rollercoaster is definitely driving me  

*Livertypickle -* we are in this together by the sounds of it, my AF would be due tomorrow too  xx

Lots of love &  to all.

Helen xxx


----------



## Livertypickle

Welcome angelaz
Mia - keeping everything crossed that its just a few days too early to see a definitive line x
Now - apologies for being graphic but this bleeding is doing my head in - so:
Helen, my bleeding is exactly the same as yours and I am planted on the sofa whilst my husband runs around packing up our house (we move next Friday) - thank goodness its half term next week (he's a teacher) or we'd be in trouble right now.
I seem to have a flurry of blood first thing in the morning and last thing at night.  During the day., the panty liner doesn't seem to collect any. The blood varies in colour from a pinky/orangey brown colour to practically black.  
On a positive note, I woke up feeling sick and I am now burping - an early sign of pregnancy for me (and, from my autograph you will see that I seem to have quite some experience of that this year alone!).  I truly believe that this early bleeding lark is linked to pregnancy - its just whether it can be sustained.  I will be caving in before 3rd June and looking at that test though, I just know it.
Livertypickle x


----------



## Princess H

Livertypickle - how many days past EC & ET are you hun? xx


----------



## dolphin17

Good morning ladies 

*Princess H & Livertypickle* - i'm keeping everything crossed the bleeding eases up and just turns out to be one of your pg symptoms, as so many ladies have spotting/bleeding and go on to get their bfp    

*PixTrix - *oooooh how exciting - congratulations hun - I bet you can't wait for OTD now for absolute confirmation!  
*Ultrafirebug - *I hope the bleeding has eased up and your bfp is a nice sticky one  

*Polly *- how are you feeling hun?

*Mia - *Sorry you're feeling a bit stressed after your test this morning - it is sooooooo hard to resist testing once others start! But as you say, you are 4 days away from otd and everything can change between now and then so try stay positive  

Welcome to the thread *Ann, scenic route, angelz, Betsy, nittiya *and any other newcomers I've accidentally missed - and welcome to the mad house!

afm - my pma has taken a dip today - I don't know why and so I'm still hoping it will come back again very soon!! I was soooooooooooooooooo tempted to test this morning, but managed to resist - just!

Have a lovely day everyone 

love dolphin xxx


----------



## Betsy88

Thanks Holly17 and Julieboo! Can't help but worry though. I kept shaking my (.)(.)   every now and then to check, but still not sore.The twinges are still there so I guess this is better than not feeling anything at all. I'm new to  this site so still trying to decipher most of the abbreviations you ladies have been using!lol! It's good to know I'm not going through this alone.Thank you all so much!

Sending     . Baby dust to us all!


----------



## Livertypickle

Betsy, you'll be an abbreviation pro in no time    
Helen - I didn't have an EC because I had a FET - but if I had, it would have been on 18/5.  My ET was a 2 day transfer on 20/5.  (I have an 11 day luteal phase, hence AF due tomorrow) - so i am 9dp2dt
I've just realised that was practically all abbreviations - so sorry!  Am happy to interpret if it doesn't make sense!
Livertypickle x


----------



## Princess H

Hi Livertypickle, ok so we're 2 days apart then, the only bit I don't know is what the luteal phase is xx


----------



## Livertypickle

heh heh I'm such a fertility geek!  Luteal phase is the usual time for your body between ovulation and menstruation.  Mine is always 11 days.  So i 'ovulated' (with ovitrelle) on 18/5, so my AF is due 30/5 (tomorrow)

Livertypickle x


----------



## Princess H

Oh in that case I don't know what my luteal phase is. I was going by 14 days from ovulation so my EC was 14 days tomorrow, I'm guesing that could be wrong then. How would I work that out then? xx


----------



## Frangipane

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing? Not been on here for a while and am a bit overwhelmed with the number of people to be honest - can't keep up with who's who and who has what! But its great that we are all in this together.

AFM - My OHSS seems to have gone now but I have been having terrible headaches for the last few days and night sweats the last two nights. Mild cramping pains every now and sore boobs but no other symptoms. Really hoping this it this time, I've done 5 fresh cycles now and not sure I could do another one. 

Sending you all lots of

  

and


----------



## Livertypickle

Frangipane - keeping everything crossed that this time is the one for you - 5 fresh cycles must feel exhausting x

Helen - I used to chart (years of TTC have sent me absolutely loopy I think!) - my luteal phase changed after my molar pregnancy, from 13 days to 11.  You would probably only know from a 'normal' cycle, but the norm is 12-16 days I think.  

Livertypickle x


----------



## Nittiya

Hi 

I'm also confused about the luteal phase. I've been told by the clinic to tell my doctor if bfp on otd for a prescription for more Cyclogest pessarys to help with the luteal phase. But if the luteal phase is only 14 days after ovulation why do I need more pessarys after the 2ww?

I've still got sore (.)(.) and now have pains on my back, finding it very hard to sleep as stomach feels so uncomfortable and bloated. Seem to be hungry all the time and eating more then my DH and I'm only little. Wanted him to go down and get me some food at 3am.

Good luck to everyone with otd soon as mine is in 3 days time hope the early bfp I did yesterday wasn't a one off


----------



## Kitty_Kate

I know exactly what you mean, Frangipane!  It took me an hour just to read all these posts...  but it's reassuring.  It's uncannily like I know all you girls out there, it's a bit like watching the omnibus edition of Coronation Street...  Thanks everyone for keeping me down to earth.  It's good to know it's just not me.


I'm feeling a little guilty and lazy - doc told me to stay in bed, and I've pretty much done that.  Does the prog make anyone else feel tired?  When I stick it up there in the afternoon, I lie down and will sleep for three hours... on top of my nine or ten hours at night...


DH even went shopping yesterday (well, he had to, we ran out of EVERYTHING!!


 
Fingers crossed for everyone - good luck ladies... It's getting close now!! (Ans don't I know it, them twinges have started up)


----------



## polly16

I got af 14 days post EC last bfn on fresh cycle and was no spotting beforehand just full on af. So that would be due for me tomorrow as well. Hoping it holds out for us all.

Dolphin and Livertypickle - Think u r doing great being so strong about testing. Stay positive.  

Livertypickle - Think it great sign u r getting same symptoms as when u pregnant before.  

Frangipane - Glad the OHSS subsided for u.

Betsy - My (.)(.) not very sore, think everyone is different and this early if they are it is usually the cyclogest anyway so try not worry about that.

Helen - I am same. Don't want to do anything but think we have good excuse! Glad ur spotting still old blood and only on and off.

Mia -   Try not to worry, it still very early days and it often takes till 14 dpo until u get a +ve at all and can be even later. Some ppl get early +ves but many don't and r still pg, their embryos just took a little longer to implant and release enough hormones to be detected by the test. Some of those pg tests aren't all that sensitive.

PixTrix - Great news! Ur clinic r making u wait forever, so long as u 14 dpo I think u fairly safe in having a true result.

Julieboo - I been going on that level of caffeine being ok too so agree good mood chocolate definitely a good thing.

Nittiya - Sounds similar to me. Make sure u drinking lots of fluids cuz maybe u also have a bit of mild OHSS from pregnancy hormones if u uncomfortable and bloated. Stay positive about OTD - it a great sign u already got a bfp and hoping it stays that way for u.

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - DH wanted to do another test this morning so how could i refuse?!?! Test is still positive however is still such a faint line, wish it had got darker since 2 days ago but is still about the same and still took a good 2-3 mins to appear. Anyway, last couple days been having OHSS symptoms so drank loads of water during day and in night last night so had been up in night to have a wee and was bursting when did test this morning so hoping part of reason faint is cuz I had been drinking so much water and couldn't go all way thru night without going to toilet so hormones not as concentrated. Anyway, still figuring a line is a line and is now 13 dpo. Will test tomorrow and if is still there (fingers crossed) I will start feeling a bit more confident. So much further to go after bfp. Think when other ladies who don't have infertility they just assume they will have a healthy baby once they get bfp and this all makes u so aware it often doesn't work out that way. Anyway I just really want to fast forward to OTD now.


----------



## Frangipane

Hi Saucy,

I wondered where you had got to! I too feel really tired all the time and I think it's the progesterone. I am having progesterone injections every two days and cyclogest twice a day and yes, I feel wiped out. I think it also giving me the headaches.

Don't feel guility about being in bed or DH doing the shopping - I bet it took him twice as long and he came back with all sorts of stuff you don't usually buy! Plus, he will now realise how much food actually costs, my DH seems to be clueless about the cost of food until I send him food shopping! 

Taking it easy is the best way.
xxx


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi All,

Here's to  

Wow I popped on this morning and following a serious wave of nausea went back to bed for 4hrs. Feeling a bit better now, but my you've all been busy on here this morning.

*Livertypickle *- I am so please to hear that the bleeding hasn't got any worse, hang in there. Great that you are feeling sick (well it's not nice, but great news ... if you know what I mean). I think we are all going loopy, some are just further advanced than others  lol.

*Princes H* - Helen, good also to hear you're not bleeding properly. Keep up the PMA and keep your bells handy for when you need DH to fetch you chocolate.

*Saucy Sailoress* - Dare I ask where you got the inspiration for your name from? I feel constantly tired, our bodies are working very hard at the moment and the drugs have so many side effects, it's hardly surprising.

*Nittiya *- I read a couple of studie which said that actually there is no evidence to support the need for extra progesterone after OTD, unless you have a specific problem, I intend to ask my clinic about that if I get a BFP too. I don't want to risk anything, and I'm taking the progesterone orally, so it's not a huge drama to keep on taking it, but I still want the reason why.

*Frangipane *- Great news your OHSS has gone, the rest of the symptoms sound normal for this stage of the proceedings .... my fingers are crossed that this is your time.

*Betsy *- the abbreviations are a nightmare to begin with, if you don't understand something, just ask. Question: why is the word "abbreviation" so long? My Boobies don't hurt that much either, which is unusual for me, they normally hurt a week before my AF, but I'm trying to embrace the freedom of movement and not worry about it too much. Twinges are good!

*Dolphin *- one word, chocolate ... it worked for me yesterday. You'll find your PMA, I think we all go through phases of thinking 'this just hasn't worked' the truth is, we just don't know until OTD. Big hugs  . x

*Mia *- Naughty for testing! It could be a faulty stick, it could be that your HCG levels aren't strong enough yet, it could mean anything or nothing. You have no bleeding, so that is the best news you need right now. Don't be stressed honey. x

*Pix *- sounds like your result is a good one  , bet weds can't come quick enough for you.

*Polly *- Great news on your stick antics, I think you're right about it being feint due to you drinking and peeing so much in the night. I know what you mean about still a long way to go after you get a BFP, I certainly won't be celebrating so much this time if I get one. We think it's bad now, the wait for the first scan is actually far worse in my opinion.

Welcome to all the newbies.

Phew, think I have covered everyone and everything. xx


----------



## NSA76

*pixtrix* I am glad your mouth is better and a cautious congratulations for now on your BFP. 

*Frangipane* I am glad to hear the OHSS symptoms have eased off. My sister got it really bad and it was a bit scary for a while. I hope you are enjoying your weekend.

*Princess H* Sending you big hugs. I am so sorry to hear you had a bad day yesterday but glad you managed to get hold of your DH. As you may have seen from my previous post that my sister bled for 3 weeks with her first IVF and her son is now 2 and a half. I hope things are ok today. Just take it easy and put your feet up and hope it doesn't drive you too nuts. 

*Carrie D* I hope you are feeling ok today. Hang in there, not long to go until OTD. My sister is currently pregnant with 2nd IVF and she didn't haven't any symptoms until she was 6 weeks. 

*Mrs Rock* Enjoy your lunch today. We are off to my in laws for a roast, yum! 

*Sarah21* I hope your weekend is going well and you are not too exhausted trying to ensure no one suspects a thing. Its quite hard keeping up the pretence. We haven't told any of our friends yet and I am sure they must think we are two boring farts!

*Livertypickle* Sending you big hugs and hoping you are feeling ok. I know how stressed out you must feel. I am liking the sickness feeling. Not long to go until OTD! 

*Saucy Sailoress* The progesterone is making me feel tired too. I had a very lazy day yesterday. I couldn't shake off the tired feeling despite having a shower and getting dressed. But seeing as we are supposed to be taking it easy its probably a good thing. I would find it difficult to take it easy if I wasn't feeling so tired! My DH does our food shopping every Saturday morning but now he is also doing the housework! He is moaning about it but doesn't want me to lift a finger!

*Mia83* I hope you are doing ok today. Sometimes the HCG levels are not high enough for the pee sticks. Sending you big hugs for your OTD. Not long now 

*Hasina* I hope you are feeling ok today. Try not to worry too much about the pee stick. I was told that if my result is negative on the OTD I will need to retest a week later. 

*Totoro* I hope you are feeling better today. The medication definitely plays having with our hormones. Since starting my treatment I have felt really loopy and have had days when I want to cry all day. Just keep your goal in sight. All of the emotional rollercoaster will be worth it when you are holding your baby in your arms.   

Ultrafirebug Cautious congratulations! 

Welcome *Nittiya* (and cautious congratulations!), *Betsy88, Angelz, The Scenic Route, Annie dollymix, Jo1980, Jesusloveme, AnnBangor, Catt* (my OTD is 3 June too!) and *Skyline33gtst*.

I hope everyone else is ok too.

AFM I am feeling a little less tired this morning. I had some cramping yesterday but it seems ok today. Going to my inlaws for a roast lunch. I just wish the weather would perk up a little. Sunshine always makes me feel better. Hope you are all enjoying your weekends. Not long now before we start getting those results in. Im so excited!


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Frangipane said:


> Hi Saucy,
> 
> Don't feel guility about being in bed or DH doing the shopping - I bet it took him twice as long and he came back with all sorts of stuff you don't usually buy! Plus, he will now realise how much food actually costs, my DH seems to be clueless about the cost of food until I send him food shopping!
> 
> Taking it easy is the best way.
> xxx


Amazingly, he did a really good job... this time. He went last week, and tried to make it a speed record, so came home with milk and not much else. This time, when the fridge was totally bare except for some natural yoghurt and honey (!!), I made a list for him. He stuck to it faithfully, and I couldn't have been prouder. he even went as far as substituting courgettes for the broccolli which wasn't in stock... how cute is that.


----------



## Kitty_Kate

JulieBoo said:


> *Saucy Sailoress* - Dare I ask where you got the inspiration for your name from? I feel constantly tired, our bodies are working very hard at the moment and the drugs have so many side effects, it's hardly surprising.


Easy... Saucy simply means "impertinent in an entertaining way". And I sail a lot!! I tried a few usernames, but when I came up with that one, it brought a wave of positive response from my friends!


----------



## Carrie D

lol Saucy Sailoress - shame we were not all friends in the real world.  I reckon we would have a really fun night out!!!

Welcome to all the new testers & congrats to all those naughty, naughty ones that have tested early and got a BFP. I think they all sound very hopeful!

Julie-boo - thanks for the advice on chocolate.  It justified a nice little choccie attack last night watching some telly.  Shame noone can find the research that shows drinking wine is good for you on the 2ww - would have been so nice   

Princess & Livertypickle - have a nice, relaxing day and enjoy some DH pampering time.  

NSA76 - Thanks for telling me that about your sister.  Enjoy your Sunday roast - yum, yum (maybe that will be today's indulgence...well before the chocolate anyway  )

Frangipane - glad to see you back on and that the OHSS symptoms have got better.  Your symptoms are sounding promising      that number 5 is the one for you!

AFM - Another "down" day.  Last night I woke up with painful AF cramps and at one point there was a really sharp pain on my right side that made me gasp.  It disappeared as quickly as it came, but was still quite scary.  I've got mild and constant cramps now which unfortunately are exactly like my regular cycles.  Expecting AF today or tomorrow    The other thing which is depressing me is that my boobs are not as sore and also I don't have that specific feeling that I've had in all other pregnancies.  Still trying to get some hope up, but I don't have a lot of it left    On a positive, going to head off to the supermarket to buy lots of lovely indulgent food while I still have an excuse to eat it!  

Enjoy your weekend girls.  Carrie D x


----------



## dolphin17

*Frangipane - *hi hun - good to see you back on the thread and good to hear your ohss has calmed down  - although sorry you're still not feeling on top form - hopefully it's all pg related  

*Julie - *I've sent DH out for chocolate- good thinking! Your sickness and tiredness sound good!

*NSA76 - *Enjoy your roastie dinner - DH is also making us one, it's my fave dinner yum yum. Did you have your tx abroad? (i noticed on your sig you had 3 embies put back?)

*Carrie - *Sorry you're having a down day  - I hope your luxury food stuffs will cheer you up  

hello to everyone else 

Love dolphin xxx


----------



## NSA76

Hi *Dolphin* yes I had treatment at UR Vistahermosa in Spain. They normally only put two back but we ended up with 3 blasts and they advised transferring all three. Two if them were very good blasts and one was only good. They were not sure how well the good one would have frozen. It would be amazing if they all grow! I think my DH's grey hairs will rapidly increase though!


----------



## dolphin17

*NSA76 - *have you had tx there before - I've seen some v positive posts about the vistahermosa here on FF. LOL to your DH grey hairs if it's triplets - it reminds me of another FFer who got a bfp and showed her DH the digital peestick saying pregnant 2-3 - he visibly paled thinking it meant 2 or 3 babies  . But you really could have triplets how exciting!! I imagine it would be very challenging but also very rewarding  - hoping you have a lovely sticky bfp


----------



## NSA76

*Dolphin* this is our first tx so I am trying to keep my feet firmly on the ground! I have a healthy uterus (had a 3d aquascan) so there is no reason why it shouldn't work but mother nature has a funny way of working sometimes.

That is so funny about your friend's DH! if only those pee sticks could be that specific, I could save myself a few pounds on the ultrasound!

xx


----------



## Betsy88

Ok now ladies, I think it's time for me to officially panic! As I was getting ready for church this morning, noticed dark brownish spots on my pantyliner & pinkish tinge on the tissue.I've got 3 more days to go before the test but it's like dejavu to me! I'm still hoping for a big miracle!  So tempted to test now but I'll try to wait til Wednesday if I could. I'm so scared now, can't help crying.    I was so heartbroken last time and was depressed for a week.I really am praying I don't have to go through the same  horrible period again!.Sorry ladies for the rant, can't tell my friends at the moment as don't want any sympathetic hugs and calls..will make my day worse! Hubby is at work and don't want him to worry. You're all I've got at the moment and I'm so thankful you're all there. I look stupid crying while typing this but it does help ease the load a bit.

The "spots" are getting bigger now,I'm bracing myself for the worse!  

Hope you all have a great day.Still, baby dust to us all!


----------



## JulieBoo

Betsy - Hiya honey.  Deep breaths, don't panic.  Lots of people are having the same problems on this board right now, a little bit of blood doesn't mean anything.  What will be will be and everything is out of your control right now, so all you can do is stay positive and calm.  You just need to join the feet up and eat chocolate gang.  Big hugs xx


----------



## Betsy88

Thanks Julieboo! Yeah I'll join the chocolate gang,why not? I'll actually go for a choc magnum now and put my feet up and watch a good dvd! 

Have a lovely afternoon, wonderful ladies!


----------



## NSA76

Big hugs *Betsy88* Take it easy and try to put your feet up this afternoon. I think chocolate is the perfect choice!


----------



## clairec1154

Julie and anyone else  on an FET cycle, how many days will you be on OTD and are you doing HPT or HCG levels?  I am getting worried that I have lost all my PMA


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Claire,

I'm not on FET, but my clinic has a 16 day post ET for OTD.  I'd love to know what everyone else has as their timeframe for OTD.  Seriously considering testing tomorrow when I'll be 14days past collection (14dpo).  I think some clinics have that as their official test date?


----------



## Livertypickle

Claire - I'm a FET girl - and I have just lost my PMA and my willpower.

9dp2dt and I have just lost a lot of dark blood in one big gush.  Decided to take a test to see what had happened and it is positive.  Opened my envelope from yesterday with the test I didn't look at and that is positive too, todays is a teeny bit darker. I've lost more blood today.  I just got to the point today where I have had so much bleeding that I needed to know whether it had been caused by pregnancy.

I'm pretty sure the trigger must now be out of my system (13 and a half days since trigger), but I seriously doubt this is an ongoing pregnancy, given the blood loss I have just had.

For me though, it is better to know than to never know.

Love to everyone this afternoon - I think Sunday is prooving a difficult day all round on the PMA stakes.

Livertypickle x


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi Liverty - Such a worrying time for you.  Fingers crossed one of the little blighters is still hanging in there for you. xxx  Are you in much pain?  I hope not. xxx

Claire - I was trying to work it out too.  My OTD is 14DPT on the 6th, but my AF is due on the 4th and as my embies were 6 & 8 cell I figure they were 3 - 4 days old at transfer, which would make my OTD 18DPO .... and that's for a blood hcg test.  But I'm not going to my clinic for that, I'm going to my med centre (I'm in the Army and the clinic is 90miles away), which means I won't get my results until, oh about August, which is why I'll be doing a Clear Blue Digital test on my AF Due date.  Truth be told I will probably do a cheapo pee stick test on Tues, which is the same time after transfer that I got my positive result last time.


----------



## Princess H

I've just started full bleed so I too lost all my willpower & did a test & it's negative. I can't believe that not even 1 of them survived the 2ww, absolutely distraught. I've got to go through it all over again & I'm not sure if I can take it right now


----------



## JulieBoo

Oh Helen - I am so sorry.      


Of course you can do this again, it's the last thing you want to even think about now I am sure, but you will feel better eventually I promise, then you'll realise that you've been through too much to give up now.


You must still test on OTD though remember, just to be sure.  I'm praying       for little miracles for both you and livertypickle. xxx


----------



## Frangipane

Hi Ladies,

Been out for a pedicure and head massage and come back and there are 3 more pages to read!!! I really recommend the head massage, it feels so good and relaxing.

So sorry to hear that some of you are not feeling good, special   to Liverty and Betsy. Try not to worry so much, (it's hard I know) but our bodies can do funny things and try to trick us and you don't really know for sure until your OTD.

Julie - I read your post about the post OTD wait. Like you, I had an ectopic on round 3 which totally devastated me so if I get a BFP I will be happy but also terrified for the next three weeks and going for the first scan. I still have my tubes as I was treated with methotrexate so it could easily happen again. I wish they had removed them now. BUT, PMA I know.....been reading it a lot from all of you and it's slowly sinking in.

Hope you are all at least enjoying some of the bank holiday weekend though the weather looks rubbish for you, it was 40 deg today here in Jeddah and very humid and believe me, having a sweaty betty is not nice!  

xxxx


----------



## Livertypickle

Helen, my heart absolutely goes out to you, I am so sorry.  Do you think it is AF?  Nature is such a b*******d giving us this horrible journey.  
Sending all my love x x x


----------



## Princess H

Hi Livertypickle, & I'm thinking of you hun. I think it is full AF now TBH. No pain but a lot of blood. xx


----------



## Livertypickle

That sucks Helen, I'm so sorry.  I'm thinking of you too x


----------



## Frangipane

Hi Princess,

So sorry to hear you are bleeding hun but you really must still test on OTD, I don't want to give you false hope but stranger things have happened.

You know, if it is really hard right now and it hurts really badly but you will get through it and you will feel better and you will do it again. After each time I felt the same and thought I could never do it again but as time goes on your dream for a baby is so strong and drives you on to do it again. You don't realise just how strong you are, you just need lots of TLC right now.

xxxx


----------



## Carrie D

to Princess.  Take things easy and we'll all be here to support you xx

  to livertypickle.  Hope you are one of the ladies that bleed and go on to have a healthy baby xx


----------



## Livertypickle

Thanks Carrie  
....and well said Frangipane on the trying again...

Helen, you are stronger than you ever imagined - I think anybody who embarks upon IVF has a certain unrivalled strength to get through this process.  I remember sitting in A and E on New Years Eve with my husband when I micarried saying to my husband 'never again, I can't do this again' - then saying the same thing after my ectopic. But somehow you find the strength.
I have found this site so immensly helpful for the between treatment support,  to travel through this journey with ladies who went through the same thing, at the same time - and met the same fate, be it good or bad.
Sending you so much love

Livertypickle x


----------



## Princess H

Thanks for all your support ladies, I don't know what I'd do without you all. I just hope that they can fit us in for another NHS go before I turn 40 otherwise we'll have to start private. We have spoken over the last few weeks that we'll give it 1 more go NHS plus 1 go private & if it hasn't workrd then or we get to a year from now then we go for donor egg. It's just so much pain & heartache for nothing at the end of it. I feel like such a failure x


----------



## Betsy88

Princess H and Livertypickle, I don't know what to say ,except "just hang in there". You ladies maybe don't realise how strong you are.Whatever the result, we can all get through this. One of my colleagues asked me before right after I lost my 2  embabies from my 2nd cycle,if I was willing  again to go through the hellhole I've been( I was off work for a total of 4 weeks, from EC,ET to rest period because I was so distraught my GP signed me off til I was ready to come back to work). I said I don't think I can survive the next one, but still willing to give it another shot.Because I'm not giving up hope yet that one day I will get to hold my babies in my arms. HOPE is what keeps us going. I think we all know that already. 

I've been off work again since my EC 2 weeks ago (sick leave and annual leave combined), and luckily my manager and colleagues( well most of them) are very supportive and understanding. I work in a paediatric unit and being surrounded by babies and children every working day takes a lot of strength & determination to get to the end of shifts. Some of my friends asked me before, how on earth do I survive working in my area,faced with chunky, toothless and dribbling little cuties. Well, they remind me what I couldn't have at the moment, but they also give me HOPE (again), that someday,soon,I'll have my own chunky babies too. I'm going back to work on the 5th June,and I'll try to put on a brave face.If I see a pair of sorry eyes from one of my colleagues I melt straight away.It's hard, but we'll get through this ladies.

    and     and      and baby dust to us all!


----------



## dolphin17

*Princess H - *I've also posted on our cycle thread but sending you a huge hug, I'm so sorry


----------



## Betsy88

BIG HUGS  your way, Princess H!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, been out most of the day so just caught up on posts.

Hi to everyone who has joined recently.  Hope you all get BFP's  

Livertypickle - bleeding can mean a whole variety of things so please try and remain positive.  

Princess - you still have a few days till OTD.  Hang in there, the result can change.

AFM - Im still bleeding but tested again this morning on a cheapy test (naughty I know) and its still positive.  It could be a number of things so im trying not to let it get the better of me. I've got no cramping but have pregnancy symptoms so im   all will be ok.

x


----------



## Livertypickle

Betsy, I can really relate to what you are saying and it is in a way a relief to hear that you melt and cry when your colleagues give you 'sorry eyes' - as I do!
I am the manager of an NHS service for children aged 0-5 who are born with severe and lifelong disabilities.  2 of the team of 15 are currently pregnant, one has just miscarried, one is on maternity leave and one is about to go through IVF.  It feels pretty stifling some days - and that's just the staff, nevermind the babies and children!  I struggle when I have to sort out someones maternity leave when I feel like it was 'my turn' so long ago.  My NHS Trust does not give time off for IVF; they regard it 'a life choice;' - like a boob job!!  I have contested it but to no avail.  So I tend to take annual leave for these things, which I feel is unfair.  
Hope does keep me going through these cycles and my husband and I know that we will complete our family, whether it be through IVF or adoption - and that's a really lovely finishing thought   
Love to everyone
Livertypickle x


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi Ultrafirebug!  Glad your BFP is still big and strong, sending you lots of positive vibes x


----------



## clairec1154

Helen - so sorry to hear that you are bleeding more. I just hate what this game does to us emotionally it is so unfair, especially when you see people on TV abusing unborn babies, with drink, drugs and smoking. 

Livertypickle - tigger shot? I have been on buserelin and then HRT tablets.

Julie - my otd is only 9 days past transfer or is it 10  I had the transfer on Monday 23rd and they were 5 day blasts that were unfrozen on that day. Does that mean I have 6 or 7 days past transfer? God I am so confused today  I am worried that this OTD is so early and that if I do HPT I will get a -ve but I know they said they are doing HCG first thing wednesday and I will get the results in the afternoon.

How do you all know when your AF is due? I have been on drugs since April 19th. TMI but I am having the opposite affect from the ladies that are constipated, sometimes get this the day before af is due and the  is bad today to add to my joys. I hate this game


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi Claire,  So you're 6dp5dt, which would be 11dpo, so if your OTD is 9dpt, that's 14dpo, which is fine.  Plus with it being a blood hcg, they can detect a pg at about 8-11dpo anyway, it's all about when you implant.  That all looks complicated written out, but in summary, you're OTD is fine.   I know my AF is due, because my day 1 of last period was 6 May, I know the oestrogen should have prevented ovulation, which may mess things up a touch, but other than that I've been un-medicated.

Ultrafirebug - good news ... we needed some of that 

Betsy - tough job ... I couldn't do that.  But then I work with soldiers, which in many ways is hard, you get so maternal and they keep putting themselves in harms way, and that's just on a night out in town.

xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Helen - well done for keeping your chin up and focused on the future.  I think it's important that we all have a back up plan just in case.  My DH and I will have one more cycle and then go for adoption.


----------



## Betsy88

Livertypickle: my manager told me late last year that our NHS Trust was on the process of making a separate "sickness policy" for staff undergoing IVf treaments. I don't know what happened after but my sick leave last time was mainly due to my fluctuating BP while on IVF treatment;maybe the stress of it all took its toll on me. When I saw my GP last week she said she had to "add" something to IVF treatment to make it justifiable to give me 5 days off work,or else the Trust will refuse to accept "IVF treatment" as a reason for sickness! Of course they don't understand the emotional rollercoaster we've been going through,because we still come to work smiling and helping others,while deep inside we are crumbling!But hey, that's reality,isn't it?So not fair! Then at work I come across children being neglected or hurt by the very people that are supposed to love and protect them. I try not to be judgemental so as not to compromise the care I deliver to my patients and their families,but there were times that I had to subtly "delegate" child protection cases to other colleagues as I felt my feelings might interfere with my duties. For this reason I have declined chances for promotion; if you are in -charge you get all the rubbish anyway! 

Hope we get our little miracles soon ladies. You all take care.


----------



## clairec1154

Thanks Julie!!    is 11 days far to early for HPT??


----------



## JulieBoo

Claire - Not if you're prepared for the answer, which won't be 100% accurate either way.  BFN and you may have implanted late, BFP and you'll have that added worry of a knowing how early it is and that anything could go wrong in the next few days.  (most chemical pg terminate when your AF would normally come, hence a normal person wouldn't know anything about it .... no none of us on IVF are classed as 'normal')  If you're grounded enough to accept the answer the stick gives you, go for it.  Otherwise I'd wait .... or have you tested already?


----------



## The_Scenic_Route

Princess H - My boss recently turned 40 without even making it to the top of the list, 2 months later they phoned her and said she had reached the top of the list and as she was on the list before her birthday they still honoured it and even said she could have two goes. I hope your trust is as generous (no reason why they shouldnt be)

Ultrafirebug - I hope you are strength to all those ladies who bleed before their test date. I wish it wasnt happening for you, it must be such a worry. XX

AFM - Im feeling really positive today (Finally!), Ive been looking back at my diary during my first IVF, I started with period pains on day 11 (after EC) and then AF came 4 days later. This time I started with period type pains on day 7 (technically the day implantation should have occurred) and its not left. As this is something different from last time I am taking it as a positive. Red herring or not, its enabled me to find my PMA and Im not intending to let it out of my sight again, at least for a little while.


----------



## clairec1154

Julie - yeah I did as I want to prepare myself for next week as I am not sure my head can cope with what would have been my due date and waiting for pregnancy bloods all on wednesday.  It was -ve but I know it is still early days.


----------



## JulieBoo

Claire - yeah it is a bit early.  They say you should wait until at least 8dpt, that gives it a day to settle in a day to divide and choose a place to settle, then 3 days to implant before HCG is secreted and a couple of days for HCG to get over 10 for a HPT test to pick up.  Most tests don't pick up until 20, so that would be 9dpt.  If I were you I'd test again on Tues, I understand you reasons, it must be so tough, I can't even imagine.  Can't you ring your clinic and explain and ask if they'll do it on Tues instead for you?


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi Scenic - Excellent PMA!  keep it up.   I've been reading my posts and diaries from last time to compare symptoms and feelings too.  To be honest, minus the extreme cramps and bloating a fresh cycle gives you, I feel exactly the same, which for me is good, cos I got a BFP and I know it's impossible to be ectopic again, so that's keeping me going.


----------



## Emily79

Hi ladies..can i join you please  

We had et on saturday 28th 1 hatching blast..top grade..given otd of 8th June. 

Does anyone know when a 5 day blast is likely to implant? i know its a bit of a vague question!!

I hope everyone is doing ok on their 2ww.

love &   to all x x


----------



## clairec1154

Julie - I am just being silly about 1st June after all it is only a date and my girls were born on the 28th January they did say I could wait and have it done later but I want to get the waiting over and done with. Plus my DH doesn't work on Wednesdays so he came be with me and answer the phone in the afternoon. It is so hard to know what is the drugs and what is actually us 

Kick me up the  so that I get back my PMA


----------



## JulieBoo

Emily, anywhere from 3 to 10 days from now, sorry it's a vague answer, we're all so different, but that's about what Dr Google will tell you.  Welcome and well done on being PUPO.  xx


Claire - I think the truth is, it's mostly the drugs.  Well I'm home all day Weds too and will be watching this board like a hawk for your results.  If you need to vent while you're waiting, just give me a shout.


----------



## JulieBoo

Claire - sorry only just read the end of your message, ok:

...... come on woman get a grip of yourself!  you're nearly there now, just over that hill, that's all.  What's wrong with you?  ran out of chocolate or something?  ...... 

knew the Military training would come in handy at some point during this blooming IVF


----------



## Betsy88

You know what ladies? This may sound insane, but the brownish spots on my pantyliner (sorry, gross!) looked like a shape of a  baby! You know, head, arms wide open,trunk and legs! Really freaky! I don't know whether this is a good sign or not,but I'm insanely quite reluctant to throw it away! I'm saving it so I can show it to DH when he gets home later. 

The things that the 2ww makes you do!!!!


----------



## clairec1154

yes Julie eaten 6 tea cakes and no more choc left in the house and thank you for the distraction!!







oooo like this one as well


----------



## JulieBoo

Claire -   


Betsy - ewwwww, are you sure DH will want to see that?  You know it's not real right?  At this stage a beanie would resemble a .... bean with a tail, not a baby.  You have finally gone a little cuckoo    want me to call someone for you?


----------



## Livertypickle

can you post it on here Betsy?!  I'd love to compare shades of blood, its all so subjective!!!!

My bleeding has slowed down (again - I'm fed up of saying that and then it starts up again!) - but I haven't noticed any hidden message in it - but maybe I haven't scrutinised it quite as much as I should have done!


----------



## The_Scenic_Route

Betsy - that is hilarious


----------



## Betsy88

Julieboo: of course a real 13day old embryo wouldn't look exactly like a baby yet .What amazed me is the way the spots are shaped.Kinda freaky! DH saw it already,encouraged me to "think positive".I am trying.Don't worry, I don't need a shrink yet!  It's just my "artistic" side being heightened at the moment ! 

Livertypickle: I'm not sure if everyone will be happy to have it posted here ,but I'm more than happy to share it with you.Can I send it to you privately? Let me know how.And hope you feel better.

The _Scenic_Route: I know it sounds loopy. 

xxx


----------



## Princess H

Livertypickle - this is getting a bit ridiculous now cos mine has slowed right down again, TMI ALERT, earlier I had to change my trousers cos it had gone through my pantyliner, knicker & trousers, now nothing again. I can't quite believe this is happening. I'm up & down like a bloody yoyo xx


----------



## Princess H

Betsy -   your posts made me laugh, just when I needed it most, thank you xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Betsy - well sometimes you just don't know how far 'gone' people can go during this IVF lark do you.  Your DH is probably on his phone to the men in white coats as we type lol .... seriously though, if I saw a picture of a baby at the bottom of a tea cup I would probably think that is a sign, so I get where you're coming from.


Helen - your poor thing, bet you don't know if you're coming or going. xx


----------



## Carley

Hello ladies   

May i join u pls im needing some cyber hugs and some   

Ive just had IVF egg share (as donor) and ive really been thru it and im still in so much pain it's getting unbearable to a point where i feel like ive not even done ivf as im so focused on the pain i really want to enjoy being PUPO but i just can't HELP   

I had a 3 day transfer yesterday and have been told i can go back on 9th june for blood test or wait until 11th june to do a hpt!!

Thanx for listening

Carley xXx


----------



## JulieBoo

Welcome Carley - here's some cyber       's and some        .  Fresh cycles do have a habit of making you feel like someone has pumped you up so hard, you might float if you didn't have boulders in your tummy where your ovaries should be.  The really painful stuff will start to settle now this week and by your 2nd week of the 2ww, all you'll be focused on are the little niggles and aches that might be associated with a BFP.  Peppermint tea for the windy pains, lots of rest and plenty of water to keep the ohss away and you'll be right as rain in no time.


----------



## Princess H

Julie, I seriously haven't got a clue. I know I've had a lot of drug pumped into me in the last few weeks but how can a body get so screwed up by it all. I just don't know what to think at the moment. Part of me wants to go & have a nice hot bath, a large tia maria & coke & lots of sex with my DH, (guess which I've missed the most   ) & the other part of me thinks miracles really can happen so hold off for a few days xx


----------



## clairec1154

hmm I am guessing the  as it is the odd one out


----------



## JulieBoo

Helen - oooooo Tia Maria n Coke definitely!!! mmmm I miss that drink, it tastes so goooood.  Well, you know the answer, you have to wait to OTD just in case.  But Dr Google does state that 1 or 2 units of alcohol once or twice a week doesn't hurt, so it's your call if it makes you feel better.  I wouldn't have a bath right now, cos your cervix is probably open and you don't want to risk infection if there is still someone hiding in there.  How about picking a really funny DVD or asking DH to give you a rub down after a hot shower?  Light some candles, whatever makes you go 'arrhhhh' .... for me that would be 'The Hangover', a bar of Galaxy and a white wine spritzer.


----------



## Carley

Julieboo thanx for the welcome it made me smile and actually gave me some hope that im not alone in all of this which is how i have felt for quite a while which is strange cos i have some wonderful friends and family around me   

I had 1 9 cell and 1 4 cell (i think) transfered yest at day 3 so i am praying but as i sed it all just feels a lil surreal so far i suppose cos im in so much pain i think y would anything wanna snuggle down inside me atm   

Hello to everyone else   

Carley xXx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Once, on a plane from Kuwait to Bahrain (you need to understand, Kuwait is a dry country), I couldn't make up my mind whether I wanted a Tia Maria and Coke or a Baileys, so I asked if I could have a Tia Maria and Diet Coke AND a Baileys?  The air hostess said of course - and brought me both...  in one glass.  Looked like diarrhea, but tasted goooood.....


----------



## JulieBoo

well the Tia Maria and Baileys is a baby guiness, which is lush, never tried it with coke as well.  I understand about Kuwait, I needed several drinks when I was there waiting to cross into Iraq in 2003, then I found some nice American Marines (don't tell DH) who had beer and were kind enough to share 


Carley - you're very welcome, that's what we're all here for.  Don't worry about how you're feeling right now, your embies don't know you feel like an elephant.    It works, honest ... sometimes.


----------



## PixTrix

Hello you chatty bunch of lovely ladies, I must admit a few of your posts tonight have made me giggle!

Princess, sending you a big huge hug, your head must be all over the place at the moment.

Liverty I hope things improve for you, also sending you a big hug

Sorry for the lack of personals, its easy to get lost on here at the mo, well for me anyway! Double vision and generally rubbish eyes get a bit tired so have a rest from reading, then there's lots more lol on a the plus side, can you imagine the fun I have reading hpt's with double vision lol great to see the thread so busy

Hope everyone has got better weather than where I am and able to enjoy the bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Princess H

Oh the Hangover is the best film ever. My DH is going to take me to see The Hangover 2 tomorrow night & I can't wait xx


----------



## PixTrix

oo you've given me inspiration for what to do tomorrow princess. I only watched the first one last week!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

you chatty bunch of ladies

Welcome to our new ladies The_Scenic_Route, Angelz, Carley and Emily79 sending lots of 

your posts tonight have made me chuckle too

extra        to the ladies who are experiencing the bleeding

 and  all around

Em


----------



## Worry All The Time

Hello Everyone,

I hope everyone is surviving OK ...  

Hope you don't mind me joining in but I could do with some contact with people in the same boat as myself if possible   

I have just started the  after having 2 Embies transfered yesterday.  Its been a pretty traumatic cycle this time (but I guess when aren't they?   ) and would really appreciate your support.

Best of luck and best wishes to everyone..   

PS DH and I are going to see 'The Hangover II' tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix

Hi and welcome worryallthetime, you have come to the right place for support, the ladies her are fab.  When is your test day? Wishing you lots of luck. Enjoy tomorrow nothing like a bit of laughter therapy to keep us sane in the 2ww!


----------



## Totoro

*NSA76* Thank you 

*Betsy88* Good luck 

*clairec1154*  

*Livertypickle* thinking of you  and  everything's ok

*Princess H* biggest  I'm so sorry. Let yourself grieve before you start thinking about more tx, you need to heal xxx

*Carley & worryallthetime* Hello!      

      &    to everyone

AFM I feel a bit better today, no tears! Woo hoo! 2 days til OTD!  I don't feel pregnant but then I don't feel AF coming either, I have had a few twinges but nothing major (.)(.) are not as sore as they have been either


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Morning Girls, Happy Vibes for today!!!     

Woah, Julie.  We all know what goes on in the marine house...  I won't tell tho...

Helen - that's a fab idea.  I'm taking him to see Water for Elephants.  Read the book, hope the film doesn't disappoint!

      
Now then...

Yesterday am I took a HPT.  Threw it away, cos there was nothing there, and it was early - 7dp3dt.    Bad Girl.
But, took it out of bin later, and faint stripe.  SO did another test last night.  Another faint stripe.
This morning's test showed a slightly darker faint stripe.

But I can't get excited, cos twinges have started in belly.  Not as strong as AF pains, but it's the right time to get them.  SO I'm all up in the air... filled with hope and dread at same time...

And who was talking about dreams?  I just know I'm having such cool dreams at the moment - just wish I could remember what they are!


Anyway..... here's hoping!


----------



## Frangipane

Good morning ladies and welcome to the new ladies,

Well, I had another night of sweats (awful) and a few twinges but nothing else. Off out shopping this morning as its my DH birthday on Thursday - he said all he wants for his birthday is a BFP! If only I could buy one somewhere...

Hope you all have a lovely day today at the movies - I am so jealous of you guys going ot the The Hangover 2! Loved the first one and we won't get it here. So enjoy!

xxxx


----------



## Livertypickle

Good morning everyone

Betsy - tried to search for a dulux colour chart this morning to compare, but to no avail!  Hope you're doing ok this morning
Saucy sailoress - I was a bad girl too and did an early test, which was positive.  I think there are 2 schools of thought here.  If you are ready to accept the result (when are we ever, but if you are mentally prepared I mean) then an early test can be good diagnostically.  If I have another chemical pregnancy I will be querying progesterone levels, which, in turn, might give me a better chance next time.  Like JulieBoo says, there is an acceptance that it might not be accurate or long staying, as OTD is the only real test.  I love your plane story, by the way!
Carley and Worryallthetime - cyber    x

Princess H - what's the latest with you?  thinking of you   

Pixtrix, JulieBoo, Claire  - how are you doing this morning?

AFM, did another test (I know, I know, I scratched the itch and now its a rash!) and it was  still positive, darker still than yesterday.  Losing small amounts of blood but since that gush yeasterday it has just been spotting I think, who knows what today will bring but I am hoping that AF doesn't arrive.  

Livertypickle x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Livertypickle - I'm excited for you, and keeping my fingers crossed 

Frangipane - I have never even heard of Hangover.  Is it a comedy or something?  Either way, we'll be able to get it on DVD...  don't you guys have great DVD guys there too?

As for the HPTs - I did of cpurse then realise that I'm on HCG5000 injections every three days.  Don't know if that would explain why the line's getting darker, tho!  At least I have hope, before I've only ever had negative tests!!


----------



## Carrie D

Ladies, I've been very bad   .  I woke up with AF pains in the middle of the night and thought "right, that's it, I'm taking a test, then when it's negative I'll take some painkillers and get some sleep".  Well, it was only a very strong   !!!!  Although I'm early for my OTD (the 4th), I am 11dp3dt, so day 14 after ovulation and 16 days after my HCG trigger shot.  Given that it was such a strong positive, I'm taking it!!!  Will test again later in the week, but I think I am pregnant!!!!!


----------



## Princess H

Morning Ladies,

Saucy Sailoress - The Hangover is the funniet film ever, if you like a good comedy you must watch it xx

Thank you everyone for the lovely thoughts & messages. I woke up a couple of times with hot sweats again & the bleed has turned almost black. DH saw it & said it's definitely not like normal AF colour. Will take another test on OTD as planned cos like Julie said there could still be one hiding in there somewhere.

Helen xxx


----------



## Livertypickle

Carrie, that's great news - and 14dpo is pretty good.  Keeping everything crossed for you x

Princess H - That doesn't sound like AF, I really hope its a late implanter and your BFP will show up in a couple of days x

Saucy Sailoress - when was the last time you took an HCG injection?  As I've read it, it dissapears out of your system at a rate of 50% every 30 hours (that's for ovitrelle, is that what you've been taking?)

Livertypickle x


----------



## Princess H

Livertypickle - I really hope you're right hun. what a rollercoaster we are riding on here. How is your bleeding now hun? xx


----------



## catt

Hello again,

I've just been reading this thread mostly. I'm finding it just as hard as ever, even though I though I'd be used to this wait by now as it's my 6th one! And it's only really a 9 day wait for me as I had a day 5 blast back. I do know that if you've had two embies back and it's twins then you are likely to bleed from the start.

Cat x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Livertypickle said:


> Saucy Sailoress - when was the last time you took an HCG injection? As I've read it, it dissapears out of your system at a rate of 50% every 30 hours (that's for ovitrelle, is that what you've been taking?)


It's LG IVF-C, which is hCG5000. Once every three days. This one: http://www.lglsi.com/india/products/products_04_02.html

The last injection I took was yesterday morning. I woke up to see DH hovering above me pointing the needle at my  . I bit my tongue, and simply said "Ah, Honey, you remembered". And then he 'fessed up that he was about to give it to me without waking me. Hmm. But I stayed calm, and simply responded "Lucky you didn't, it's not quite like a shag".

ANyway, an hour afterwards, very faint line. Later that night, faint line, but less faint. And this morning, I'd say it's a half faint line. Now, I KNOW it's most likely only the hCG reacting, but I keep wondering why it's getting darker. I really can't wait to take tonight's test... and then the morning one tomo morning and so on, till BEFORE and AFTER next injection tomorrow night!

/links


----------



## Livertypickle

Thanks Catt, I did have 2 put back so fingers crossed that's what it might be.

Hi Princess H - I woke up with an empty pad (woo hoo!) then had a bit on my first loo trip of the morning (I'd say a few drips of browny maroon coloured blood) - none since then.  Just hoping and praying that it stops - I'm pretty sure the BFP is genuine, but just not sure whether its progressing or sticking.

Saucy Sailoress - I love the bum, where do you get these fantastic little icons from?  I've read the link but its still a bit of a mystery to me, I've read on a nother site that you process about 1000 units per day.  When is the last time you have to take the injection?  Can't believe your husband was going to spike you in your sleep!! - it's nice that he does the injections for you, as my husband finds that really hard.

Livertypickle x


----------



## JulieBoo

Morning everyone


Worryallthetime - welcome, like your tag name, it sums this up perfectly.


Totoro - no symptoms at all, is as far as I am concerned, no news is good news, keep up the PMA.


Saucy - yes, we'll keep the Marine knowledge a secret.  Great news you're getting a line, fingers crossed it gets stronger for you.  My dreams seem to have changed from sexy ones to dreaming about eating .... not sure what that means.


Frangipane - I have the same problem with films, we have one cinema that only opens once a week, I'm off to see Pirate of the Caribbean tomorrow night, so excited.


Livertypickle - I've got everything crossed for you that your lines are the miracle news we're all praying for you.


Carrie - Yay BFP, fantastic news. I think 14DPO is late enough for it to be accurate now.  So so pleased for you. 


Princess H - Helen, sounds to me like it's not over yet and you're still in the running.


Catt - bleeding with twins, does seem to be true, a girl on my last cycle bled the same as Liverty and Princess and is now 19 weeks pg with twins. 


AFM - I'm suffering with hayfever at the moment and sneezing my    off all the time, so mostly laying on the sofa with a flannel on my face to ease the itching as I can't take my usual antihistamines. I honestly just don't feel pg, I'm convinced in fact that it hasn't worked, not losing my PMA as such, just warily keeping it in check.


Have  a lovely day everyone. xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Livertypickle said:


> Saucy Sailoress - I love the bum, where do you get these fantastic little icons from?
> Livertypickle x


LOL!! I don't know - I typed the word  (a r s e, in case it happens again) and that just came up - I guess it's the HTML code for one of the amazing emoticons they have stored up in the 'more' section!!!

Nope - I checked and it's not there. I ust have been caught out by the profanity filter then... how cool is that??

Catt: SMIIIIILE!!!!!


----------



## Livertypickle

So do you just type it inand it comes up with the picture?
****
Livertypickle x


----------



## Livertypickle

haha it works!  That's so funny!  **** **** ****


----------



## Princess H

That's hilarious


----------



## clairec1154

Saucy - I might be one of the icons that appear if you subscribe and become a member I know that they have extra icons, but you can also use forum codes and place them in your text to get  things.

Julieboo - I think the waiting not knowing plays with our heads, I wish we could wave a  and it would all be over! I sore at last week that it had worked, and as you know from yesterday I am now convinced it hasn't. I was expecting to wake up to  this morning but instead I have full blown stomach ache pains again today. Yes send the  I tested again still -ve, maybe thats why I am convinced it hasn't.

Catt - I was pregnant with twins last October and I had no bleeding at all, not even implantation bleed. My waters broke at 17 weeks and I lost them just over 19 weeks, so bleeding is not always a sign of twins.

Princess H and Livertypickle - hang in there I know plenty of people that have had bleeding throughout the whole pregnancy and the doctors have never found the cause so it will be what it is meant to be  

Fraingipane - don't you just love the hot sweets, I remember sitting in my knickers in bra in November with the central heatting off as I was burning up, god I hated it  and I always said to DH, I would do anything to be hot like you 

Well another day of knicker watching for me, I  that I will go insane before wednesday evening


----------



## Frangipane

Hi Ladies,

Well I just don't feel anything at all today - not pregnant in any way whatsoever. Feeling worried as I have been pregnant twice and felt pregnant before I tested. I sort of just felt different, can't describe how different but just different. So not feeling very hopeful at the moment.

Sitting here watching One Foot in the Grave and Victor Meldrew always makes me howl with laughter!! That coupled with some of the funny comments on here is keeping me going today. Thank you girls!  

Only two days to go - will be counting the hours now!! xxx


----------



## AnnBangor

Carrie - Sounds good! my OTD is 14 days after EC!

How is everyone feeling? Im going mad already! Feel I should be having implantation cramps and I haven't!
Another week untill OTD!

Good luck to all testing soon!


----------



## TB2306

Hi Ladies - I didn't join this thread as I am using one via my clinic, but my test date is / was June 1st and I have been reading your posts over the last few days and they have helped me greatly.
I tested today - 2 days early. I had a 5 day blast transfer and was told to test 12 days later, today was day 10. I got a long awaited BFP. I will go for bloods tomorrow to confirm. I wanted to share with the you the following in the hope it may help some of you in your wait:
I had my transfer and then flew back home the same day -  a horrendous 18 hour trip in the end!
I went back to work the very next day and had the most stressful week ever!
I have pretty much carried on as normal, except no baths, sex and altered my diet a bit..
I have have NO symptoms at all... No sore boobs. I am not hungry - in fact I think I have lost weight and no I don't feel sick. I am not tired - well any more than normal. I don't ache etc The only thing I will say is that I have had a dull ache in my abdomen since ET, but I normally have this anything upto 2 weeks before AF is due anyway. I have had no spotting etc etc
So please don't read anything into any symptoms, or stress yourself over doing too much etc as I really don't think it matters one bit. If they are meant to stick they will and if they are not they won't. My clinic were fab and told me carry on as normal and even have a glass of wine if it will make me feel better. They said they won't fall out! They pretty strong and the odd forgetting to take a tablet, or treat etc won't matter. They said the worst thing you can do is worry - easier said than done I know!
Wishing all June testers the very very best of luck


----------



## Livertypickle

TB2306, that's fantastic news, so you're 15dpo - good stuff!

Ann - I'm feeling quite insane - but as TB2306 has said, you don't have to have symptoms......   

  please today, stay away!
Livertpickle x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome worryallthetime and TB2306

Sending lots of  and                     

Back later to catch up on your days 

Em


----------



## AnnBangor

TB2306 - Congratulations and thank you for what u said! 

We must carry on as normal within reason girls!


----------



## Worry All The Time

Thanks for the welcome every one!

DH came up with my handle.... I said 'I need a username for FF forum, can you think of anything?' and he suggested Worryallthetime - I assume he is talking about me   

OTD is 11/06 - we had 2 Embies (real fighters  ) transferred, 1 fresh and one frozen - only 2 days in and already going a little loopy...


----------



## Jo1980

Hi girls

Some great posts on here  

My OTD is 08/06 and will try my hardest not to test before then! Don't know if I have the will power though   

All my symptoms seem to be disappearing each day, I don't feel any different really apart from stressed with all the worry!! 

Lots of       to you all

Jo xx


----------



## PixTrix

Hello everyone

Saucy - hope those lines keep getting darker for you Saucy. Ha try writing a ruder word than **** and see what happens!

Frangipane    here's to giving DH a lovely BFP for his birthday. My birthday is in June and DP has been asking me for weeks what I want and just keep telling him I don't know until we know the official outcome! Nothing like a bit of victor meldrew!

Liverty, glad to see the tests are getting darker, that is great. Hope the spotting completely disappears for you. It can be quite common in early pregnancy you know, esp with multiples! Anyway will keep everything crossed for you   

Congratulations Carrie, seems a good time from trigger.    heres to OTD

Princess hope you've got one hiding snug there    certainly doesn't sound like normal af

Hia cat   

Damn hayfever JulieBoo, sending you    and    

Claire praying its too early for a pos for you   

AnnBangor there is no should in this everyone is different and not all will feel implantation cramps, hang in there   

Congratulations tb206 and some great advice there   

worryallthetime - OTD is my birthday, that has got to be a good sign   

Jo don't worry about the lack of symptoms you really don't know   

A big hello to everyone else

Well today I am 12dp5dt still 2 days until OTD (thank you for being so over cautious clinic!!) Did another digital today and it has gone up to 2-3. Had a bit of a wobbly last night with feeling out of sorts so that has reasured me and praying this is real!


----------



## Betsy88

It's 2 days before test date and I feel really down already....having proper menstrual bleed now I think,plus the cramps,and (.)(.) not sore. I wanted to test yesterday but noticed my sticks expired a few months ago! All I got was the pee stick the clinic gave me for 1st June.DH said to wait til Wed,which I'll try.I'm so not looking forward to Wed anymore. Just wondering why they won't stick around til 38 to 40 weeks! 

Hope all of you lovely ladies are doing ok and enjoying the bank holiday.Had a good giggle with the "  **** " thing tho!

xxx


----------



## Livertypickle

Oh crap, more blood now.  Think this might be AF.

I'd love to know why I have been bleeding since the equivelant of 7dpo, get a positive then AF shows up.  I know its a chemical pregnancy, I just want to know why my IVF pregnancies don;t seem to go beyond this?  After all, my ectopic went on for much longer (well, 7 weeks) and that was natural.  Is there an implantation problem?  Clarly my embryos so far have been strong enough to get to blast and at least attempt to hatch, or I wouldn't be getting BFPs.

Just been to the supermarket and suddely felt really panicked - To be honest I haven't been out much these past few days, trying to take it easy.  Now I realise I have to make contact with the world again and it feels very scary

Sorry for negativity - the thought of a 3rd disappointement this year feels to hard to cope with right now.

Think I'll go and rest up, watch some TV amd try and forget about it all for an hour or so....

Livertypickle x


----------



## Betsy88

Liverty: I know it's easier said than done, but just try to chill out. Whatever the result, I'm praying for us for more strength and courage to face it. 

Sending lots of    to everybody!
xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Livertypickle - I'm still bleeding lots but been testing every day and it still says BFP.  I called my clinic and they think its either one of the embryos is coming away or my lining is too think from taking the crinone. I'm going in tomorrow and Thursday for blood tests to check my hormone levels and will then know either way if im pregnant or not.  It's hard to remain positive x


----------



## JulieBoo

Liverty - I think only an HCG blood test is going to give you the answer now, I have to admire you for your sanity, when I started bleeding last time (5 days after I got my BFP) I was in pure meltdown.  Only 2 more sleeps and you'll have an answer. xxx

Hi everyone else, sorry for the lack of personal's but I've got a humungous headache today, I think it's more to do with the Hayfever than anything else and spent most of the day asleep or sneezing.  DH has just called me and is taking me out for dinner tonight.  I can't wait as we've never in a year and half been out in Germany, I've only ever seen the Shell Garage, the Naafi and the Fertility Clinic since I've been here.  It's not all that bad, I work about 14hrs a days usually and did spend 6 months in Afghan last year I suppose.  It's about 30 degrees here today and if it's like this tomorrow I'm definitely taking myself off to the outdoor pool, about time I got a little sun on this flabby white body of mine and enjoyed all this time off, if I don't get a BFP out of it, I might at least get a little relaxation and a book read..... sorry I'm waffeling, I only have the dogs to talk to during the day, but they only understand the words 'walk' and 'biscuit'.

Catch up properly later. xx


----------



## Totoro

Hi guys, sorry this is a me post, am in need of a hug.

This afternoon DH completely lost it at me, called me a  and some other stuff and slammed the door, he is a good guy but when he loses his temper he can be quite verbally abusive. I tried not to let it stress me out or upset me too much and I was doing ok until he came in to apologise and ended up laying into me again. Throughout the tx he's not let me lift a finger and I really appreciated it and it helped so much as the drugs made me feels so rubbish, I thought he wanted to do this, but today he's turned around and said that I'm ungrateful and that ive been taking advantage of him. I really dont think I have, I keep telling him how much I appreciate it and have offered to cook but he always says no. He says I'm never happy, always ill and always whinge. I've had a rough beginning to the year but I didn't let it get me depressed and I've been bottling it up so as not to let him know when I'm sad.
No I feel like AF is coming and when I wiped it was a tiny bit pink. I've been trying to stay so clam and relaxed and now I'm so scared that being this upset is making me lose my embies. DH came to see why I was crying so I told him and he just walked off.
I feel so sh*t and I  hate myself right now.


----------



## JulieBoo

Totoro - No no no, don't start blaming yourself like that.  My DH called me the very same name a couple of days ago.  You have to remember Men don't do emotions like us, they tend to lash out when they're under stress, it's the fight or flight syndrome that is built into them. He's perhaps finding all the stress and pressure tough too and I'm sure he didn't mean it.  Nothing is either of your faults, this roller coaster is the biggest test (next to actually raising children) that a couple could ever go through.  You'll both be fine in an hour or so.        don't worry about the pink when wiping, that means nothing and I'm sure your embies are stronger than letting a little argument get in the way of them snuggling in. xxx


----------



## NSA76

Sending you massive hugs    

Men are such wotsits sometimes. Men deal with emotional situations in such a different way to us girlies. I have one girlfriend who I have spoken to about our treatment but my DH wont talk to anyone apart from me. He hasnt also let me lift a finger but was having a moan yesterday that he was having to do all the housework. When I offered to do something he said no. Make up your mind!  

Going through treatment is really stressful and it does take it toll on your emotions eventually. I am sure he doesnt really mean what he said. Hang in there and remember why you both started this journey.


----------



## Livertypickle

Totoro, sending you a massive hug - this process brings out the worst in all of us, your DH included.  I think women always feel a tremendous sense of guilt in whatever they do, just the way we operate - whereas men don't know how to express guilt in an emotional way, so they express it in an angry way..... and neither of you have a reason to feel guilty, its just that we constantly compare ourselves to people who manage to do this fertility thing without having to make any difficult decisions or feel any heartache.

JulieBoo - thank you.  I've been fortunate to have a great deal of experience staring at a positive pregnancy test this year, but also I have become experienced in listening to the 'this isn't an ongoing/healthy pregnancy' talk too and seem to be hardening to it all.  Not sane, just very screwed up!

Ultrafirebug - sending you lots of love and hope x

Hi Betsy xx and  NSA xx

Livertypickle x


----------



## Carley

Totoro big   dont take this the wrong way but i actually felt some relief wen i read ur post cos ive read so many posts with ladies talking about their wonderful supportive DH's so just know that u r not on ur own at all my DH has called me that exact name along with others quite a lot over the last few months and told me im never happy and all i do is winge and basically like u sed made me feel like he didnt want this anymore and it was all down to me pushing him!
Don't be so hard on urself ur only human of course ur gonna b upset and stress try to find summat to do ie listen to some music or read a book or go for a walk away from DH i find this helps me to calm down!!
I hope u feel better soon and that the slight bit of blood is nothing to worry about who knows it could b a gd sign   

Chin up sweet ur not alone   

Carley xXx


----------



## Princess H

*Totoro - * I'm sending you massive, big, huge   

Men are such sh*ts. My DH & I had a bit of a row yesterday & he said similar things to me, that I always have something to moan about & that I always have something wrong with me too. They can't deal with this like we can. Go back to my post from last week & tell him where you'd like to shove dildocam, see how he likes all the pain  I think most men only have 1 way of showing emotion & that is to shout & make women feel vulnerable. They never think before they open their mouths.

*Livertypickle -* massive, big, huge    to you too hun

Love to you both

Helen xx


----------



## everhopeful1234

Hello everyone

I am in the same position.  Had the embryo transfer on thursday 19th May and have to wait now until next Thursday for the result!  This is my 4th time of doing ivf single girl of 47 using donor egg and donor sperm.  I have had all my treatment in The Lister, London.  during the week I did feel all kinds of things in my stomach.  First some grabbing shooting pains, the day after my uterus was kind of cramping, breasts a little tender but now nothing!  Its really hard I don't know if anyone else finds it but i am so used to being busy all the time and then now just taking it easy.  Not knowing is the worst thing!
Lots of luck and love to everyone out there xx


----------



## lilhayley

Wow,

its taken me over an hour to read all the most recent posts  - there certainly are lot of us going through this bloody wait!

Julie - thanks for your posts - you are so thoughtful and positive   and make me chuckle. Have to say the last 3 nights my dreams have been well saucy as well !! 

trying not to get hung up on symptoms as it seems there are no hard and fast rules to any of this. As Julie said - what will be will be, we just have to try and remain positive.  

AFM This has been the longest week of my life - can't believe I'm only half way through the wait !!
I'm working Thursday, Friday and Saturday so at least that will keep my mind busy. Also going to Hampton Court tomorrow with a friend and her 2 boys which should be fun.

Anyway just checking in really.. thanks for the support ladies  

lil H x


----------



## Livertypickle

Totoro - can't believe the timing but me and my husband have just had a slanging match - he says he doesn't know why I have to sit around, I should carry on as normal - !!!  I was very angry and belted back that after 2 early losses this year alone, I wasn't going to waste a treasured BFP with bleeding by carrying on my normal duties!
men!

Livertypickle x


----------



## NSA76

Oh Livertypickle not you as well. Sending you big hugs too. As It's such a stressful time, there are bound to be niggles. You are doing the right thing by taking it easy. I am sure your DH thinks that deep down too xx


----------



## hjanea

Hi gilrs!
My DD loves the **** icons!!!


----------



## hjanea

Oh and after reading your OH posts thisa afternoon I'm pleased I'm single!LOL!!!


----------



## Livertypickle

That's just the best icon isn't it - it has made me chuckle all day


----------



## Livertypickle

(I'm third from the right)


----------



## NSA76

Hahahaha!


----------



## Carley

I wish my bum looked like that  

Has anyone ever had a blood preg test at a different place other than ur clinic. . . As my clinic is bout 2-3 hrs away and really dont wanna travel all that way but also dont wanna wait an extra 3 days to do an hpt lol i was thinking maybe gp or to pay if not too expensive at another clinic or hos closer?!

Carley xXx


----------



## AnnBangor

Got to join the jiggle! Huge headache and need to laugh!
**** **** ****


----------



## Livertypickle

Carley - yes, I've had one done at my doctors surgery and through EPAU at my local hospital (you get bloods done in the pathology/phlebotomy clinic.  

Ann - it makes me giggle!


----------



## Carley

Livertypickle thanku. .  

Will give my gp surgery a call tomo. . How long do u have to wait for results?
Carley xXx


----------



## Livertypickle

Both times for me it was 24 hours - but after a bank holiday, I guess it may be a little longer x


----------



## locini

Hi carley, I live 6 hours away from my clinic so I am going to GP tomorrow for blood test, the results would take a few days to come back from them so I am going to take the bloods with me and post it next day delivery to the clinic who will then get the reults within a few hours. Only problem for me is that although OTD is tomorrow I am waiting until friday to get the results when DH gets home from offshore, it's gunna be a nightmare waiting but will be nice to find the results together so we can either celebrate or console each other.


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi Locini   

I'm a bit worried - a thought process has entered my mind which I can't seem to shake off.

I've been bleeding all day on and off but its weird bleeding - its not implantation bleeding any more.  Having had a molar pregnancy and an ectopic,  I'm worried it might be one of those and that is why I am having persistent weird bleeding.

I know that i am only 11dp2dt tomorrow, but do you think its worth me calling the clinic and discussing?  I am, sadly, a very intuitive person and I haven't yet been wrong with my pregnancy hunches - this pregnancy is just not right.  Any suggestions as to what I can do?  

Livertypickle


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Livertypickle, I would call your clinic and talk about your concerns.  Given your history, they should take any hunch you have seriously and run some blood tests.  I had an ectopic too, so know how awful that can be.    that everything is ok and that you will get good news and can relax a bit.


----------



## locini

Livertypickle, you should so phone your clinic as that is what they are there for, hopefully they will put your mind at rest. it sounds like you've hadd bad experiences before and this will obviously put so many worries in your mind. I have honestly heard of so many people getting bleeding but still getting BFP, keep strong hun. I had pink discharge this morning and it really scared me. This 2ww is torture. What date is your OTD?xxx


----------



## Panda power

Evening ladies,

Have been reading all the posts and keeping up but not had much to report.

Anyway I am glad to see princess h use the term dildocam too, I shudder when I see that piece of kit!! It has such a likeness!
  to you totoro. There is no way your DH should behave like that. It's so unfair that all of the tx is on us, it's such a long journey and none of us sure whether our destination will be the one we so badly want.   to you.

AFM - been taking it easy. Drinking loads of water and listening to zit a west everyday. Went for nice walk on beach today but then this evening had some twinges in lower abdomen and then sharp twinge. Went to toilet and some brown spots on panty liner but nothing when I wiped. Really shaken me. I know lots of people get spotting but it's so scary when I have had 9 days clear since ET. Still have to wait til 7th June for OTD. Just     it's implantation. We want a family of our own so much.

Sending lots of     
Also    for us to get our BFP and be the great mummies we are meant to be.
Xxxx


----------



## Sarah21

Hello ladies,

Can't believe how many of us there are now, I only had a break from it for the weekend!

Had a lovely weekend with 10 friends down for dh's birthday - certainly kept my mind off of all the possible symptoms and me away from google!  Am so happy to have the house back to ourselves now though and dh just cooked a yummy roast dinner.

Is anyone else struggling with their breathing at all?  I am finding that sometimes I feel like I am not getting enough air so have to take a few deep breaths.  

Not long for you 1st Juners to go - and that is a lot of you!!!  Not sure how long I am going to hold out, was so tempted to test this morning but didn't want to go for acupuncture if I knew if was a BFN, would have felt like a waste of money!

Will catch up on personals tomorrow.  Hope you have all had a good bank holiday weekend.

x


----------



## Praying4asibling

Hey ladies, hope you don't mind me crashing in. My OTD is the 8th of June. So far not really had any symptoms, a few twinges and very sensitive nipples but I think you get that from the progesterone so trying not to read much into that!

This is my 2nd attempt. All I am doing differently this time is resting more. Praying this is my time as not sure we can afford round 3. 

9 more sleeps till OTD?! Think I may go crazy by then. I have heard you can work out when your trigger shot is out of your system so you can test early, any ideas anyone??

Xxx


----------



## Nittiya

Hi Freeze My OTD is 1st June and i looked into when the pregnyl is out of the system and as a rough guide it is about 1 day per 1000ul so the average is around 10 days for 10,000 which is the amount i had. But of course this is a guide as everybody is different. I tested early at 12 days past EC on Saturday and got a bfp thought it might be the drug as well and then i tested today 14 days past and its still there with an even stronger line so it can't be the trigger drug as its now 16 days from injection. Hoping it goes well in two days time.

Good luck to all and hope everyone has lots of bfp this month.


----------



## joste

Hi everyone i cant believe how many ladies on this thread the pages rack up so quick. 
sorry to hear some of you are having a tough time of it at the moment   &   &   for you all.

Livertyp i am so sorry i wish i could give you some positive information but i must be the least experienced here  
julieboo you make me chuckle all the time  

 not needed any more just looked at my tests n they went out of date feb this year any one know if they will still be ok  
Also had a light pink discharge last night that sent me into a flurry of panic & tears until DP spent 1/2 an hour telling me all the things i already know. I'm just praying its implantation bleed but it made me realise that my PMA really is not good for me (I'm such a pessimist) it was such a fall from a great height   However today there is no sign of any bleed or discharge but had cramps not as bad as AF cramps as those of you with en-dometriosis will know there is nothing as painfull & AF is 2 days late which is a good sign   but i have to go back to work tomorrow and i am still so tiered i just cant get motivated is that normal


----------



## Martha Moo

Freeze

welcome to the thread     for a BFP for you sweetheart

  and       all around

Em


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi All


You have been chatty this evening.  Well sorry to make you all sick, but my DH has just taken me out for a lovely meal .... just because.  Told him about how awful some of your DH's have been and he just said that cause I'm a b i t c h most of the time without the IVF, he doesn't find it a problem .... he his joking of course ... he knows if I believed him he would wake in the middle of the night with me holding a knife to his willy. 


Liverty - Yes you should have called the clinic by now .... do it first thing.  Praying for you that this isn't a complicated pg for you, has the blood gone plum coloured?  That was my biggest early sign of ectopic.  But they won't be able to confirm that for another couple of weeks by scan will they.  They'll prob just tell you to up your progesterone, do the HCG, and scan in a week.  Thoughts are with you honey bun, there is still room for a miracle here and tell your DH to shut up and get back in the kitchen ... it never fails to defuse an argument in my house ... but then we are pretty abusive to one another .. lol


Carley - I'm having my bloods done by my local med centre nurse.  Takes a while to get them back, but my clinic is 90miles and I can't be doing with the drive, I tend to pass out after a needle enters my skin, which causes problems if DH can't be there.


Panda - I wear black pantie liners for this very reason, I don't see anything that might freak me out and always resist the urge to look at the tissue after I've wiped.  I do look in the loo (why do we do that by the way?) and figure if I can see blood there then I've started my AF, anything else is meaningless .... it's a strong line to take, but works for keeping my head straight at this particularly worrying time.  Try not to worry too much.   


Joste, Lilhayley, Locini, Nittiya, Sarah, Carrie, Ann, NSA, Hjanea, Princess Helen, Everhopeful & Freeze - Hiya!  Hope I haven't missed anyone, we're so blooming busy on here.


Just wanted to try the icon thing  ! Has it worked?  What about cock ! is there a chicken there now?


Julie xx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Nittiya thanks for the info hon, I am not sure how much was in my trigger shot will have to look at paperwork but going on your figures I could maybe test sat. Last time my period came 4 days before my OTD so it could all be over by Sunday but of course I am forever hopeful for my bfp!

Em thanks for the welcome hon xx


----------



## Princess H

If you can't beat them, join them eh Julie?

I see you baby shaking that **** shaking that **** shaking that ****

Did that work??


----------



## PixTrix

Evening all!

OMG Julie I have got such a vision of a willy and knife in my head now!! Sounds like you have had a lovely evening.

Well I had a right giggle at the cinema, The hangover was a right hoot. Tell you what though hightened sense of smell and the cinema do not mix and it was quite appropriate when the lynx advert came on lol

Right I am off for a little catch up, the pages a flying by!


----------



## Princess H

YAY it worked


----------



## Princess H

Pixtrix was it really good? We decided to have a nice roast dinner & watch the first one again & go to see the 2nd tomorrow night instead, I'd forgotten how funny the 1st was xx


----------



## PixTrix

loving all the **** action   

Princess it was hilarious, I thought it was better than the first! Just the tonic in the 2ww malarky


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Liverty, I hope you manage to get in touch with your clinic first thing in the morning. Our clinic supply an out of hours emergency number if so needed, do you have one that you could ring if you wanted to chat to anyone before tomorrow?

Keep that PMA going Joste, the good news is that the discharge has gone, could well have been implantation

Wow locini, that is going to be a nightmare wait, but def good that you get the results together

Hi Panda, hold on to the though that it was brown. I had the same just on one occasion after wiping and nothing since

Sounds like you have had a lovely weekend Sarah. I've been having to take deep breaths and find myself out of puff after climbing the stairs! 

Big hello everyone else


----------



## Princess H

Pixtrix - I can't wait to see it tomorrow xx

Without tempting fate my bleeding has slowed right down to light spotting still very dark brown so really hoping now xx


----------



## PixTrix

Hope it soon completely disappears Princess, tomorrow will be the perfect distraction for you.


----------



## JulieBoo

Morning, how is everyone today?


Well I cracked and did a test today at 11dpo / 8dp3dt and the result was BFN, not even a feint line to speak of, no matter how much I strain my eyes.  I know it's still quite early, but last time I had something on the stick at this point, coupled with the fact that my boobs aren't sore and I just don't feel pg, so I'm pretty certain it's accurate.  I know you'll all say, 'don't be silly, you're way to early' and I hope that's the case, cos I do have that heightened sense of smell, the headaches and AF twinges, but prepared for the worst now at least.  Feel ok about it, just not looking forward to going through the whole fresh cycle thing again and the fact that I'm going to have to break and ask my Dad to help me out financially for another go, which he has offered over and over.  I've never asked my parents for money ... ever. (well except for when I was about 13 when I asked for a pocket money raise from £1 to £2, to which they said no and I got myself a job instead). 


Catch up later xx


----------



## hjanea

Oh Julie DON'T BE SILLY YOU'RE WAY TOO EARLY!!!!!

You probably are actually. When pg naturally with DD I got bfn at 13dpo, got completely off my face the following night and only tested again on 18dpo when I was still 'hungover'LOL!! 
And we've got nearly another week to go you nana!!! Hang on in there 
Helen.xxx


----------



## Princess H

Morning Ladies,

Julie - yes you are being silly it's way too early xx

I am having the strangest morning ever. Still got a little bit of dark brown spotting but also feel very sick, my boobs are a bit tender & I thought I could smell toast earlier but DH has not had the toaster on. DH has gone to work & I'm so tempted to do a sneaky test but I'm going to keep my will power & wait untill tomorrow morning xx


----------



## Livertypickle

Good morning ladies
JulieBoo - I think its only about a 50% chance of seeing a posive result 11dpo, so lets hope you are in the other 50%   
****  (sorry, I know it doesn't fit in with the text but I just needed to do that)

Princess H - Keeping everything crossed

AFM,  the blood is getting a bit 'prune juicy' in colour - which is not good news for me.  I phoned my clinic, but they were pretty useless and said there was nothing that they could do at the moment, as nothing would show on a scan.  I would have suggested bloods except for the fact that we are funding this ourselves and really can't afford private blood tests.  I think I will just have to wait til Friday.  Test is still a BFP, although I think it was a bit lighter this morning.  I'm pretty sure that this is not a healthy pregnancy, I just don't want to have another operation to remove it - one more laparoscopy and they may as well insert a zip in my abdomen for easy access and be done with it.

Oh ****!

Livertypickle x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Morning ladies, I had a blood test this morning and will get the result later today.  Im still bleeding but not that heavily so fingers crossed all will be ok.  I had some fab news yesterday that my sister had a girl - Sophia Eve.  She had IVF, was an egg donor and out of the 6 eggs only one fertalised and was put back and resulted in my beautiful niece.  Have great days everyone x


----------



## hjanea

Liverty pickle-oh ****!!!!!      

Ultrafirebug-congratulatins on your neice. Everything crossed for your result    .


----------



## JulieBoo

Thanks Liverty you made me smile with your  .  I know we're normally all about positive thinking on FF, but I'm going to be honest with you; it does sound like a chance it could be ectopic, praying for you that it isn't having just been through it myself.  But .... BUT, I also had a pg in my Uterus, which they could have saved had it not been for further complications during the Op, so there is still hope. Better they zip you open again, rather than medicate you if you do have one hiding elsewhere.  It must feel like torture knowing that you can't even really be sure for another week or so yet, but you are a very strong lady and I so hope I'm wrong, you definitely deserve some good luck.... sounds like proper martyrdom but I mean it when I say I would give up a BFP for you to have it right now. xx

Thanks Helen and Helen, you're right of course.  Actually I've just done my sums and I'm 2 days earlier than last time, so I'll wind my neck back in and test again on Friday.    


Ultra - I'll be waiting in anticipation for a wonderful result from you later then. Congrats on your niece.

xx


----------



## Livertypickle

JulieBoo, that is such a kind thing to say.  So did you have a heterotopic pregnancy last time?  I still have my left tube (which 'looks' normal but that doesn't say much)  My right tube was damaged when my molar pregnancy was taken away, which I found out when I had an hsg - and was confirmed with my ectopic.  I didn;t have any pain with the ectopic, and there was a 2.5 cm bean in there, omitting 2000 units of HCG - so I have little faith that I would detect it, if it weren't for the bleeding.  But when they took my right tube, they said that I could still have an ectopic pregnancy in it, because they left a quarter of it, as they were worried it would interupt the blood flow in my uterus (I think it was in a slightly strange place)

.... and I should add that I have been very fortunate to have my DD (a.k.a. Livertypickle) and feel that everyone should be able to experience childbirth, so I would happily give up my BFP to anyone who hasn't been as fortunate as me.  I am in no way demeaning secondary infertility here, believe me, I know that pain.  

Love to everyone  ****

Livertypickle x


----------



## mia83

morning to  everyone 
well  ladies  i  did  test  2day  with  clear-blue  and  i  got  BFP  1-2 weeks pregnant, to be  honest  im in shock first time  I've seen it  ladies,i  always  said  when the test  says  that im pregnant  i  would  scream so loud but  2day  when i saw the  BFP i  couldn't  speak i  was shaking,. my  otd  is  on thursday 2 more  days  to go wishing  everyone  a very good  luck  and  lots  of  BFP-s.hugs  to all  of  u


----------



## Kitty_Kate

mia83 said:


> morning to everyone
> well ladies i did test 2day with clear-blue and i got BFP 1-2 weeks pregnant, to be honest im in shock first time I've seen it ladies,i always said when the test says that im pregnant i would scream so loud but 2day when i saw the BFP i couldn't speak i was shaking,. my otd is on thursday 2 more days to go wishing everyone a very good luck and lots of BFP-s.hugs to all of u


Congratulations, I am very happy for your  x x x x x


----------



## Carrie D

Morning ladies...I need your thoughts please.  As you know, I tested yesterday and got a BFP.  It was a Clear Blue Plus (the one with the pink tip).  The vertical line in the cross appeared almost immediately (the one that measures HCG) and at the 2 minute mark, the cross couldn't be clearer.  This morning however, I read the instructions again and it said that the width of the lines in the cross should be the same.  My vertical line is a lot thinner.  It was not faint, it was a strong line, but it was thinner.  Now after spending yesterday with a big grin on my face, I'm terrified that it was a false positive.  I wish I had read it last night and would have retested this morning.  I'm scared to test now as it is not morning urine.  What do you ladies think?

Sorry for the me post.  Will catch up with personals a bit later.


----------



## JulieBoo

Liverty - Yes it was heterotopic (had to look up what that meant, you're such a terminology expert lol).  The ectopic was in my LH tube, which they removed, but then I miscarried the one in the Uterus.  They also took my RH tube because it was filled with blood and gunk and was far more swollen than my left.  The did say they completely took them and sealed the top of my Uterus, so my silver lining is that there is no change of another ectopic for me.  Frustrating that my infertility was due to tubes being blocked and then the little bugger managed to migrate from my Uterus into a blocked tube .... about sums up what I fear my kids would be like, i.e. take after me.  I do feel incredibly strongly about having a family and whilst it would be amazing for it to be my flesh and blood, I'd still be content with adoption.  I guess cos I haven't had kids, I don't know what I'm missing, so I think it's probably harder for you to be honest.  Anyway, perhaps it's time nature gave us both a break, so there.

Mia - scream away, you must be so excited, big congratulations honey! xx


Carrie - I think you should test again, and if you get the same result go get another brand.  I'm sure a line is a line. x


----------



## JulieBoo

Carrie - see the photo in this link. The horizontal line is thicker than the vertical and it still says pg http://www.clearblue.com/uk/pregnancy-test-with-colour-change-tip-faq.php

/links


----------



## catt

Morning. Well I decided I couldn't wait any longer and tested this morning at 13 days po, 5 days past 5 dt. it was negative so that's that. I know I should just wait til otd on Friday, really if it wad a bfp it would show up by now. Don't know if I can face a 7th go. Cat


----------



## Carrie D

phew, panic over.  Just tested with some very weak urine - almost water! and I used the digitall test.  It took ages, but it came up with pregnant 1-2 weeks.  So relieved.  Was starting to feel like a total idiot for having believed it yesterday.

Thanks Julie for sending that picture through.  I'll echo what the others have said - WAAAAY too early to test.

Same to you Catt.  Wondering how you came up with 13 days po?  If you are 5 days past 5dt, then you are only 10 days po = waaaaaaaay too early to test.

Mia - congratulations!!!  We're at exactly the same stage   

Ultrafirebug - Best of luck with your blood test and congratulations on your niece - great news!

Liverty - Have everything crossed for you   

Princess - Count down to OTD!  Everything crossed for you!!

Best of luck to all the testers for tomorrow.  Carrie D x


----------



## Livertypickle

Oh Catt, I'm so sorry - do you have any frosties left?  It's so hard to summon up the strength to go through this awful process again.

Carrie D - Do another test, save up some wee and do it later, don;t worry about FMU - you won't be comparing it to the first test, so it doesn't make a difference.  Keeping everything crossed for you..... amended - that's fab news!

Mia - woohoo - congratulations!

Ultrafirebug - let us know how you get on today, thinking of you and hoping for the best.


JulieBoo - my husband and I have been considering adoption form Ethiopia for some time.  We have 8 frosties left, frozen at the 2pn stage - which is probably one, or maybe 2 FET cycles (the perks of OHSS eh?!)  We will use them then move on.  I actually feel fine about this decision - It has taken me a long time but I now see that I want to be a mother and complete my family and this does not necessarily mean birthing a baby this time.  It's just where I'm at though, I know that everyone is different and it depends very much on your journey... this is part of the reason why I am so scared of an ectopic or molar again, because I know it would slow down the process to realising my family - in whatever form that may come.  (My counsellor would be so proud of me right now!)

Livertypickle x


----------



## Frangipane

Good morning ladies,

Lots of congrats to the ladies with BFPs! That's great news!

Ultra - fingers crossed for good news later. 

Liverty - hoping and praying that its a good one, its still positive so hang in there, its not over yet.

Julie - a lot can happen in a few days til your OTD.

Princess - only a few more hours to go so keep the willpower going! 

Wishing all the 1st June testers lots of luck for tomorrow. Everything is crossed!! xxx


----------



## JulieBoo

Liverty - patience is a virtue as my Nan used to say, we will get there in the end.  DH and I have agreed to adopt siblings and don't mind if they're older if this doesn't work out, although that will be a couple of years from the end of our IVF journey I guess. Some how, but 5 years from now I WILL be taking the kids to Disneyland, whether that means they're watching me go on all the rides from a buggy or screaming on thunder mountain alongside me. 

Yay Carrie - congrats!  These BFPs are coming thick and fast, keep it up ladies. It's not the end of the road for any of us yet. x


----------



## mia83

saucy,julie,carrie and livertypickle  thnx a lot,i wush u  all good  luck. carrie  when is  ur  otd  mine is  on thursday,
vertypickle  were u  on  nov/dec 2ww  last  year  somehw  i remeber ur  name  i  was on that thread last year,
hugs  to  u all  and  a lots  BFP BFP  BFP
  BFP  BFP  BFP  BFP xxxx


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi Mia - yes I was, I got a BFP in December then but unfortunatly miscarried in January x x x


----------



## Livertypickle

JulieBoo - my 2 favourite quotes:

1) (as per your nan) 'It will be ok in the end.  If it's not ok, it's not the end'

2) for the harder times in life - 'when you're going through hell - keep going' (Winston Churchill)

Livertypickle x


----------



## Betsy88

I'm having full bleeding now ladies,clots and all.Not so keen on the preg test tomorrow. Been sobbing since Sunday.Anyway good luck to everybody testing tomorrow.Lots of   and  .Have a good day.xxx


----------



## JulieBoo

My 2 favourite quotes:

1. If you're not living life on the edge, you're taking up too much space - A Marine I once knew.

2. If you can't find a way, make one - Me.

But I love your first quote Liverty.

Betsy - so sorry to hear that hun, you know you have to have the test tho, just in case.  Big big big hugs xx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh no just did a massive post and lost it and was so proud of all the personals soz will have to try again later. Love, hugs and luck tovall

grr damn galaxy tab going to get laptop out and try again


----------



## Betsy88

Thanks Julieboo. I'm saying to myself this is it,no more IVF treatments.So much heartaches to last me a lifetime.But just wondering ladies, any clinics you can recommend for the future,in case I change my mind? ? Heard the famous Mr. T. is good.Not sure if we can afford a private treatment  at the moment as the NHS is in crisis and no one is safe at the moment. DH says it's ok if we don't have kids,we can still have a life. We haven't talked about adoption yet, maybe in a few weeks time when heartaches are gone. 

    for everyone. xxx


----------



## JulieBoo

Betsy - Oh yes, the whole thing from the day you suspect there is a problem getting pregnant to this day is one big heartbreak, I waited over 5 years after finding out for certain I couldn't conceive naturally before even considering IVF seriously.  I must admit, I wasn't sure if I could go though any part of any of these treatments, but as each hurdle is jumped and as time passes it doesn't seem so bad,  just feel I've been through too much to give up now and I'm sure I'll find the strength to go again.  I guess it depends on how desperately you want it doesn't it.  I think we have one more fresh cycle in us, we said we'd try for a year and then stop.  Adoption isn't for everyone but the process has so much red tape, there's no way you'd be able to make a mistake by at least enquiring.  


Time is a great healer, give yourself a few months off and then see how you feel, you don't have to make any decisions right away do you. x


----------



## Totoro

Thank you to everyone for your support and  I needed it!   for you all xxx

*Carley* sorry your DH is being an idiot, I'm sure he doesn't really mean it, they just seem to get and take it out on us  You're none of the things he says xxx

*Princess H* Ha ha! I would have loved to have seen his face! 

*Livertypickle  * what is bloody wrong with them?! They don't seem to understand how stressful and upsetting the 2ww is! I'm sorry  I'm  that you and little bean are ok x

*JulieBoo* I hope the result changes 

*mia83* 

*Betsy88*   

Luck and love to everyone!

AFM I still have slight twinges, I lost some rose coloured liquid yesterday but it was only very slight and only when I wiped, since then it's been sparse brown, just little bits and not liquid. I feel sick and I'm scared to go to the toilet 
OTD is tomorrow, what pregancy tests does anyone recommend?


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Totoro said:


> AFM I still have slight twinges, I lost some rose coloured liquid yesterday but it was only very slight and only when I wiped, since then it's been sparse brown, just little bits and not liquid. I feel sick and I'm scared to go to the toilet
> OTD is tomorrow, what pregancy tests does anyone recommend?


Bit late for this cycle, but I swear by the cheapo ones from Amazon. They're abou 5quid for a hundred or something daft... and I've been testing twice a day cos they're so cheap. I'm on hCG injections, so they're showing +ve (which I know is to do with the injections, not my result) and It's been intrigued watching the purple line vary in colour as I go between injections... And hell, even last time when I wasn't on injections I would hopefully test every mornign in the hope that second line would appear.... ****

BUT - go to the pharmacist and buy one of each that they have - you have to be sure!!! ANd then remember to go to your clinic for a blood test!!!! Here's hoping...


----------



## JulieBoo

To use Liverty's favourite phrase **** **** ****.  I've just been to take my lunch time progesterone to find an empty box.  I actually don't have any ... at all.  No car, can't get to the clinic, called them, they said best the can do is post a prescription, which means I'm gonna miss about 600mg at least before I get it tomorrow.  Bugger bugger bugger .... any suggestions?


Totoro ... for cheap I like the reveal ones, I also have a couple of clearblue digital .... no faint lines to try to read on them.


----------



## Totoro

*Saucy Sailoress* Thank you, I think got about 9 of those ones from Amazon, you mean the little paper strips don't you?  

*JulieBoo* Thank you! Sorry about your progesterone! I'd give you some of my pessaries if I could throw that far!  I'm sure a day won't harm too much xxx


----------



## locini

Hi everyone, lots going on here today.

To those who have done arely tests and got a BFN please don't give up hope, I had a friend who tested 2 days early and got a BFN and was a wreck. She then tested on OTD and got a BFP and now has a healthy little girl. 

To those with  the BFPs congratulations, I can't imagine how you are feeling. It truly must be amazing and you all deserve it so much.

Liverty pickle I am thinking of you hun x x x

Totoro - bleeding and discharge can be a good thing!

Everyone else good luck.

AFM it's OTD, I had bloods done this morning and they are in the post to clinic. I will do a HPT on friday with DH when he gets off the rig, and then we will phone clinic for official results. im so nervous.

xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Ladies, well its official I am pregnant with a level of 22.1.  I am going back tomorrow morning for another test to make sure the level has doubled.  If not then its more than likely I will miscarry as im still bleeding.  Its 50/50 at the moment.  Will let you know what happens x


----------



## Betsy88

Julieboo: Thank you.If only I could drop by at your place with some pessaries,I would!xx

Ultrafirebug: SO happy for you! Here are some more     for you. Try to chill out. 

Hugs and kisses to everyone.xxx


----------



## clairec1154

JulieBoo - Taxi, friend, or joyride to get to the clinic?

Totoro - I like the first response ones, even through they are showing -ve for me again today  

Saucy Sailoress - I think I will need to buy like a 100 or something for next cycle as I have become obsessed doing HPT far to early and getting   that it is wrong, wrong, wrong  

Betsy - I hate the fact that we put ourselves through this knowing that it is a game of luck and that some of us have to be a %  

Livertypickle - I think I said my quote yesterday, "If it is meant to be, it will be".  

Hi Mia  

catt - I understand where you are coming from, I am only on cycle two which doesn't look good but having had a second trimester miscarriage and what looks like a negative cycle, I am not sure if I can carry on with this game just because my DH was stupid enough to have a vasectomy!  The heartache gets to you after all the false hopes.

AFM - another HPT this morning and still -ve, not had any bleeding but the only symptom I have is stomach ache now for 3 days.  I really don't told any hope for tomorrows HCG bloods, even through I will be   for a +ve in the back of my head.


----------



## walsh1363

Julieboo contact your GP and explain the situation and he should help you out


----------



## JulieBoo

Walsh I tried that, the military don't stock progesterone, it takes 10 days for them to receive delivery.

Thanks guys but I have just managed to persuade a friend to collect a prescription for me. Whilst the clinic is 90 miles away, the power of the British Army is a useful tool.  He collects it from Bielefeld, his friend delivers it to Gutersloh, one of DH's friends will collect it from the Guard room and take to Munster, where DH will collect and fetch the pessaries on his way home from work ... it is a major military operation which relies heavily on everyone meeting their timelines, has more officers involved than the average Afghan Operation planning team ... but I've planned more difficult Ops, so it means I'll miss my lunch time ones, but that should be ok.... phew.

Locini - fingers and toes crossed for you. x

Ultra - I've seen lower numbers that have gone on to make it, so congrats on being pg.  Whatever the outcome, you've proved you can get pg! Yay, another hurdle cleared.

Claire - Hoping you have a batch of faulty tests and you get a lovely HCG level tomorrow. x


----------



## Totoro

*locini  * I'm nervous for you!    Roll on Friday!

*ultrafirebug*  , lots of mulitplication thoughts for you!

*clairec1154* good luck  

*JulieBoo* I'm enjoying the image of a lot of camoflaged soldiers on a top secret mission to drop off the goods! ha ha!

My OTD is tomorrow, do you think it is too early to test tonight or will the urine levels be too weak?


----------



## Shaziahope

Hey guys 

Ok well i have lasted this long as I am supposed to be testing 2mrw  

But since last night having really back lower back pain, odd cramp .. should i be worried..   

Also like you i want to know if i can test on the stroke of midnight ..    but now also really scared of what the result will  be xx


----------



## MissA

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing? Not been on here since last thursday as I have been busy at work; and am a bit overwhelmed with the number of people to be honest - can't keep up with who's who and who has what! But its great that we are all in this together.

Lots of congrats to the ladies with BFPs! That's great news!

AFM; for those who don't remember, I had a natural IUI done on 21st of May. The nurse asked me to count 16 days before I can test, so I came up with OTD 06th June   Am I right?    . So another week to go......
I have had no symptoms apart from a mild cramping pains every now and then, some pains on my back! that's all really, but nothing unusual. But to be honest I am not holding much hope as I'm having a natural IUI (i,e only 1 egg!!)
My AF is due this friday, so I'm in 2 minds whether to test early or not....

Good luck to all testing soon!


----------



## JulieBoo

Ladies ladies ladies, we all know the rules, 1st pee in the morning has the strongest level of HCG in it, our bodies don't just say 'it's midnight and OTD day, time to produce HCG' now do they?  That also goes for 1am, 2am, 3am and I reckon 4am too.  (besides which I won't be on here to hear your results as they happen at those silly times of day).

Totoro, camoflage soldiers on a secret mission, is about right actually .... lol, good job many of them won't know what's in the secret sealed envelope, lets just hope my AF doesn't have a militia out there, with improvised explosive devices designed to blow up my prescription..... ok my imagination is getting away with me now.


MissA - testing early isn't for the faint hearted, your call hun. x


----------



## Carley

WOW im finding it very hard to keep up with personals so sorry   

Im still having tummy cramps and pain all day and all night   I had some discharge with a slight tinge of very faint brown in it yest and more normal discharge today any idea wat this means?!?

Just ordered some first response preg tests they should arrive no earlier than friday which would still b too early to test but i just couldnt help myself and had to order the lol.

Congrats to u ladies who have bfps fingers crossed for u and for those of u with bfns who have tested early im sure its too early try to hold out for otd i know it's hard!!

Hope all of u r well   

Carley xXx


----------



## rachel1972

please add my name fet natural otd 14th


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi can i be added too d/r at mo... transfer fri hopefully ...
xxx danielle xxx


----------



## Carley

Hey ladies

quick question. . . How do i work out when my AF would be due?!?! Do i count the bleed i had after stopping d/r as my last AF!?

Carley xXx


----------



## Worry All The Time

Hi everyone,

Congrats to all the BFP and chins up to those who haven't got the news they were hoping for so far or are experiencing some 'challenges' - I've been there and have the T-Shirt and yes it is all **** and a load of pants (and everything else in the general trouser department ) !

My OTD is June 11th and I am struggling already and imagining all sorts of cramps and twinges!  Can any one tell me when implantation could be taking place please? 

I want to avoid testing early as I find it totally 'head-wrecking' but I may need some help from  ...

 +


----------



## Carley

Hey worryallthetime (great name by the way) this sums me right up   

Congrats on being PUPO   

I think on a day 3 transfer its around 3-5 days roughly (dont quote me on that) and sooner if u had day 5 blast, my OTD is 9th if i go for blood test and not hpt!

Carley xXx


----------



## jesusloveme

Hi girls 
My test date is not until 4 th and I just did a clearblue digital test that said Pregnant 1-2 , am only 10dp2dt .. Is it possible to get positive early please God let it be mine oh God I glorified your holy name ...

Need advice pls girls I ve got four mire days to go 

Thanks all


----------



## JulieBoo

JLM - Did you have a trigger shot and if so when? but yes it is possible to have that result at your stage - congrats!  Seems he's with you, can you please send him in my direction.

WATT - implantation any time between 3 and 8 days past ET. xx

Welcome Skyline and Rachel.

I'm off to the cinema, catch you all later. xx mmmm Jonny Depp mmmmm


----------



## Worry All The Time

I like WATT  

Enjoy Pirates... we saw The Hangover: Part II yesterday - not a patch on Part I but a bit of a laugh and distraction! 
Am going off to plug into my ipod and have my 2WW Hypno fix for the day!

Thanks for the info both of you re: implantation etc. ...

x


----------



## jesusloveme

Hi again everyone
Yes Julie I triggered on 17th and retrieve 19 th transfer 21 ... God is everywhere babe and am sure is right there with you and everyone here stay blessed


----------



## dolphin17

Hi ladies  

Oh my goodness, I go awol for one day and the thread has gone mad, what a bunch of chatterboxes!   

*Julie - *I hope your meds get to you ok! I noticed in a post yesterday you said that ivf was most testing thing for a couple apart from raising a child - not true - IVF is by FAR the most stressful thing we can do!! (or maybe going to Afghanistan)   When you get your little darling(s) it will be a walk in the park compared to what you're currently doing  . Oh and you definitely tested too early!  

*Ultrafirebug - *Congrats on your bfp - I hope your betas continue to go up on your next test  

*Pixtrix - *how are you doing hun, still enjoying your pee stick addiction?!  

*Liverypickle *- i hope you've had a better day today hun  

*Princess H -    * for tomorrow 

*Claire *- I really hope your blood test brings good news tomorrow    

*Carrie - *Congrats on your bfp!!!   

*Jesus Love Me - *Congrats on your bfp too!!   

*Locini - *wishing you all the best for Friday    

AFM - I tested early yesterday and it was bfp! I then went to clinic to have my bloods done and the Dr called last night to confirm it's definitely a bfp. To be honest, it hasn't really sunk in, I can't quite allow myself to believe it has worked yet. Just hoping and praying it continues to go well   . By the way when I say I tested early, it was 17 dpo so not early by lots of clinic standards - so please don't be tempted to test early early if you know what I mean! 

Oh by the way, re saucy and cool dreams - I seem to have drawn the short straw - I dreamt of Christopher Biggins the other night?! Not in a sexual way I hasten to add   

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow, I hope we get lots more lovely BFPs    

love dolphin xxx


----------



## rachel1972

congrats to jesusloveme and dolphine  

sticky vibes to everyone waiting, im day one of 2ww and im bored of it already going to test on the 10th for sure.

good luck everyone


----------



## joste

Hello every one just wanted to say congratulations to all those that have   
&   &   &   to all experiencing problems.
&   and luck to all the 1st testers tom.
sorry its not more personal i just cant keep up with every body on here.

I so want to do a test this is killing me aaaaahhhhhhhhhggggggggggg


----------



## Sarah21

Hello ladies,

Lots of nattering going on today!

Dolphin - Congratulations!!      

JLM - Hope it is a BFP for you too  

JulieBoo - Enjoy Johnny, with any luck after seeing him on the screen he will feature in your dreams - now that would be a good dream 
Loving the military mission for your pessaries!

Carley - Sorry, I don't know how to work out when AF is due, some people do so hopefully someone else can help you - not that you need to know as you won't be having one for another 9 months!  

Ultrafirebug - Congratulations for your BFP,   it doubles tomorrow.

Sorry to people I have missed, can't scroll down any further!

To anyone else that has had a BFP that I have missed, congratulations    

Anyone that hasn't had good news today, I am so sorry  

AFM - Another day of stomach feeling stretched and having the odd cramp.  No nausea today though, but very hungry - think I am going to end up looking pregnant soon, even if I'm not  

Want to wish all you ladies with OTD tomorrow loads of luck - I know that's a lot of you.  Looking forward to logging in tomorrow and seeing loads of BFP's    

x


----------



## AnnBangor

Hello everyone!
Dolphin congratulations!!        

Hope everyone else isn't going too crazy!   
I'll be away now untill Friday. DH has surprised me with a break as it's my birthday on the weekend.
Good luck to everyone tesing in the next couple of days.
Ann x


----------



## polly16

Dolphin - Congratulations!!! So pleased for u. Wish u all the best for the next 8 months.


----------



## Praying4asibling

OMG I am going crazy, feel boiling hot and getting cramps! All signs my period is coming! I am only just a week into my 2ww!!! Am I being paranoid all could it all be over :-( x


----------



## everhopeful1234

Hello ladies,

I just wanted to tell you all my news.  I am supposed to do a pregnancy test on the 2nd June but just couldn't wait until Thursday so did it this morning and unbelievably i am frightened to say but it is a great big positive!!! Can't believe it even though i know i have to be very very careful.  I wish tb2306 a great big kiss and loads of luck to you all on here.  This is my 4th time lucky.  Didn't go to blastocyst as the previous 3 attempts did but ended up unsuccessful so it shows you, it doesn't matter thank God.  My fingers are crossed for all of us on here

Love to everyone

G xxxxxx


----------



## hjanea

Congratulations Dolphin  !!!! And I thought that my dream last night of endlessly climbing a hill was bad but I'd rather have that than Christopher Biggin  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow    !!!

Julie-hope you got your pessaries!!!
AFM-well cinema but unfortunately kids am-mars needs moms and it made me cry!!-blaming it on the hormones!!!
Got that 'pre af' feeling today-hope I'm imagining it    !!
Helen.xxx

Congratulations Everhopeful!!!


----------



## The_Scenic_Route

Im feeling very low today. My AF moods have arrived bang on schedule, Ive been tearful and sad all day and now Im very irritable, just as I am every other month of my life. I am so sure its over for me. Just waiting for some confirmation either way now. Can any of the ladies who have been pregnant before tell me if they had their normal AF moods during the 2ww? So fed up. XXX


----------



## Nittiya

Congratulations to everyone that tested positive.

I'm wondering if its OK to feel hungry all the time i can't stop eating. I eat about 4-5 times a day and snacks as well! I eat a huge meal at dinnertime and still feel hungry after. I'm only 5' and size 8 so and really worried that I'm eating way too much too soon, It can't be too healthy for my body. Do I listen to my body and eat when I'm hungry or try to cut down a bit. 


Just tested again as don't think 12 hours will make much of a difference, and yes!!!! got a   

Good luck to all who are testing tomorrow. Hope there are lots of bfp


----------



## Totoro

Dolphin, everhopeful and Nittiya!!!

I'm feeling excited but also scared to death. Don't know-how I'll sleep tonight.
On an interesting note DH has just realised that we might only get to have 1 child if that, I don't know where he was when I was heart broken after being told we only get 1 go on the NHS and then found out the cost of IVF. We both always spoken of wanting 3 children and having a family is all I've wanted. DH also seemed surprised to hear that our problems are male factor. Men are weird  I want to talk to him about it but I think he's take it as an attack or not want to talk about it. Oh well.

 and  especially to my fellow testers tomorrow xxx


----------



## samcar

Hey ladies

I know I haven't posted for a while but I've been reading alot & chuckled at quite a few posts.

I just want to wish my fellow 1st June testers pixtrix, frangipane, ultrafirebug, polly16, princess h, clairec1154, shaziahope, totoro, betsy88, nittita, and tb2306 all the luck in world, fingers crooswd for you all. I know some have had tough  jouneys & some tested early but all the best for everyone.

I'm looking forward to reading about bfp's in the morning.

samcar x


----------



## PixTrix

Here goes another try after losing this mornings mammoth post! Was not happy this had better work after taking so many notes in word first!!
An important day tomorrow, good luck all
Did you keep your will power Princess and manage to hold off testing until the morning? Good luck
Liverty, big hugs 
Ultra - Your sister is a story of hope, congratulations on your niece. that is great news, I hope those levels double nicely tomorrow
Julieboo plenty of time for things to change good luck for otd. Hope you managed to get your progesterone, that is quite an operation
Congratulations on your BFP's Mia and Carrie, 
Hey Cat 5dp5dt is only 10do so way too early to test, good luck for otd
Big hugs Betsy
Wow locini an extra 3 day wait for you, will seem like an eternity knowing that the results are there. Great you and DH can find out together
Big hugs Claire
Totoro if you feel ready to test tonight tyou could do. I got my glint of a positive a week ago in the afernoon and my OTD is also tomorrow. Although you will get your best result in the morning
Shazia lower back pain and cramps can be quite normal good luck for testing
Miss A only you know if you are prepared for the result either way if you test early. Personally it has made me obsessed and today is the first time that I haven't tested in the past week!
Carley the ivf drugs will put your natural af out of sync, 
Well done for avoiding testing early worry, it really is headwork testing early!!
Jesusloveme, it is possible to get a positive this early, but will depend on when you've triggered. Sounds like long enough since trigger mind, so congrats
Woohoo dolphin congratulations. I've got withdrawals, today is the first day that I haven't tested since my first BFP a week ago! I contented myself with the digi rising to 2-3! Itching to pee on a stick tho!
Rachel lol planning your test day on day 1, anything to shorten this 2ww torture!
Freeze, by far not over feeling hot and cramps can be a good sign
Yay everhopeful congrats!
Scenic route pmt symptoms can be very normal
Nittiya congrats!
 Have you managed to hold out from testing early samcar? Good luck
 Hope I've got all that right, sorry for missing anyone out love and luck to all.
I've been to agility tonight and fell flat on my **** lol no harm done I hope!


----------



## PixTrix

hmm that didn't copy and paste well, hope you can make sense!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

wow how much chatter 

Welcome to Rachel1972

Dolphin17, Nittiya and Foreverhopeful 

First day of testing tomorrow!

 Pixtrix, Samcar, Frangipane, Ultrafirebug, Polly16, PrincessH Clairec1154, Shaziahope, Totoro, Betsy88,     for your result to be the right one


Sending   and      to all

Em


----------



## samcar

PixTrix 

Long time no speak, sorry I missed your post about testing early & your BFP congratulations so pleased for you. This is such a busy thread I keep losing track. yes I have managed to resist testing early mainly down to a agreement with my bestfriend she made me promise to try and resist & wouldn't let me buy a test! So we went to boots after work today to buy one ready for the morning, I think she's more anxious than DH! 

Goodnight to everyone else, hope you all get a good nights sleep 

Samcar


----------



## Princess H

Good luck to all my beautiful testing buddies for the morning.

   to all of us.

Helen xx


----------



## PixTrix

very wise Samcar and thanks so much. I have never been an early tester and I must admit it has sent me bonkers, in a good way lol just way too much testing in the past week! Wishing you all the luck in the world for the morning     

thank you and you too princess. Here's to each and every one of the june 1st bunch


----------



## Betsy88

Best of luck tomorrow ladies!          I tested today,BFN. I was so numb after sobbing since Sunday that I didn't shed a tear,just stared at the pee stick for a while,hoping for a miracle that didn't happen.  

Congratulations for those who got BFPs.For those with BFNs and still waiting,we'll have those babies sooner or later!
My prayers are with you all. Have a good night.God bless us!

xxx


----------



## Carley

Gd luck to all u lovely ladies that r testing tomo!  

Carley xXx


----------



## PixTrix

Betsy, I am so so sorry. There's no words I can offer to ease the pain, but want to send you a big hug. This is a rollercoaster of a journey, from which I have learned so many things including perserverance can bring you your dreams. I hope you can gain strength and find a way forward xxx


----------



## Betsy88

Thank you Pixtrix. Hubby promised to take me to the cinema tomorrow and have dinner at our fave Chinese restaurant. I'm so in the mood for retail therapy now actually,so might do that as well!  

Just finished watching "Google Baby " on channel 4..did anyone watch it? It's about surrogacy being done in India.I'm not keen on it though;still wanted to experience everything myself. 
      xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Betsy, I think retail therapy is a must and lots of it! Yeah I watched it and a very interesting watch it was too! Hang in there, there is always hope that you can experience everything yourself


----------



## dolphin17

Morning ladies  
Just popping on to wish everyone luck that's testing today - hope we get lots of lovely bfps!  

*Scenic Route - *Sorry you had a bad day yesterday, hope you have a better day today  - try not to worry about feeling irritable - it could just as easily be pg related xxx

Will be back on later with more personals

love dolphin xxx


----------



## JulieBoo

Morning All,

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone today and a huge congrats to everyone who has had their BFPs already.

I know after yesterday you all told me off for testing early, but I couldn't help it, I tested again today and it's still BFN. I've just done a search and checked 50 ladies who in the past got BFNs at 9dp3dt and not one went on to get a BFP, so I'm pretty convinced this is an accurate reading. I appreciate your positivity and if it were me reading this, I would be saying it's not over yet and trust me I'm praying there will be a change in result, but I'm also trying to be realistic.
Modification - I've just done that, go back to the pee stick thing, just to see if it's changed it's mind and well there is an incredibly faint line. I can see an evap line on yesterdays and this one is definitely a shade darker ... so maybe?? OK not all PMA completely gone then, I won't reach for the Tia Maria just yet  

Anyway, went to see Pirates Of the Caribbean last night, it was pretty good, not as funny as some of the past ones, but our Johnny gave an amazing performance as usual mmmmm.

Pop back on later to read all your wonderful results. xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Oh and the military operation was a success and my pessaries were delivered at 1800 last night .... "I love it when a plan comes together" xx

do do do do do do do d do do do d d d do (that's my interpretation of the A team theme tune written in do's ..... yes I'm bored ok)


----------



## clairec1154

Agh julieboo I do remember you telling me 12 days was too early!! I will tell you later if we are wrong or right


----------



## JulieBoo

Lol Claire, I know, why do we never take our own advice.


Hey thinking about you especially today xxxx   When do you get your results?


----------



## Shaziahope

OMG I cannot believe it!! I lay in bed till 7am as was so scared to test and now holding it in my hand...     Please stick with me my embies.. just want to say   to everyone today and THANK U for all your support.. OMG        xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Shazia

Congratulations on your 
You must be on 

Hoping this is the first of many


Em


----------



## Princess H

Mine was a BFN this morning xx


----------



## Jo1980

Goodluck for all the testers today, I am nervous for all of you!!!

Also thinking of those who don't get that BFP.

I have another week to wait, this must be the most nerve racking time of my life    

Jo xx


----------



## Carley

Shaz WOOOOO HOOOOOO CONGRATULATIONS   Soooooo happy for u on ur BFP!!!!!   

Princess sooo sorry to hear about ur BFN i wish all of us would be guaranteed to get a BFP    

Looking forward to reading more BFPs today   

Hope everyone else is well!!

Afm im driving myself crazy on this (my first) 2ww lol and im not even a wk into it yet lol, feel like AF is on way but then tbh ive had bad pains all the way thru so im trying not to read too much into anything at mo, but then im still not sure how to work out wen AF would b due!!!!

Carley xXx


----------



## everhopeful1234

Hello girls,

Congratulations to everyone on here and good luck to all in the next few days.  Having read a book last night on the early stages of pregnancy it frightened me!  So i did another test this morningand thank goodness it says POSITIVE again.  Than God!

Thinking of you all and my fingers are crossed for all of you.
G xxxxxxx


----------



## Panda power

Morning girls,

Good luck to all the testers today.  

Congratulations to the BFPs and big    to the BFN.

Just had to come on as been    this morning. Had some light spotting last two days. Nothing when wiped just a few spots on panty liner. Then went to the loo this morning and when I wiped there was brown discharge and a small string like clot.  Feeling very low as I think it's too late for implantation, I am 11 days after 3 day embie transfer. Hope I am wrong and that they are just snuggling in. Can't take much more of this. OTD not for another 6 days.  

Hope everyone has a better day than me. 

Xxxx


----------



## hasina

It's a BFN for me tested early even though otd is 2moro.. No way it will change even soo can feel af on it's way


----------



## Sarah21

Shazia - CONGRATULATIONS       Bet you are over the moon.

Panda Power - Keep up that PMA, it could always be just one of the embies coming away if you had 3 put back in.  You need to keep positive for them    

Everyhopeful - CONGRATULATIONS to you too!     

Princess H - I am so sorry for your BFN, it is horrible to go through all of this treatment and then get a negative result, thinking of you  

Hasina - So sorry for you too  

JulieBoo - Looks like there is a chance....how about stepping away from the ps for a few days and giving it a chance to grow    And for you to stop worrying!

Good luck to all the other testers today

x


----------



## locini

Princess and Hasina - I am so sorry to hear your results, I can't imagine the pain you must be feeling, give yourselves time and best of luck to you both in the future x x x 

Shaziahope - Congratulations, delighted for you x x x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

**** **** **** ****

I think I'm getting AF twinges.  I'm 13dpo now, and the HPTs are only showing faint lines, which fluctuate in time with the hCG injections I'm taking every three days.  Determined not to cry though...

;(


----------



## NSA76

Hi Ladies, just a quick note this morning.

Sending you massive hugs *Princess H* and *Hasina*   

Congratulations! *Everhopeul1234* and *Shaziahope*  

Panda power Hang in there honey. Sending you big hugs too   

Sending lots of    to everyone else testing today.

I hope everyone else is ok.

AFM The nerves have started to kick in. Only two days to go.... eek! xx


----------



## Betsy88

Princess and Hasina, may I join you in your        Mine is a BFN too!    

Congratulations for the BFPs,sending you   

Now,for that retail therapy badly needed.....


xxx


----------



## Shaziahope

Thank u guys, can you believe no one else knows yet .. just trying to keep my feet on the ground  .. as dont want to get too excited , yet feel like after 10 years, with two sisters who have their families etc .. always the babysitter etc .. MY TURN   
However what i actually feel like is   anybody but realistically know i am not out of the woods as yet     

I am sorry for all the    and


----------



## Jess81

Hi ladies, 
Can I join u? I'm having a bit of a wobbly moment I woke up this morning with real af pains. TMI alert I've just been to loo and have a small amour of pinky brown discharge! With both my previous tx it's happened on day 6 the same and both have been BFN's I'm not holding out much hope and don't undretand why I can't get past this point!!! I'm really really gutted as I was so positive about this one!  I'm 5dp3dt which is I had a 2 day transfer would be day 6! 

I'm due to test a week tomorrow 

Jess x


----------



## Carrie D

Just popped on to see how the June 1st testers got on.  

Princess, Betsy, Hasina    So sorry.

BFP'ers - Congratulations - fantastic news x

Julie - Sending the    to Germany right now!  Soooo hoping that faint line gets stronger and stronger.  Give it a couple of days and try again.

Hi to everyone else.  Stay sane!

Carrie D xx


----------



## samcar

Morning all,

It was a BFN for me

Congratulations Shaziahope on your BFP - really pleased for you, you've proved Patience is a virtue.

Princess H, Hasina & Betsy 88 - so sorry you've had BFN - you're right though Betsy88 our time will come, we might even find ourselves on the same 2ww next time.

Good luck to everyone else, this thread has kept me sane during my 2ww

Samcar


----------



## Sarah21

Samcar - So sorry to hear about your BFN    

Jess - Sounds to me like it could be implantation?  Don't give up hope yet    

Betsy - Sorry for you too    

Saucy Sailoress - You're not at the end yet - it's not necessarily AF pains.  Whens your OTD?

x


----------



## Jess81

Thanks Sarah,
If I could have just got through today without it happening I prob would have been more positive! 

Does anyone know if gestone actually stops af or if you can still bleed whilst on it? 

Thanks 

Jess xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Congratulations - Shazia, Everhopeful, Dolphin   

So sorry - Princess Helen, Hasina, Betsy, Samcar      that's just so ****    


Jess - I agree with Sarah, 5dpt is the perfect time for implantation bleeding.

For the rest of us still waiting -    .... to be honest I think mine was an evaporation line, but I'll take your advice Sarah and step away from the pee sticks for a couple of days.  It't not depressing me as I wouldn't tested if I didn't think I could handle it, I just need to find something constructive to do to take my mind of this bloody waiting ... any suggestions?

xx


----------



## Totoro

OTD and it's BFN for me. I didn't think this year could have got any worse. I would have been due on the 1st anniversary of my friends death and my 2nd wedding anniversary (can't believe I forgot that the other day! I'm a sh*t wife.). We still haven't even celebrated our first one because of his death, money and now treatment. Im just gutted. I don't think I'll ever get any luck.  Sorry for being miserable, my heart physically hurts.

 to all the BFPs, give your tummy a rub from me x

 to all the BFNs xxx


----------



## magsandemma

HI all


Wow this looks like a very busy thread, just thought I would pop on and join you as I had a day 3 fet yesturday of one 8 and one 7 cell embie.  SO I gues this is offically day 1 of 2ww, I remember how crazy these waits have been in the past but hoping that my little girlie will keep me occupied this time round.    How has everyone been since transfer have u taken time off and rested or just got on with things as normal, I had a few hrs in bed yesturday afternoon after the et and today as just on the sofa watching crapping daytime tv at the mo.  But Lou has a friends leaving nursery party at 1.30 and am thinking of going to that and just taking it easy as if Ijust stay indoors all day may drive myself crazy.  


Will try to catch up with everyone oin thread this eve, but congrats to bfps today and big hugs to bfns, good luck with anyone else still to test today!!


Maggie
xx


----------



## Shaziahope

Thank you samcar and Julie, trying to work and not think about the    
When all i want todo is


----------



## Betsy88

Princess,Hasina & Samcar: sending you my biggest   . Praying that our next cycle will be the "one". 

Best of luck to everyone,it has been a long journey for all of us but we'll get there in the end....our babies safe in our arms.

It has been a pleasure meeting you all here,kept the 2ww bearable.

You ladies rock!!! 

God bless us all! 

Betsyxxx


----------



## JulieBoo

Totoro - So sorry hunny.  It's sickening when you think how much money, time and effort we plough into our dreams and so many people don't get the results they so desperately want.  Thoughts are with you at such a tough time and draw on the strength that each day you will feel a little bit better, maybe even enough to have another go soon.

Welcome Maggie - one of those days today, we're normally a happy, jokey bunch of ladies. x

Shazia - I think you should shout it from the rooftops, why shouldn't you be excited?  I'm excited for you! xx


----------



## topgirl1

Hi all
im pretty new to all this and was given this link, i had my ET yesterday and have a long 12 day wait...
Good Luck to all doing there PT's


----------



## clairec1154

JulieBoo - sometime this afternoon when the phone rings.

Totoro - Me too already spent £6000 plus we took on a member of staff in January to take over my job.  Just need to keep the faith cos it will happen


----------



## topgirl1

Hi 
i have to do my HPT on the 13th after having my ET yesterday


----------



## dolphin17

*Hasina, Betsy, Totoro, Samcar - *I am so sorry  sending you all big hugs and hoping that you have a different outcome next time   
*Panda Power - *hoping it's implantation hun, try stay positive    
*Shazia & Everhopeful - *congrats on your BFPs   
*Magsandemma - *welcome to the thread - I remember we used to do quiz together a few years ago! Good luck for your OTD   
*Claire - *good luck for the call this afternoon


----------



## polly16

It a bfp for me again this morning, however did a clearblue conception and it only said 1-2 weeks, I know I been drinking lots of water but am so scared this chemical as am 16 dpo so should be 2-3 weeks now.


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi Polly - Congrats honey.  It could be late implantation, are you having your HCG level tested?  If not I'd give it a few days and test again.  So long as you're not getting any bleeding. x


----------



## mia83

Hasina, Betsy, Totoro, Samcar - I am so sorry for  bfn hugs  to  u  u  have  been  lovely  hope  u doing ok,

Shazia , Everhopeful, Polly16 - congrats on your BFPs  and  to  everyone  who are about  to test  wish  us  all  bfp.

2morrow is  my  otd as  u  know  i testes early and  got  bfp  been  testing  for  three days  now  still  positive  but  last night  had  spotting  brownish im not  worrying  that  much  cos  i  don't  have  pains  nothing  like  period  pains  i  just  hope  it will stop  its  not  much  only when i wipe  feeling  very tired  and  lost my appetite,
hugs  to  u all


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi everyone, I got bad news.  My HGC today was 8.5 so its means im miscarrying.  Not sure if we will try IVF again or go straight to adoption.  Need a few days to work out what we are gonna do.  Congrats to all the BFP's, sorry to all the BFN's and good luck to those still waiting x


----------



## Betsy88

Ultrafirebug: BIG HUGS hun! Hope you feel better soon. xxx


----------



## Frangipane

BFN for me. I am so devastated yet again. I know I can't do a 6th fresh cycle so I think my dream has gone. I feel so empty.

Congrats to all the BFPs and good luck to all. Time to quit FF now. x


----------



## JulieBoo

Ultra and Frangipane - so sorry to hear your news.  Hope you both feel better soon, both physically and mentally.  xx


----------



## hasina

first of all *betsy princess, ultra, frangipane, totora,samcar                                   im soo gutted have no words to say to u ladies... wish u all the best next round.xxxxx*

congrats those that have got bfp


----------



## clairec1154

BFN for me as well seems an unlucky day


----------



## MissA

Hi Ladies;

Shazia &  mia83 & Everhopeful - congrats on your BFPs     
polly16: Congrats honey, Give it another day or so and test again    

Hasina, Betsy, Totoro, Samcar, Frangipane, clairec1154, ultrafirebug: BIG HUGS to all of you!        Hope you feel better soon. xxx

Looking forward to reading more BFPs in the next few days!!

Afm im driving myself crazy on this (my first) 2ww lol and im 11days post IUI, feel like AF is on way as it is due this friday!!  I have been getting AF twinges every now and then!!!


good luck to all in the next few days!!
MissA


----------



## Sarah21

Claire, ultrafirebug and frangipane - I am so sorry to hear your news.  I know that nothing anyone can say will make you feel any better, so just wanted to say I am thinking of you all


----------



## hope14

Hello Ladies,

I am 8dp5dt today natural FET, feeling no symptoms whatsover. too scared to POS.
My beta is on 3rd June. Anyone else had a bfp with no symptoms?

Help!


----------



## Princess H

I can't believe how many BFN's we've had today.

*Hasina, Betsy, Samcar, Totoro, Ultra, Frangipane & Claire -* why has life been so cruel to us all today, my thoughts are with you all xx

Congrats to the BFP's, really happy for you all xx

I spoke to one of the nurses at the clinic this morning, told her about the bleeding & also the other symptoms I've had in the last 48 hours & she wants me to continue with the Crinone gel & test again on Friday morning. She said it may have been late implantation & the HCG may not be present yet for a positive result. I'm sitting on the fence for the next 48 hours, I don't want to get my hopes up & feel like I did this morning again.

Helen xxx


----------



## JulieBoo

Helen honey, what a horrible situation to be in, as if this blooming 2ww is hard enough to have it extended.  So      for you that we have a nice surprise on here from you on Friday.


I hate test days on these threads, they're so full of emotion both good and bad, does nothing for your nerves at all.


----------



## Princess H

Thanks Julie, it really is awful isn't it. Part of me wants to believe the BFN but then after the sypmtoms I've had the other part of me doesn't want to give up hope. The bleed has now stopped completely, my boobs are really sore (which I don't get with AF) & I've been feeling nauceous. I was trying to eat lunch yesterday & every mouthfull was making me feel more & more sick. xx


----------



## Panda power

Ok. Think this is the end of the road for us.

Real AF pains now, got proper sanitary towel on and toilet full of blood every time I go.  Am absolutely distraught. Not stopped      all day. Still got face DH when he comes home from work.

Rang hosp and cried to them. Life is cruel as still to use pessaries (other way!) and test on Tuesday.

Life is so unfair.  
   and lots of panda power to us all for going through he'll, emotionally, physically and mentally xxxxxx


----------



## rachel1972

panda power my heart goes out to you, its good to let it out and cry at least your not bottling it all up , hope your hubby is understanding.x


----------



## Shaziahope

hope14 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am 8dp5dt today natural FET, feeling no symptoms whatsover. too scared to POS.
> My beta is on 3rd June. Anyone else had a bfp with no symptoms?
> 
> Help!


YES I DID  .. and you can ask everyone here how i was stressing so much thinking it was not right and today i have got a 

I am so sorry to everyone who has got a BFN, reading your comments is so emotionally .. I am sorry and wish you all the luck and  ... love u loads, you guys are so courageous  xxx


----------



## hjanea

To the bfp ladies-congratulations!! Really pleased for you.

But on the whole what an awful awful day for lots of lovely people on this thread. My heart goes out to you all        .

Princess H-everything crossed for you for friday     .

Helen.xxx


----------



## nat81

hello everyone sorry I have not been on here for a while, big congratulations to all the bfp.
So sorry to everyone that had bfn life can be so unfair at times!!
Well I have been having up days and down days mostly feeling down the last couple of days having cramps and thinking af is coming. Anyway I caved in and did a test this morning and to my shock horror surprise it was a bfp I can't believe it I have tested 2 days early just hoping and praying that it doesn't change before Fri, do you think thats poss?  
nat81 
xxx


----------



## hope14

Hi Shaziahope & Nat81

Did you have any symptoms and what dpt are you when you got your bfp.
thanks for al th info.


----------



## Kitty_Kate

nat81 said:


> . Anyway I caved in and did a test this morning and to my shock horror surprise it was a bfp I can't believe it I have tested 2 days early just hoping and praying that it doesn't change before Fri, do you think thats poss?
> nat81
> xxx


Anything's possible, but cross your fingers and hope for the best... it's promising!!!!


----------



## PixTrix

Sending out big hugs to hasina, betsy, samcar, totoro, frangipane, claire and Panda

So sorry Ultra and extra big hug coming your way.

Congratulations to shaziahope, everhopeful, dolphin, polly and nat.

I really hope I haven't missed anyone out, if I have I'm sorry.

Well I have had quite a day! I woke at 4.30 am busting for a wee so thought righ this is my first morning urine lets do my official test and was devastated to see that the conception indicator had dropped back down to 1-2 again. So got in a right stress couldn't go back to sleep and got in touch with clinic who said I should go an get my bloods done. Just before going I did another test with wee saved for over 5 hours and it was back up to 2-3. Panic over, shouldn't have tested in the early hours after only been a few hours before and drinking loads before bed lol 

The good news is my beta hcg result was 329 so its a BFP and will pray hard for a nice double in fridays bloods.

love and luck to all upcoming testers xx


----------



## Sarahb1977

Hi, can I join in with the rest of you ladies waiting?  Had one embryo put back on Monday and now it feels like I have the longest wait ever ahead of me. I test on the 12th June.  So sorry to those of you who have already had bfn, my thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi everyone, apologies for the lack of personals

Just to let you know I have spent the last 36 hours in hospital.  Its looking very bad - ectopic.  They will decide what to do tomorrw, but it will probably be surgery.

My beta yesterday was 274.  I'm bleeding profusely and my scan was very suspicious looking.

Thanks for all your support and for all the laughs over this difficult time.  I would love to continue this journey, but I'm not prepared to die for it so I'm giving up.  My journey is finished

Lots of love to everyone

Livertypickle x


----------



## hjanea

PixTrix-that sounds like a good beta!!!!

Oh LivertyPickle you poor thing. Sending you an enormous    .


----------



## Sarah21

Pixtrix - Congratulations!!

LivertyPickle - What an awful thing to have to go through, so sorry it hasn't worked for you.  My thoughts are with you    

x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Livertypickle said:


> Hi everyone, apologies for the lack of personals
> 
> Just to let you know I have spent the last 36 hours in hospital. Its looking very bad - ectopic. They will decide what to do tomorrw, but it will probably be surgery.
> 
> My beta yesterday was 274. I'm bleeding profusely and my scan was very suspicious looking.
> 
> Thanks for all your support and for all the laughs over this difficult time. I would love to continue this journey, but I'm not prepared to die for it so I'm giving up. My journey is finished
> 
> Lots of love to everyone
> 
> Livertypickle x


I am so sorry for your news. I wish there were something I could do to help x x x


----------



## Carley

Livertypickle im soooo sorry to hear your news wish there was summat i could say to make it all ok     

Carley xXx


----------



## JulieBoo

Oh Liverty - I'm so so sorry to hear your news, to the point that you've got me in tears.  DH says I'm being hormonal but my ectopic is still so raw and I can only imagine what you're going through right now. So so sad to hear you are giving this journey up, but I completely understand why you feel that way and want to wish you a very very happy future.  I hope it doesn't take too long to put this all behind you and move forward.  Will miss your ****.


Take very good care of yourself


Julie xx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Liverty, I am so very sorry my heart goes out to you    I hope with time you can find a different path on a new journey


----------



## ultrafirebug

Livertypickle - really sorry to hear about the ectopic.  I hope you recover soon x


----------



## Livertypickle

Ladies, you are the absolute best.

We've been considering adoption for a while and this has encouraged my husband to realise that we need to move on.  I may never have a baby growing in my tummy again, but there is one growing in my heart instead and I can't wait to meet them, whenever that may be

Lots of love to everyone - I still want to know how you all do over the coming week and will be popping in and out to hopeful offer lots of congratulations   

Love from Livertypickle  x  x  x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Livertypickle - do you have any embies left?  x


----------



## Livertypickle

Yes, we have 8.  That's been the most difficult thing to think about.  We have decided we cannot risk my life in order to potentially give them life.  
I read that you were miscarrying UFB, I'm so sorry to hear that.  What are your plans?  I know it is early days yet, just wanted to send you all my love.

.... and also to send congratulations to all those who have had lucky BFPs today and lots of hugs and hope for the future for those who have not.

Livertypickle x


----------



## dolphin17

*Liverty *- I am so very sorry to read what you're going through  - I hope tomorrow goes as well as it can and you have a quick recovery   . Thinking of you  xxx


----------



## Betsy88

Oh Livertypickle! You made me cry!     I'm so sorry to hear about what happened. Sending you bunches of     . Maybe it's your body's way of saying you need a break from all these stress. 

I'll light a candle for all our embabies tonight . And I'll say a few prayers for us ladies fighting our own battles. I can't say I'm very religious,but my faith helped me survive each time I was down. If it will help pull us up, then I'll do it. 

Best of luck to us all. 

Lots of Love,
Betsy xxx


----------



## Jo1980

Sending lots of big   for everyone who got BFN. What an emotional day   

Congrats for the BFP's   

Still another week until my OTD, that's a total of 18 days to wait! I am so tempted to test on Sunday which will be 14dpt but I don't think I could cope with the result if it's a BFN. This is my 1st IVF, IVF is def not for the faint hearted!!! This is the most challenging thing I have done in my life so far.

Jo xxxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Livertypickle - im ok, bleeding has nearly finished.  DH and I have decided to take some time out of treatment and will try IVF again in September.  We were disappointed that I was understimulated so we saw the consultant this evening and he has said that they will increase my dose by 50% to hopefully produce more eggs. Hope your out of hospital soon and good luck with whatever you decide x


----------



## Emily79

Evening ladies..

massive   to all..especially those with bfn today.

I had ec on 23rd and et on 28th..that makes me 4dp5dt!!! i think..am i right? 

Had cramps on and off today..feeling hot and boobs very tender..i am putting this all down to the cyclogest though.

this really is the hardest part of the whole process! otd is next wed which seems so long away, i can hear those pee sticks calling!!  

hope everyone having a nice chilled evening xxx


----------



## lilhayley

just wanted to  everyone who got their results today - you are truly all in my thoughts.

Congratulations to all the BFP and big  to the girls whose results were negative . So so cruel 

My emotions are all over the place at the moment - this such a stressful journey for all of us.

Sending love to everyone and good vibes and luck for tomorrow's testers

xxxxx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Just a quick congrats to all you ladies who got a bfp today.  If you got a bfn be kind to yourself and do what ever it takes to make you feel better but remember it is nothing you did or didn't do. I was devastated when I got my bfn cycle 1 and I know I will be the same this time if it doesn't work out. Thank god for ff for the constant support. 

Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

WOAH what a day it has been on this thread

Firstly Livertypickle, am so so sorry for what you are going through, my thoughts are with you, DH and DD    

big     to Samcar, Frangipane, Ultrafirebug, Princess H, ClareC1154, totoro, Betsy88 and Hasina, take care of you and DH/DPs

 to Pixtrix, Polly16, Shaziahope, Nittiya, TB2306, Everhopeful and Dolphin 17


 for testing tomorrow sarah21 and Mia83

     and lots of  all round

Em


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you everyone


----------



## NSA76

Hi everyone

My heart goes out to you Livertypickle. Reading your post brought tears to my eyes and I wish there was something I could do to end your suffering. Life is so cruel sometimes and I just don't understand why so many of us have to endure such heartache. I hope that one day soon you will be in a better place and finally on your path to extend your family. Sending you lots of love and big hugs   

I also hope everyone else who got a BFN yesterday is doing ok today. Sending lots of love and hugs to each of you too   

Congratulations to everyone who got a BFP.

Good luck to anyone testing today. I hope we hear some good news xx


----------



## Sarah21

Hey ladies,

Well, I shall be the 1st, and hopefully not the last to post some good news today.  I got a  

Still can't believe it - when does it sink in??!?!?  I keep worrying now about getting through the next few weeks, but telling myself I should be very happy to have got this far.

Feels very surreal, but was fantastic to be able to give my mum some good news this morning.

Good luck to anyone else testing today

x


----------



## dolphin17

Good morning ladies

*Ultrafirebug, Frangipane and ClaireC *- I'm so sorry you had sad news yesterday  - sending you all a big hug   

*Liverypickle - *sending you more hugs too hun  

*Sarah21 - *congratulations on your bfp, great news! 

Good luck to anyone else testing today  

love dolphin xxx


----------



## hjanea

Congratulations Sarah!!!!


----------



## Praying4asibling

Congrats Sarah long may the bfp's continue ..........  Xx


----------



## MissA

Congratulations Sarah on you BFP, what a great news to start the day!!!

Good luck to Mia and anyone else testing today or in the coming days!!

Liverypickle - sending you more hugs too hun


----------



## mia83

congrats  sarah21  on  ur  bfp
i tested  this morning  got  bfp  too  and  called  the  hospital  made  an scan appointment  fr the  16th of  june.
hugs  to  u all  hope  u all get  bfp  ladies  lots  of  luck.
mia


----------



## jesusloveme

Morning all 
Big  massive to the Bfp .....
  to the bfn. , God is still here and He'll surely answer our prayers amen

Here I am again very confused , I think I need   to take away all the stick in the house ,
I tested again this morning and the clearblue says pregnant 2-3 weeks and 58 hours ago it was pregnant 1-2 week,, Am I pregnant ? Or still trigger shot, Otd oi in 2 days am 12dp2dt
The only survive embryo from eight collected ..

Oh my God my redeemer thank you so much for seen me this far ,,,,,

Baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## locini

Big Congratulations to Sarah and Mia, absolutely delighted for you both x x x


----------



## rachel1972

sarah and mia congrats


----------



## MissA

Congratulations Mia!!      on your


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Oh wow - with Mia and Sara on the list, that means there's over a 50% pass rate so far this month...  I am totally crossing all my fingers and toes to keep this run of luck going x x x


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi all

Congrats Sarah and Mia.

jesuslovesme - it sounds like a genuine BFP to me.

I'm having a very very down day, so won't stay.  Love to all. xx


----------



## PixTrix

Yay congratulations Sarah and Mia, well done.

looking good jesusloves me

Hey Julie big hugs. Here to listen, if you need to get anything off your chest?


----------



## longest2ww

holly17 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 30th June Only, who have had IVF, ICSI,PGD, FET or IUI.
> 
> Simply post your details and i will add you to the list
> 
> Emxx
> 
> [csv]
> 
> Name, Treatment, OTD, Result
> 
> pixtrix, FET, 1st June,
> samcar, IUI, 1st June,
> Frangipane, ICSI, 1st June,
> ultrafirebug, IVF, 1st June,
> polly16, ICSI, 1st June,
> Princess H, IVF, 1st June,
> ClaireC1154, FET, 1st June,
> shaziahope, , 1st June,
> Totoro, ICSI, 1st June,
> Betsy88, ICSI, 1st June,
> Nittiya, , 1st June,
> TB2306, , 1st June,
> Sarah21, ICSI, 2nd June,
> mia83, IVF, 2nd June,
> Hasina, IUI, 2nd June,
> Everyhopefull1234, , 2nd June,
> Dolphin17, ICSI, 3rd June,
> Livertypickle, FET, 3rd June,
> tanway, DIUI, 3rd June,
> nat81, ICSI, 3rd June,
> joste, IVF, 3rd June,
> NSA76, DEICSI, 3rd June,
> Margi307, ICSI, 3rd June,
> Catt, ICSI, 3rd June,
> The_Scenic_Route, IVF, 3rd June,
> Hope14, FET, 3rd June,
> Carrie D, IVF, 4th June,
> Jesusloveme, ICSI, 4th June,
> Saucy Sailoress, ICSI, 5th June,
> Julieboo, FET, 6th June,
> lilhayley, ICSI, 6th June,
> dreamer01, , 6th June,
> hjanea, DFET, 6th June,
> MissA, IUI, 6th June,
> MrsRock, FET, 6th June,
> AnnBangor, ICSI, 6th June,
> pandapower, IVF, 7th June,
> Jo1980, IVF, 8th June,
> Emily79, IVF, 8th June,
> Freeze, IVF, 8th June,
> Daisylea33, ICSI, 9th June,
> Anniedollymix, ICSI, 9th June,
> Angelz, IVF, 9th June,
> Jess81, ICSI, 9th June,
> Carley, IVF, 9/11th June,
> worryallthetime, IVF, 11th June,
> sarahb1977, , 12th June,
> topgirl1, , 13th June,
> Rachel1872, FET, 14th June,
> _Loubelle 118, , ,
> MagsandEmma, , ,
> _
> 
> [/csv]


----------



## Jess81

Hi girls, 
 Just wanted to let you know that I have properly started to bleed today! I'm 6dp3dt and my other 2 tx both failed on day 6 and it's exactly how it was on those! I just don't understand why I'm bleeding whilst on gestone! Am I not on the right dose?? I think I'm going to go to the drs next week once test day has been and gone to see about immunity testing. I've heard about type 1 testing but does anyone know what's involved? I just feel to have 3 fail on day 6 there is something not right and I'm not willing to throw another 5k down the drain! I'm fine coz I had a scare yesterday so think I did my crying yesterday!! 

If anyone can advise on what to ask the drs it would be grately appreciated

Jess x


----------



## longest2ww

I would like to be added to this post as had an IUI on 28th May, keeping my fingers crossed for the 13th June, when we find out.  It seems to be the longest 2 weeks of my life.


----------



## Mrs Rock

Gosh finding it hard to keep up with this thread.

Just wanted to send huge hugs to Livertypickle.

JulieBoo, sorry you are feeling so down, we are here for you 

Longest2ww welcome, I know how you feel. Don't know how to get through these next 4 days myself.

Jess, you need to look at Agate's FAQ in the 'Investigations and Immune Issues' section. Here is the link, look at 13.1
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.12
From memory, the level 1 immune tests are thyroid function plus a few others. By the way, when I bled early on my 1st IVF I was advised to have a hysteroscopy afterwards to check there were no fibroids cauing the early bleeding. Have you had one ever?


----------



## PixTrix

So sorry Jess, sending you a big hug. Not sure I have got any answers for you, but I had the level 1's done through my GP to check for reasons for no implantation. I was found to have weak lupus anticoagulant and have been on clexane for this. I also take gestone, steroids and aspirin. Other than level 1's I haven't gone down the immune route, but was taking a high dose steroid due to possible links between endo and increaed nk cell activity. I believe the level 1's are more to do with clotting issues, thyroid etc though not sure. Not sure if you've looked here, but here is the link for the immunes http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0


----------



## JulieBoo

Jess - sorry to hear your news, this whole thing is so ****.


Pixtrix and Mrs Rock - Thanks.  I'm just so convinced that this hasn't worked for me and I feel physically sick and tired with this 2ww.  Only just got out of bed, cos I just couldn't face being awake, but then I was having nightmares, the ones where you dream you've woke up but actually you haven't and then you can't wake up ..... I just wish AF would hurry up now and get this nightmare over with.


----------



## Princess H

Hey Julie, big big big, huge, emormous         from me to you hunni xxx


----------



## dolphin17

*Mia - *congratulations hun, great news! 

*Jess -  *I've replied to you on our cycle buddy thread xxx

*Julie - *I'm sorry you're having a down day - but that's so normal and doesn't mean it hasn't worked... really hoping you get your PMA back soon  

*longest2ww - *welcome to the thread 

*Princess -   *for tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix

I'm not surprised your feeling down today Julie, those types of nightmares are flipping horrid. Whats convincing you that it hasn't worked?


----------



## Princess H

Hi Dolphin, thank you but I've given up hope after another BFN this morning. I've been in touch with my clinic & booked a follow up to sort out next cycle. I turn 40 in September so had to get in quick for 1 more crack on NHS, seeing as the NHS made me wait so long.

Seconds out..... round 2 here we come xx


----------



## Jess81

Mrs Rock, i've never had any tests at all! it's assumed that because all the scans are ok and it's male factor that there is nothing wrong with me! i asked after the last Tx to ahve some tests done and they said they wouldn't. which is why i'm thinking of going via my GP. then if those tests come back fine then all is good. 

PixTrix, my clinic won't give steriods! and i don't know what else to ask them for. 

I just spoke to the clinic and told them i want some tests done and she said they might do this time but they would only do tests for recurrent miscarraige is this the same as the level 1 tests? the poor nurse just got the brunt of me and i told her if they wouldn't do them i'd find somewhere that would! 

hmmm think i might need to change clinic! 

jess x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Jess - of course you need to change clinic.  You clearly have a recurrent problem, and your clinic should want to know what is causing it.   

Julie - Stop it.  There are twelve people in the line in front of you.  You have 4 days till your test date.  If you're gonna get all depressed and decide it hasn't worked, then you're effectively saying it's all over for all of us who are in front of you in the line... how motivational is that, soldier?   

Livertypickle - hope you're getting better and feeling OK.   

Congratulations   to Mia and Sarah, by the way... thank you for starting our day off with happy news!!!


----------



## PixTrix

Big hugs princess. Good to see you have some fighting spirit there for round 2, if there's anything thats needed to get through this thats it! I know I'm glad I came back fighting after BFN's! Keep going and your dream will be within your reach.

Aw Jess it is hard enough without you feeling like you've got to challenge your clinic for answers and a way forward. If it is an option maybe you should look into changing clinics. Yes they could well be the same as the level 1 tests. Pin them down though and ask them that if anything is flagged up would they be willing to treat appropriately, or whats the point in them doing them? What about assisted hatching? Though if your clinic won't give steroids, do they do assisted hatching as steroids should be prescribed following assisted hatching. So much to think about and it is positive that you are looking into everything. I waited a very long time for this tx because I didn't want to move forward without finding answers and that including a 8 month wait for a lap that found severe endo and adhesions. Good luck


----------



## dolphin17

I'm sorry to see your post Princess H      - I hope your follow up helps to bring closure on this tx and maybe they will suggest some changes for your next one to increase your chances further - wishing you all the best and that you get your bfp on round two      xxx


----------



## Jess81

Hi Pixtrix, 
We had assisted hatching with this one but no steriods! is there a general rule that steriods are given when assisted hatching is performed? 

Saucy Sailoress there is another clinc fairly close by that i know do a lot more then my clinic and he's a Harley St dr so might be worth a phone call. 

Jess x


----------



## Mrs Rock

Julie Boo I feel your pain, roll on Monday eh?

Pix Tix, Dolphin congrats both of you!

Princess, I'm sorry it was not better news for you   

Jess, the recurent miscarriage test is probably karyoptyping, it's a blood test and they check the chromosome profile of you and your DH to see if there's any defect which might lead to miscarriage.  I've had it done privately after my mmc.  If it is offered to you on the NHS I'd go for it, just for peace of mind.


----------



## PixTrix

Jess, all clinics are different but this is what's stated on the info sheet attached to my consent for AH that was given by my embryologist - 'You will be treated with steroids in order to decrease the likelihood of your body rejecting the embryo starting on the evening of embryo transfer and for 16 days following until the pregnancy test, continuing if there is a postitive test' 

Thanks Mrs Rock    Good luck for monday


----------



## Jess81

Thanks Mrs Rock, i will be taking any tests they throw at me to be honest. 

Pixtrix - it's amazing how differnt the clincs are! you would think they should all be the same. 

thanks for all the kind words. 

Jess xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Helen - Good to hear you're bouncing back and getting straight on with things.


Saucy - I know, I know .... I think the fact that I can't breath or see right now due to horrendous hayfever isn't helping my mood, I just want to curl up under a wet flannel until the summer is over.  I'll get a grip, just had a nice warm bath and about to eat an ice cream, that will make everything better.


Thanks guys for giving me a kick up the **** 


xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

hmmm can I have a lick of your icecream Julie!! damn hayfever. Wishing you lots of luck for monday.

Hope you can find a way forward Jess


----------



## Kitty_Kate

****

**** glad **** to **** be **** of **** help ****


----------



## Worry All The Time

Hi Everyone,

 to everone who wants/needs one.  

With past cycles I have had bleeding, no bleeding, no twinges, twinges, BFP, BFN, no hope and hope etc.... and all in no particular order...  All I know: its not over till OTD.  
(I have always tried not to test early (but admit to caving in a couple of days before OTD   ) as there is a reason why OTD is the date given - I was always told any testing before that, either a + or - could be false result)

Seems a lot of us are having 'a bit of a wobble' for one reason or another.  I am still imagining twinges and problems and its bothering me big time! I had asked the clinic if I could be knocked out for the next 2 weeks and they laughed - I wasn't joking !!!!


----------



## JulieBoo

Worryallthetime - Thanks for that, you just gave me my first laugh of the day.  It's the kind of thing I would say if it wasn't me having the wobble.    xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Jess81     

Julieboo sending lots of         

Sarah81 and Mia83 

Princess H  

To our ladies yesterday whom had BFN sending the hugest of    

For our Testing Ladies tomorrow

Tanway, Nat81, Joste, NSA76, Margi307, Catt, Hope14 and The_Scenic_Route      

Welcome to longest2ww

Jesuslovesme its sounding promising for BFP on OTD honey, as the HCG would be dropping if it was the trigger and not rising 

Sending

    ^fairdust^   

to all in the 2ww

Em


----------



## Worry All The Time

I am glad Julie - everyone needs at least one LOL a day.  

To be fair throughout all this, I am either laughing or crying but I think it eventually balances itself out - last week I cried so much I was so puffy I had to hide from the unsuspecting public   but this week I am fairly philosophical and reasonable (albeit a temporary state he he) but who knows what tomorrow will bring....


----------



## Livertypickle

Good afternoon everyone.

Congrats to all the BFP and a big hug to all the BFN ladies today

Princess - thinking of you especially, as I know we shared a frontier a few days back.  Its good to hear you are down but not out, follow that dream x

JulieBoo - I'm sad that you're sad because you are usually perky and funny - I know this process sucks, especially with the outcome that you had last time.  Sending you lots of love and I really hope that this cycle works for you x The  makes me laugh every time!

AFM - I had rather too much alcohol to drink last night and it worked - my levels are dropping.  If this continues, they will call it a 'spontaneously resolving ectopic' and I wont need surgery or methotrexate.  This would be the best outcome for me at this stage, so I'm staying hopeful of that.  Had a lovely day at my new house (we move in next week but we are allowed the keys during the day!) and feeling pretty perky actually.  This has been a long process for me and I'm sure there will be hard days ahead, but today I am grateful for everything I have and everything that the future holds for my family.

Sending lots of love and strength and hope to everyone.  

Livertypickle x


----------



## The_Scenic_Route

Hi Ladies,

I went back to work for one day today, I was dreading it because AF is due tomorrow and I was so scared it might come early and arrive at work and then I would have to put on a brave face all day. The day started off with dread but became more and more curious! I noticed I was burping a lot on the way into work and by 10am I was so fed up of burping that I snuck into another room and googled burping and early pregnancy. Well blow me down! Its only an early sign!!!   . So its been a fantastic day, Ive burped no word of a lie at least every 10 minutes all day long! In fact its been a bit irritating (but also weirdly comforting). So naughtily I bought an early responce preggers test on the way home and did it as soon as I got in. The box says you can use urine from any time in the day, today is 13dpo and OTD is tomorrow, but the test was negative   . I am not upset because I dont believe it! The burping can not possibly be psychosomatic because until I started it and looked it up, I didnt even know it was a symptom. I am so confused. I cant see the test changing over night? Iknow that the Lister get you to test early on day 14 but Im reluctant to test tomorrow and try again on saturday instead. Or may be morning wee will be stronger? I just dont know.


----------



## Princess H

Hi Livertypickle, I couldn't believe it when I read your recent posts. Stay strong hun & above all do what is right for you. Thank you for all of your advise over these last couple of weeks. All of you ladies on here are inspirational.

Lots of love

Helen xx


----------



## hjanea

Hi sceniroute-fmu should have the hormone in stronger amount so hopefully it'll be more accurte in the morning-however if it was me I think I'd try and leave it til saturday and keep everything crossed for that bfp.

Livertypickle-hope it goes naturally for you honey.

I thought I had some hpts I could use but it turns out that my cbd is over a year out of date and my cheapies were jan this year so I'll have to go shopping. Tempted to catch my fmu on monday (if I get that far) and then go and get superdrug ones-I like them and theyre quite cheap. I'm working tomorrow and saturday though and I don't think ours is open on a sunday-still it'll stop me testing early I suppose!!

Hope you are feeling a little better Julie. All my pma has gone completely and I feel like I'm just waiting for af to come now.

Helen.xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

I shouldn't worry about tests being out of date.  I bought a hundred of those cheapo strips from Amazon a few years back, and they expired in 2008.   


Well, I've been testing for five days now, and we can see the depth of the lines fluctuating in time with the two hCG injections I've had in that time: getting dark the morning after injection 1, and fading by day 3, and dark again when I had the second injection.  I have found it absolutely fascinating that the cheapo tests actually do reflect hCG levels that accurately!!   


Well, I'm 14dpo now, but OTD isn't till Sunday, so I'm kinda going nutty not knowing whether all those lovely lines are anything to do with my hormones, or whether it is only the injection.    But luckily no Aunt Flo, so far... so fingers crossed x x x   


Good luck still to everyone... I really can't believe how many    we have on this thread... it is giving me hope.


And Livertypickle...  I am still really sorry for your nightmare... but I hope you had fun administering your self cure!!  Any plans for a repeat performance?


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi Livertypickle - so chuffed on how perky you're sounding.  So jealous of your binge drinking, I have a bottle of wine and a bottle of champagne standing by for Monday for either result, in fact if it's bad I might just drink them both anyway.  Glad the house move is going well, excellent distraction for you.      ****, just had to throw one in there for you. x


Scenic - From a bonafide early naughty tester, even I make sure they are morning wee wee's.  The burping is a new symptom on me, but I do think you could google every single symptom and find it mean's you're pg. Really hope it is true in your case and mine too, I've been windier than a wind tunnel from both my **** and my burby hole these past couple of weeks.


Hjanea - thanks honey, I guess we all lose our PMA at some point or another during this ride .... let's hope today was just our day and it'll be back tomorrow.


Saucy - you must be driving yourself crazy testing that much .... surely there isn't enough hcg in the injections alone to show up on the pee sticks is there?


AFM - DH and I just had a sit down and talked about our plans 'what if it's negative', which actually has helped loads.  It's given me focus and a plan, so I don't feel quite so scared about the result now.  I always say what will be will be and I'm usually so chilled out about things, I think I just had a wibble wobble today.  Thanks everyone for being there to pick up the pieces of my self destruction today, I really appreciate it.  Think I'm ok now and have vowed no more testing until Monday.


Luv you all xx


----------



## Livertypickle

JulieBoo, I think the chat you have had with your DH about what happens next is such a good idea and so important.  It means no time is wasted - you can feel sad and be proactive at the same time if its a BFN and woop for joy if its a BFP.  I'm a realist (some people call it pessimism but I think its realism) In my opinion, PMA isn't always good, what is good is being prepared for the negative - after all, you wont need any preparation if its positive so you have all areas convered.  Sorry, that was waffly and I'm sure I could have said it in less words but hope you get the jist.

Saucy Sailoress - repeat performance in motion, bottle of beer is drunk and I thoroughly enjoyed it!!  I live in Canterbury (not far from Dover) so my DH and I are going to hop over to France some time this week to stock up on cheap booze - any requests?  (all virtual drinks offered!)

Love to everyone, you are a smashing group of ladies and I really appreciate your support

Livertypickle x


----------



## Princess H

Ooooh some tia maria please xx


----------



## Livertypickle

Coming right up.! .... with, or without baileys and coke?!  ****


----------



## Livertypickle

Sorry, I'm going to make a right pain of myself tonight with my ponderings - but was just thinking.......  Over the next week, some of you will get BFPs (and already have   ) and some of you have had BFNs - I know that the BFP ladies will go on to the the Early scans and betas boards but what for the BFN ladies? - I would love to keep in touch with you over the coming months as we decide where our journey will take us next and wondered whether anyone fancied continuing to chat on one of the other threads, maybe we could consider it in the coming weeks?  Not that I want to leave the party here- but the party will end and I will be that annoying person who wont go home!!


----------



## PixTrix

Hello everyone.

Saucy, I was just wondering when do you have your final hcg shot because trying to figure out how you would know not to worry that the result you get on OTD is not from that? Heres to a lovely BFP!


----------



## hjanea

Yes!!!! Perhaps a mod would move us at the end of the month-don't know quite how it works but I think its such a shame that after 'the time' is up people drift away.
Helen.xxx


----------



## JulieBoo

Come to Germany Livertypickle .... just stay away from the cucumbers. 


I was thinking the same about staying in touch.  For those who get BFNs there is a negative support thread, we could set up camp on there .... I say we ... if of course, cos I have my PMA back now you know.    ... wibble


----------



## Princess H

Livertypickle, I think that's a great idea, I would love to keep in touch with everyone on here somehow & I think you're right, there's not a thread for those of us with BFN's to move on to as far as I know xx


----------



## JulieBoo

There's this section here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0 someone just needs to start a new thread on there when we're ready. Perhaps before the end of the month, be easier for the newbies if there are less oldies still chatting on this one as the month goes on.


----------



## JulieBoo

Or maybe here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=47.0 which is an 'inbetween cycles' section. That way some of the BFPs can stay in touch too if they want to.


----------



## Livertypickle

That's a great idea; we will make a thread between us - and call it something really clever - which absolutely MUST contain the word '****'.
Where are you in Germany JulieBoo?  We have some friends in Paderborn; do you enjoy living out there?  I guess you must have travelled all over - do you think you will ever come back to live in Blighty?

Livertypickle x


----------



## Worry All The Time

What about in the words of Fr. Jack (from Fr. Ted...)  'Girls, Drink, Feck, ****'.......  in a weird way its quite appropriate  

(well I am Irish...)


----------



## JulieBoo

I like that "this is fecking ****" group lol.


I live in Munster, spent some time in Paderborn and Gutersloh.  Desperately want to come back to Blighty, especially since we had our German living allowances cut (everything here costs a lot more and there's all the travelling home to see family).  Plus I still don't speak the language and whilst I love the country I dislike the general native arrogance. We'll probably end up back in Oxfordshire, but I'm hoping for Yorkshire (love it up North).  Originally I'm from South Lincolnshire and DH is from Leicester.... bit more info than you asked for, but thought I'd cover it.  We should do that on the new group; actually introduce ourselves properly.


----------



## Princess H

Julie I think that's a brilliant idea, I'd love to know more about everyone on here. Is anyone on ********? xx


----------



## JulieBoo

I am, although it's taken a backseat to FF just recently (hello I am Julie and I was/am addicted to CityVille).


----------



## Princess H

Yes it's taken a backseat with me too TBH especially when I obviously haven't shared any of this publicly on there. I did put a bit of a cryptic comment on there the other week though


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Wow - I've only watched 5 episodes of Men Behaving Badly, and life has totally moved forwards without me!


So-, loads of questions to answer...
Livertypickle:  Yes please, I'll have Baileys and Tia Maria both.  Dont worry about the coke, I can get that here   


PixTrix: Final shot will be tomorrow, and test willl be on Sunday, so I won't know if there's a BFP until bloods on Sunday... Of course, if AF hits then I'll know the other way, which is what usually happens   
JulieBoo: Yup, the injections are 5,000 IU each, so plenty to show up on pee sticks!!  It's fun watching the colours change - except that tonight it was lighter again   


Oh well, really need to put laptop aside now, and go read some Stephanie Plum...  it's priorities!


     


PS, I keep ** just for family and close friends, but I think that creating our own thread here is a great idea!


----------



## JulieBoo

I haven't told anyone at all this time round, apart from DH of course.  I don't mind being friends on **, but agree we should keep the chat thread on here cos ** isn't for everyone.

Right off to bed now.  Night night, Good luck to the testers tomorrow. xx


----------



## samcar

Good evening everyone

Congrats to pixtrix, polly16, nittiya, tb2306, dolphin17 & everyhopefull1234 on your BFP's so pleased for you 

Frangipane, ultrafirebug, Claire & totoro sending you big hugs our time will come.

Livertypickle - I love the idea of taking our thread elsewhere.

I'd like to ask those who have had bfp's after treatment how long it takes af to arrive. Yesterday was my testing day i had a BFN but still no af & doesn't feel like its on the way, it sounds silly but i need it to arrive to shut the door & get my body ready for another round in September.

Samcar


----------



## Livertypickle

What about 'BFP my ****' -! (I'll probably find my next BFP _*in*_ my **** knowing me!)

Livertypickle x


----------



## Livertypickle

Samcar - are you taking progesterone?  if so, it took me 5 days after BFN and stopping meds for AF to start - is that what you meant?  Livertypickle x


----------



## samcar

Sorry livertypickle I have a tendency to ramble! I took my last cyclogest on Tuesday night so I guess af might not come until Sunday   oh well I'm off to see take that tomorrow night & now I can have a drink  (not that I would swap a BFP for a drink) 

Samcar x


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone, could I join in the madness please?
Currently on third 2ww, had IUI yesterday and OTD 16th June.
Had a really painful ovulation and insemination, had four follies and an adhesion on uterus caused by all the meds from stims over the last few months (dine back to back IUIs). So here we go!
Xx


----------



## hjanea

Morning all!

Good luck to all those testing today!!

Off to work in a minute-would be going to be a beautiful day!! Not been for nearly 2 weeks-got to ask to change my annual leave to take it with me if redeployment is possible and find out if we know when we are shutting-not really looking forward to it.
Helen.xxx


----------



## nat81

morning ladies i'd just like to share with you all I got a bfp this morning 2-3 wks clearblue digital. Thankyou to everyone this site has given me so much support and advice wish I'd found it 5 years ago when I started my journey!!!!
For all those in the 2ww I had absolutly no symptoms apart from 2 days which I now feel was my embie implanting!!
Good luck to everyone testing stay positive
nat81
xxx


----------



## Tanway

hi everyone and good luck to everyone testing today..and over the next few weeks.
Congrats to all bfps - you guys are amazing! - congrats nat81!
and everyone bfn - i'm so sorry it's not worked this time..
I've tested this morning and dh and i unfortunately have had a  
we thought we'd done everything right.....
and to top it all, i've started bleeding this morning. Poo-sticks.


----------



## pheobs1

Tanway so sorry to hear your BFN, it is an awful feeling xxx
Nat81 congratulations for your BFP.

We will all get there in the end xx


----------



## Tanway

thank you pheobs1. - sounds like you and your dh are in the same situation as me and my dh! Diui due to azoospermia - 3rd attempt at getting to TSD this time to for us..hope all goes better for you on 3rd attempt..


----------



## JulieBoo

Welcome Pheobs to the mad house.


So sorry Tanway on your news   


Congrats Nat   


Samcar, so jealous you're seeing Take That, enjoy and have a drink for me.


HJanea, Hope your 1st day back at work isn't too stressful.


Livertypickle - **** lol.


I just wanted to share something with you, had a good laugh at myself this morning.  You all know by now I am a huge hayfever sufferer, well my doc would only prescribe nasal spray as antihistamines aren't recommended if you're pg (IF),  anyway I was thinking this stuff is rubbish, my nose is a constant dribble and bright red mess ..... until this morning, when I realised for the past 3 days I've been trying to sniff it with the lid still on..... doh.  Perhaps today it'll actually work.


Have a good day everyone. xx


----------



## Margi307

Negative for me unfortunately.


----------



## samcar

Good morning ladies,

Congrats Nat on your BFP

 To tanway and margi307

Welcome to phoebs

Julieboo - so funny, thanks for the boost

Good luck to everyone else testing today

Samcar


----------



## pheobs1

Margi307'so sorry xxx

Thanks all for the welcome!

Julieboo lol at spray,'thanks for the tip, I have horrendous hayfever and am not taking my tablets in the off chance if being 1'day pg! My gp doesn't know about tx (private referral from DH consultant) so I am sending him off to the chemist today! Xxx


----------



## dolphin17

Good morning ladies 

*Nat - *congratulations! 

*Tanway & Margi - *so sorry it's not worked this time   

*Pheobs - *welcome to the thread 

*Julie - *lol to your spraying technique, that's the sort of thing I would do!

hi to everyone else and   for anyone else testing today xxx

love dolphin xxx


----------



## Sarah21

Just a quickie to say congratulations to Nat    

And really sorry to Tanway and Margi    

Good luck to any other ladies testing today    

And to everyone else still waiting here's some     for you all.

Also, would like to say thanks for your support, you are all an inspiration, and I think that the way you are handling any negative news is amazing.

xxx


----------



## mia83

i  have  started  to  bleed  brown 2 day  a go  it  was  small amount i wasn't  worried  that much  but  2 day  the bleeding  got  heavier i just dont know  whats  going  one i did  had  2 embryos  transferred  could  a be  loosing  one  of  them  or  im  miscarrying both  of  them i did  test again this morning  and  its still bfp  i just  dont knw  what to  do has anyone  experienced this  before  and  still  ended with  bfp,hope  u all doing  great  and  not going  same thing  as me  hugs to  u all


----------



## JulieBoo

Magi - so sorry     


Mia - I've been told brown bleeding is OK and my friends from last cycle did the same for the first couple of weeks after her BFP and she's still having twins.  I suggest you speak to your clinic if you're worried hun. x


I've been trying to come up with a name for our new social group, I thought an Acronym of **** in honour of Livertypickle would be suitable.  I've come up with the following:  any suggestions?


Almost Rational Surviving Emotions
All Real Sanity Extinct
After Rollercoaster Survival  Experts
Advice Ranting Support & Emotions


----------



## mia83

julieboo  thnx a  lot  hun i  just done  another  clearblue  test and i does say 2-3 weeks  pregnant  and  as  u know  yesterday  was  my  otd  an  yesterday  was  1-2weeks  pregnant im so confused  the results  has  changed  over the night  from  1-2wpg  to  2-3 wpg  that means  the  hcg level are  going  up,i just called  the  clinic  and  the  nurse  said  she needs  to  speak to the  dr  and  she will call me  back,she was surprised  to so at  the  moment  im  just  waiting  for their  call,i also called another clinic  i might  go  and  do the blood test private its  nt that  expensive ony £60 but  the thing is  i wouldn't  be able  to  get the results  till  Monday,i  always  loved the weekends  but  i think im gonna  hate this one  lol there  gonna  be  waiting  and waiting  and  waiting  pheew 
hugs to u all  thnx  god  u are  here ladies  so  we  can talk  to each others and share the good and the  bad stuff 
love  to u all  mia


----------



## Livertypickle

Mia - keeping hopeful for you, brown bleeding is old, just hang on there little embies x
After Rollercoaster survival experts - I absolutely love it!  I was sat in bed last night trying to think of an a.r.s.e acronym, great minds think alike!!

Livertypickle x


----------



## Willow72

Hi Ladies

Please can I join your thread?  We had FET (2 put back) on Wednesday after two abandoned cycles (OHSS) and my OTD is 13 June.

Congratulations to everyone who has good news   and lots of    to everyone who is still on the journey.  Mia83 - hope the weekend is not too hard for you.  Everything is crossed.


----------



## Kitty_Kate

I think a combination of two... 

Almost Rational Survival Experts?


****


----------



## JulieBoo

Mia - try not to let it ruin your weekend, enjoy being able to say you're pregnant! even if it is still just between you and DH.  I've got everything crossed for you. x

Welcome Willow.

Saucy, Liverty - Sounds good both of them.  Let's see if anyone else has any other ideas and then we'll put it to vote.


----------



## Totoro

Hi everyone

a quick one as i need some advice, sorry for typos, am rushing, about to go to hosp.

Last night I started having sharp pains on my left side, about 3 inches down from my belly button, it was actually tender to touch, not like AF pains; it was constant for 3 hours and is now on and off.  I'm not having a flow bleed, more like just clots, still getting BFNs. I spoke to my clinic this morning and they've bought my appt forward by 4 hours. Does anyone have any idea what it could be? or is this normal?

Thank you xxx


----------



## rachel1972

nat congrats ​  to you girls with bfns

Im so hating this wait dh told mil that i was waiting so shes been on the phone whats wrong with him couldnt he keep quiet for once this is my last go so really didnt want to deal with other people.

How r u ladies staying busy on this 2ww ?


----------



## JulieBoo

Totoro - Sorry I don't know honey.  With my ectopic the tests were coming up BFP, so I wouldn't think it's that.  Hope you're ok.  Let us know how you get on later. xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Rachel - I'm not really staying busy at all hence I have gone a bit cuckoo.  Someone suggested a jigsaw puzzle the other day, which could help.


----------



## orangevic

Hello everyone, 
My first post (on any forum, anywhere....!) so please be kind   

Just had ICSI number 4 - 1 embryo on board, OTD 16th June, which is about a week after my period is due (go figure, and welcome to the Netherlands). I'm currently 2dp3dt, and did my first POAS this morning to see if the HCG had gone, and it hadn't (very very faint line), but slightly confused as to why I'm getting more nausea not less today...

We decided to keep this treatment secret from family and friends - so hoping to find some support here instead.


----------



## Livertypickle

welcome orangevic!  

Totoro - they are probably being cautious - any pain in that area should be investigated, BFP or BFN.  They will just want to make sure there is nothing suspicious and everything has settled or is settling.  Hope they find nothing remarkable, BFN is bad enough without having more worry on top of it Totoro, sending you hugs x

Livertypickle


----------



## rachel1972

welcome orangevic, you look you are deserving of some support. hope we can help x


----------



## Jo1980

OMG! I've tested early 12dpt (my clinic gave me OTD 08/06 17dpt!) and I've got my 1st ever BFP!!!

I've tested with 2 1st response & a clearblue digital!!!  I've bought 3 more clearblue digitals as I can't believe it, will keep testeting until my OTD!! 

I was so negative with myself this past 2weeks, no symptoms apart from nagging headaches past 3/4 days.

Please please stay embies


----------



## MissA

Hey,

Congratulations Nat     and wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy!!!

Big hugs to everyone else..

My OTD is on Monday the 6th of June......and I am getting very stressed out as the day is getting closer.
Today my AF should arrived (or tomorrow the latest) so I am also getting nervous and can't stop going to the bath to check 

This morning I went to the bathroom just after I woke up...and I came out with an angry face      Hubby saw me and said: "AF arrived??""  and I replied "No, I've weighted myself and I gained 300gr since yesterday" lol lol lol       

Good luck for the girls testing this weekend!!!

Big hugs to all of you


----------



## rachel1972

congrats jo1980


----------



## MissA

Congratulations JO1980 on your BFP


----------



## hjanea

Congratulations Nat and Jo!!!!!

      to the ladies with bfns.

Hi Orangvic!!

Julie-LOL at your spray!!

AFM-got a few mild pevlic aches after heaving a heavy patient about.  Half of my canadian annual leave is sorted  and we have been told this afternoon that there is a meeting with bigwigs from the trust and HR on monday which we must try to attend-doesn't sound like my ward is going to be safe does it  . Not looking forward to monday even more now!lol!!!
Helen.xxx
Ps-love the **** ideas!!


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Room for one more?!

Ive had FET & test 16th June x Bam


----------



## PixTrix

congratulations nat and jo

Big hugs Tanway and Margi, I am so sorry

Mia did your clinic get back to you? They should do your bloods for you. Try not to worry though as brown is old. I was reading somewhere the other day that bleeding in early pregnacy is much more common in IVF pregnancies than natural due to the building up the lining so much more

Hows your hayfever after perfecting your sniff technique Jule! Just as well your weren't sniffing a down reg drug you wouldn't have been getting anywhere!!

Welcome bambi and phoebe

I've been back to clinic today for repeat hcg bloods, they were 329 on wed so hoping all is good today. I'm sitting anxiously by the phone willing it to ring!


----------



## Tanway

Hi everyone,
So sorry for everyone like me with bfn   . Stay positive girls!   just   for next time...
Well bleeding positively identified as AF, so got myself up to the clinic as Day 1 - figured okay, maybe we can do another test in 26 days! dh so disappointed but more resigned than me - he understands that it probably wasn't going to work first time, and just keep trying, but i'm soo impatient!!!  
Much much heavier than normal, which worried me - scan showed cyst 4.1cm on Right ovary, so no go to re-start. They said it should dissipate itself, but there's no promise it will have done so by next AF! So i said i didn't want to delay too long, so they've given me a progesterone drug to take 3 times a day from day 8 to 21 which they say will make it dissipated and will also shorten my cycle by 1-3 weeks. So i should have AF by around 23rd June and then start again!
so today is a right mix of negative, slight positive, negative, slight positive, etc etc....
Oh well, sister and 4-year old niece arrive from Australia tomorrow for a visit - not seen them for 18 months, so we're having a party and i'm cooking Thai and Chinese (dh doing the barbeque!). So i figure ill do that and make a fairy castle cake and it should take our minds off it for now!


----------



## Worry All The Time

I think its my day to go a little flaky  
Sorry to lower the tone after all the great news here today but for some reason I feel pretty crappy and down   but don't know why  

DH is really busy so I don't want to burden him with it and even though I will be given a big hug, he always says 'You are so brave but I don't/can't understand how you feel because its not happening to my body...' (and thats when I want to thump him  )
Am trying to take it easy so lying on the sofa watching this weeks recordings of 'Greys' and 'Bones' and sobbed through most of it!  

Please tell me I am not the only one here losing their marbles...


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

welcome to the thread

Willow72, Pheobs1, orangevic and bambi 
(
nat81 

tanway and margi307     

 to tomorrows testers
Carrie D and Jesuslovesme

Regarding where to go after this 2ww ends, well um this thread will remain open until 30th June, at which time it will be locked, you could intergrate with the april/May cycle buddies (which some of you already belong to) as that thread will be ongoing for as long as need be and whether bfn or bfp you are able to post there

Em


----------



## PixTrix

Hmm got to go for repeat bloods on monday. Weds bloods were 329 and todays 551, good they are still rising but haven't quite doubled. Feeling a little reasured to see that doubling can take about 48-72 and it was closer to 47 hours. So going to be a long weekend with lots of prayers for monday


----------



## NSA76

Hi all, got a BFN today  

Need a break from FF to get myself sorted out. I hope everyone is ok. Sorry, I havent got anymore words at the moment.

xx


----------



## PixTrix

So sorry NSA, sending you a big hug. Take all the time that you need, but remember there's lots of support here, if you need it


----------



## NSA76

Thanks Pixtrix. Just need to be in the right headspace so that I dont keep blubbing. Life is so sh*t ssometimes xx


----------



## locini

Hi, sorry to everyone who got BFN today - big hugs to you all.

AFM - After waiting an extra 3 days after OTD waiting for DH to get home we got a BFP, abo****ely delighted. cannot believe our luck x x x 

Good luck to everyone on here, miracles do happen x x


----------



## PixTrix

That was well worth the wait locini, congratulations


----------



## NSA76

Congratulations Locini! It's good to hear lovely news xx


----------



## hjanea

NSA-so sorry.

Locini-congratulations!!!


----------



## Praying4asibling

Jo1980 I am also supposed to be testing on the 8th. Been dying to test early but I am only 9 days past a 2 day transfer so I am confused how you are 12 days past. When did your embie get transfered?

Ps mega congrats 

Xxxx


----------



## jesusloveme

Hi everyone hope you all good and holding on to God ...
Tomorrow is the big day OTD  , I ve been testing since 10dp2dt first test says 1-2 weeks pregnant same as second day third day says 2-3 weeks pregnant same as this morning thank you Jesus ,,,, am more than happy , 8 eggs collected only one fertilised ....

Kisses and hug to the bfn I ve been there before I know how horrible it is
Kisses and HUg to all the BFP ..


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

WATT,  such a hard time x

PT, will be  for you over the weekend. Bloods sound good to me so far 

JLM, congratulations!   I was a naughty early tester got my + with dd day 10 too 

x Bam


----------



## Jo1980

FREEZE- I had my transfer 22nd may. I think it's 12dpt today? My clinic give a longer wait than 2 weeks to test. I feel guilty for testing early but I'm so happy. I feel so lucky, I still can't believe it xx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Jo1980 my transfer was the 25th so you are 3 days ahead for me. I so want to test but so scared too. I feel very much like it hasn't worked so preparing for my negative. Dh keeps telling me to be positive but not getting any symptoms at all so feel so negative. 

This is our last attempt! So much for my dream of 2 kids before I am 40!!!! 

Congrats to all the bfp's and to the bfns take the time to be kind to yourself. 

Xxx


----------



## Worry All The Time

Thanks Bam - really appreciate you taking the time to reply x. I think the reason I may be 'fragile' is the fact that it is the day before I started to MC on a previous cycle and while it was very early days I started to bleed in one form or another but the clinic ignored my pleas to take it seriously for weeks and it was horrible knowing something was wrong even though the tests kept on saying BFP...
This time I have provisions in place to avoid all the unnecessary pain but am scared of seeing BFN or BFP! Go figure - just a bad day for me I guess but I have organised a hypno session for tomorrow to help me get back on track :0)


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

WATT,   I know, wish I had a fast forward button for you to bypass all this worrying stage, safely past your first scan and into the comfort of the 2nd trimester. It really is one hurdle after another x


----------



## Livertypickle

Evening everyone   

JulieBoo, where are you?  You're usually around through the day and I checked in to see how you were doing and saw you hadn't posted since this morning,  Just wanted to make sure you were ok - maybe you are trying to forget about this process for a few hours, so sorry if I have interupted your 'time out'  

Livertypickle x


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi Bambi, just looked at your profile photo and your little Honey looks a bit like my little Livertypickle! - wishing you lots of luck this time round x


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

LP, oh yeah shes defo a pickle   but *sigh* a lonely one at the mo bless her


----------



## Livertypickle

Mine too - but Livy will have a sibling one day and I'm sure Honey will too


----------



## jesusloveme

Just a quick one Praise Jesus am officially pregnant today ...


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi All,


I'm Still here, was just taking a day off .... slept pretty much all day yesterday, it seems the only way I'm not suffering from hayfever or this agony of waiting.  Going to try to stay awake today.


Congrats JLM, I am so so pleased for you that your prayers have at last been answered.  I'm not religious myself, but I totally appreciate how someone can draw strength from a faith and it is juts fantastic to hear when it pays off.  You must be so excited.  Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months ahead of you.


WATT - hope the hypno pays off.  I know exactly what you mean.  DH wanted me to test today and I've actually refused, I don't even want to test anymore cos I know when I get that BFN it'll still hurt, even though I'm totally prepared for it.  


Locini - Congrats honey.


Bambi - Welcome and don't do it, don't test early if you can help it.  It takes a strong person to stay sane all the way to OTD if you get an early BFN. (I know!)


NSA - So sorry for your result.  Understand you needing space, stay in touch. x


Pix - hope the weekend goes by quickly for you.  Your bloods look fine and sure they will be on Monday too. xx


Tanway - have a great party, hope it helps to take your mind of things.  Great to hear you have a plan of action to keep moving forward. xx


AFM - Sniffing the hayfever meds with the cap off isn't working any better than with the cap on to be honest, I just sneeze the damn stuff straight out.  Kinda looking forward to Monday so that I can get some proper stuff down me, otherwise I'm gonna wind up spending summer with all the windows and doors shut and my face under a wet flannel, although of course I would be happy to do that for a BFP, should a miracle wish to occur.  Still feeling a bit down, but to be honest the itchy nose is the main culprit, what makes me laugh is the Doc said I would grow out of hayfever in 5 years, that was 30 years ago!  I should sue him. lol


Happy Saturday!


----------



## joste

Morning just wanted to say congratulations to all of you with BFP

I'm so sorry for all of you with BFN i know how you feel as last night i got a BFN     

I had tested on wed and that was a BFN but even knowing that and spending 3 days sobbing it still physically hurt to get another 1.

NB don't test early its not worth it.

Thank you all for being there during this 2ww its been thetoughest time of my life bar my ectopic and believe me its close.


----------



## Carrie D

Hi ladies...well today is OTD and still BFP.  I'm not as happy as I should be though as I'm having some symptoms that are reminding me strongly of my ectopic.  I got so angry this morning as I called the hospital to tell them my result and I told them about it.  The nurse was lovely, but the Dr came on and said, "let me reassure you that it is very unlikely that you would be having symptoms of ectopic at this stage.  The baby is the size of a pin head"  I explained that it had happened at this stage last time with the same symptoms and asked for her to do my HCG levels to see if they are rising normally.  She told me that would not tell us anything.  WTF??  I know I'm not a doctor, but I know for a fact that HCG levels rise, but at a lower level than a normal pregnancy.  Maybe I'm nuts, but I'd rather have preventative treatment than wait for my tube to burst and risk death.  Of course I'm still hoping I am completely wrong and that things are normal.  Only positive from my discussion was that she agreed to an early scan next monday- 13th.  It's neverending isn't it?!

Sorry for the me post, will catch up with personals later.

Carrie D x


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi Carrie - I just wanted to reassure you and believe me I understand how you are worried; I think if I get a BFP I would be just the same and I have no tubes left for it to implant into. Your tubes aren't at risk of rupture until about 6-7 weeks, so don't panic just yet, embryo just isn't big enough. Or are you having plum coloured bleeding? Cos that is the main sign of things getting a bit nasty. It's easier said than done, but try not to stress too much, it's not good for you in your delicate condition. I have everything crossed for you that you will be all right, it's hard to believe when you've already been that 1% of people who do get an ectopic, that you will be again, but it's still such a small chance. Big hugs   

I found this earlier which I thought was interesting, I'm sure it's only a rough guide cos we're all different and some of us have late implanter's etc, but will answer the questions when it comes to early testing:

*This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:* 
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

*This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:* 
1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

*This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):*
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## Princess H

Hi Ladies,

I have a question that I need answering but I will warn you all that this is a TMI post. If you don't want to read on from here then I won't be offended.





I have been using Crinone gel since EC. Due to my BFN I have now stopped using it. 
My DH & I attempted for the first time since before EC to   we found it impossible. The reason being the gel has completely congealed up inside me & is acting as a cork. It doesn't feel very pleasant & I scraped some away & it was black. Does anyone know how long it takes for it to dispurse & if this is right that it has happened. 

If you have read this then thank you & hopefully someone will be able to help.

Helen xx


----------



## karenb1973

Hi ladies,

Can I be added to the list. I had ICSI and my ET (2 day) was yesterday. My OTD is 17th June.

Thanks and good luck to us all.

Karen


----------



## PixTrix

Good morning ladies

Congratulations jesusloveme, that is great news 

Hi there Julie, thanks for the reasurance. Damn that hayfever of yours! Hope today is a better day for you and if its a sleep that helps you get through it then go for it. I hope Monday brings the miracle for you   

So sorry Joste    I hope with time you can gain strength and find a way forward, perserverance really can get that dream within your grasp

Big hugs Carrie   the worry really doesn't stop with a BFP, does it? I am really angry that your doc was so unsupportive. Good luck for your scan, I hope it is able to reasure you and your concerns are just all part of a natural worry at this time.

Sorry Princess, I can't answer your question, but wanted to send you a    and hope its soon sorted for you

Welcome Karen and good luck

afm going to have a lazy weekend, got terrible lower back ache today so using it as an excuse to ignore the housework and hope that all is well!


----------



## JulieBoo

Welcome Karen!

Helen - hmmmm I now have the most awful visions of you 'scraping away' black goo.  I know it took about a week for mine to start dispersing, I found having baths helped.  It wasn't black though ..... I suggest you speak to your clinic about that just in case.  This is the reason I decided that the evidence to support taking progesterone vaginally against orally wasn't all that strong, so I've been taking mine orally to avoid the mess.

Pix - enjoy your lazy weekend, if I were you I'd be totally milking that back ache. xxx


----------



## JulieBoo

I just want to ask, does anyone else on the 2ww feel constantly as though AF is literally imminent.  i.e. down there, it feels like the AF is pushing through and if you don't make it to the loo in the next 30sec's you'll have a mess on your hands.  Sorry TMI, but i've been like this for days now and it's doing my head in.  I'm so confused cos normally I get such painful boobies before my AF, they've swollen, but don't hurt at all (much to DH's delight).  This progesterone has a lot to blooming well answer for.


----------



## Livertypickle

JulieBoo- I don't think I ever think about AF being 'at the door' unless I am having IVF - hang on in there, is it Monday, your OTD

Would anybody mind if I wrote some rude words to see what pictures come out instead?  I am in a childish mood and need a giggle!:-

****, *******, poo, ****, sex


----------



## Livertypickle

Heh heh, you'll never know what words I wrote because they hace all been changed!!!


----------



## Princess H

Nice try Liverty, keep them coming, you never know what might appear. 

Julie, I'm guessing it's black form the bleed that I had last week & its just all clogging up together. I tried to call the clinic this morning but noone there today, not sure it warrant a call to their emergency nurse but I may do later if nothing comes out. I'll mention it at my follow up appointment to see if they can change it oral instead then I reckon. Thank you hun xx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Juile, I'm glad that you've been able to open up about whats been making you feel so certain that this is a BFN and obviously been getting you down the past few days. I'm not sure I can be of any reasurance, but I know that so many ladies have felt completely as if their AF is on the way, yet it never arrives because they have actually got their BFP! I have often felt a kind of pressure there and have got myself to the loo sharpish to find nothing undesirable! Hang in there, 2 more sleeps and you can test, wishing you all the luck in the world.

Ha liverty lol I can guess what you have written, there's been many a time I've had a bit of a rant on here and I've got sensored out!!

Princess, I would be tempted to ring the emergency nurse for advice or reasurance due to the colour


----------



## AnnBangor

Hi ladies! How accurate is 2 days early for testing? going crazy and tested early and got a BFP!


----------



## PixTrix

Oo Ann, a cautious congratulations! It will all depend on how long its been since your trigger shot, but looking good to me!!


----------



## AnnBangor

PixTrix - 2 weeks since trigger shot!


----------



## PixTrix

woohoo exciting, looking good congratulations! I was extra naughty and tested 8 days early and got my BFP lol mind you I had FET so no trigger and clinic had given me a 14 day test date despite being a blast transfer, so not actually that early really!


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Julie, thanks for that list of the dif. stages. Id been googling for something like that 

Hi karen, congrats on being pupo! you test a day after me x

Loving all the  's girls! Must be a lucky month


----------



## Mrs Rock

Bambi and Livertypickle, it's true your little  ones do look similar in those photos, both little cuties aren't they   


Julie Boo, I have read on here of ladies saying throughout early pg they constantly felt as though AF was about to start.  Don't want to get your hopes up but just thought maybe it could be a good sign?


Ann Bangor I think you have your BFP congrats!

Princess H sorry yo have to deal with that.  I have only used cyclogest so can't really advise.  Maybe try having a bath to soften it a bit?


Going slowly crackers here, how am I going to get to Monday, I almost wish I was at work to pass the time faster!  Have woken up at 6 am the past two days VERY unlike me, think brain is working overtime


----------



## Praying4asibling

Mrs rock my OTD is the 8th and I feel I am going totally mad as well. 

Would love to test now but too scared too!!!


Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Jesuslovesme and Carrie D  on your BFP fantastic news

Liverty and Bambi amazing how so alike your DD's look!

To those feeling like af is about to arrive i felt very much like this which led me to testing early big mistake!

AnnBangor, its sounding very promising for a BFP since its 14 days from trigger you would expect it all to have left your body by now!

Karenb1973 welcome to the thread  for the 

MrsRock how are you doing sweetie      

Saucysailoress how are you doing OTD tomorrow  hope its a BFP

Monday we have a lucky 7 = 7 testers hoping its going to be an ultra positive day (its also my mummys birthday!)

         

to everyone!

Em


----------



## saz22

hi all i had 2 8cell embryos transfered 14 days ago and done a hpt (urine) which was negative. i started brown spottin yesterday n 2day its red but not like a period only there wen i wipe after a wee. been told to keep takin meds n try another test monday. im very doubtfull its worked. has anything like that happened to anybody else on here n is there still hope. thank u


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Just a very quickie will catch up properly later


Ann  -  Def sounds like a BFP I tested 12dp3dt with my little girlie, so CONGRATS!!


Saz  -  Sorry I dont have any answers for you is today otd?  Its not over til full af is here tho!!


Well done all you girlies who are testing on monday for not caving into the peesticks, I am already wanting to pee on a stick!!!  Crazy as I know its way too early, I am feeling quite positive tho as have been having lots of twinges and also feel like af is due any minute which I felt like whe I got a bfp with my little girlie altho I know every cycle is different and I dont want to be setting myself up for a big fall as these drugs send u a bit crazy and give you the same symptoms.  Now I have also been questioning how many dp3dt I am if I had transfer on tuesday, am I 4dp of 5dp, do you count day of tramsfer, see I am crazy already, lol!!


Catch up later
MAggie
xx


----------



## rachel1972

hi everyone 

magsandemma i too was tue and did not not if to count that day so desperated to know , we have the same test date.  good luck!

Ive had a little brown discharge which i am taking as a good sign as not due af til 10th. Cant say i had it the other times.


----------



## Carley

Hey all u lovely ladies   

I secretly read from a far lol im on this thread reading every few hrs but its soo busy i find it hard to keep up so sorry for lack of personals   Congrats to all of u who have had BFP and big   for all of u who have had BFN!!!!

Im enjoying the giggles also on here they keep me   

Afm im feeling slightly down today as ive been getting af cramps all day not as bad as they normally get but def there and i would be due af  tomo so it's making me feel like its over and too scared to go to the loo just incase but at the same time im also feeling pretty neg that i havent had any bleeding   as ive read that quite a lot of ladies get spotting around implantation stage and ive had nothing just discharge   

Maggie im also wondering if i count transfer day or the day after!!   

Carley xXx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Can anyone post a link to the ff due date/gestation calculator, cant seem to find it on the site...just wishful thinking


----------



## hjanea

Hi all!!

Congratulations JLM  and CarrieD  !

Ann-sounds good-congratulations  !

Julie-for the first few weeks after my bfp with DD I was convinced that af had kept starting-same cramps and 'loss' feeling. Hope its a good sign for you    .

AFM-awful day today as I've been very upset by something my parents have done-very embarassingly I've spent half the morning in tears at work  . Had to go and collect DD from them and not stop for tea as usual so have been and bought lots of very piggy things.
So far AF has not found me so I have also bought some hpts. Don't think I'm pg though as by now (judging by my chemical pg and DD) I would have a very heightened sense of smell. Boobs are very sore but I know thats the pessaries. Only 2 more days to go-I want it not to come  TBH so I can carry on being PUPO. With the job situation I don't know whether I will be able to afford to try again  

Sorry-what a selfpitying cow I sound.


----------



## AnnBangor

Bambi- Not sure if it's on here anymore. I've found this one though! x

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/749-IVF-Due-Date-Calculator-by-Date-of-Transfer-Retrieval-Ovulation-or-Insemination

/links


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Hey there again!

Julie:  Yes, I feel exactly like that - tight tummy, AF feels she she wants to burst the dam!  In fact, without even thinking, when we had a leisurely wake up this morning I climbed on DH (wasn't thinking) to ease some of the pressure.  To be fair, we did realise what we were up to very quickly, but the Darling said "Well, it's either implanted or it hasn't, so let's get it out if it wants to come out!!!!"   

Em: Thanks for asking.  I was due on Thursday, am now 16dpo, and I've been feeling like Af's on her way for a week now.  Not come on yet, but also not testing positive (still testing morning and night!!) - but had another hCG injection yesterday, and only faint lines which vary with the injections, anmd aren't getting darker, which they would be if i was preggers.  So, my feeling is no, and the progesterone is holding back the bleeding...  But we'll see tomorrow.  No sushi till the fat lady sings!


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi all.


Thanks for all the encouragement ref my AF feelings, I really really hope you're all right and that a lot has changed in 4 days since my last test.


Helen - you're not self pitying!  You're worried, nervous, scared, emotional ...... bla bla bla .... all those things that we have all been through at some point or another during the 2ww.  We're nearly there now kid.  I understand what you mean about not wanting to test, I'm worried but we have to, otherwise we'll be on progesterone for the rest of our lives unless a bump starts to appear.


Carley - I didn't get implantation bleeding on my BFP nor have I had any this time.  Lots of people don't get it, so don't worry hun.


Mags - I believe you do NOT count the ET date when calculating dpt.


Welcome Saz   


Congrats Ann    on your BFP.


Helen (Princess H) - I guess there's nothing urgent to worry about so long as it doesn't smell or itch. xx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi

Would you mind if i join you.  Had FET on 26th May and my otd is 9th June xx

Congratulations to all who have got a BFP really happy for you all, big   to those who havent had such good news x

Sam xx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Oh and how do you work out when your af is due?


----------



## Emily79

ahhh help! 

I have just been sat on the loo for five mins with a pee stick in one hand and a sample pot in the other!! somehow found the will power to get up and put the pee stick away! 

otd is wednesday, i am 7dp5dt...need the pee stick   i think!!  

love to all xx


----------



## Carley

Emily DON'T do it lol i just done one i only had 3 day trasnfer last sat i knew it was too early but couldn't control myself and it was BFN now i feel rubbish, try and resist!!!   

Carley xXx


----------



## lilhayley

Sorry not posted for a while as had a couple of fullon days at work. 

Julie - I am SO with you on the AF feeling as if it's just about to come. It's so stressful and I am so anxious. 

My Otd is Monday and resisting the urge to test is so trying. 

I WILL NOT DO NOT DO IT THOUGH! 

Welcome all the new ladies. 


This thread really has helped me cope over the past couple of weeks - I can't thank you all enough. 


May the BFP's continue and big love to all the BFN  

H xxx


----------



## MissA

Hi ladies,

Congratulations Ann on your BFP and Congrt to all the other ladies who confirmed their BFP.

@ Julie: same as you I have been feeling as Af is coming at anytime, and I keep going to the loo every 5 min to check!!!! My OTD is Monday and i have so far controlled myself not to test early!!!! It feels like an eternity!!!!
Big hugs to all the other girls....and best of luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Kirstyboo

Hi ladies! how is everyone?

Can I just ask how everyone is staying sane during the 2ww?? My test date is 12th and I want to test today! 8 days early!! I am driving myself insane


----------



## magsandemma

Kirsty  just wanted to say I am with you there my test day is the 14th and I am already wanting to test, ridiculous really but I have just been looking on ebay at preg tests and trying to work out when I could realistically start testing         


I have been having funny cramps and heavy feeling all day the feeling I have when af is on its way but its at least a week too early for that so hoping its my little embies making themselves comfy!!


Maggie
xx


----------



## Kirstyboo

Maggie, I have the exact same feeling, backache and af cramps, but I think I had this last time and that was bfn so can not even start to think it is a good sign.

Good luck to you! When do you think you will test??


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies!
I was wondering if I could join you?  Have been looking at this forum for a little while now, but was unsure as to whether I would have ET or not due to being a high risk for OHSS (I had 26 eggs!).  However, all looking good now so ET should be Monday and OTD would be Wednesday, 15th.

Congrats to all the ladies who have had their long awaited BFPs and sorry to those who have had a BFN.

Lou xx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

ann&bump, thanks for the link x

been lifting when i shouldnt and now got cramp so feeling bit low now


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi All


Well done Emily on stepping away from the pee stick.   


Welcome Samuel & Kernow


How do we stay sane during the 2ww?  Sanity, what is that?  Hands up if you're reading this thread and you're still sane....... wibble.   


There is no way to get through the wait in one piece, but having the amazing support you get through this website and an especially crazy and lovely bunch of ladies who are here at the moment, we can just about pick one another up when we are down and keep sharing the love throughout.  I find bottom humour and chocolate is the key.  


Still having strong AF feelings, still in the toilet every 30mins or so, but hayfever isn't too bad today, I even managed to walk the dogs without running out of tissue.   


Good luck to any testers tomorrow.  For the lucky 7 who test on Monday only 2 more sleeps to go, stay away from the pee sticks ladies, we're nearly there.


----------



## dreamer01

Have had very heavy period for days, negative tests, so game over this time  xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi can I join, fet and et 9th June! Xx 
Big hello to all and big congrats to the BFP and  To bfn 
Love 
Danielle xxx


----------



## JulieBoo

Dreamer      are you ok? We're here to talk, rant, scream at if you need to xxx


----------



## emivf

I'm testing on the 18th. 1st time doing IVF. 40 years old. Two embryos put in and fingers crossed one of them stays for the 9 month duration.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Dreamero1 so sorry to read your news    

Welcome Samuel Jackson, Skyline, Curlyone and Kernow Lou

 all around

Love to all

Em


----------



## HendryHope

Hi, hope you don't mind me joining you. I had one great quality 8 cell embryo transferred yesterday, and official test date is 19 June! This is our first IVF cycle, we had been going to have two eggs transferred, but the hospital advised that one would be best, given our age and that there are twins in the family already (I'm a twin, and my wee bro and sis are also twins!). We are so excited, and have been talking to our embryo and encouraging it to get all snuggly and comfy! Was lovely to see it on the screen, had tears in my eyes, and got a lovely pic of our wee speck! Please stay with us baby, we want you and love you so much already. We also got another three eggs frozen - one great quality 8 cell, a 7 cell and a 6 cell.

Congrats to the BFP's so far and love and hugs to the BFN's xxx


----------



## JulieBoo

Hey all,

Welcome Hendry.

Well my fears are confirmed, TMI! just finally got that brown blood I get when I wipe just before AF starts as I've been looking for for the past 3 days with my constant knicker checking.  Knew it was the moment when I started to feel sick and light headed tonight.  Gutted obviously, but utterly expected, miracles and luck generally just don't seem to work for me.  

Good luck everyone else. I'll stick around for a bit to see how you all get on. xx


----------



## Worry All The Time

Julie   I'm sorry its not looking like good news and I trust you know what your body is telling you (but in the past I have been bleeding for a full week coming up to OTD and still got a BFP (albeit only for a few weeks) - so cruel I thought the clinic were in forcing me to do a HPT (for their records - **** to their records!) and so convinced was I that it would be negative that I just handed the stick to DH and walked off and left him with it...).  I hope you are doing OK and DH and yourself are looking after each other. x


----------



## dreamer01

Don't know how to feel  my period started a wk after five day transfer which I read is very early and can indicate lining issues, my lining looked great on the Monday and when I went on the fri it had gone down by 3.5mm, think it was just under 8 wen they did the transfer the following mon, I'm so confused, I wonder if this is why it failed, looking forward to my follow up consultation xx


----------



## Worry All The Time

I hope everyone is surviving ok  -   +   

I am afraid I am still in crappy mood but it looks like I will have to get used to it and put up with it for the next week.  

DH is still being a ostrich and a pain in the **** with it too! He can't understand why I should be upset when there is no point worrying as at this stage its in the hands of nature and we can't do a thing to influence the outcome. So I pointed out that of course I know there is no point in worrying but the fact is I am worrying and upset and it would be good if he could at least support me in that regardless of how stupid it is to worry! The problem is I am usually so reasonable and calm that he doesn't usually see me like this...  
So I pulled out of the drive in tears and drove to Wales with ipod blaring, met with hypno lady, and drove back with the top down and music blaring even louder and felt a lot better until 'American Pie' came on and I started bawling again because that was the song that was on the radio in the Transfer room when I was in for ET!  

PS: My hypno session today - instead of actually having any hypno I ended up just talking for 1hr 40 mins as she figured what I needed most today was to talk! This is such a crazy world we are in at the moment.


----------



## skyline33gtst

Worryallthetime. Reading yr signature and you have lost nearly all your embies from infection? My god! What has yr clinic said about that! 
Also when is yr test date hun? I have been in a mood for last 2 weeks it's the tablets defo even asked doc! I just want to kill anything and every1 lol feel better today! 
Did you have to pay private for treatment? If so what are they doing about it! I would t be happy at all 
Hope yr feeling better soon xxx 
Daniele 
Xxxx


----------



## Big hat

Morning ladies, 

Just wanted to jump in and say hello!  Have another 8 days until my OTD, and am so glad to hear so many of you are having AF symptoms too (that's meant much more kindly than it might sound  ).  I've been awake now for over an hour because (.)(.) didn't like the way I turned too quickly from my right side to my left, so woke me up, and then I got  twinge in my belly  ......  I'm glad that so many of you are saying AF symptoms may be a good sign  - as I'm scared to get my hopes up.

Carley - so sorry for bfn (and to anyone else, who's names I don't yet know)

Dreamer and Julieboo - fingers crossed. x

Livertypickle - loved your rude words post!

To all those getting bfp's - hurrah for you and giving us hope  .

Worryallthetime   - hope you and DH had a chance to have a cuddle.

HendryHope - my first cycle to this stage too - fingers crossed, hey lady?!

to everyone else, good morning, here's to a lovely Sunday, where hopefully, we all have positive little vibes and a happy day  

Curlyone
x


----------



## magsandemma

Morning all


Julie  -  Brown blood is still old blood so until af in is full flow its not over yet!!  Really hoping it has settled again for you now.    


Dreamer  -  what did the clinic say about your lining being thinner on transfer day then??  Hope you get some answers I know its really hard as on my first cycle I bled early too on day 10 following a 3dt, the next cycle I tried gestone instead of cylogest. Take it easy hun.


WALT  -  Its really hard isnt it the emotions are all over the place, this is the first cycle of fet that I have had so the first time being on high dose hrt and I seem to go from thinking its worked to it hasnt and its driving me crazy already and I have over a week to go still. Wen is your test day??


Emivf & Hendryhope  -  Welcome and good luck with your 2ww hope it doesnt drive you too crazy and you get some love bfps at the end!!


AFM  -  I dont know what to think my mood is all over the shop, one minute really happy then feel like I cud cry then really positive then want to cry cos wonder if it hasnt worked, this 2ww really is a killer and drives you insane, as others have said I feel wet down below am thinking thats the hrt, also feel like af is just around the corner even tho its way to early have had lots of twinges and lots of feelings of sickness but i feel sick with just the hrt anyhow so hard with drugs that give you preg symptoms!!  Anyhow I should stop waffling.


Good luck to anyone testing today adn to all the testers tomorrow!!!  Hoping its a great day for the thread!!


Anyone used any of the internet cheapie tests that measure from 10ui as I have just bought some of those and some cb digital on ebay.


Maggie
xx


----------



## hjanea

Oh Julie **** **** ****!!!!!  I so hope its not AF!! Absolutely everything crossed for you    .
Catching up I'd just LOL at you with your pants on your head and pencils up your nose saying wibble!!(presuming that was the ref!!) You just CANT have AF!!!
Helen (lost it now- just signed with my dead cats name instead of my own!  )


----------



## nickinoodle

Hi ladies hope I can join u, not sure of otd yet but got egg collection tomorrow so will be on 2ww soon! Good luck everybody x


----------



## Livertypickle

Welcome nickinoodle   

MagsandEmma - 10iui internet cheapies rock!  They picked up my BFP 8dp2dt this time (its ectopic, but thats no reflection on the pee sticks).
Interestingly though, they picked up a faint/borderline positive the other day and my HCG has now dropped to 153 - so 10iui is a bit of an over exaggeration on the sensitivity front by the manufacturers me thinks.

I am getting pregnancy symptoms again now, which I am worried about.  I thought I was shifting my ectopic all by myself which was good news in the circumstances.  My clinic now think that I mught be shifting a uterine miscarriage and the one in the tube is still growing.  have another scan on bloods on Tueday to decide whether I need surgery or methotrexate or whether my body can shift this one on ots own.  I know my hormones are still 'pregnant' because I'm not 'feeling; this loss as much as I should, particularly as it marks the end of my IVF journey.  I guess I'm excitied about stepping off the rollercoaster and on to a different ride )a big wheel this time - slow, but memorable!)  Sorry if that's given anyone a downer, I will move off this board soon as I know I'm not in the 2WW anymore, just nice to talk to you ladies.

Livertypickle x


----------



## JulieBoo

Welcome *Nickinoodle*.

Thanks guys for your reassurance and positive thoughts, I need them cos there are none in this house.

*Dreamer* - Hope you get the answers you need from your clinic. I found myself questioning what went wrong last night, I think it's only natural, wish we could actually get some answers, but I think sometimes things just aren't meant to be. I do however believe perseverance pays off in the end.

*WATT *- I think it's hard for the DP/DH's. They're not the ones who are physically going through it all, but I know my DH is worried too as I'm sure yours is. They seem to think it's up to them to make less of a deal of things so that we get too worked up and to avoid too many emotions .... of course it doesn't work, but that's male logic for you.

*Mags* - If you can't waffle here, where can you. Your symptoms and feelings are all perfectly normal, that doesn't help I know, but at least you're not alone here. x

*Helen *- Yep, pencils are well and truly up my nose (with bits of tissue stuck to the end to stop the hayfever snot dribbling down my chin).

*Liverty* - Don't go yet, we'll sort another thread today so we can stay in touch. You seem to have the exact symptoms I had hun, so hope you manage to shift both on your own. Get some hot baths, currys and sexy time in.

Well, still not actual bleeding, just a brown spot here and there, I don't normally do white panty liners, (I have black ones to stop the constant knicker checking), but have relented so I can keep an eye on things. If AF hasn't come in full force by lunch time, I promised DH I'd do another test. Have to resist the urge to pee now for 4 hours.  !  !  ! Otherwise feeling ok, had a good rant in bed last night and well you have to move on don't you, no point dwelling on it. Guess I best get my name down for Afghan next year so I can save up for another go. (I do have a tiny tiny tiny glimmer of hope, but don't want to set myself up for a fall, so keeping it real right now). Will keep you all posted, fingers crossed for a positive sunday as *Curlyone *said.


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Awww.  Got my test today, and procrastinating.  HPT not much good - just faint line, but I had a hCG injection yesterday, so that means nothing.  I know I should go and have the blood test now, so DH and I can go straight to office later when he gets back, but I'm just so nervous and don't want to go....

Plan A is actually to go have blood taken, then go to town to buy a computer table (so we can keep the laptop off his balls when he's in bed) then go back to hospital for results...  I don't know.  Gonna take a shower and think about it.  What do you think?


----------



## hjanea

Hi SS-don't know what you should do but got everything crossed for you.

LivertyPickle-hope it all works out-please don't leave til we've got a new thread!!


----------



## Kitty_Kate

if we get this new thread, though (where are you, Julie?) We should make it law that not one post is posted without the poster typing **** at least once


----------



## confusedlilone

Hey  everyone may I join pls 
I had ET 5 days ago had one 5day blasto put in, due to test on 12th a wk today!!
Although they said if I want to take part in the DOLS study I need to test on the 9th I think I am gonna give that study a miss?? 
Been reading through some posts- I too have been having period type cramps so its good to know thatt maybe this is normal.
Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Ok we need to choose a name for the new thread, which I'll put in the may/june cycle buddies section, please vote here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264601.new#new


----------



## JulieBoo

Saucy, I would just ban the laptop from the bedroom full stop!!  now get your **** down for your blood test so we can get some good news on here! xx


----------



## Princess H

Morning ladies,

I'm having trouble keeping up with everything that's going on so I'm just going to say - 

Congrats to the BFP's from the last few days   xx

Sorry to all the BFN's, I know how you are feeling right now   xx

Good luck to all testing today & tomorrow   xx

Liverty - Still thinking of you hun, even though I've not been on here much   xx

Julie - I hope you're ok hun, still thinking of you too. As you said to me last week it's not over yet, it's good that yours is still only spotting   xx

AFM - Had a lovely long soak in the bath last night but it ended up being not as pleasant as the gel softened & worked it's way out. I actually got my DH to come in & have a look at the state of the bath water just so he could see what it was that I was going through cos he thought I was being a right miserable cow all day. He was shocked. I felt so much better after that. I had just been feeling really yukky & realised why. 

**** 

Lots of love everyone

Helen xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Weellll, I got my **** down there, and knowing that my doctor is at another clinic in the mornings, I went straight to lab and ordered a PG Test.  However, when I tried to explain to Receptionist that I'd had hCG injection a few days ago, she got all confused, and just gave me a paper for a qualitative test.  The lab attendant did speak English though, and said well there'd be no point as it's just show positive... that's exactly what I'd said, so he took me for a refund, then a lab tech came out, and she said even a quantitive test wouldn't be able to tell the difference between my hCG and that from the injection, only a scan would show anything, but "how, at this stage?  Come and see Dr Alia tonight".

SO a wasted trip, sort of.  I got 10 litres of ice cream while I was out, though, so DH should be happy!  SOme compensation at least, for when I keep him waiting tonight whilst we have tests etc...


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi, just to keep you all up to date, just did another Digital test and it is still 'Not Pregnant' so as OTD is tomorrow, I figure that it's bang on.  If not the pg won't be viable to that's me out of the running. ****


----------



## hjanea

**** **** **** Julie!      So sorry!!


----------



## Princess H

So sorry to hear that Julie       **** xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Really sorry Julie, it's such a blow xxxx


----------



## Worry All The Time

Good luck everyone with peeing or bloods whichever is your test of choice.....  

With regard to the infection that caused all the damage to our fertilisation process, the Clinic have confirmed it as an Ecoli bacteria - i.e. one of the 1% of bugs resistance to the antibiotics they use as standard in the petri dishes to prevent such things happening..... They have traced the bacteria back to the sample DH produced while EC was going on but as of yet don't know if the bug originated internally or externally on his skin.  It seems bodies in general have loads and loads of bugs both internal and on our skin and most of the time it is not an issue but when the little bugger manages to get on to a petri dish and gets to incubate in Nirvana it can do horrendous damage.... previously we have a fertilisation rate of 85% so with 13 good eggs everyone was expecting in and around 10 embies but only 1 made it out the other end  

In the history of the Clinic it has only happened twice before - both Ecoli, one from male direction and the other case never identified... Our consultant said this is not something you even think about happening and he was so disappointed (I imagine that was him being polite when he was talking to me) when he heard what happened.  That in his personal career history it had only happened twice and he couldn't believe it had happened.

DH had to provide another sample and they will analyse to try and determine if it is originating from his reproductive tract (which means he can have super antibiotics and hopefully avoid this catastrophe again).  We are still waiting for the final results but they may not actually help if the sample shows up negative.
I can not even explain how heartbroken and upset I was last week - even worse than the MC - I just sobbed and rocked for days at the cruelty of it all.
As DH has children from a previous marriage - we have had to fund all of our treatment and to add insult to injury I expect a bill for all this crappy Ecoli investigations also !!! **** BUM **** BUM LOL

I said to DH maybe we should have done the lottery - we have a better chance of winning that than having this happen to us


----------



## Carrie D

Really sorry to hear that Julie.  I had everything crossed for you.  You've been such a great support to me and everyone else on this thread. Hope it's ok for me to join the new **** thread when it's up and running (I've voted already!)  Take care xx


----------



## topgirl1

Hi everyone,

just wanted to say sorry to all BFN and congrats to all the BFP my thoughts are with each and everyone,
     
            

I have my HPT in 8 days and am struggling thru the days especially the last 2, all these feelings and tears...seems to be such a long wait.


----------



## Worry All The Time

Can I ask a question please? You may have to refer to DH/DP for the answer but I would appreciate some feedback...  

When your Men had to produce their sample on EC day, did they have to do any special preparation? 
i.e. a friend of mine said her DH was sent into the 'Masterbatorium' (apologies for the spelling not something I am used to typing  ) and told to apply a special gel wash to his bits before he began and try not to touch the edge of the pot etc. to avoid contamination of the sample.... 
Needless to say in our case that was not the process - DH was sent into the broom cupbard and left to his own devices. He had obviously showered that morning before we left the house and once in his 'special room' he just washed his hands beforehand out of common sense rather than because he was told to.

Even though I am honestly trying not to get too uptight about last week debacle as I think it would be counter productive (sic) during this 2WW I really would appreciate you sharing your experiences just so I know we can avoid being in this situation next time (I would love to be so enthusiastic and confident that this will be successful but because of what has happened our probability of success is seriously reduced - we were hoping to transfer 2 5day or worse case 3 3 day - I KNOW we have 2 viable Embies on board and I am doing my best to keep them relaxed and cozy (they must be sick of hearing Zita at this stage  ) but part of self preservation is preparing youself for the worse also)


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies!

I am so sorry Julie that you have got a BFN.  It's so hard to see that 'Not Pregnant' sign.  I end up swearing at it as if it's going to change or something!  Hope you are relaxing and being looked after.

Saucy - how annoying that you aren't getting any solid answers.  As if you haven't got enough to stress about!

Worriedallthetime - my DHs experience was very similar to your friends.  He was told to avoid touching the cup as it damages the specimen.  He has done that before so is now very careful!  I'm sorry that this has happened to you.  However, we had 14 eggs at EC last time and only ended up with 1 by Day 5.  It's quality not quantity and you have two on board that could just be the special two that you need.  Don't overanalyse it or you will just end up beating yourself up with 'what ifs'.  Unfortunately, ladies in our position have bad luck thrown on us by the bucketload.  I just think it's because we're actually the only women who could cope with it.  So remember - you're a tough cookie and no amount of s$%& is going to stop you achieving your dream one day.


----------



## Big hat

Hey Julie,  so sorry you got a bfn - it really sucks   

Worryallthetime - my DH wasn't given any special instructions - mind you he did show me the 'men's room' just next to reception, and with a padded door (we think for those men who just have to make a noise  ).  He was just expected to apply 'normal' standards of hygiene...... If, as your consultant says, it's really rare, I suppose you're going to have to put yet another thing down to the massive mountain climb this trek to motherhood is.... I know, every turn costs money, and it does suck.

hugs

Curlyone
xx


----------



## Carley

WATT just asked DH he sed there were no special instructions just go in do the deed and come out   

Hope everyone else is ok i won't hang about having a really bad day!!   

Congrats to all the BFP and big   to all the BFN!!!

Carley XxX


----------



## rachel1972

julie   i will miss your witty coments, good luck with the future path.

Hi to you girls who are still waiting , i have cold  and typical pms symtoms which i had when pg last time so that doesnt help, just finding it hard to do anything, gave myself a pedicure today.  Im so hungry does anyone have any tips on what we should be eating?


----------



## JulieBoo

WATT - Just to confirm what the other's said.  My DH was given a pot, pointed into a room and that was that.  He applied his own common sense when it came to contamination and hygiene .... he has just gone on to tell me how the lady on the TV had big boobs and was being double teamed .... hmmm .... thanks for that DH, too much information.


----------



## Carrie D

Hi WATT, same here.  DH was shown the room, handed the pot and left to it.   


Julie - just read out your post about the big boob action on the tv and DH is very jealous.  Said there were some dodgy magazines at the end of the bed and that was his lot!


----------



## Mrs Rock

WALT, my DH was told to wash his hands and his bits with water and dry with a paper towel, there was a sink in the room for this.  He was told not to use soap or anything else in case of contamination of the sample by it.


----------



## Mrs Rock

I don't actually know what double teaming is but I think I can imagine!  Lovely!


----------



## Kernow Lou

Julie - can't believe your DH got a video!  Mine said the magazine choice was rubbish so had to use his imagination!  He seemed really put out by it as well!  Almost felt sorry for him and then remembered that I had EC that day, which is significantly harder thana tug at your genitals!!!


----------



## Sarahb1977

Afternoon ladies, seeing all the posts on here about the "special room" that our men used has given me a much needed chuckle!! The room that my DH used is also the room that we went in to get ready before we had little embryo put back in and he was quite keen to show me the awful selection of mags that were hidden under the cushion of the plastic coated sofa!!!  

Big hugs to those of you who have had bfn and keeping everything crossed for those still to find out.


----------



## dolphin17

Hi ladies 

*Julie - *really sorry you didn't get good news with the pee stick today, still hoping it could change by tomorrow for you    

*Pixtrix - *Good luck with your blood test tomorrow - I'm sure it will be fine, I was looking at some posts about hcg levels last week and not everyone's hcg exactly doubled every 2 days, some days were less, some days more.   
*Locini - *congratulations on your BFP, fantastic news well worth waiting for!! 

*Annbangor - *hello hun, I've just seen your post - congratulations!! I reckon 2 days before OTD is a sure bet - so pleased for you! 

Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow, I hope there are lots of lovely BFPs   

love dolphin xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Big hugs Jule, I am so sorry

Thanks Dolphin, you have helped reasure me. How are you doing?

Oo in relation to the men doing the deed, I always go early to go in with my DP (don't get involved though lol) and no extra special hygiene instructions!


----------



## Worry All The Time

Thanks everyone for the info and sorry if you got more than you bargained for when you asked DH/DP LOL


----------



## daisylea33

Hi Everyone,


I haven't posted for a while, but i've been keeping up to date with whats going on with you all and just wanted to say sorry to all BFN's and congrats to all the BFP's my thoughts are with each and everyone of you. 


Julie sending you lots of love &    , I pray that your test changes tomorrow to a BFP, you have been such a great support for so many FF ladies that i pray your dreams come true. 


jesuslovesmes....congrats..so glad your prayers were answered.     


AFM.. a few days till OTD...unlikely alot of you who are eager to test..i really don't want to. i'm scared to know the result. I pray my embies have implanted and are growing from strength to strength. but the other part of me is scared sh**less that this isn't the case.


ah well.. nothing i can do about it now.


lots of love and the best of luck to all those testing this week, I pray that we have a record breaking number of BFP's on this thread.


----------



## lilhayley

Sorry for the self indulgence but I am feeling so crap today. My Otd is tomorrow and I am in bits. My tummy is doing butterflies and I have been bursting into tears on and off all day. I just don't know what to do with myself. I feel so bloated and sore today and AF feels so imminent I am dreading looking at the pee stick in the morning. I know I have to be positive but I am finding hard to allow myself to be today - it's just so emotionally overwhelming.  

Love to all
H x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

XXX You must be 18 years or over to read this post XXX

OK, so first... DH and I were put in a room before EC, and given the pot, and invited to produce a sample, so I persuded hi to get his tongue out for me..... then the nurse cam in to shave me.  Then we were left to it again. Then a few minutes after that, just as I'd got DH's confidence up again, the cleaner came in to get rid of the shaving paraphernalia.  She left, we started again. Then the cleaner came back to clean the bathroom.  Then she went, and I clamped his head with my thighs, then another nurse came in and asked if we were ready yet. 

I over rode the urge to tell her to 'get lost, and in my calmest, sweetest, voice ever simply said no, we needed time.  So she went away. Then about thirty seconds later she came back and said the technicians were waiting they needed me downstairs, and his sample in the pot. I think I screamed then and just got them to wheel me out with steam between my ears. 

DH says it was the hardest wank he's ever had.


----------



## JulieBoo

Saucy - OMG toooooo much information!

So guys, in the true spirit of Simon Cowell, I've reset the Poll with the 2 top runners and thrown in a wildcard. Phone lines are open again, previous votes will not be counted. Voting will close at midnight, if you vote after this time, your vote may not be counted but you will still be charged ..... lol. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264601.0

Think I'm losing it, I actually found myself ripping apart the 2 digital tests I've done to see if the lines that prove nothing are any different in colour and wondering as I'm still only experiencing minute brown discharge, if it's possible for it to be a really really really late implantation ..... mmmmm ...... wibble wibble wibble thrrrrrrrppppppp..... cuckoo cuckoo.


----------



## Kitty_Kate

JulieBoo said:


> Saucy - OMG toooooo much information!


I worried it might be, but I'm pretty sure that WorryAllTheTime asked for our contribution stories.... 

So, went to clinic tonight, early, to be told we were 16th in line. Hmm. So I went and sat right outside the office, so I could catch the nurses and hopefully get the paper for the blood test from her. Turns out it's B-hCG or something that I need... so she gave me the paper, but told me to wait till tomorrow. And fair enough, although Doctor said "I will see you in two weeks", the discharge note definitely says 15 days. So I have to wait yet another day. Boo Hoooooooooooo. So it's you and me both, tomorrow, JulieBoo!!!

At least the nurses were all very excited (maybe they were just being kind) that I have had my period yet....


----------



## hjanea

Saucy-thats waaaaaay too much info!!!LOL!!!
(only jealous after 6 1/2 years of celibacy!)

Not looking forward to testing tomorrow-don't want to do it!


----------



## Praying4asibling

Hey ladies,

Not a great day today, went to the loo and got the dreaded brown discharge I was dreading. If this cycle follows as last time, tomorrow I will have a full on period. Dh and I are gutted but have decided no more. 

I can honestly say a future without children doesn't seem like a future at all but I can't keep doing this and neither can my dh.

Will pray for a miracle over night. 

Xxxx


----------



## hjanea

Aw Freeze-everything crossed for you          .


----------



## mia83

julie  im so  sorry  u got  bfn  i  will pray  for u  and  the  results  to change  u have been really great  such  a kind  person  and  u  did  had  time  for  everyone  of  us  here  in good and  bad  times  every time  i  posted  u so  kindly replied to  me  thank  u very  much hope  u  get bfp  2morrow.

and  good  luck  to  everyone  testing in a following  days 

im still  bleeding  not  much  though  but  still  have bfp  on Thursday  going  for a  blood test,.
hugs  to  u all


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

julie & freeze


----------



## Livertypickle

Freeze - My heart physically ached when I read your post -  Thinking of you  x

Julie - Huge hugs, I was really rooting for you buddy.  Here when you want to chat and vent x

Livertypickle x


----------



## Worry All The Time

to everyone having a crap day and an extra   to those expecting the worse x 

Good luck to everyone with an OTD coming up tomorrow and those chasing blood work (seems like a lot of hard work   , hard work you could do without) - I hope there are some pleasant surprises but regardless, one way or another remember you have quite a strong (and funny) bunch of ladies supporting you here    

AFM, My day has been a bit mixed - still feeling off and scared etc etc and for some reason a little shivery and cold this evening( ), I think I only cried once - was driving through the village and for some weird reason something triggered the waterworks but I managed to keep them in check - I think I might implode soon!  

Well, when I asked my question earlier I wasn't expecting to get such a laugh at the answers  
Saucy - there could never be too much  ... I told DH your story in the car and we were laughing so much we had to slow down - thank you for the much needed LOL
AND Julie, as for DH getting to watch movies! My guy is quite jealous - his paper 'material' was circa 1975 - big hair and all - at least your guy got big (.)(.)
Thanks you very much everyone - am thinking of you all x


----------



## Worry All The Time

Am thinking of ordering some HPTs - I checked what I had 'in stock' and while I have loads of Amazon internet cheapies (don't really know why I bought them as I have only ever used them in tandem with the real expensive one to see if they say anything different!!!) - I also have 3 'real' ones.  Quite simply if the first one shows BFN then thats it but if I get a BFP - I will just keep on peeing and peeing...  

Am torn between the CBDigi with conception indicator - I know its a bit blunt and also can scare the stuffing out of you with the conception indicator bit but at least there is no guessing... AND First Response Early Result (I screwed up before and bought the Fast Response instead)

Any thoughts?


----------



## pheobs1

Hi worryingallthetime I always find the words not preg a bit harsh but that's just a personal thing. We have spent a fortune on hpt's in the past, when I get a bfn I test periodically for a few weeks just in case! Crazy I know!!! I have a load in first response ones in x


----------



## Princess H

Julie - you are definitely going cuckoo hun, would like me to call the men in white coats to come & take you away. What the hell is this 2ww doing to you? xx

Liverty - how are you doing hun? xx

Freeze - my heart truly goes out to you & your DH   xx

Saucy - now I want to know why I couldn't go in with my DH   xx

Helen xx


----------



## lilhayley

I am in complete shock. I have just done 2 HPT and got  a .
I had to keep going back to look at it and am still shaking. I feel so surreal and this truly has not sunk in yet...

The best of luck to everyone testing today. Positive vibes     

Big love 
H xx


----------



## Praying4asibling

I know I have tested early but I am sure a positive would show by now but I got a negative. 

Clearly I am not supposed to be a mum.


----------



## JulieBoo

Yay congratulations on your BFP Lilhayley. Hopefully the first of many today. xx

Ah Freeze - so sorry honey    I'm sure you'd make an excellent Mum, we all would otherwise we wouldn't be here chasing our dream.

Link to the new thread. Someone deleted my poll for it's title so I've gone with the one which was in the lead when I last checked. I guess someone may have been offended by the ****. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264645.new#new

Come join me, regardless of your BFN or BFP if you just want to stay in touch, but feel it's time to move on from this thread.

Julie xx


----------



## magsandemma

Morning all


Just wanted to wish all the testers today good luck!!


Freeze  -  Am hoping you have just tested to early and it turns into a bfp in the next few days!  When is otd?


Julie  -  Hope all goes well with blood test and they dont keep you waiting to long for result!


Lilhayley  -  Big Congrats hun!! Enjoy, hope its the first of many.


AFM - Have woken up not so bloated today and not sure what to think this wait is a killer, it drives you crazy I keep telling myself to stop looking for symptoms but I just cant help it!!!


Catch up later 
MAggie
xx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Mags OTD is wed so I am pretty sure 2 days won't make too much of a difference :-( just want to curl up and die. Dramatic I know but feel such a failure x


----------



## hjanea

for me-****!!!!

Congratulations Lilhaley!!

Coming over to join you Julie-will pop back to check everyones progress. Thankyou for being so lovely and supportive.
Good luck to everyone!!!
Helen.xxx


----------



## hjanea

Oh no its not done the piccie-I'm having a bad enough day as it is!!!!!


----------



## JulieBoo

HJanea - So sorry honey, catch you on the other thread. xx     


Guess who just passed out when I had my blood taken?!  It wasn't the needle as such, it was when she took it out and a bit of blood spurted out, I was out for the count.  Can only imagine what kind of wreck I'd be if I was pg by the end of it all.  Well if you can't laugh at yourself ... bla bla bla.  My results are being done by the Army, so I expect I might get them back some time next year, but I have to ring them in the morning just in case they've actually been efficient for a change.


----------



## Princess H

So sorry to hear that Helen huge     to you hun xxx


----------



## hjanea

LOL Julie!!


----------



## Big hat

Worryallthetime - I have a feeling you have already selected 'your items' and they are 'in the cart' ready for checkout..... .  I've ordered 3 clearblue digi, on a 6 day delivery (my OTD is 13 June) so, am hoping they don't arrive until Thursday, as we are away until Saturday.  If it's a bfn, I just want to have had enough time thinking it may, just may, be a bfp beforehand.. 

Lilhayley - what fantastic news on such a godawful Monday morning.  Congratulations!  

Freeze and Hjanea - ladies, so sorry  .  Freeze, am hoping that maybe something will change over the next 2 days.  Please don't ever think you are a failure or that you are not meant to be a mum.  When I read all of the profiles, and see what incredible journeys everyone has had to take, it makes me think this site does not have failures on it -  a bunch of pretty incredible women, maybe!  

Julieboo - ooo, fingers-crossed, and thank you for setting up the other thread.  You are a star!

Hi to everyone else.

Curlyone
xx


----------



## LisaCJ

Hi everyone - haven't posted anything for a while, but now that it's the exciting time, albeit nerve-wracking, it would be good to know that I'm not the only one going through this anxious 2ww.  I had ET done on 28 May and will take the test on 13 June.  Wish me luck, I'll need it!


----------



## Worry All The Time

Morning All.

Congrats to Lilhayley - brilliant news!

 Hjanea & Freeze. But.. I wouldn't give up just quite yet Freeze  .

Julie: fingers crossed for the blood work (did you POS today or resist?) 
I can't believe they deleted your post - wonder what they didn't deem appropriate....

With regards to not supposed to be a Mum - I really don't think thats true - maybe not ready YET for whatever reason.

It look me 10 months to tell My Mom about our MC and the only reason I told her was I so so unbelievably mean and cruel to her when she visited one weekend - it was a stupid thing for me to do and that was have house guests on the Due Date of our B1 - I thought I would be fine but boy was I wrong. 
I digress, the point is when I finally phoned her to apologise without bursting into tears (I thought), she really surprised me (IN A GOOD WAY FOR ONCE).

She didn't say never mind forget about it, there will be other babies etc (I think I might have hung up if she did), she said

*'This Baby wasn't ready to be part of your world and I truly believe when Nature doesn't give you what you want, when you want it there is a really good reason for it at the time. There is a baby out there and when its time, you will get to meet him and this pain you are going through now will not go away but lessen and remain to remind you how lucky you are now.'*
 
Funny how I remember it word for word even though I was listening to it with tears and snot running down my face!

I really hope she is right on both counts: getting to meet our baby of course but also the fact that the difficult journey we have all gone through to be Moms will never be taken for granted and we will appreciate what we have (what ever that may be) on a daily basis.

Just so you know My Mom doesn't know what we are going through - we have not told anyone about IVF or the MC etc. as I think the stress we put on ourselves is enough without other people checking in on us to see how we are doing. I know some people like the support from friends and family but this was the way we decided to go and based on the number of 'Challenges ' we have had I think it was the right choice for us.

Curleyone, you might be right LOL
I am ready to hit proceed to Checkout.... but I have free 24hr delivery so maybe I should hang tight for a bit

Love to everyone x


----------



## Carley

WATT that just made me cry but in a nice way and i truly agree altho sometimes i dont wanna believe it myself cos i get so cross!!  

Carley xXx


----------



## rachel1972

watt- what a touching post had to fight the tears from coming to hard.

lilhayley - congrats 

big hugs to you girls with bad news today.


----------



## confusedlilone

Hello everyone, how r u
I'm on the countdown to sunday now I had one 5day embryo transferéð last wednesday. Hope it settles in well.
Even on wednesday when I was having transfer my ovariès stil felt tender(I had 23eggs) but today I've never felt better!?! Feel fine in myself not sore anymore- I jus have a few cramps now an then but that's it! - I'm in work just on my lunch break trying to keep busy,  gonna be longest wk off my life
Xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

OK, lab tests came back, and B-hCG level is 55.86.  Lab techs seemed to think I was pregnat, but DH collected results, and he never thought to remind them that I was on hCG injections.  I can't find any difference online between hCG, (the injections) and Beta-hCG ... so not getting my hopes up yet.  Off to see doc in a few hours, then I'm sure we'll have to go for more tests.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## JulieBoo

WATT - love what your Mum said, see Mum's really do know best.  I didn't POS today, I figure save myself 3 Euros for a test and just wait for the blood results .... I already know the answer.  If I get a BFP now, not only will I believe in miracles but I'll also take everyone on this thread out for chips and ginger beer!.

Good luck Lisa and confusedlilone ..... its blooming tough the second part of 2ww.

Saucy - ooooo, still no definite answers, must be so frustrating.


----------



## Kitty_Kate

JulieBoo said:


> Guess who just passed out when I had my blood taken?! It wasn't the needle as such, it was when she took it out and a bit of blood spurted out, I was out for the count. Can only imagine what kind of wreck I'd be if I was pg by the end of it all. Well if you can't laugh at yourself ... bla bla bla. My results are being done by the Army, so I expect I might get them back some time next year, but I have to ring them in the morning just in case they've actually been efficient for a change.


LOL!! That is funny!!! Now, then.... Weren't you just telling us (OK, a few dozen pages ago) about how that well-oiled army upset a couple of dozen hormonal women....


----------



## JulieBoo

Saucy - the part of the Army I have control over is well oiled, the Med centre on the other hand is a totally different kettle of soldiers.  (That's not including the hospitals in theatre; they are amazing!)


----------



## Totoro

*Freeze, Hjanea & JulieBoo* I'm so sorry 

Big  to any other BFNs or anyone needing it xxx

*Magsandemma* I love your profile picture! Your DD is so beautiful, and has such a happy smile! Give her a kiss from me!


----------



## Totoro

I forgot to write my post, distracted by Magsandemma's beautiful girl! 

My OTD (BFN) was Wednesday 1st, I last took cyclogest on 31st. I was losing brownish stuff from OTD or just before. AF didn't really ever come and now I'm not losing anything.
The most I lost in one go [TMI] was a clot about the size of half a teaspoon, other than that it was mostly when I wiped, with just a small amount on the sanitary towel. It was always very dark red/brownish and very thick, it wasn't that painful either (apart from a few hours one night, but even then not that bad). I'm not sure if that's it or I should brace myself for something worse. Does anyone have any idea?
Thank you xxx


----------



## HendryHope

daisylea33 - I totally agree about being scared to test. Some girls here seem really keen to test early - I think my problem will be summoning the courage to test at all! Obviously I will because I have to, but the thought fills me with terror! Glad to know i'm not the only one scared of the pee sticks!

Hugs to everyone who got BFN's - my heart goes out to you, can feel your pain as if it was my own. Take care of yourselves, I totally agree with what WATT's mum said (beautiful BTW).


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies!

Saucy - how frustrating about still not being given a proper answer.  Hope you get a great result!

Julie - hope you're not waiting an age for the results and that you get some proper answers and can move forward.

Hope everyone is well and that anyone testing gets the result they desire.

AFM - I have had ET cancelled as I have got OHSS so now have 10 frosties waiting for me - 3 being collapsed blastocysts.  Feel very lucky that I have got this far as last tx left me with only one viable embie which gave me a BFN.
Obviously I don't belong on this forum anymore (!) but the best of luck to everyone for the future - no matter where it takes you. xx


----------



## emivf

I think I'll be terrified of testing! So you're not alone there. I've got 12 more days to go and I'll be doing it on my own as my hubby is going away - so that makes me dread it even more.


----------



## slw8000

Hi ladies, 
Can I join you please, I am due to test on Friday, 10th. Have managed to resist the temptation so far but don't know if I can hold out till Friday.
Wishing all of you loads of luck

Slw xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Arhh Kernow come join us on our new thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264645.0 As you have some frosties you might be starting treatment around when a couple of us go for our next round and we can all keep one another company while we're waiting.


----------



## mia83

i was terrified  to test  to but,  tested  3 day early,never thought i would test early,,but  the  thing  was  that morning  i was dreaming that i did pregnancy test  and  it came  as positive  i  felt so nice i was  enjoying every sec but  when i woke  up  it was just a dream.,    went  straight  to the  loo with a clear blue with me  done the test for real ,dh was  still sleeping i was reading  instructions  about the test  and it did said after 3 mins results  but  when i look back at my test there  was  pregnant  1-2week i just  couldn't believe it went to the bedroom to show it to my dh he  was still  sleeping  and  he was  like can i have some  light  here  cant see  a thing.so  good  luck to  u guys testing  following  days.
hugs  to  u


----------



## JulieBoo

No, still no news on my results, they'll be lost somewhere in Hong Kong by now.


----------



## Kitty_Kate

I just got back from the hospital...  and we had great news.  It's a    for us.  I'm kind of stunned into a kind of space, and don't really feel very excited most of the time.... And then I find myself hopping and skipping around the kitchen....  and DH will grab me and we'll be snogging like we haven't snogged for ten years, then we'll kinda come back down to earth and my poker face falls back into place.  I guess I've had so many disappointments in the past that I'm reluctant to believe it...  But I'm so happy!!!!


        


Sad news...... Doc said we have to cancel our holiday to Greece next week.... and we still can't    (ha ha, already broke that rule, I'm afraid...)


Anyway, I'm very sorry to all you who  haven't been lucky this month.  But believe me, it gets better.  Look at me - we've been trying this for eight years...  And finally it's happened!!!!  Don't give up, please.   


Oh, and Julieboo - My HPT went down to virtually blank yesterday (remember - I've been testing morning and night for a week now....)  it's not over till the fat lady sings


----------



## JulieBoo

Hey Saucy - that's great news!  Chuffed to monkey's nuts for you.  Keep that little one safe in there and not too much bonking you naughty girl you! xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


Julie  -  Cant beleive they have had you waiting this long bless you, hope they call soon!!!


Saucy  -  Excellant news congrats to you both!!


AFM - Have resisted the peesticks for another day and I am only 6dp3dt but still googling and wuestioning when I could test realistically          I still have strong af pains but I am also getting waves of nausea which is weird I wonder if its the combo of hrt and cyclogest as with the hrt I was feeling sick after taking pills but now its been random today also with hot flushes, I also had a very bizarre dream the other night about being chased down my road by a horse and a very small pony, very bizarre, I am hoping this is all good signs lol.  Anyone had any funny pains in there groin area??    


Maggie
xx


----------



## rachel1972

MIa and Saucy what fab news enjoy being pg its official!


----------



## magsandemma

Rachel    How r u feeling, we had transfer on same day, how are you doing with the 2ww??


----------



## rachel1972

hi maggie ive had and am still having lots of pains and my bits were swollen sorry for tmi but i dont know what to think could be symtom of pg or infection , im defo testing friday i have actually tested already , i know its from day 9 that hcg is picked up but im so   that i did test twice already.  if you start to feel really sick you should contact the clinic.


----------



## magsandemma

Bless Rachael I did so many tests on my last cycle from day 12 that I dont really want to see another BFN but I so want to test as I feel really positive about this cycle, I just feel different altho in saying that this is the first cycle that I have had hrt with as its my first fet so could be that, who knows, I have ordered sum ultra sensitive tests from ebay so no doubt when they arrive I wont be able to wait lol


Are you testing each day then?


Maggie


----------



## rachel1972

no i havent tested today i think? and am trying to wait till fri  now only got one test left so hopefully that will stop me, this is my 3rd fet and last go all together, i just so want to know what my life has intale.  god only knows how i will cope with scan wait if positive as this is our 1st double embie transfer.  I did think today we are halfway point and its not been that long!

Sticky vibes ladies/embies xx


----------



## Carley

Hey ladies sorry to just but in i read this thread all the time but theres so many i finding it hard to keep up so sorry for lack of personals!
Gd luck all of u who have had bfps and big hugs to all of u with bfns!!
Afm im having a rubbish few days been having af pains for 3 days but still no sign of af getting all the symptoms that go with it ie spots hot flushes and just that general emotional feeling :-( which is making me feel very neg and ive kinda given up on this cycle already. . . Now im getting yellowy dry stringy discharge after days of yellowy discharge but a slimey consistancy (sorry tmi) any ideas of wat this could be?!

Carley xXx


----------



## Carley

I mean congrats all of u with bfps   sorry my brain is frazzled  

Carley xXx


----------



## JJJMommy

Hi Ladies,
I know i was silly but i tested 2 days early and got my ever first     Im so much in shock i keep looking at the pee stick!


Dont follow my example but baby dust to all. Im so Fxxking happy xxxx been waiting for this day all my life. xxx


----------



## claireyttc

Hi,

Just wondering if I can join this thread?  I'm on the 2ww, having had a FET on Friday.  Feeling very "up and down" about it all.  Dont really have any symptons.  I convinced myself it fell out as soon as I had a pee on Friday! Silly I know but it seems impossible that it could have stayed up there!

I'm back at work and just trying to carry on as normal but its really hard.

Hope everyone is doing well.  Congrats to all of those with BFPs!

Lots of love, Claire


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

rachel1972 said:


> no i havent tested today i think?


  sounds like its making you as mad as me 

congratz angel  gives me a real boost seeing these bfps 

x Bam


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

claire, hi i had et friday too. your cervix will have closed tightly straight after so dont worry, nothings going to shake them out, they just need to hatch out and burrow in now


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi, been reading all these posts WOW! 
Angelz congrats!! and to all other BFPS
and big hugs to BFN's 
just popped in to say hiya xx 
lv danielle 
xx


----------



## Jo1980

ANGELZ- massive congrats!!!! I know you were worried about testing. I know exactly how it feels getting that 1st ever BFP!!

It's my OTD tomorrow, tested again yesterday (my 5th test since Friday!) thankfully it's still a BFP.

Lots of love & kisses to all of you who have had a hard time this past 2ww xxxx


----------



## angels1

Hi 
I had our first iui 25th may 2ww nearly over 8th june i get my results!!
Good luck to all xx


----------



## angels1

Emily79 said:


> ahhh help!
> 
> I have just been sat on the loo for five mins with a pee stick in one hand and a sample pot in the other!! somehow found the will power to get up and put the pee stick away!
> 
> otd is wednesday, i am 7dp5dt...need the pee stick  i think!!
> 
> love to all xx


Hi Emily 
I also find out on wed.
We are going to have blood test, it's driving me insane now!! I had iui on the 25th may (which was also our wedding anniversary)
How are u coping knowing its 2mo....?


----------



## dolphin17

*Jo, Saucy & angelz - *congrats on your BFPs - fantastic news  

Good luck to everyone on the thread still waiting to test - I hope there are lots more BFP's on their way   

afm I think it's time for me to step off this thread now - thanks for all the support and wishing everyone all the best - I really hope everyone's baby dreams come true   

love dolphin xxx


----------



## rachel1972

good morning ladies hows it going in crazyville today

I will not test i will not test im having to write this down so i dont .

Congrats to angel.

love and luck and courage xxx


----------



## rachel1972

Ice Cream 
To see or eat ice cream in your dream, denotes good luck, pleasure, success in love and satisfaction with your life. You need to savor the moment and enjoy it. 

i wanted to share this with you as i had vivid dream can it be a good omen or just a craving already?


----------



## Shaziahope

Hi Guys 

Can you please offer me some advise 

I had a   on the 1st June, had two embryos transferred as you know ..

However since a few days, keep getting sharp pain in my lower part of the abdomen .. really scared 

Why is this and should i be worried ..it can be brought on by coughing, laughing, even lying in bed .......   

ALSO EVERYONE WHO HAS GOT A BFP,   AND WITH A BFN,


----------



## Worry All The Time

Morning Everyone,

Hope everyone is doing OK  

Well, I don't think things are looking good for us this cycle. I found a spot (well more of a dot really) last night and decided to dig out the HPTs in preparation for this morning.... Found another dot this morning and did a test which was negative.  I am not that worried about the BFN at this stage as OTD is Sat so I can delude myself for a bit longer   but am not happy with the start of bleeding of some sort..... 

And I was beginning to think we had a chance of something out of all this mess - Hope is such a cruel mistress 

The only positive thing I can think of is once this is confirmed I can then get seriously angry over the catastrophe that is this cycle...


----------



## Big hat

Hello ladies!  It's a beautiful morning here, and I'm also monitoring every little twinge, and looking over at the peesticks, wondering 'should I?'  

Mags - am also getting twinges in groin, only every now and again though.  Mind you, got one on the right hand side of my spine earlier today .... 

Carley - can't explain your discharge - is there a drop-in at your local hospital, or could you get in to see your GP/nurse?  I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but if it  puts your mind at rest....  

Anglez, Jo, Mia and Saucy (you outrageous woman you!)  congratulations ladies!

Worry - is it implantation spotting?  Am    it is. xx

Shazia  - is the pain different from any twinges you got before?  When are you seeing Dr etc about the next steps?

Rachel - love your dream - I dreamt of finding a guinea pig hiding under the bushes in our back garden  .x

Julie - hoping the results arrived, and all is going to go your way  .

To everyone testing today and tomorrow - good luck ladies!!!  

To the rest, like me, going crazy with the wait let's 'keep dancing' we will know soon enough!!!

Curlyone

xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Hi  I'm still going    


Did my blood test yesterday morning, was told the results would be faxed and to call last night ... which I did, they weren't there.
Told to call this morning and the receptionist insisted I should speak to a nurse, but no one was available, so to call back.
Which I did 30mins ago.  Told by the receptionist that the results weren't on my file and they hadn't looked at the faxes from last night yet, but even if they did they couldn't discuss my results, so have to call back again in 2 hrs.


I know the answer is BFN, I got impatient and just did another POS (OK second urine of morning but should still be accurate at 15dpt) and no second line.  I just need closure now ..... argghhhhhhh.


Sorry for me rant.


Congrats Angelz and Jo. xxxx


----------



## Shaziahope

Curlyone said:


> Hello ladies! It's a beautiful morning here, and I'm also monitoring every little twinge, and looking over at the peesticks, wondering 'should I?'
> 
> Mags - am also getting twinges in groin, only every now and again though. Mind you, got one on the right hand side of my spine earlier today ....
> 
> Carley - can't explain your discharge - is there a drop-in at your local hospital, or could you get in to see your GP/nurse? I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but if it puts your mind at rest....
> 
> Anglez, Jo, Mia and Saucy (you outrageous woman you!) congratulations ladies!
> 
> Worry - is it implantation spotting? Am   it is. xx
> 
> Shazia - is the pain different from any twinges you got before? When are you seeing Dr etc about the next steps?
> 
> Rachel - love your dream - I dreamt of finding a guinea pig hiding under the bushes in our back garden .x
> 
> Julie - hoping the results arrived, and all is going to go your way .
> 
> To everyone testing today and tomorrow - good luck ladies!!!
> 
> To the rest, like me, going crazy with the wait let's 'keep dancing' we will know soon enough!!!
> 
> Curlyone
> 
> xx


curlyone

I have not had them before, honestly thinking i think they are more towards the groin .. my scan/app is on the 22nd june, which feels so far away


----------



## lets do it

Hi Em , can I please be added, I take my test on 20th June 2011.  Today I started to get very bad cramp. Still so long to wait,. xx


----------



## jesusloveme

Hello my June tester how are we all doing ? Good luck to today's tester 

Just a quick question please am 4 weeks pregnant and am having this horrible hip pain on both hip mostly when I sleep , has this happen to anyone please

Lots of love xxx


----------



## JulieBoo

Just another update ..... guess what I have to call back in another 2hrs.  I am beside myself with crazyness right now argghhhhhhhh.  I know what they will say, what have I done so bad to deserve this kind of torture?


----------



## Sandeepc

Sandeepc - Just had my third and final IUI treatment following 2 failed attempts. Am in the 2ww - will test on 16th June


----------



## angels1

Hi
can anyone help me i am due for my test 2mo but have just started what i think is my period about an hr ago!
Don't know what to think or feel, can anyone help?  

Much love to all


----------



## coranbeig

Hi,

Can I please be added to list? I am pretty new at this and just had my first attempt at IUI yesterday. My test day is 21st June. Would be nice to share going through this wait with people who understand xxx


----------



## Sandeepc

Angels 1: I am sorry to hear that you have started your period. I have had two failed IUI's so completely understand how you feel. I would still take a pregnancy test and you never know, it might be a false alarm. 

Good luck and lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## angels1

Hi Sandeepc,
I'm not sure if it is what u call spotting or it is my period   I'm having my blood test 2mo hopefully like u said it could be a false alarm!!
I really thought it had worked but then i suppose we all hope for the best


----------



## Carley

Coranbeig and Sandeepc welcome and gd luck   

Angels1 i hope this is just a false alarm for u and that u get ur BFP tomo 

Carley xXx


----------



## angels1

Hi Carley
I'm clinging on to the last bit of hope   
Do you happen to know anything about spotting??


----------



## Carley

RAngels1 im sorry but i dont i will keep my fingers crossed for u and   u get a BFP!!

Carley xXx


----------



## coranbeig

Thanks for the welcome and good luck Carley need it hink this is going to be long 2ww. Only day 1 and  am already struggling lol x

Angels1 hope ur having a false alarm and lots of luck for 2moro xx


----------



## angels1

Thanks ladies so nice of you!!

xx


----------



## PixTrix

Before heading off I'd like to thank everyone for their support on this thread. Those of you have fullfilled your dreams, congratulations. Big hugs for those who have not got there this time, stay strong and perservere because the dream is there to grasp, it just takes a little longer sometimes. Finally, those waiting to test I wish you sanity and luck!

Baby dust to one and all


----------



## Panda power

Not posted for a while but keeping up with the news.

So after big bleed last Wednesday and continuing pessaries and still doing hpt like hospital said it has been a BFN today as expected.  Only kept my embies in for 10 days, which is not good. Hope hospital can give me some answers and change things when we go back for our snow babies.

Am heartbroken and DH distraught. Going to take some time out and try and get back on track. Starting with returning to zumba tonight.
  to all.


----------



## Carley

Panda power huge   im so sorry to hear ur news wish i had the words to make u feel better   

Carley xXx


----------



## AnnBangor

Hi everyone!

Just a quick note to let you know i had a   on my OTD yesterday! Fingers crossed it works out.
Have a scan on the 28th!

Babydust to all x


----------



## Carley

Annbangor  WOOOOOHOOOOOO   Congratulations   sooo pleased for u!!

Carley xXx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Annbangor so please for you congratulations xxxx

So sorry for your news Panda power and Angles, and anyone else who has had the same sad news, look after yourself and fingers crossed it will be your turn next xxx

Sam xx


----------



## Emily79

Angels1 how are you doing? has your period started or does it just feel like its on its way? if so dont give up...i have read about so many women feeling like there period was about to start in the lead up to otd..

cant believe my otd is tomorrow, this 2ww has felt like years! 

big hugs to all that have bad news      

i still havent given in to the pee sticks which is amazing! going to test tomorrow eve after work with dp, taking the day off thurs so i can get my head around the result..whatever it may be...i have no idea what to expect! 

love and babydust to all


----------



## Carley

Hey ladies how r u all doin?!   

I have a TMI question sorry   

Im 10dp3dt and have just started getting browny colour stuff (discharge) i have been getting AF cramps for 3 days normally i get not even  day of AF cramps followed by browny colour discharge then AF but so far still no blood (thank god   ) any idea on wat this could be, surely it's too late for even late implantation!!

My OTD for blood test is thurs and OTD for hpt is sat!!!

Thanx in advance

Carley xXx


----------



## coranbeig

Hi to all

Annbangor just wanted to say a huge congrats to you! What wonderful amazing news x

Carley sorry I really don't know enough about all this but just wanted to say hope all is ok and thinking about you good luck for rest of week x

Emily a big good luck to you for 2moro all crossed for you x

Babydust to all of you
xx


----------



## angels1

Emily 79 
I think it is the dreaded AF Its been with me all day now real bad back ache, tummy cramps and sorry to say but to much blood (TMI sorry) to be spotting?
Good luck to you let me know how you get on


----------



## Big hat

Morning ladies, my what a 'mind mess' these 2 ww are!!!!  If it all goes calm you get worried, and if it all goes crazy you get worried too!!!!! 

Julieboo- hope you've finally got your test results, and can start on the next treatment soon. x

Shazia - is there a drop-in you can go to, or a midwife/practice nurse you can call and talk to about it?

Letsdoit- good luck for 20 June!!

Angels1 - hoping you get some good news today, will be gutted for you if it is AF  

Coranbeig - Good luck for 21 June!!

Panda - so sorry  . Hoping you get your frosties soon, and it all works out.  Hope DH is looking after you.  xx

Emily -  oo, good luck today.  fingers-crossed

Carley - hold on in there girl.  Really do have fingers-crossed for you for Thursday   .

Bizarre isn't it, from so many symptoms, it all seems to be very quiet on the cargo deck, just an achy feeling and I'm quite emotional.  I'm just hoping this means 'little bean' is getting on and doing what it should be doing, and growing, and NOT that it's given up and gone...... Am staying positive and hoping for the first option so, resisting the temptation to test (just).

Hugs to all

Curlyone
xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Thanks Curlyone - no still waiting, I'm actually beyond words now.

Good luck to today's testers xx


----------



## Carley

Thanx Curlyone

Julie i hope u hear either way   

Afm i had blood last nite in with.... (sorry tmi) brown discharge was very strange tho not like af but def fresh red blood id say only bout half teaspoon and then nothing and nothing since but woke with worse af pains this morn i fear the worst   !!

Carley xXx


----------



## angels1

Thanks curlyone 
Its not looking good as i'm still bleeding!!  

Good luck carley  

Thinking of you all in this 2ww
will let you all klnow later how we get on


----------



## JulieBoo

At last got my result - BFN as I knew, but at least now it's confirmed I can now get drunk.  Going to leave this thread now, good luck to everyone and thanks so much for your support. xx Julie


----------



## lilhayley

Hey ladies, 
Time for me to leave this thread now but just wanted to wish all of you who are still on this crazy 2ww good luck. It will test you to the max and put you on the biggest emotional rollercoaster of your life

To all those who have BFP. Congratulations. We all know the road ahead is long but let's all think positive and healthy vibes

To all the BFN. Stay strong and good luck with whatever path you choose to take next. 

Julie- thank you for your support and honesty. I'm so sorry for your result but glad you finally have the closure you were after. Enjoy your wine - you so deserve it. 

Take care sisters, love and babydust to all. 

Hayley xxxxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone, hope it's OK to join this thread?

I had my EC yesterday, 9 eggs - and heard this morning that 4 have fertilised. Hope they keep going strong and ET will be Friday. As long as ET happens my OTD is 22nd June.

Look forward to getting to know you all,

Katie xx


----------



## PixTrix

Big hugs Julie, so sorry. Expecting it doesn't make it hurt any less, but like you say go and get drunk and give yourself some time and make plans.


----------



## mia83

julieboo  so  sorry  for  ur  results at  least  now  u know  mmm ,, vine,,  last night  i so  wanted  to  have  a glass  of  vine,good  luck on ur next tx thanx a lot for  ur support  wish  u  all the  best  hugs  to  u,,  hope  u  have a nice  day,,

katiedolldoll  welcome,,  hope  u doing fine  wish  u  a good  luck on  Friday  im sure ur  embys  gonna  be  ok  till  friday they just waiting for  their mummy  and  the right  time to  be transferred,,wish u and ur  embys  all the  best 
mia xxx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Julie & Hayley, goodbye & good luck girls. 
Thank you for all your wise words & support. So sorry it wasn't your time yet. 
I hope you achieve your dreams soon   
See you around on here x Bam



Well thats one weeks waiting out the way for me but its been HELL  x Bam


----------



## Big hat

O Julie, I'm so sorry sweetie. I know you said he other thread was deleted. Did you redo it, and are we able to join you on it?
xx

Shazia and Mags - found this re: twinges etc '_The book says: "You may experience mild pains in your hips when you change position."
Translation:
Mild? Stabbing pains in your hips is just the beginning of it. Your body produces a hormone called relaxin to relax the ligaments of your pelvic joints. (Your pelvis is actually three bones, not just one. I bet you didn't know that.) Unfortunately it also works on every other ligament in your body, and if any of these ligaments become stressed, from let's say a baby pulling on them, it hurts. You can feel these ligament pains anywhere, even in your ribs.

Remedy:
Wait until your hormones go back to normal after birth. Until then, no quick movements. Try warm baths and heating pads. You may even need to change the way you move (bring on the funny pregnant-woman walk)._

Bambi - really sweet new picture of Honey 

Lilly - goodbye

Carley and Angels1 -   

HI KatieDollDoll - good luck sweetie.

xx


----------



## want2beamum

hi girls,

hope i can join this thread  i have just had my transfer today (5 days blast)  can i please be added to the list, my test date is the 20th June. 


The journey so far, IVF ICSI, has been very positiv and everything has gone a LOT better than we expected  The two I had put back today are looking very good and activ and they said that the chance of the sticking is about 70%.

They were not sure that the rest could be frozen but would grow them until tomorrow and let me know, hope they can so there is for another go if this does not work out.

I am so happy and emotional at the moment, have the little pic of them and just pray and hope that they will stick. We have been trying now for 14 years and so want this to work.

Anyway i better lay down and try to relax a bit again


----------



## lucky2010

Hi all,


I tested on Monday (my birthday:-() and got a BFN, this was CD 26 of a normally 26 day cycle. I am now on day 28 and still no AF, although I have AF type pains. I started on clomid this month which delayed my ovulation by 2 days.... when do people think I should test again if still no AF? I hate this last glimmer of hope even when it's 99% sure to be a BFN... so cruel.


Congrats to all the BFP's and hugs to all the BFN's.


good luck to all those who are waiting.


Rach xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Yeah - it's here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264645.msg4485015#msg4485015

Come and have a glass or two... and a bit of a


----------



## Kitty_Kate

lucky2010 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I tested on Monday (my birthday:-() and got a BFN, this was CD 26 of a normally 26 day cycle. I am now on day 28 and still no AF, although I have AF type pains. I started on clomid this month which delayed my ovulation by 2 days.... when do people think I should test again if still no AF? I hate this last glimmer of hope even when it's 99% sure to be a BFN... so cruel.
> 
> Rach xxx


I just need to remind you that my HPTs were showing almost nothing (except right after hCG injections right up till my OTD which was 18dpo. And i got that BFP!! It ain't over till the fat lady sings!


----------



## lucky2010

thanks saucy x


----------



## Shaziahope

curly

thank you so much, the stuff i have been reading is much scarier! .. going on about that it might be ectopic etc  

dont want to even think negative!! 
    xxx


----------



## polly16

Julieboo -   So sorry it was a bfn for u this time.


----------



## Carley

Hi all
Tested just now as been goin   and had bit of blood last night im 11dp3dt blood test is tomo but hpt says neg and i used a first response one so i think this is pretty final  

Carley xXx


----------



## angels1

Hi all
Congrats to all who all got BFP, unfortunaatly i got a BFN 2day  
Next step IVF!! 
Good luck to all u lovely ladies 
    
xx


----------



## Sarahb1977

Really sorry to hear that there have been a few bfn, my thoughts are with you and I hope that those who continue on their journey do get that magical bfp in the not too distant future. 
Looks like there are still a lot of us still to test this month, I'm keeping everything crossed for all of you.
I have made it to day 10 of the wait without losing my mind, been having some odd dreams the last few nights, some of which I can't remember but I have been waking up in a hot flustered mess with that "can't remember where I am" feeling!  :-( 
Still feel like af is on the way, got that niggly low down feeling.
Have to stay positive though so sending out lots of happy vibes to all


----------



## JD77

ICSI, eggs being replaced on Saturday 11th June. Test date will be 25th June.


----------



## Kezray

Not sure whether I'm posting in the right place tomorrow but OTD is tomorrow/AF due on 11th. 

This is my first TX of IUI using clomid has my first TX was cancelled due to having too many follicles - only used clomid on days 2,4 and 6 followed by IUI on day 15 - was told treatment was 'perfect'...

Don't know what to think about symptoms - seems everyone has their own stories to tell. Day 1-6: severe head aches and cramping. By day 11 felt absolutely nothing apart from back ache. Day 12 woke feeling like I had an hangover (minus the vino) fatigued and slight sick feeling, convinced I felt fluttering but everyone just told me I was being stupid!!!!

Today, nothing apart from feeling like someone has kicked me in my left rib, and pain in my left shoulder blade - am never sick so the feelings are a bit strange. Will just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings...

Special hugs and positive vibes to all on the 2ww.


----------



## Emily79

Evening ladies..

big   to all the ladies who have had bad news today.

After what seemed like a very long day we tested tonight..omg BFP!..we are lost for words!

good luck and tons of   to those waiting for otd.

lots of love to all xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed23

Hi ladies

Can I be added to the list. I had ICSI ET 3 jun, I have my test on the 16th jun. 2 ww is horrible! Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Emily79 congratulations on your  you must both be thrilled! Hopefully there will be a lot more BFPs to come as the month progresses.

Welcome fingerscrossed23

Katie x


----------



## rachel1972

congrats emily 

welcome all newbies

I ve tested early again with early response af due fri otd the 14th got negative just want to move on now will test again on fri. just incase 

hope everyone coming to terms with bfn is ok and not to heartbroken.

xx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Rachel/anyone, with fet how do you work out when a/f would be due if a unsuccessful?


----------



## rachel1972

bambi

mine was natural this time so it was easy but last time i didnt get af untill i stopped the meds you are unlikely to have af whilst still on meds i think

sorry i cant answer really


----------



## Mellymoo29

Hi ladies, can I please be added to the list? I've been reading from afar, new to FF, just trying to figure out how to post!

Helps so much to read that other ppl going through similar thing..thank you for sharing! Congrats to all the BFPs so far   And condolences to those with BFNs   x

1st IVF cycle, 5dp3dt. OTD 16/06. Am I imagining things feeling queazy this morn when hubby cooking tikka in micro? Actually heaved - not like me! Feel heavy/bloated, blouses don't button up, could be progesterone? Tired tired tired (can't sleep now though), slight back ache. Itchy left palm....."left to leave/lose" or early sign? Dunno if reading into things too much?  

Noticed ppl talkin about early testing - I'M TOO SCARED!  Hosp advised test day of last pessary, if I test Mon should there b HCG   Start new job role on this day too - eeeek!

Muchas gracias for any responses xx


----------



## Mellymoo29

♥ Bambi ♥ said:


> Oh and how do you work out when your af is due?


I've searched for response to this, does anyone know how to work it out? Usually around 6th of each month, last one 8th May due to Buserilin. Should it be later now due to meds/EC/ET? Don't feel like she's arriving as no choccy cravings yet..stay away AF!


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Carley said:


> Hi all
> Tested just now as been goin  and had bit of blood last night im 11dp3dt blood test is tomo but hpt says neg and i used a first response one so i think this is pretty final
> 
> Carley xXx


HPTs are rubbish, so leave them alone  . Mine also really, really faint at 16 dpo... and I'd had regular 5000iui hCG injections! But I got a BFP anyway.... remember, it ain't over till the fat lady sings! ****

As for the AF thing... when's your test date? That's probably around when your AFs due. Usually around 14 days after EC, but varies with different cycles. However, it might be affected by meds. For all my BFNs it came a few days early and heavy. Some ladies have their witch delayed by the meds....


----------



## Jo1980

Well my short lived pregnancy has come to a sudden end. As you know I tested very early and did a total of 5 positive tests. Yesterday was my OTD, so as I sat there with my clearblue digi in hand waiting to see the familiar 'pregnant' appear I got a 'not 'pregnant'. 

I instantly felt sick and faint, I sent my dp out to asda at 6am for another test cos this one must be faulty right! Nope another 'not 'pregnant'. I rang the clinic bang on 8am and got told this is why not to test early. They advised to carry on with pessaries as I've had no bleeding even no spotting what so ever. And to re test tomorrow and call with the results. I know there is no way my result is going to change back to positive. 

So I've had a chemical pregnancy. I've not carried on with the pessaries, I want the bleeding to start so I can get it over with. We are devastated.

After 5 positive tests we've told our families, close friends even some work colleagues who know about my ivf. I don't know how I got through work yesterday, I've taken today off I just can't face anyone. 

The moral of this story never test early! I won't be tempted to next time, I never want to go through this again. 

Jo xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Jo - I know I said I was leaving this thread but couldn't ignore your post.  I am so sorry honey that you're going through this right now     .  I don't think that you should stop the pessaries, they take a few days before your AF will come anyway and if there is a chance that you're still pg, it's certainly not going to help.  The Digi test requires a lot of HCG to give a positive result and your levels do apparently fluctuate.  I think if anything you should get a test that has the lines on so that you can see for yourself if there is any HCG there.  Good luck and I really am    for you that your result will change. xxx


----------



## topgirl1

Morning all

good luck to all testers today....   

just wondering if anyone else has been getting really bad back pains, i got into bed lastnite and the pain was unbearable like my AF is about to start...i took 2 paracetamol and eventually managed to get some sleep and have woke up this morning with no AF.
am slightly worried now as am expecting it to start.feels like im going  ....roll on monday...


----------



## Jo1980

JULIE- Thanks for the hugs I certainly need them right now. I am really sorry to see you got a BFN.  You have been so supportive to lots of us crazy ladies on here!  What have we done to deserve this? Life really is so cruel sometimes.

I bought 2 1st response tests yesterday lunch time did 1 when I got home and again this morning, BFN no matter how much i cross my eyes! I really can't see a positive result returning. I feel so stupid for telling people so early.  How long will I have to wait for AF do you think?

DP has been very supportive although I can see he's feels really let down. My mum was so excited for us but she loves me no matter what.

We're going to have a rest from the world of IVF until after the summer, going to book a much needed all inclusive holiday soon.  Probably start our 2nd IVF attempt Sept/Oct. What about you Julie? Are you going to give it another go?
xxxxx


----------



## NSA76

Hi everyone, i havent been on here since my BFN last Friday but i have been keeping up with the thread. It is time for me to move on but i wanted to say thanks to everyone for all your support during my 2ww. This journey is so hard but it is slightly easier knowing you are all there.

My heart goes out to all the BFNs. Big hugs to you     Take the time you need. I am sure we will all get BFPs someday soon.

Massive congratulations to all of those that got BFPs. You are all an inspiration that one day it will happen for me. I wish you all the very best    

AFM My bleed started yesterday and is very painful. Feels like a second kick in the teeth but we will be able to start again. Unfortunately we didnt have any frosties so it will be another waiting game until our clinic find another donor. Maybe I might see some of you again at our next cycle.

Lots of love to everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## JulieBoo

Jo - So sorry hun.  Once you stop the progesterone AF should follow, mine took 4 days before I started to bleed properly (was in agony last night, but I'm prone to painful AF's).  I was the same with my ectopic in March, was so excited and told a few people .... it's just so ****.  Have a wonderful holiday, you deserve that at least.  As we paid for our tx we can't even afford a camping trip, so we'll just be taking a 2 month break and thankfully I have some very determined wannabe-grandparents who are helping us out financially for one more fresh cycle.


NSA - good luck in finding your donor, hopefully we'll all be sharing better news later on in the year.   


Julie


----------



## NSA76

Thanks Julie. Lets hope so. I have just noticed your new thread. I think I will join you ladies there


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Jo - so sorry to read your posts   When I had a BFN in March I spent the day crying and searching for holidays. We went on a luxury holiday to Rome a few weeks later (which truely broke the bank!) but it was just what we needed to get some perspective and get over it, or at least used to it. I also felt really keen to start again in May and this cycle has been a lot easier to cope with emotionally so far. 

Have just spoke to my clinic and will be having ET tomorrow (day 3 tranfer). Very happy it's happening but slightly nervous as I had 2 blastocysts tranferred on day 5 in last cycle which ended in BFN.   the embbies will do better this time as they're coming back to me sooner.

Love to everyone
Katie x


----------



## Carley

Hey ladies gonna make this short and sweet. . . . had my blood test today and it's   for me so im gonna leave this thread now thanku all for all your support   congrats to all of u with bfps and big   to all of u with bfns my heart truly goes out to u all!!

Take care

Carley xXx


----------



## orangevic

Good afternoon ladies, just thought I'd check in rather than lurking as usual ! Congrats to all  you lucky ladies with positive results, and big big hugs to those who have already been disappointed. 

And a special big hug to Jo1980 - I am so very sorry it hasn't turned out as hoped. Don't feel bad - I too told the world as soon as I got my first positive HPT, these days (much) older and (unfortunately) wiser I know that a +ve test is just the first step in a long, hazardous and unpredictable journey towards motherhood. I really feel for you. Take some time to mourn your loss - chemical or not, it is indeed a loss. 

I'm a bit of a mess today - I think 11dpo is my least favourite time. The happy hormones from the trigger shot have been gone for a few days now, and here I am in limbo land again. And - having fallen pregnant after both previous fresh IVFs I have no idea what to expect if I'm NOT pregnant. Is anyone else suffering absolute nightmarish tiredness - is this really just from the utrogestron? I can barely keep my eyes open... the other day I nearly fell asleep as I biked to town!


----------



## Jess81

Hey Ladies, 
sorry i haven't posted on here very much... It was my OTD today and got a faint   . The clinic have told us not to get excited as my HCG level is only 35...! has anyone else had a low level like this then continued?? 

I'm trying not to get excited but it's very difficult!! i am   that my little embie is going to stick!! 

Jess xx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Jess, how can you not get excited?!  










ps- I had a nurse at my clinic at my first scan tell me my baby (complete with beating heart on screen) was 'just a blood vessel'  anyway what im trying to say is dont let them panic you. Sure all is well- cont. peeing on those sticks  try & enjoy it you lucky thing! x Bam


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Jess81 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> sorry i haven't posted on here very much... It was my OTD today and got a faint  . The clinic have told us not to get excited as my HCG level is only 35...! has anyone else had a low level like this then continued??
> 
> I'm trying not to get excited but it's very difficult!! i am  that my little embie is going to stick!!
> 
> Jess xx


I went back to clinic today for second hCG check - it's dropped from 55 on 18dpo to 45 today, 21dpo. SO my excitement has taken a nose dive. Need to go back again in 3 days for another test.


----------



## JulieBoo

Saucy - I just asked on the other thread how you got on today and seen your comment here .... are you ok hun?


----------



## Jess81

Hi ladies,

Bambi thanks for that chart it has really relaxed me! What a horrible thing to say to you, stupid nurse!! 

Saucy will keep fingers crossed for you! 

Jess xx


----------



## Worry All The Time

Hello everyone.

Keeping a low profile for the past few days just waiting for OTD.  Not feeling positive so trying to prepare myself for the inevitable. No spotting for the past couple of days until now - just a bit of (apologies for the tmi) rhubarb colour/texture like mark on wiping.
Am expecting BFN on Saturday but I know i will still be upset beyond belief but am trying to work out what to do next....
We have serious concerns with regard to confidence in the clinic - had yet another example of professional arrogance today along with zero answers when someone finally returned my call 48 hours later only to tell me he didn't have any answers! I asked why is it taking so long to get the result and got '*Full Name*, I am not a micro-biologist so can not answer that' - this from the guy who is 'Person Responsible' for the clinic..... Confidence/respect dwindling on a daily basis - Just feeling so let down and lost....   Only problem is we trust our consultant and I dont think we can stay with him without the other lot..


----------



## Big hat

ooo laies,

I've been a bit quiet as my symptoms seem to change from being all positive to all pointing to the evil AF and a bfn.  I've done a couple of pos's and they show bfn, but my OTD is Monday, and last time my AF was 5 days late so, the clinic says to get a blood test done.  MY GP says they don't do them in this country, and urine tests are so good now.  However, when I have been trying to find somewhere that does them the NHS hospital drop-ins only do them with a GP referral, and private medical screening clinics are charging £139 upwards etc.

Can anyone suggest anywhere in London that I can go to?

Sorry for no personals, but I am thinking of you all and wishing that we all just get those bfp's!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## mandyxcx

hiya ladies just thought i'd join you, i had DEIVF ET thur 2nd june, i had treatment in cyprus, sperm and eggs collected on the monday put in me on the thurs, so is that 4 day blast?? they were grade 1, 3 embies put in!! driving myself crazy today, having blood test on tue but doc said results could take a week!!!! so am going to have to pee on a stick, and am so scared!! it will be a negative!!


----------



## Jess81

Hi ladies, 
I've just been to the clinic for a prescription for more gestone and the head nurse said to me they are not hopefull that my embie is going to stay! She did say it might have been a late starter but she has really put a downer on things! We were so convinced it wasn't going to work that we went out on weds and brought a nice new bed for our spare room! Now it's worked we are so desperate for it too stay where it is. 

I've brought some hpt's to keep my eye on things but am worried it won't show if my level is low, does anyone know how much HCG level I need to show a HPT as a +? 

Thanks ladies sorry for being such a pain! 

Jess xx


----------



## JulieBoo

Jess - it depends on the test.  The digital ones say 50 but most strip test show up from about 20.  Good luck


----------



## Jess81

Thanks julieboo, 
I brought the digital ones yesterday I suppose we will see what it says tomorrow then! 

Jess xx


----------



## rachel1972

hi ladies got my af today on schedule anyway not that upset really id been testing anyway , husband didnt want another child anyway, just upset for my son more than anything, no more goes left and no more ivf its the end of a very long road for me and im glad , im sure the grieve will hit at some point that is it but i do have one son so i shouldnt complain.

Good luck to rest of you waiting hope it goes quickly.

xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi all,

Welcome Mandy - that sounds strange that results of blood test could take up to a week...  don't think I could wait that long!! Is that via NHS or private clinic?

Rachel1974 - sorry to hear af arrived   look after yourself.

Curlyone - hang in there til Monday, fingers crossed for you.

AFM - had two embryos transferred today, DH has now named them Pip and Squeak!! One was 6 cell and one was 5/6 cells but although these are on the lower - average number of cells you'd hope to see on day 3 they are showing signs of compacting already which is good. 

Love to everyone x


----------



## emivf

Hi mandy - I'm at the same stage as you as I also had egg collection on the same Monday and transfer on June 2. They told me that it's a day 3 transfer. I've been giving a pregnancy test by the clinic and have to test on the 18th, the last day of my progesterone pessaries. When are you doing your test?


----------



## Jess81

Morning, 
I did a clear blue digital test today and it came out pregnant 1-2 weeks. Which was a relief to know that my level hasn't dropped so much that it won't get picked up. I'm going to do another one on Tuesday but was wondering if anyone knows what the HCG level has to be for it to say 2-3 weeks on it?? 

Sorry for being a pain 

Jess xx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Well its a  for me   started naughty early testing a week after transfer and got a faint positive, now strong +! So happy, cant believe ive got lucky twice in a row...wow 

Jess, my cb digital saying 1-2 too  not sure what hcg for it to level up. anyway congrats! x


----------



## mia83

hello  to  u lovely ladies

i  had  an  awful  day  yesterday,on thursday  went  for  a blood test and they  called  me  around 5pm  and said  u  have  t  be  at the clinc tomorrow  for  a  scan and  blood  test again  and  yesterday  i went  they did  a scan  but  its  to  early  to  see anything,and  thye  told  me  my chances  are not  looking  good  and  the nurse  called  another  nurse and  another  doctor  and  they scanned me again and still not  looking  good,then the docs  left  and  i asked  there nurse  what  do  u  think have  happened  and  could  u  tell  me,and  he  was  like  listen  u  have  a  very  slim  chances  to  be normal pregnant,its  looking  more like miscarriage  or  ectopic  pregnancy,boom  i was  in shock,anyway came  home  with my dh  and  i was preparing my self  for  the worst,then after  2 hrs  hospital  ring me  again and the  told me  that my hsg levels  have gonne  up  and  i  have  to  go  ASAP to  the clinic  and told me  they have  a specialist  to d me  another scan,went there i  met  the  specialist and  she  told me that  my  hcg levels  have  gone to 1100,anyway  she  did  the scan and  nothing  this  time to,but  she  referred me to anther  hospital (early pregnancy unit )  so  went there i dont  know  how  i wasn't  feeling  ok  at all  didn't  know  what to think  or  what to  do,,,,,,    afters  50mins  or more  the  doc  came  and and  went  for a scan  hi did  scanned me  and  said,miscarriage  never  happened  and  chances to  have  a ectopic  pregnancy are  very slim wouw  wouw shocked again but  this  time for good  and  he saw  something  but  he wasnt  sure cos  its  to early,so  he booked me  for  another scan on  monday lets  see  how  thing  looking  on monday,i was so  tired,  yesterday  was  the longest day of my  life i was  going  around  the hospitals  from 8am till  5pm( blood,scan, blood,scan)  in the end  just wanted  t  get over  with everything imagine  i have  been  scanned  just  yesterday 5 times all scans  were  vaginal scans,,, i just  dont  know what  to  do  at the moment  im at home  and resting,sorry  for me  posting  but  just  wanted to  share  this  with u ,

  to  u who  had  bfn dont  worry  it will  happen wish u  a very  good  luck on ur next tx

congrats to  u  who had  bfp wish  u a  very heathy pregnancy

  to  u all  mia xx


----------



## Worry All The Time

BFN


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Mia, what a rollercoaster but your levels sound very high must be a good sign   

WATT, so sorry


----------



## nickinoodle

Hi ladies hope I can properly join you now had 1 top grade blast transferted this morn ! Now pupo! Otd 24th june x


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hello ladies just wondering if I can join you? I am officially PUPO  had ET on (hursday just the 1 top grade 8 cell embie on board for me its my first cycle of ICSI so don't really know what to expect now. OTD is 22nd June so I have my fingers (and legs) lol crossed til then! Xx

Good luck to you all other ladies yet to test! 
Just wondering have any of you felt really cold after ET at all? I've been freezing since yesterday


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Welcome Nicki and Stacey, my OTD is 22nd June so we're all quite close together. Exciting (and scary) times! So strange reading your post stacey, I am sat indoors with a jumper, thick socks and a hot water bottle and my DH is opposite me in shorts! I slept with a hot water bottle to warm me up last night too. Having said that, I'm generally cold rather than hot most of the time so it may just be a coincidence!
How are you both feeling since ET? Been on a bit of a downer today   I was quite uncomfortable after EC so have pretty much laid in bed or on the sofa all week. I think I'm just a bit fed up and want to get out and about yet am worried about doing too much!
Katie x


----------



## x-stacey-x

*Katiedolldoll* Hi hun, yay we're testing together     that we both get a BFP 

It's so weird that you're so cold too! I'm also usually a cold person but this a different kind of cold I think if that makes sense 

I have been trying to rest a lot as they said when I had ET that my ovaries were still huge & could result in OHSS & even when I've been in bed I've needed 2 quilts on me. I know I'm warm to touch but I just feel so cold. I was worried I was coming down with something or my body was trying to fight off my embie thinking it was a threat. I  thats not the case!!!

I'm feeling fine today, it's my first day where I think I'm getting back to normal. The day after EC I was in agony!! I had the most unbearable trapped wind I've ever had in my life. My belly blew up to about 6 times it's usual size & the air was whizzing around in there so fast & just not going anywhere. That thankfully went the day of ET. Since then I've been fine, still got aching ovaries so am constantly drinking water (which is getting so boring now) & still quite tired but I guess thats to be expected?

I know what you mean about wanting to get out but I'm a bit worried I'm doing too much too. I managed to get out for a little while this morning when I walked the dog but I was knackered when I got back & have been in bed all afternoon since 

How have you found the whole process? Is it your first tx? xx


----------



## topgirl1

Hi all

Just thought i would post as started my AF yesterday am really heavy so not good new for me im afraid, suppose its just a case of seeing what the doctors say and where i go from here,   my heads abit of a mess at the moment but DH has been amazing.

Good Luck to everyone


----------



## x-stacey-x

*topgirl1* I'm so so sorry hun     No idea what you must be going through. Glad you've got DH there being so supportive. I'm gutted for you hun


----------



## Katiedolldoll

topgirl1 - so sorry to read your post       

x-Stacey-x,
This is my second ICSI cycle. We were TTC since the middle of 2009 and I already knew I had mild PCOS as I've always had irregular periods and had a scan years ago. I then had a course of clomid in 2010, and a hysterosalpingogram and dye test to check tubes (all clear) before our hospital decided to investigate DH too!! Turns out he has low count, motility and mobility so there was no need to for me to have gone through any of that. We were not impressed 
Anyhow, after DH had some further tests we applied for NHS funding for IVF and had our first round of ICSI Jan-Mar this year. Serious risk of OHSS in cycle 1 and suffered some mild symptoms but had 2 blastocysts transferred so was quite hopefully. Unfortunately it was a BFN. 

I had exactly the same problem with trapped wind and major constipation first time round which was put down to ovaries being very swollen still and cyclogest but this time thankfully I've been OK. My dose of stimms was a lot lower this time and in fact the whole cycle has been a lot easier to cope with physically. I think branflakes and dried apricots have helped prevent it! What I presume to be my right ovary is aching still but other than that I'm OK apart from not having the energy to do anything. I think that's because I've been doing nothing for so long though.

I'm counting down the number of sleeps until OTD at the moment to get through it! I've been signed off work until then although I could probably cope with going back later this week. The thing is, if it doesn't work again I'll question whether I should have gone back so will probably stay at home  

Glad we can count down together!!! xx


----------



## Shell182

Hi all, 

I am not at the 2ww just yet as have my EC on Monday, however there is something that has been worrying me for a while now and I thought you guys might be experts on what you can and cant do in the 2ww. Here goes...

A family member was kind enough to book a spa day for a few of us months ago (before I knew I would be having IVF). It was supposed to happen in May before treatment but one of the girls could not make it and now it falls right in the middle of my 2ww.

They are aware of the situation as I have expressed my concerns but they keep saying it will be fine. I don't know if I am being silly or if its my hormones but how can they say "it will be fine" its not them thats going through it - don't get me wrong I really really appreciate they have booked it but I really do not want to go. I have put so much into getting this far and don't want to risk anything.  

If I do go I am booked in for a foot massage and facial. I know I can't use pool, steam room, sauna, Spa etc... but I am also a little concerned about the treatments. At this rate £150 will have been spent so I can sit next to the side of the pool! 

Anyone got any advice on Spa days in the 2ww, whether it is my hormones being silly or how I can approach this if my concerns are warrented.

Thank you  x


----------



## Big hat

Hi Shell,

A friend of mine wanted me to go on one last week.  Like yourself, I looked at what I would be able to do, and decided it was not worth it.  As you say, you can't use pool, you may be able to get away with a hand massage, but not go near the sensory saunas etc.  On one of the myriad of websites one of the doctors says that, if you think you may regret your action later, i.e if you got a bfn, then don't do it.

My friend doesn't know what we are doing so, I used the 'how much, for what?' excuse.  At the moment, I'm kind of looking down the barrel at a bfn but, at least if it is confirmed, I know I didn't do anything to jeopardise my little cargo.

xx


----------



## 1972

Hi Ladies

Please can I join this thread? As of yesterday I am now on the 2WW. Ive gone through alot of the posts and there is alot ..   lol. I had ET yesterday , only day 2 as only got 2 fertilised in total and both are back in  

I just wanted to ask - Im feeling very uncomfortable today and you all seem to be a little further down the line than me. My belly is bloated and Im getting alot of twinges, is that normal  I feel generally quite under the weather, Ive had long scan EC and ET all in 5 days so I guess my insides have been through the mill but I just want to check Im normal   I dont feel like being up and about at all , so have been lounging on sofa most of today .

x


----------



## x-stacey-x

maisiemoo - don't worry hun thats totally normal from what I gather. The day after my EC I was in absolute agony & both my mum & DH were adamant I was going to A&E but I refused. The symptoms eased after a day or so. My stomach blew up & was rock hard for about 2 days. It made it agony to stand up so I was in bed until day of ET really. That was the first day I was feeling relatively normal again. They did say at ET that my ovaries were still huge which was what was causing my discomfort so that's probably the case for you too. You need to make sure you're drinking 2-3 litres of water a day to flush all the drugs around & out of your body effectively & to also prevent OHSS. 

You've had a lot going on down there so it's normal for it to take a wile to get back to normal. I had my ET on Thursday & since EC up til now I've been getting AF type pains which worried me but apparently they are normal too so if you get those don't panic. xx


----------



## magsandemma

HI all


Struggling to keep up with everyone one here as been on nights for last 2 nights so havent got to read thro them all.


Just wanted to see how everyone else is doing, I am 11dp3dt and did hpts yesturday and today and both negative, this morning i had bad pain in my right groin and then this morning I had speckles of red blood wen wiping, this afternoon my tummy just feels like it does when af arrives but I now have more pinkish loss, not quite like normal af but am thinking this is probably the end of this cycle!!     


I guess I have to stay on meds til tues tho anyhow.


Maggie
xx


----------



## Worry All The Time

hi Maggie,

I was told to stick with the cyclogest till OTD even if there was bleeding etc. Because stranger things have happened and its not over till OTD. To be honest in the past I have bleed before OTD and have got both BFP and BFN, and I haven't had a hint of bleeding and got BFN so the only real way of knowing is test on OTD , fingers crossed and will be thinking of you.


----------



## rachel1972

hi girls 

big hugs for walt and topgirl and maggie  xx


----------



## 1972

Thanks Stacey . Its is slight AF type twinges. I'm paranoid. I'm drinking loads of water but thats filling me up more , viscous circle !

Love and   to those further down line with 2ww, I can imagine you are going out of your mind x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi Maggie, I agree with worryallthetime, keep going with meds til Tuesday     

Maisiemoo, sorry to hear you're feeling so rough   
Unfortunately what you're describing is exactly what I had in my first cycle but it did ease off eventually. Having said that, I did call my clinic a few times just to describe how I felt and that reassured me. Their guidance was to take the max 8 paracetamol that you can in a day and to drink a lot of water and rest. The cyclogest made the bloating worse for me in the first few days too. Obviously I can only talk about how I felt and I was OK to take paracetamol, ring your clinic if you're worried. Take care hun. 

Shell182, I have a similar predicament. I have organised my sister in law's (to be) hen do which is in a few weeks time. We're salsa dancing (which the company doesn't let pregnant women do) and then a spa day. I'll know the result of this cycle by then and hopefully it will be positive which will then make me look like a real party pooper if I don't join in as the others won't know why! I am under the impression that a facial will be OK (without aromatherapy oils) and that it will be fine to swim. I am going to avoid the jacuzzi, sauna, steam and aromatherapy rooms though.

Katie xx


----------



## Sarahb1977

Not a good day. Tested this morn and got a bfn :-(  Have spent most of the day crying and feeling very low and blaming myself. DH has been great and so has my mum. Still waiting for af to arrive, dont know how long the crinone gel and cyclogest stay in your system. If anyone has had similar please share info. I haven't even had any spotting at all through the 2ww. 
Also does anyone know if I need to go back to my gp to see if we will be entitled to another cycle with the nhs? This was our first attempt. 
Big hugs to those of you who had bfn, congrats to the bfp's and good luck to all still waiting xx


----------



## Shell182

Thanks for the advice Curlyone and Katiedolldoll!

Curlyone - thats exactly my thoughts, I know that If I don't get my bfp at least I will not be thinking if only I had not had those treatments!

Katiedolldoll - good luck with the hen party, I guess I am lucky that the people I am going with know why I am not participating! Its great that you will know when you do go, you can just relax and enjoy the rest.

If i go i am going to avoid any kind of treatment or activity, will just take a book and take it as an opportunity to relax by the pool!

The spa I am going to has a hair salon also so I am going to email them now to see if I can swap my treatments for a hair cut!

   to all xx


----------



## Jess81

Hi ladies, 
Just a quick reply to maggie, I started bleeding on day 6 as I had on both previous tx's! Only this time I got a BFP! I am still bleeding 9 days later but its only in the mornings which is quite strange. I know what it's like to bleed before OTD but please don't loose heart. 

We were so adamant it hadn't worked again that the day before OTD we went out and brought a new bed and lots of linen for our spare room. 

Admitidly my HCG level is low and I'm hoping my little embie is a slow starter and it's going to pick up. 

Hope this helps you and anyone else who has bleeding during the horrible 2ww!! 

Jess xx


----------



## mia83

jess81 i was  bleeding  too and  got bfp too  and im still bleeding  not much  and  its more in the morning,my hcg  didnt look good on thursday it was only 645 day  19, the hospital  asked me to  do another  hcg  on friday yesterday and i came  1100 just over the night  it has changed ,mind me asking  what is  ur  hcg number did  they  told  you

good  luck


----------



## x-stacey-x

hey ladies just wondered if you could offer me any advice. i am now 3dp3dt & obviously want to do the best i can for my little embie. my clinic didnt give me any dos or dont really so i just wondered what advice you were given? my clinic just said live life as you normally do. any advice would be great


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi hunni I'm 3dp3dt too lol is yr otd23rd xx don't lift anything heavy, don't drink smoke ect. Seemingly they told me to drink 1 pt full fat milk per day, eat full fat yogurt and eat full fat cheese and theT meant to help implantation?? Worth a try hunn! Lots of sticky vibes to you and the best of luck!   
Big hello to every1  
Danielle 
Xx


----------



## emivf

I hear lots of mention of hcg levels - how are you all testing thus and knowing what your levels are?


----------



## Jess81

Morning ladies, 
Mia - my level at 13dp3dt was only 35 and the clinic like it to be at least 50 and preferably over 100 so it is quite low but I'm hoping my little embie sticks. Do u have any symptomns yet?? 

Stacey - I was told not to raise my body temp at all, so no saunas, exercise, hot baths ect. I was also told not to go any where near strong smelling chemicals i.e bleach, petrol. So I did no cleaning hubby did it all. I was also told if I think I'm going to regret it if I get a bfn then don't do it! Seriously Hun it's not worth it, after what we put our body's through! 

Emivf - HCG levels are only detectible through blood tests, the only reason I know mine is because when I had my test on OTD I have to have blood test. Some people do hpt's but our clinic won't allow it. 

Hope everyone is ok 

Jess xx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Stacey, dont think it really matters too much what you do in the 2ww, I think its egg quality that will make your embryo implant, not whats on your dinner plate etc. You're young & your IF is male factor. So you've totally bypassed the problem area and all looks great-the odds are in your favour so try & stay positive. My icsi worked first time & our history looks pretty similar. You can google it into the ground and you'll always get the same result spat out-age is the single, biggest factor in successful fertilty treatment  Good luck x Bam


----------



## mia83

jess81 how  u doing
symptoms nothing  really even though im 3+pregnant  i  did  had  more symptoms  when i was on  2ww but  i think  those  symptoms  were  from pessaries i have  stopped pessaries on  my  otd,.
what  abut  you  any symptoms ? dont  worry  cos  hcg can  change  over the night  are  u having another  hcg to  check  the  level
good  luck  to  everyone  else  hope  u all  get bfp ,,, hugs  to  u mia xx


----------



## joste

Hi i just noticed that i still have a   next to my name.

Had a   on the 3rd of June.

Hope all you other june ladies are well and      for the BFP's


----------



## Jess81

Mia no I don't have any symptoms at all! I've got to go for another blood test on Thursday to see what's happening with my HCG! So we shall see. I didn't have any symptoms on the 2 ww either.... 

Joste really sorry to hear ur new Hun, don't give up ur dream will come true 

Jess xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi, Can  join you?  

I had two day 5 blasts transfered yesterday, one of which was already hatching.  

There's a few names I recognise on here (Bambi, Stacey, Shell, Maisiemoo, Curlyone, Rachel, Nickinoodle, sorry of there's anyone I've missed I just went back a couple of pages )

Is anyone else suffering really bad constipation?  

Belle x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

stacey - the nurse at my clinic said to just carry on as normal but no obviously no smoking or drinking alcohol and no strenuous exercise. In my first cycle I was very tentative and did practically nothing (apart from go out of my mind with boredom) for the whole two weeks. This time, I feel a lot better as I had less drugs so am up and doing normal things but perhaps running a gear lower if that makes sense. I am signed off work because I teach at a secondary school which can be quite stressful so I'd rather not have to think about that whilst I'm on 2ww.

Belle - i had exactly the same in my first cycle, brought on by cyclogest and swollen ovaries which had been mildly overstimulated. It cleared a few days after ET. The clinic told me I could have Milpar (I think that's how it is spelt) which is a gentle laxative that pregnant women can take. Check with your clinic first though.

Sorry to read your news Joste   

Sarahb1977 - sorry to read your news too    Our first ICSI cycle failed but we already knew from our Primary Care Trust that we had 2 funded cycles. Each PCT differs unfortunately so I advise that you call your GP to find out. What you're describing is exactly what happened to me. No spotting throughout but a BFN. My AF took 5 or 6 days to come after I stopped the cyclogest (and then lasted about 10 days). I understand how you feel and why you are blaming yourself (I did the same) but as those around you are undoubtedly saying, it's not your fault. It's so much pressure on us women as although we're going through it with partners it's still our body that receives the embryos so we feel such pressure for it to work. Sending you   thoughts and lots luck for your next cycle if you proceed xx

Take care everyone xx


----------



## tegg

BathBelle said:


> Hi, Can join you?
> 
> I had two day 5 blasts transfered yesterday, one of which was already hatching.
> 
> There's a few names I recognise on here (Bambi, Stacey, Shell, Maisiemoo, Curlyone, Rachel, Nickinoodle, sorry of there's anyone I've missed I just went back a couple of pages  )
> 
> Is anyone else suffering really bad constipation?
> 
> Belle x


hi i been reading here not posted in this side so hope ok at this late stage... 
i had 3 x 5 days on the 2nd june in cyprus...

any way i saw Bella question.
i was constipated for about 2 days... i found concerning everything worries me to do with stomach at the moment... i put it down to change of food, travel, and the progesterone. i found doubling my water intake which is still doubled now and i eat half a packet of figs and a couple of pears pips and all actually did do job  .... so you not alone in problem but something gentle can you ask clinic. hope you get comfort soon

thanks to everyone for helping me get through this time... it so hard.
may all our dreams come true....


----------



## 1972

Hi Belle

I havent deserted other thread , just joined this one too  

I am ok re constipation but incredibly swollen and sore . . Im hoping its not OHSS but I feel very tender and sore and if I push down on belly its where I imagine ovaries to be, its painful. I kind of thought Id be a little better by now but I guess only 4 days since EC and 2 since ET. 

xx


----------



## Babycalm

Hi everyone

I had donor egg ICSI on 8th June. 2 5 day blastocysts. OTD 20th June.

I'm worried about my progesterone levels as my boobs are really tender every month normally, but are hardly tender at all with this ivf. Am on 800mg utrogestan - inserted vaginally. Any advice?

xxx


----------



## azra

Hi Everyone
Hope you dont mind me joining in.
I have no symptoms at all!!
DE transfer 7th June, one day before you babycalm, my OTD is 19th June.
Should I be having symptoms
getting worried.
azra


----------



## Babycalm

Hi Azra!

Your otd is a Sunday - are you going to your clinic for the test? Mine was originally the 22nd but they've brought it forward cos I was worried about the progesterone levels. I don't think you should worry about not having any symptoms - I'm only worried as I've had 3 pregnancies and all 3 had the same level of boob tenderness but not this one! (2 resulted in healthy babies and one was a m/c)

Think we're all paranoid at this stage - I know I'm looking for differences/similarities and driving myself mad with it!  

xxx


----------



## rachel1972

hi belle congrats on being pupo all sounds very good , all the best rachel x

All the best to all in waiting.


----------



## hopeful_again

Hi,

Can I join?

I went to Norway (Klinnik Hausken) and had FET on 9th June and my OTD is 21st June.
I'm trying to stay relaxed, but I know tomorrow, when I return to work - it's going to be hard to avoid the work stress.  On the plus side, the day tends to pass quickly, albeit very long, the norm is 11 to 12 hours + 1.5 hours travelling - on the down side, no one at work knows I'm trying to become pregnant again.  I work in a predominately male environment, and when I returned to work after having my DD, I wasn't treated well.  I was sidelined from the promotion I had worked exceptionally hard for, and forced to take a different position of a lesser grade.  This leaves me feeling very vulnerable at work, so have opted to keep my desire to have a second child a closely guarded secret.  Only I know until my OTD, work is the last thing on my mind! but because I'm the only wage earner in our family - I have to stay focussed.

Anyone got any good tips on how to stay focussed?  I don't know how I managed last time.... 

Thx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Hey Bathbelle, lovely to see you over here. Hope it goes quick & painlessly!  
x bam


----------



## azra

Hi BabyCalm
The hospital told me to do pee test first, then blood test to check levels if positive.
I am trying so hard not to test early, its painful!!
how are you all doing?
azra


----------



## topgirl1

BFN


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

I am on the 2ww my otd is 24 June. I had a 2 day transfer x2grad 1 4 cell embies.

topgirl1 -   

afm - i have really bad boobs ache and af pains all through the night and day its driving me    anyone else having this.
Nikki


----------



## 1972

Top Girl - sorry to hear about your BFN .   x x 

Nikki - I was day 2 transfer 3 days ago. Ive been really bloated and alot of twinges. Have no idea whats going on. Had incredibly upset stomach last night so dont know if twinges are that or AF or what . . Stay   and try not to worry . I read on here that the brain goes with what its told so i keep assuming I AM pregnant


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Topgirl,  I'm so sorry  

Maisie, I've not abandoned the other thread either.  Just joined this one too so I could be with like minded ladies going   in the 2ww.  If you're still not feeling good, give your clinic a call.

Nikki, My (.)(.) are rock hard and are killing. I've taken a photo of them so I can compare blue veins next week   as I always seem to forget what they were like before.  At least now I've got a photo I can do a proper comparison and won't keep annoying DH by flashing him.  Not that he complains.  I've not had any AF pains yet but my ovaries are a bit sore today.

Azra, My clinic don't do blood tests    There's no way I'm holding out 'til my OTD to POAS as my embies will be 19 days old then, think I'll probably start testing next weekend, we'll see.  DH is really against testing early so I need to talk him round first  

Bambi, Hi    Not sure if I congratulated you yet?  Anyway CONGRATULATIONS just in case I haven't    Have you got a date for the scan yet?

Hopeful again, WOW that's long hours you do.   for your work treating you so poorly after you last pg.  That's disgraceful.  I'm not surprised you're keeping it quiet this time. 

Rachel,   So sorry to read it didn't work out for you   Is there anyway you can talk DH around?

Babycalm, You are on a high dose of progesterone so I'd try not to worry, easier said than done I know    Hope you get some signs soon to put you mind at rest.  It's funny isn't it when we have symptoms we panic, when we don't we panic  

Tegg, Thanks for the advice.  All sorted now   What are pear pips? 

Katiedolldoll, Thanks for you advice.  I think that you are right that it may have been due to the swollen ovaries.  I've never had it so bad before even though I'm on a much lower dose of progesterone this time but I did have loads more follies and eggs    I had a couple of fibregels and am now much more comfortable.

My car had its MOT this morning so I'm waiting for the garage to phone me - they said they'd give me a call at 10:30 but I've not heard from them yet.  I hope it's not going to be too expensive.

Belle x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone

Just a quick post to hello and send   to everyone. 

Sorry to read your news top girl   .

Nikki I feel pretty much the same as Bathbelle, sore (.)(.) and some mild aching in my ovaries yesterday (not too bad this morning now I've had water). My OTD is 22nd June so we're pretty close. 

Hopeful again - I don't know how you do it, work sounds a nightmare. I guess this is a pointless idea, but are you able to get signed off til the end of the 2ww? Presumably you would have done this if it was practical. Remember we're all here to support you   

Katie xx


----------



## 1972

Katie - my OTD is 22nd too - heres hoping we both have great results   

Belle - my boobs are aching too. 

I was having a real downer today - have been really unsupported by my closest friends and its funnily been those Im less close to that have been the sweetest. One of my good work colleagues has sent me sonme beautiful peonies today which are my fave flower, they have bought a   to my face again.


----------



## abbymull

Hi Ladies,

I'd like to join in here if that's okay!! I am currently on my 2WW. I have had 2 4 cell embryos put back. Having a bit of a down day today so trying to pull myself out of it, gonna hit the shops in a bit!! I have been having some twinges and feeling very emotional which has set me into panic, thinking its my period. My test date (ODT??) is the 22nd too!! I have found that keeping busy helps so am going to hit the shops in a bit. Do any of you have any advice on how to keep sane during this time?? 

Masie - Up until today I have been doing the 'I AM pregnant'. I think that is the best thing to do really. 

Also, if anyone has any tips on what to eat etc would be greatly appreciated, I have never got to this stage before!

xxx


----------



## 1972

Welcome Abby  

I said I wasnt going to follow all the food rules, but have started ! Alot of people say selenium(?) is good for helping and strongest doses are brazil nuts ( about 5 a day I think ) and freshly squeezed pineapple juice ( not pineapple ) . Im just trying to eat as well as possible with fruit , veg , protein etc . x


----------



## karenb1973

Hi,


Need Advice!

I am 10pET(2day embies) and having a bleed. I had 2 embies put in. 

Is this AF? I think it's too late to be implantation bleed and too early to be AF and it's more than spotting but less than AF

Could it be 1 embie going or do I need to face reality that this is the end of the cycle for me?

Waiting for the clinic to call me back but wondered if anyone could shed some light?

Thanks

Karen


----------



## jesusloveme

Hi everyone 
Congrats to all bfp and big massive hug to bfns

Hi Karen don't panic too much might just be implantation bleed , my sis bleed all through her pregnancy and She had twin 5 month ago, I had one 2 day 4 cell embryo transfer in may I gave It in and test on day 10 with digital and Got 1-2 weeks Pregnant on it and am 5 weeks plus now , ( well not really a good idea to test early incase you still have hcg shot in your body), just relax you should be ok, I had a bleed on day 11 but very tiny black very very  dirty bleed and nothing since then , am so happy and grateful to God for this heart opportunity as this is a miracle , only fertilised embryo out of 8 ...

Maisiemoo 
I did all the brazil nut thing,  pineapple cord ( only for a day ), Acupunture , and aspirin..
I told my clinic about the low dose  aspirin and they were ok with it , Good luck to you darling xxx

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Jess81

Hi Karen, 
I just wanted to let you know my story. I am on my 3rd Tx and started bleeding on all of them at day 6! only this time i got a BFP! admitidly my HCG level is low but i am keeping my fingers crossed just in case. I had 2 8 cell embies put back, they said they don't know what the bleed is it could have been 1 of them not staying. 

don't loose hope hun, you will never know untill you OTD. have you got to do a HPT or do you go for a blood test? 

Jess


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

karenb - not too late for implantation bleed, I think this can be from 9 days to 11 days after et.  I guess it would depend on how heavy it is and if you have any normal af type pain. hope all is ok for you and its just a light implantation bleed.  

abby - i had 2 grade 1 4 cell embies put back too my otd is 24th, what hospital are you at?

Katie - think I need to drink more water, I just feel a bit achy now but nothing like in the night, still got sore boobs though

Bathbelle - you make me    

maisiemoo - i think its the cyclogest that give you upset tummy are you using that.  I will try and stay    its really hard and I haven't even done a week yet.

Nikki
x


----------



## stonefield74

Hi Karen - sorry to hear you're having a bleed, its such a huge huge worry when that happens.  It could be a number of reasons but try not to fear the worst until your OTD arrives and you know for sure.  The exact same thing happened to me last week, I started bleeding on Day 9 of a 3DT and bled Weds, Thurs, Fri and Sat on and off (getting through about 4 panty liners a day but no need for anything bigger than that).  I was convinced that it was all over for me and have been planning my next move.  But today I got a BFP from my blood test at the hospital!!!  i'm so so happy, I really didn't think we'd cracked the case this time but it seems we have and all I can now is pray that I have a successful pregnancy!!!

The hospital did say to me that it could be one of the embies not implanting, but then again it may not be.  I have a good friend who had major bleeding very early on, and she ended up with triplets despite only having 2 embies put back, so it really could be a number of reasons.

Good luck and keep us posted - when is your OTD?

xxx


----------



## karenb1973

Hi,

Thanks Stonefield74, Nikki34, Jess81 & JLM for your comments.

I'm trying to stay positive and your comments have really helped. I'm now having the same pains I always get on the 1st day of AF though so am not holding out much hope. The clinic said to keep taking Crinnone for a couple of days and see if it becomes a full AF or not.

Am keeping my fingers crossed for a last minute turnaround of luck!

Good luck to you all too.

Karen


----------



## x-stacey-x

ladies  

Just wanted to say a big   to those of you with your  

A huge   to those of you less fortunate  

And lots of       &       for those of you yet to test

I'm currently 5dp3dt OTD is 22nd. My embryologist told me it's around today that implantation happens so I've been munching on brazil nuts & drinking my pineapple juice for the last 5 days  

Just wondering if anyone knows can you eat too many brazil nuts?? I've found once I start eating them I'm finding it hard to stop!


----------



## emivf

Had thd worst day of my life today. Dropped hubby off at thd airport in the morning for his month away. Period pain started at 5am and I started bleeding before we set off. Couldn't bring myself to tell hubby so as not to ruin his trip and thought it best for me to come to terms with it all before breaking the news. A million other ****e things happened today to enhance it's crspness and I'm now home alone with onlythe dog for company and she's depressed as he'd favourite guy has gone


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Stacey I wish I could like Brazil nuts but to me they're food of the devil! In fact all nuts are! but I'm force feeding them to myself all the same! I don't know how many is too many, I'm just having 4 or 5. 

Stonefield74 -   on your BFP today you must be so excited!   that all proceeds well.

AFM - ventured out on my own for the first time since EC today (that sounds really sad doesn't it!) drove to a nearby town for a potter around the shops but was knackered after an hour! Popped to the supermarket for a few bits and when I got home DH was here (had come home early as a surprise only to find an empty house) and I burst into tears worrying that I'd been carrying bags that were too heavy! A few twinges and aches around the ovary area and the bloatedness has returned. Bit of a negative head on today but hopefully that will clear soon.
Abbymull (Welcome!) and Maisiemoo - I'm sure it's no coincidence that we've all felt a bit down today and all have the same OTD! Sending    to you both xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

emivf - so sorry to read your post, bleeding doesn't necessarily mean BFN though...when's your OTD? Have you spoken to your clinic for advice?


----------



## stonefield74

emivf - so sorry to read your post.  I really don't mean to give you false hope but your story sounds so similar to mine last week so I'm going to tell you anyway, apologies to the rest, I know I'm repeating myself but I can't remember what I typed before!!

Last Weds I set off for a work trip to Turkey - I was 9 days post a 3 day transfer - anyway I started bleeding on the plane and it carried on through Thurs, Fri and Sat.  While I was out there on my own it was the worst time I can remember in my life, my lovely DH was at home and I just could not believe it had happened to me while I was trying to put together a corporate event in a strange country and having to do it pretty much by myself.  I put myself in work mode and put my puffy eyes down to hayfever.  When I got back I started researching into bleeding during the 2WW and it really is so common, it kind of helped me but I was still convinced it was all over for us - so much so that I confess to 5 glasses of wine on Friday night.  Anyway on Sat I thought I've got to know, can't wait til my OTD (today) so I did a test and got a feint positive, then I did another one yesterday and got a slightly stronger positive, and today I had my blood test at the clinic and its a BFP!!!!  Obviously we are thrilled to bits but trying not to get overexcited at this stage.    

Hearing the despair in your post just made me stop cooking dinner to tell you what happened to me - I really really thought it had failed and was absolutely distraught, especially as I was on my own.  When is your OTD?

I don't want to give you false hope but it really is NOT over until OTD.  A good friend of mine bled heavily in her 2WW, so much so that she went to A&E, she had 2 embies on board at that stage and now has 1 year old TRIPLETS!!

xx


----------



## emivf

Thanks for posting. My OTD is on the 18th. Transfer of 3d embies x2 was on the 2nd June. It just feels like my period. So crampy and horrible. But I'm not gushing with blood just have a constant steady flow. But lots of pain feel like **** and about to eat 4 choc croissants in a row and then go to bed. I can't bear to speak to hubby in this state and put him on a downer too. got noond to talk to do that's why I'm posting on here.


----------



## emivf

Forgot to mention I did an early preg test yesterday and if was negative.


----------



## stonefield74

So that would be 5 days early then if you did it yesterday, I'm not an expert but to me that does sound too early to get a definitive result.  Its absolutely hideous this 2WW and I feel for you so much being on your own while your DH is away, no-one can understand the helplessness you feel when something like this happens, I felt exactly the same last week, just total and utter despair, I truly know how you feel and unfortunately nothing can make the next 5 days til OTD fly by, its just a horrible cruel waiting game that we have no option but to go through.

I will really pray for a BFP for you though.

xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

emivf - stonefield is right, if your OTD isn't until 18th then yesterday is probably far too early to get a positive    

Try the chat room on here this evening if you need people to talk to 'live' so to speak, I found it really helpful the other week when I was nervous about egg collection xx


----------



## emivf

Thanks guys I really appreciate your support and super fast replies. Ive been so happy and jolly throughout thd whole ivf process and everything has gone so briiliantly up until now. Maybe that's all naivity as it's our first attempt. Today has just been such an awful day. I'm just going to go to bed with a hot water bottle and sleep for a few hours and then get up and take the dog out and then go back to bed as I've got loads of work to do this week and need my work head screwed on in the morning. Thankfully I'm self employed and work from home so noone is going to see me blubbering at my desk.


----------



## x-stacey-x

emivf - hey hun I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. Please don't give up hope just yet, as the others have said it's not all over til OTD so try to stay   Just cos it's your 1st attempt it doesn't mean it's not going to work for you - be strong! One bit of advice don't put the hot water bottle on your tummy, embies don't like getting too hot! Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Big hat

Hey ladies,


Rachel 1972 –  .  I suppose good news for your husband but….  

Katiedolldoll – well done on pip and squeak!

Jess and Bambi –congrats on your bfp’s

Mia – what a mess.  Hope your scan went well!

WATT – am so sorry  

Nickinoodle – congrats on being pupo

Stacey – congrats on being pupo too.  

Topgirl – am so sorry   

Maisiemoo – hiya,  Hope you are feeling more rested and getting lots of positive twinges, and how nice of someone to send you flowers – sometimes it is just a little unexpected action that makes the world seem right again.

Magsandemma – really hoping it works for you

Sarah – am so sorry  

Joste – am so sorry  

Bathbelle – hey lady.  Congrats – oh, and constipation, pretty much consistently through this 2 ww, even though I am eating healthily and drinking lots of fluids.  I think it is the progesterone.

Babycalm – congrats on being pupo – like the constipation, my (.)(.) have been agony for this 2ww...you kind of get used to it…..

Hopeful_again – congrats on being pupo.  Try staying focussed by thinking what you are going to do at work when you get your bfp.. Lets face it, the men have already shown their trump cards and tricks  last time you were pregnant.  This time you have the trump card and, revenge is a dish best served cold….. 

Azra – hi

Nikki – hi

Abbymull – hi

Karenb1973 – fingers crossed sweetie  

Stonefield - Congratulations

Emi – you poor thing – am sending you lots and lots of hugs. Hopefully, as the others say, you could still be bfp   


So, still constipation, still sore boobies, still CM (TMI?) and still a big fat, lousy old bfn on peestick.  Today is my OTD……

After the cuffuff last week, I had my HCG bloodtest but, the nurse says I won't get the result until tomorrow or Wednesday - she wasn't sure when.  

In reality, I do think it will be confirmed as a bfn, just need the official say so.  Trying to be pragmatic, I have contacted my clinic today and, it seems that, if I stop taking my meds on Wednesday (assuming bfn), I could get AF this week, and be able to sneak in an ET of my frosties just before the clinic closes for 2 weeks in July.  So, ladies, fingers crossed that all of this discomfort means my HCG is just not showing in urine or, I get my AF pretty darn quickly and get back on the 2ww.

Hugs to all, and apologies if I’ve missed you off

Curlyone
xx


----------



## karenb1973

Emivf,

I have always felt kind of connected to you as we are just one day apart treatment wise.

We seem to be having the same problem today and I feel for you too. I have read so many positive things today and I'm not going to give up on this until Friday (my OTD) but at the same time I am trying to stay calm because if somehow one or both of them are hanging on in there, I want to make sure they're getting the best environment I can give them.

Saying that, if there was a magic sleeping pill that was friendly to pregnant women and would let me sleep till Friday I would take it like a shot!

Am 'drowning my sorrows' with a zero percent bottle of Bavaria non-alcoholic lager - makes me feel a little empowered!

Take care

Karen


----------



## emivf

I'm eating choc croissants and drinking tea but also got a banana and huge glass of water lined up before putting my head down for a sleep.


----------



## 1972

Oh dear ladies , there seems to be alot of bad news on here tonight .   to you all and  those who arent OTD yet, dont despair . Keep  

Stacey - 5 brazil nuts is all you need to get the dose required. Much more will probs not do any harm apart from they are quite high in fat , albeit good fat. 

Ive been for reiki this afternoon - has made me feel very chilled and compleltey non evasive so no issues with little ones on board. Recommend it if you need something to relax you


----------



## emivf

I think it's all over. Just been to the loo and have lots of big clots coming out. I panicked and phoned the clinic emergency number and spoke to one of the consultants and he said if there's s lot of clotting it sounds like it hadn't worked. why did it have to happen today of all days. I've ever felt so low.


----------



## 1972

Emivf - Im so sorry to hear that   Please look after yourself x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi can you please put me on the list , I had FET on the 10 june ,1 embie  

OTD 27 june    

Emivf  - So sorry hun prayin 4 u


----------



## Sofia3

Hello,

Can I join the thread?
I had 3 embies transferred today  DFET.
OTD is 25th of June.

Thanks


----------



## swamp_rose

Hi. I'm in the 2ww. I OTD on 17th of June. I had only 1 embryo transferred at 4 cell stage, day 2.


----------



## nickinoodle

Wow its getting v busy in here now, big hugs to everybody on this tortuous journey x


----------



## emivf

Dog gone round to friends for a few days sonic all on my own now. I couldn't dace raking her for a walk and think I should just take it easy for a day of two. Just done FaceTime with hubby and that's cheered me up. Off to bed now and hope the pain has gone by the morning. Hope I've not put too much of a downer on this thread. I've got 5 frosties so will be trying again in a couple of months. Thanks for all the


----------



## swamp_rose

emivf -- So sorry.  I know how hard it is to keep going after putting so much of your emotional energy into it and having to deal with it when you DH is away. Just give yourself time. Don't worry about being a downer. I imagine many of us have been in your shoes. I know I have.


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

emivf, So sorry


----------



## Jess81

Hi Holly, 
i notice i still have    please can you update me as i had a BFP on OTD. 

thanks 

Jess


----------



## emivf

Just phoned the clinic to let them know whats going on and they too said that it sounds like it's not worked this time. They want me to carry on With the progesterone until Saturday and to still do a test on Saturday and to call them back with the result then. 

Taking if easy this morning as I've still got cramping but going back to work this afternoon. 

I feel so stupid. I was convinced it was going to work because we had perfect embryos. My womb is obviously not up to scratch. Not sure I want to go through this again.


----------



## 1972

emivf - Im so sorry to hear you are struggling. Try not to be on your own too much, do you have good friend of family member you can see / chat too . See what happens saturday and after some time, you may feel differently. 

Im on my first round 2WW and I said around EC to DH that I wasnt cut out for this. The pain , the issues I had, the emotional strength needed but the following week and I feel a little different. 

 and lots of love . Be strong , x x x x


----------



## emivf

I'm on my own today but hoping I will feel better later to drive over to friends to pick up my dog as I asked if they could take her last night as I could hardly walk because of the period pains/cramps I'm having. Didn't sleep much last night so going to stay in bed til lunchtime.


----------



## nickinoodle

emivf     take some time for yourself and take care honey x x x 

maiseymoo - hope you feelin better, i had ec last monday n just starting to feel like myself x 

back later gtg dressed going out for luch with friend x


----------



## x-stacey-x

Morning ladies   Hope you're all well

Emivf - I'm sorry hun   It must be an awful time for you. Take some time to really come to terms with everything, have a good cry, get it all out of your system & I'm sure you will start to feel better soon  

 for anyone testing today       

I'm currently 6dp3dt & today is the first day I've felt a bit down   I've been quite upbeat &   so far. I started on cyclogest yesterday instead of utrogestan so I don't know if that's got anything to do with it. I think the cyclogest has also given me an icky tummy as I hear this can happen. 

What did/are you ladies doing during 2ww to keep your minds occupied?? xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

angelbaby, sofia and abi96, welcome!

emivf - unfortunately it's not as straightforward as just having good embryos   many women get BFP with lower graded embryos and many women get BFN with high graded embryos. It's also not necessarily your womb. It's an unfortunate fact that most couples do not get a BFP first time but please don't feel stupid or that it's your fault. Take some time to get over this and look after yourself xxx

Not feeling anything physically today so the usual worries of thinking nothing is happening are creeping in. How are you all managing to stay positive (if you are?)

Love and babydust to all xxx


----------



## Babycalm

Hi everyone 

emivf - so sorry to hear your news. Please do your best to look after yourself. Don't put any blame on your uterus, it's just one of those things and no one will probably ever to able to explain it to you - not even the docs! So sad you've been away from DH - you'll soon be able to have a proper cuddle with him when he gets back. thinking of you  

x stacy x - I've been whiling away the time on the sofa mainly on FF! The varying symptoms have been the most difficult to deal with. One minute I'm definitely preggers, the next I'm not. I meditate twice a day and find that so helpful - always helps me to deal with these feelings and to just accept what is happening. Have found so much support on here - there is always someone who's had exactly the same as you and has gone on to get their BFP and that's very reassuring. I'm also stocked up on the celeb mags which is my guilty pleasure! OTD is Monday 20th so only 5 long days to go  

It's great there are so many of us popping up - all this ivf going on at home and around the world. Mine was in Spain and we had 9 glorious days relaxing out there and it's still sunny in at home Kent so that helps.

Love and good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

stacey - i'm off work and my friend has been here this morning with her new baby - hoping he's will spread babydust to me!) Oh and there's a chap hanging off my roof fixing the TV aerial! I'm trying to book in boring things that you always put off like getting the guttering looked at. It means I actually get to see other people, albeit workmen, during the day too so I don't go stir crazy!

Going to see Take That tomorrow night and I can't wait! I am a bit nervous about whether I ought to be going but I'll be 5dp day 3ET and feeling pretty much fine physically. It's seated too so I don't need to stand for hours.

xx


----------



## 1972

Emivf - I hope you feel a little better after a mornings rest. It will be good to have your dog back for some company  

Stacey - Im kind of ignoring it , If I start thinking about it too much I will drive myself mad. I was ill last week so kind of treasting it like Im just getting better from that . Trying to eat well and dsitract myself with rubbish TV. I went to have nails done this morning to treat myself and make me feel better. Im back to work tomorrow so although dreading it at least I will be busy . 

Katie - Im going to see Take That in July - cant wait ! We have open tickets for standing or seatring but I wont be taking chances and will sit too.

Nikki - I am starting to feel more like myself at last.


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

emivf -    sorry to hear of your news and that you dh is not around at the moment.  Do not blame yourself.  I've been through this process a few times and have had some terrible things happen along the way its    but you need time out to relax and plan, I found planning ahead helped a little.

katie - fab enjoy take that, lucky you

stacey - could be the cyclogest, I have felt like that from start of this 2ww and in others, one min i feel really    the next so    as I think it hasn't worked.  its the not knowing one way or other and perparing for a negative rather than a positive is what my brain keeps doing.

afm - I am now 4 days on 2ww, still got af type cramp on and off and (.)(.) ache.  I have had this before on all my 2ww so I just haven't a clue what the outcome will be.  I just    as the only plan ahead is that is it for us on this road as we need to fund this ourselves we can't keep putting our lives on hold because of the treatment, so just hope and    it works.

Nikki
x


----------



## Big hat

Goodluck ladies, and goodbye....I'm afraid word finally in - it's a definite bfn (Holly can you please update HOF?)


The clinic have agreed that if we can do a 'handbrake turn' on the meds, so that I can get out on there this next cycle (before they close for 2 weeks), I can have my 4 frosties transferred.  I'm hoping my body will have retained some 'memory' and these little ones will stick. It's all systems go, and hopefully, I'll be on another 2ww thread in approx 4 weeks time!

Can you do me one last favour and do an AF dance       for it to start before the weekend?

Good luck to all of you, and thank you for your support.

Now, off for a chilled glass of superb wine  

Curlyone
xxxx


----------



## 1972

Sorry to hear that Curly one but liking your attitude and braveness. Enjoy that ice cold wine ! x


----------



## tegg

emivf i so sorry i would say one thing up until today i have had a mild bleed but what worried me most is really horried period pains and i'v had a positive clearblue..i having trouble getting my blood test done.. i was told common to bleed and the pain could be because the uterus is stretching so keep taking your drugs and just dont give up hope...  big hugs and tons of strengh...


----------



## karenb1973

Tegg,

I hope I have the same outcome as you. Have had strange bleed since yesterday. Not like AF but more than spotting. Quite clotty. Have had horrible AF pains too so assuming my cycle is negative but clinging on to a bit of hope that there is still a chance. OTD is Friday.

CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP

Karen


----------



## Katiedolldoll

on your   Tegg!

Good luck for Friday Karen xx


----------



## tegg

karenb1973 said:


> Tegg,
> 
> I hope I have the same outcome as you. Have had strange bleed since yesterday. Not like AF but more than spotting. Quite clotty. Have had horrible AF pains too so assuming my cycle is negative but clinging on to a bit of hope that there is still a chance. OTD is Friday.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP
> 
> Karen


it so hard and so scary this time... understatement of the year...
karen hoping for the best out come for you...


----------



## 1972

Congrats Tegg and good luck Karen - how are you feeling today ?

Im back to work now   really dont want to go !!!!!!


----------



## Praying_for_a_Miracle

Hi Ladies,

First of all, best of luck to all going through the dreaded 2WW. I originally posted the below in a new discussion thread but was encouraged by others to join this thread. Any words of wisdom is greatly appreciated!!! The 2ww is driving me crazy!


Am new to this forum. Woke up yesterday feeling all out of hope. No difference today.

ER delivered 11 eggs but only 2 fertilised. ET involved only 1 early blast being put back. The other morula did not make it to freezing. Was a bit confused, clinic didnt rate the blast as a typical grade they would put back on day 5. However, the egg wasnt even fertilised until later afternoon on day 0 and the ET was early morning day 5. They told me 35% chance and that was all I could think about during  the procedure. I was hoping for the 50% chance if it would have been a matured blast. Test on 23rd June. Today is the 3rd day after day 5 ET.

Had mild OHSS after ER where my stomach bloated quite badly. I know I am not meant to look out for every little sign to give me that glimmer of hope for a BFP but all I am noticing are the signs that may be bringing bad news. OHSS have reduced so much, I am almost back to normal. Boobs still sore and tender but starting to reduce. However, have been feeling warmer that usual, more tired than usual and waking up feeling very down. I haven't felt any cramps, nausea or experienced any spotting.

I really want to stay positive but struggling. Don't know anyone else in person going through this to talk to. Would more than appreciate any advice.

x


----------



## Jem2

Hi Ladies,

Can I join i'm on my 2ww with OTD 24th I had 2 embryo's put back on Monday so really hoping that they are nicely snuggled up.

Jem x


----------



## x-stacey-x

*Jem2* Hello honey, welcome to the 2ww! How are you feeling so far? I am now 7dp3dt so 7 days to go  It seems to be taking forever, I'm going a bit  not knowing what's going on in there.

*Praying _for_a_Miracle* Hello lovely how are you feeling today? I can't give you any particular advise regarding blasts as my embie was transferred on day 3. Just to reassure you I have had pretty much all the same things as you. Had the bloating after EC until day of ET. It was incredibly painful & made me immobile for a few days but soon cleared up. On day of ET they said my ovaries were still huge on the scan & I was at high risk of OHSS so had to rest & keep drinking 3ltrs of water a day. Since EC I have had mild cramping even up until now, (.)(.) are really sore & feel quite heavy but apart from those 2 things nothing to suggest it's worked. But those signs are not to say it hasn't.

So far from what you've said there is still EVERY chance you're going to get your BFP. Try not to worry. I know it's hard to stay positive but you must try! Let me know how you're getting on


----------



## Jem2

Hi Stacey,

I'm ok trying not to think about it too much really!!!!

Jem x


----------



## claireyttc

Hi All,

I had a BFN on Monday, which totally sucks.  I wasn't surprised as I didnt have the best feeling about it from the start.

Praying for a Miracle - I had an early blast put back like you.  We had thawed 3 of our day 3 embryos and cultured them on to day 5.  Ours were fertlised around the same time of day as yours and then thawed mid morning and put back mid morning on day 5.  One of ours hadnt done much as was ruled out.  The other 2 were blasts but one didnt have a cavity, so they only put the early blast back.  Though she refused to admit it, I got the distict impression from the embrylogist that she wasnt happy it with its early stage, though she did say the cells looked nice etc.  She said is was stage 1, grade 1.  However, sometimes gut feelings are right and ours didnt work out.  However, as you will no doubt have seen from these boards the bottom line is that this isnt an exact science.  Some times apparently poor embryos result in twins and even the most perfect blasts can result in BFNs.  There is no gain in worrying and going over it in your head, trust me I have wasted, hours, days, weeks, months etc on it and it hasnt helped one bit!  Stay strong, its not over until its over.

As for us, because of my OHSS I'm desperate not to do a fresh cycle again, so we are going to be more conservative from now on.  We will defrost 2 at a time and put them both back on day 3.  This gives us 6 more goes unless any dont survivie the thaw.....  

Love and luck to everyone.

C xxx


----------



## Praying_for_a_Miracle

Good Luck Jem!!

Stacey, thanks for your kind advice and sharing. Looks like you and I are testing on the same day right? 23rd? My prayers are with you!!

x


----------



## Praying_for_a_Miracle

Hi Claire,

Mine was a grade 1 blast as well. I guess I was too sensitive to the doctor's tone of voice etc that I let it get me down.

But you are right, it isnt an exact science and you just never know. Like you, I really didnt enjoy the OHSS experience but have no more embies in reserve.

Nevertheless, I need to stay positive and distract myself from thinking about it.......need to find a mini project to concentrate on, on top of my full time job.

Best of luck with your FET, let me know how you get on.

x


----------



## angela1986xx

Hi guys can I join? I had ET in Cyprus on Sat they put 4 in 3 a grade 8 cells and one not so good teast date is on 23rd


----------



## Praying_for_a_Miracle

Hi Angela,

You have the same test date as I do. Best of luck!!!

x


----------



## Babycalm

Hi Ladies

Praying for a miracle - that's a lot of uncertainty about your embies. It's such a shame you didn't get full and proper advice on how things were going. Seems a common complaint. I think part of the trouble is we're so emotional it's often hard to ask the questions we need to at the time. I'm normally fairly articulate, but when my egg donation co-ordinator calls, I find myself responding in words of one syllable! Plus the medical staff at our clinics assume we know more than we do, or feel they've given an adequate explanation. I have found myself feeling slightly embarrassed at emailing after a communication, asking the same questions in order to get an explanation I can understand. I've been same as you - up and down worrying over symptoms appearing, disappearing. First I'm convinced I'm pregant, then I'm not, then I am but losing it - every combination you can possibly think of! Have helped myself by trawling the forum looking rfor stories matching mine that have ended in BFP and have found loads, so am resting my hope in that and just doing my best to accept whatever is happening. Good luck with your search for a mini-project! 

Angela - welcome to the thread   I had my DEICSI in Spain on 8th June - testing Monday 20th

Claireyttc - so sorry to hear of your bfn. Really hope you get into a good frame of mind soon for your next try   thank you for your wise advice about staying strong til you know for sure.

Jem2 - welcome and good luck!  

Tegg - congratulations on your BFP!  

DH has dinner ready - sorry those I've missed out. Love and hugs to everyone     xxx


----------



## annie W

Hello Ladies; 
If its ok? Could I join in? I just received my second round of IVF last week - 8th June EC and 10th ET. Therefore D day is on the 24th June.  . I have two on board - both at Grade B. Silly it is I keep talking to tummy and willing them to cosy in.lol  . 

I have also been reading this June 2ww thread. You ladies have given me strength, reassurance, tears, hope etc. 

I am so sorry for the ladies who have received sad news. Big  . 

Good Luck for the ladies who are now waiting. I hope I can also support you.


----------



## Praying_for_a_Miracle

Welcome Annie W,

Good luck for the 24th! keep us posted!

x


----------



## Praying_for_a_Miracle

Hi Babycalm,

Thank you so much for your advice. You are right in that the nurses and doctors expect us to know all the medical terms and the ins and outs of our treatment. I, too, had to call back once they gave me a set of advice only to find that I get more answers from these forums.

All the best for the 20th!

x


----------



## 1972

Hi Ladies 

Angela - hi and welcome  

Annie - I have 2 on board too , OTD is 22nd . I talk to them too   I was never told the grading of mine, they said they have good , average and poor and mine were both average - but this could mean anything ..

Clairey ttc - sorry to hear that , sounds like youve had a roiugh ride hon  

Stacey - we all seem to have sore boobs   I wonder if its the cyclogest or something . Ive continued to have an upset tum , is annoying me now !

Jem2 - welcome  

Praying for a miracle - stay positive  . It sounds like good and bad we all have different symptoms and alot will be from pessaries, still messed up from EC/ET etc so try not to worry until OTD.  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## tiggerbounce

Hi Girls
Can I join you, I had two blasts transferred on Monday, I am really struggling as I have only ever known fail, and I cant help thinking its failed again which I will not cope with it.
I hope I can support you girls 

xx


----------



## Praying_for_a_Miracle

All the best for the 22nd Maisiemoo

Welcome Tiggerbounce, hang in there, as others have encouraged me on this forum, worrying will get you no where. Believe that it will work this time!! we are all behind you. Keep us posted and best of luck!

x


----------



## 1972

Tigger - please stay positive. I watched a dvd yesterday , cant remember if I said on here but its called the secret . It basically says that what we think creates what happens, so keep saying to yourself that this is your time, they will implant and you will be pregnant and get the little one you deserve. 

I know it all sounds happy clappy but it makes sense. Positive thoughts honey


----------



## tiggerbounce

Thanks Praying for a Miracle and Masiemoo.  I am really trying to be positive but after 2 fresh cycles and 1 frozen I cant help feeling negative.  I hate this journey

Good luck to you both xx


----------



## 1972

Tigger - then you are long over due this to be your time.     xx


----------



## tiggerbounce

I feel that too, it has to be my time xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Maisiemoo - I have the book of the secret its fab I must watch the dvd tho! Its really helpeed my through this 2ww so far  xx


----------



## aspiringmum

Hi! Had transfer yesterday, June 15. Test day is  June 28. Donor egg, my partner's sperm. Am 46 and the embryos were top grade.  Done in Reprofit, Brno, Czech Republic.


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Well my otd is today and still bfp so will leave this thread now.
Thankyou for all your support and good luck! x bam


----------



## 1972

Well done Bambi - fab news ! x


----------



## nickinoodle

Morning
Googled the secret last night as was feelin down in the dumps, having day with dh today so that will make me feel better!
This 2ww starting to drive me little crazy, am now 5dp5dt and getting to the stage where all I can think about is the end game! Still got 8 more sleeps till otd and it feels like it going so slow. Need to just take 1 day at a time again and stop stressing! Argh!
Love to u all x


----------



## karenb1973

Congratulations Bambi!!

The list on page 1 hasn't been updated for ages!

Karen


----------



## want2beamum

Congrats Bambi  

lets hope some of that baby dust rubs off on others 

My pet budgie has just died in my hands  it was at the bottom of the cage this morning and just as i found a vet nearby and was getting ready it died  

I am so sad and crying my eyes out, i am going to test tomorrow as it is then 9 days post the 5 day transfer but feel very deflated now.

Just hope and pray that i will get a positiv tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Praying_for_a_Miracle

congrats Bambi!!

want2beamum, sorry to hear about your budgie. Poor love! Hang in there, it is ok to get emotional.

take heart in the saying that goes...one door closes and another opens......all the best with tomorrow!!

x


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Hi all 

Im not sure if i can join this group , i had EC yesterday and have just had a call from the hospital to say i have 9 embies.

i hope this is ok but this is my first ivf after 3 failed IUI;s this year.

xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Morning ladies,

Blimey, one day away and I'm lost on who is where and what's going on already! 

Hi to everyone, maisiemoo and stacey we've only got 6 sleeps left until we test. Less than a week now which is good  

 to staceyjayne, aspiringmum, tiggerbounce, annie, angela, Jem(who I know from Dorchester thread!) and anyone else who has joined in the last few days. 

Can I just say Take That are amazing! Went last night and it was such a great concert. The perfect distraction from the waiting. Had a niggly ache in my right ovary area yesterday which has subsided this morning. Hoping it was Pip & Squeak implanting as it should be the right time. It was weird but I felt really positive last night and as if I knew something the others with me didn't. Time will tell if I was right I guess.

Katie xx


----------



## DizzyDen

Hi There, 

Can I join in please. I'm on my 1st cycle of IVF. I've had my egg transfer this morning and my blood test is booked for the 27th June. 

Good luck ladies xxx all support and positive thoughts are very welcome x

Denise


----------



## blondie k

Hello everyone,
Please can i joint you list. I'm FET, icsi, and test on the 19th!

Good luck to everyone and her is some        for you all.

thanks xxxx


----------



## karenb1973

Hi all,

1 more sleep to my OTD.

Praying for my  despite horrendous 2 day bleed.

Good Luck to all.

Karen


----------



## Jess81

Hi Karen, 
I bled for over a week and got a BFP! i stopped for about 4 days and started again yesterday but it's no more then it was!! My Levels are still rising and i now have my 1st scan booked on the 30th June. 

Try not to worry about it hun it's not over untill it's over

big    and fingers crossed for you tomorrow. 

Jess


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Good luck Karen


----------



## tiggerbounce

Karen - good luck look forward to seeing bfp from u tomorrow xx


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

Karen - good luck for tomorrow.x

Well I am 8 days away from otd. I have had mild af type cramp on and off and still got the sore (.)(.).  I go away on Sunday and due to come back on my otd - going to Norfolk with my family but I think shall I test when I get up that morning and if I get a bfn then I got to travel back on the way home thinking and being upset or shall I wait until the next day morning when I will be home and I can shut myself away from the word if I get a bfn.  Scary things or if I haven't started bleeding before otd could just not test.  urrr i am going a bit   

Nikki
x


----------



## Babycalm

Thank you everyone for your good wishes. It's been up and down of course - yesterday I had a blood test and found out my progesterone level is fine and I was so relieved. Today I had some spotting and cramps, so am now lying on the couch trying to distract myself cos I need a wee and don't want to find anything else on the loo paper! So many stories here of this and much worse still leading to BFPs, it's really been a great support.

Karen - let me add my good luck wishes for tomorrow  

Nikki - I've had the "shall I test early or shan't I" conversation but DH is adamant we wait til official day. Totally understand your dilemma. Hope you have a good trip away - at least it will help take your mind off things.

Jess - yours is another story that has helped me not sorry so much over the spotting. Must be so worrying. Bet you couldn't believe the BFP! Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy.

Blondie - you're testing one day before me! Let's hope we both get good news  

Dizzyden - great you got to post same day as your transfer. Hope you're feeling relaxed and excited. Good luck for the 27th. Positive thoughts coming your way   

Katiedolldoll - am SO jealous you got to see Take That. Bet it was a real boost. Let's hope your feelings are right  


Stacyjayne - welcome and good luck with your OTD. 9 embies is fab! We got 9 and 7 survived to 5 days. Had 2 transferred and 5 frozen. Numbers of embies appear to vary enormously, but it only takes 1 ..........  

To everyone else, good luck and/or hugs. This is indeed a very busy thread!

xxx


----------



## 1972

Evening all 

Welcome to the new ladies   Hopefully you can get some support on here. 

Good luck to all those testing soon . 

Im feeling bit odd tonight , tough day at work and got a few weird twinges today . I get scared each time I go for a wee in case theres anything there. Im really tired too . Staying positive though and  

I forgot to take my bum bullet ( pessary ) this morning, felt so guilty . . hope that makes no diff . .


----------



## blondie k

Hi all

Karen - **** luck for tomorrow, i will be    for your BFP.

Babycalm - we don't have to long to go, we must keep      and i will be   &  &  &   for us all
xxxxx


----------



## Starz

Can you add me to the list - almost at test date as I had DIUI on 5th June.  Second attempt for this child. I already have two gorgeous children, both concieved with DIUI.

Good luck for all those testing over the next few days


----------



## shenagh1

Hey all can I join u on this thread for the dreaded 2ww basted today and OTD is 30th June so I'm just in this month and no more!  6th IUI (I think) lol so fx for me xx      
Thanks 
Shenagh


----------



## HendryHope

Just caught up on board chat over the past few days and it has really given me a ray of hope. OTD is this Sunday. Started bleeding on Tuesday morning, and it's only just died down this evening. Absolutely no difference between this and a normal period, so I've been really upset assuming it's all over. If anything, it's been more painful than a period. But after reading the past few days posts, my hope has been renewed.

I've also got the Secret and it's brilliant. As someone said, some of the terminology is a bit happy clappy, but the message makes total sense. It's been my guidebook to getting through this treatment, and worked really well until Tuesday morning when all of my positive spark and optimism dissolved. It's back again though. Thanks guys.


----------



## PhoenixRising

IM ON DAY 12 OF 2WW AND COULDNT WAIT ANY LONGER............ IM PREGNANT AND SO EXCITED I ACTUALLY WETY MYSELY CRYING AND LAUGHING XXXXXXX


----------



## emivf

HendryHope - sounds like we're in a similar boat - I test on Saturday too and I started bleeding this week - on Monday - it got really heavy and painful and lots of clotting. Think it's all over and had a really horrible week, but I did two tests today and both were positive - I'm totally bemused and really worried now.


----------



## HendryHope

Emivf - That's fantastic! Yet another ray of light! Must be true then, surely you wouldn't get a false positive so close to OTD? When was your ET? Mine was 3 June, so my OTD is 16 post transfer. I was considering doing a sneaky early one tomorrow morning, and you've just convinced me it's the right thing to do. Congratulations a hundred times over to you!

Congratulations to PhoenixRising too, that's great news! I pray that I will get to say those two special words someday soon.... Well done you, you must be ecstatic!


----------



## HendryHope

Emivf - I've PM'd you. And please don't worry. Just wait until Saturday. Hope all will be okay with you, take care. xxx


----------



## Alisoula

Just joining in a little late.  This is my 3rd cycle of IVF. Had EC on 11th and have 2 embies on board.(1 x grade 1 blast & 1 x grade 3bb blast). I was feeling much more positive this time round but that is fast fading as I dont know why but just have a gut feeling its not worked again, although cant say why? My test date is 24th which feels years away. The first 3 days after EC I had sore nipples of an evening and very slight cramping but for the last 2 days I have had nothing and feel comoletely 'normal'. Im reading that most women tend have sore (.)(.) and cramps but am so confused as to what I should be feeling. In the last 2 cycles I would of been bleeding heavy by now but so far have nothing not evening spotting. I suppose I asking if any of you are aware if its possible to get a BFP and have no real symptoms at all at this stage?

Wishing you all lots and lots of luck!

xxx


----------



## ms m

I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right place but OTD is today and received a BFN - AF hasn't arrived though, and previously when I got a BFP I bled for 4 days. Very confused. I know the Crinone can delay AF and I also had Pregnyl shots after ET (so I was expecting at least a false positive) - had one fresh embryo and one FET. Is there any point testing again or should I face facts that this cycle hasn't worked? I really don't want to get my hopes up again so please be frank!


----------



## Praying_for_a_Miracle

Congrats Pheonix Rising!

Karen, hoping that you received great news this morning?

Best of luck to all having their tests in the next few days.

I am getting bored of this 2WW. Still not experiencing any symptoms except tiredness.

Quick question......if it is a BFN, is your period expected to come around the same time per normal

x


----------



## karenb1973

Ladies,

I did it! Against all the odds I got my 

Despite the bleed!! 

Now I just need to find a way to help them stay with me for the next 8 months and keep positive!!

Best of luck to everyone still on the horrendous 2WW

Karen


----------



## Praying_for_a_Miracle

Awesome news, Karen!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Karen, YEAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ms M - phone your clinic today...I got BFN last time and had to test again the following day then do a blood test. My AF didn't start until a few days after stopping the progesterone pessaries I had  

Welcome Alisoula - several people don't have symptoms, don't despair! It is definitely possible to still get a BFP  

Welcome to starz, shenagh, dizzyden blondieK (and anyone else I've missed)  

Emivf, keeping my fingers crossed for you that it's a positive again today and tomorrow  

 phoenixrising, naughty testing early   

5 more sleeps for me and going slightly   now! Got some mild period type pains now which is annoying but not getting too worried about it. Time will tell.

Love and babydust to all


----------



## Praying_for_a_Miracle

Good luck Katie, looking fwd to your news in 5 days

x


----------



## jesusloveme

Congrats Karen I just Pm you xxx


----------



## nickinoodle

Massive congratulations to karen, yey! That's great news.

pe all you other lovely ladies aren't going too crazy

I started with mild af type cramps last night which freaked me out initially, I am now 6 days past 5 day transfer.

To early for af must just be my blast snugglin in! Sorry if tmi but also had itchy nipples, greasy skin and woke up after a naugjty dream this morn! Really hope these are all positive signs as I still have 7 sleeps to otd!

Good luck everybody x x x


----------



## annie W

Morning ladies,
Wow I have missed one day....and lots more have joined. So Hello Everyone!  

Now its 8dpt and woke up with this lower back and pelvic pain. (.) (.) are also tender. Been experiencing this since Tuesday (5dpt). Been really weeping this morning  . As its my 2nd cycle and so frightened that its failed.  . I thought I was coping. This ivf journey is so hard. I keep   its not my period starting. Am I normal to feel like this? Going through IVF can be lonely time and you feel its just you....but I know its not because of this site. 

Anyway enough about me, Congrats to the Ladies who have just got a big +.  

And Big   to the Ladies who have had sad news over the past few days. 

- Going get out of these PJ's and do some housework, before I go round my sister's for Lunch. 

Take Care Ladies.


----------



## emivf

Got up early today and did another test strip and that came up positive not any stronger or weaker than yesterday. Drove to asda and bought a pack of two clear blue digital tests. Took my urine sample with me and tested in the carpark. It says im pregnant 2-3weeks. I should be delighted right?

I've had the worst week of my life and lost so much blood and so much clotting and 'debris' if you excuse the term. I've taken so many pain killers to deal with the cramping which has been so unbearable at times that I've not been able to walk. I've used a hot water bottle on my belly all week.  I just don't understand how I can be pregnant or how my body can sustain a pregnancy after the week I've had. So I'm not hopeful if will last if it's true. 

I stop the Progesterone tomorrow and I'm worried that once I stop that the pregnancy will be over. 

I don't have any pregnancy signs - my boobs feel totally normal, I'm not rushing to the loo every five minutes. I just feel like I'm having thd worst period of my life every single day.


----------



## stonefield74

Emivf - don't despair, everything sounds positive to me!  I had lots of bleeding last week and I was convinced it had failed, even when I did the home tests I still thought they must be wrong - it wasn't until the blood test at the hospital confirmed it this week that I actually allowed myself to believe it could be true.  Since the bleeding I did lots of research and it is EXTREMELY common to bleed in the 2WW, a friend of mine bled so much she went to hospital, and she ended up with a positive result and triplets who are now a year old.  I wish we were all told in our tx not to panic if we bleed because its so common - when I was away on my own in Turkey last week and bleeding I was in absolute despair, when really I didn't need to be.  I know you're probably trying to protect yourself by not allowing yourself to believe the HPT's, which I can completely understand.  Are you having a blood text on OTD?  If I were you I would either go to the doctors today and say you must have one as you are in such a fragile state, on your own with your DH away and just don't know what to think - or find a private clinic and pay to have one, they're not very expensive and at least you will know.  The uncertainty is horrible and to be honest I'm still not allowing myself to get excited until I've had an early scan at the end of next week.

I wouldn't worry about the progesterone either, my clinic only gives you enough for the 2WW as well and if we should all be on it til 12 weeks then we would be.  

But for you I would say all things look positive so far!  Don't worry about lack of symptoms either, plenty of people get absolutely nothing, myself included - I feel 100% myself but I'm not going to worry about that because if there's one thing I've learnt on this rollercoaster of a journey so far - its that we are all different!!

Best of luck and keep us posted.

xx


----------



## Babycalm

So many stories since I last posted! However do we ladies cope with this?  

Karen - that's fantastic news - congratulations!! After your scary time you must be over the moon    

Stonefield - and a big congratulations to you too! Can't believe how common this bleeding is and I agree, we should be told more about it. Reading all this keeps us calm when we experience the same thing ourselves. Bet you can't wait til your scan  

emivf - no wonder you are feeling so mixed up now you have your BFP after all the problems with bleeding. I agree with Stonefield - get the blood test as soon as you can. Hope all the other tales of bleeding yet still a bfp give you comfort. hugs coming your way   

annie - yes it is definitely normal to feel doubtful about everything. Then to feel estatic when you get a "sign". Think we all share those ups and downs, so keep reading the forum as I do and stay positive til otd  

nickinoodle - I'd say they are all VERY good signs! Good luck  

alisoula - I can relate to you. Had what I thought was definite signs of pregnancy (metallic taste, nausea and tender nipples) which have faded away over 2 days and had some mild spotting yesterday. Cramps more or less continually now. But I have still holding on because I have trawled not just this forum but the entire net to find stories that are similar which end in BFPs and there are loads! I even read of a lady who had severe bleeding for ages then ended up with triplets after having only 2 embies transferred! So hang on in there. Until we have our official test we have to stay positive and believe that it's possible. Good luck   

Phoenix rising - congratulations!!   How on earth did you pluck up the courage to test early?  

Hendryhope - really feel for you after having that bleeding - glad you have been given a positive boost after reading the other stories. Am very tempted to do an early one too but DH is adamant we wait til Monday!  

Praying for a miracle - I wondered the same as you - wasn't told by my clinic when a period would start if bfn. Hope you find something to distract you til otd  

Hugs and positive vibes to everyone    xxx


----------



## 1972

Hi All 

Just a quickie from me tonight m have the inlaws arriving shortly for the weekend  

Bit of advice, I was told by clinic to use NON digital tests when it came to OTD . Im not sure why , but it may make a diff . . 

Have a good weekend all . Well done Karen and   to those who need it , x


----------



## HendryHope

Hi to all, congratulations to Karen and Stonefield, that's fantastic news!

Emivf - one step closer today, given that the tests are saying the same thing. I'm really happy for you, but totally understand your reluctance to allow yourself to get excited. I agree with the others - get yourself a blood test at your GP just to be absolutely sure. But it sounds good to me. You made me giggle with the thought of your driving to asda with your wee pot of pee so you could do it in the car!

AFM - chickened out of doing an early test this morning! After having my spirits lifted by all you guys last night, and woke up feeling in a much more positive frame of mind, I didn't want that to end if the result wasn't what I wanted. Will probably just wait until OTD on Sunday. DH wants us to wait too Babycalm, and given that they have so little input into the rest of the treatment, I think that they should get a say on the testing. I know with my DH he says it will make him feel more involved. I want to hear the result from him too. Besides, I'm a total chicken and doing one test will be enough for my nerves I think, never mind multiple tests. Although if the test is positive, I'll be peeing for Scotland and doing all the tests in the house just for the joy of seeing two little lines appear!

Hope everyone is okay, hugs for those in need, take care of yourselves.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Feeling a bit rubbish this afternoon. Feel quite low and as if AF will start any minute   I don't test til Wednesday...please please please don't let this be the start of the end.   it's not that.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and good luck to everyone who is testing at the weekend

Katie xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Katiedolldoll - me too hun! The last 2 days I've started feeling quite moody down & tearful in equal measure. Af pains seem to have eased a little but I'm still terrified everytime I go for a wee  weds seems so far away doesn't it!! I really hope it all turns out good for you hun xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Thanks Stacey, I hope it's all good for you too. There are so many BFP's being posted at the moment I just hope we add to that next week. I think being on my own at home the last few days hasn't helped my mood. DH is out tonight at a work function too which is annoying. Hopefully my mood will pick up as I get busier and out of the house over the weekend,

Katie xx


----------



## 478emma

Hi ladies, i've just started down regging so am a little prem in joining ur page but need to let off a little steam if that's ok..

I've had the most awful time at work today. My boss knows that i'm going through the tx and today he's blown right off at me .. ****** and blinding at me fully and I just know that he's just trying to get me out of the company so he doesn't have to pay me maternity! It#s a small family business and guess what, i'm the only one who's not family!

it's a long story that I won't go into but my doc has today signed me off for three weeks and then I have already booked my annual leave for the following two weeks after that for the et. I'm so upset..

Sorry for leaving such a downer for my first message in such a long time but I didn't deserve this today and dh and family have been brilliant but I can't believe I've have been treated in such a way when they know what i'm going through.

I hope I can be more positive soon now that i have 5 weeks to myself to get on an even keel.

I wish you all the best of luck and positive thoughts to you all xxxx


----------



## 1972

Stacey , Katie - POSITIVE THOUGHTS !!!!!!    Keep thinking the best . I too am worried but then each time I go to loo and nothing is there- thats another step closer to OTD .  

Emma - sorry to hear work are giving you a hard time. They cant get rid of you over something like this, you could take them to tribunal etc ... but dont worry about , you have what you are going through to worry about and that will need all your energy x


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Hi all

Really sorry but there's an TMI moment coming up

I had my EC on Wednesday and had some red bleeding then on Thursday I had a Little brown.
Yesterday and did really have anything all day then at night I started to get brown again very clotty if you can understand ( sorry ) .
In the night there was nothing and now I've had some more - still brown

Ive not had my et yet as it booked in for Monday but I'm really worried this could be my period

If anyone has had this can you let me know

Thanks

Stacey x


----------



## Lucy23**

Stacey

Its brown blood which means it's old blood. I had that on my last cycle for about 3 days and was so worried I phoned my clinic. They said not to worry about it. I would call you clinic for reassurance if you like but honesty unless it's red blood and heavy I would not worry!!! I know easier said than done!!!! 
Lucy xx


----------



## tiggerbounce

Stacey - if it's brown it's old blood. I would suggest u call ur clinic I  sure it's nothing to be worried about if it's brown - good luck x


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Lucy23** said:


> Stacey
> 
> Its brown blood which means it's old blood. I had that on my last cycle for about 3 days and was so worried I phoned my clinic. They said not to worry about it. I would call you clinic for reassurance if you like but honesty unless it's red blood and heavy I would not worry!!! I know easier said than done!!!!
> Lucy xx
> 
> Thanks Lucy , I'm just getting in a panic , I will call them if I still have it at 10.00
> 
> I would be gutted if we had come this far and could carry on
> 
> Xxx


----------



## jesusloveme

StacyJane calm down might just be old blood from egg collection, but make sure you mentioned this before the transfer just for them to take a closer look at your 
Linning ,if it's pure red blood that's no good but brown blood might be old blood, I had brown blood but mine was 11pt and  am pregnant stay blessed xx


----------



## emivf

Done OT this morning at 6.30am and we got a positive. It was feint but definitely there and gradually got stronger. Just phoned the clinic and explained the situation as I spoke to someone I've not spoken to before and she said she'd send me another test out and I need to test again next Saturday. If I'm still pregnant next week then I'll need to go in for a scan. I asked if I could get blood tests done and she said it's best to wait until next week and the result if the next test.

Hubby overjoyed. Me worried and disappointed. I Wang answers to what's been going on and just not getting any. Any advice on what I can do?


----------



## annie W

Morning Ladies, 

This IVF Journey......my mood is up and down. I am testing this Friday! I am so sure my period is starting. No sign. But after five/six days of back pain, pelvis pain, sore (.)(.), it does my head in. I keep   that its our time. 

Stacey - I experienced the same as you. Alittle bit of brown spotting.....It started the day after EC. Advised by Clinic not worry and its caused via the EC procedure. It last a few days and went. So try not to worry. 

emivf - Great News   You have reached a great stage in IVF Journey. Take Care.

478emma - Welcome to June thread. Hope you have a relaxing time off. Sounds like you did the right thing.....'time out from work'. Hope your IVF journey goes well.

Katiedoll - Yesterday morning I was very weeping (test date this Friday) And feeling that it had not worked. I was on my own....which is not always a good thing (mind works overdrive). So I went round my (straight talking  ) sister's for lunch and we did a bit of shopping. Which really helped. Therefore Try and do something nice and distracting this weekend. 

For the girls I have missed.....hope you have a nice weekend. 

Annie. xx


----------



## nickinoodle

Emivf - you must be v stressed hon, I know its easier said than done but try and just get thru one day at a time flower x 
Annie I test friday too, when was your et x


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

Annie/nickinoodle - I test Friday too.  Annie I am having the same as you all the same things and keep thinking af is going to come any moment, although my cramping is not all the time as it was to start with it seems to be easing up, my (.)(.) are sore and feel red hot.

Emivf - try and stay   , I know it must be hard for you when you are experiencing things out of the norm, I will    that your test next week is the same result, I am sure it will be.  Excellent news on your BFP.

Stacey - I was the same, I had a little bit of brown blood after ec which I thought was going to last until et but within the couple of days it was gone and I was clear for et, sometimes it was a little pale pink blood too.

afm day 8 of the 2ww, 6 days to go, hope I make it to day 14 without af and I get to test thinking I might just have a slim chance of it having worked.  

Nikki
x


----------



## emivf

Yay! I've stopped bleeding!


----------



## Jess81

Emivf, 
Well done Hun glad the bleeding has stopped! 

Jess x


----------



## amahleenah

Hi all - I've not posted before, mostly because my life was sheer chaos up until the time of retrieval, but I'm posting now, in the hopes taht I can just find some solace in numbers.  I am 33, with endometriosis, and had my ET on June 9th, so  I'm in day 10 of the 2WW. I'm now getting all sorts of symptoms that are driving me bonkers simply because I don't know if they're from the progesterone suppositories or from actual pregnancy. I get hot flashes like no ones business (totally empathise with my mother going through menopause), minor nausea, and starting today I've been getting period cramps, and a lot of pain when I have gas (this is normal with my endo pre-period, which is what worries me). At the same time, I just "feel" like I'm pregnant. That "feeling" was right the last time I was pregnant, but the embryo didn't develop past 3 weeks.

Sorry for dumping ... I'm actually quite lucky. I live in the Middle East, and have been given the full 2WW as sick leave from work.  One thing I find we women from the west have a hard time doing is just calming our minds, and understanding that we don't HAVE to be doing something. I'm fully embracing my doing nothingness, and find that getting lost in movies and books helps immensely.


----------



## E

Hi All,

I've not been FF for a while after a failed ICSI round, but just been through our 2nd lot of ICSI and can't believe that we got our BFP today.  

Can somone please tell me where I can find the IVF/ICSI due date calculator on this site? or can someone please tell me how I would calculate my due date.  Thanks

Good luck to all and lots of baby dust.    

E


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Congratulations E! I think that your due date will be 38 weeks from the date of fertilisation, BUT don't quote me on that, sorry.

Amahleenah - welcome to the thread   Like you I'm off work, but am getting really bored. I'm going to stay home until OTD though as my job can be quite stressful and I find I am crying very easily at anything at the moment so I don't think it's wise to go back! You'll see from the other posts on here that people are getting loads of different symptoms and some people have nothing. I don't think anything is 'normal'. I hope you manage to keep distracted by movies and books, when's your OTD?

Emivf - brilliant news, hope your test is still positive next Saturday 

TMI coming...
had some brown blood since Thursday evening, nothing major but still a bit of a worry. My EC was 12 days ago so I don't think it can be old blood from that long ago yet it can't be fresh bleeding due to the colour...any ideas or anyone had the same?

Katie x


----------



## Jess81

Katie, 
Please don't worry about the bleeding if it's brown then it's old blood could be old implantation blood. I bled from day 6 and still bleeding now but I got a BFP and it's continuing! Some people bleed and it's all fine. Don't give up hope Hun it's not over till OTD!! 

Jess xx


----------



## HendryHope

Emivf, that's great news, I'm really chuffed for you. Hope it stays BFP next Saturday too. Try to enjoy it, although I can totally understand your fears. Glad your bleeding has stopped, it eases the mind slightly doesn't it? My bleeding stopped on Thursday night and I've managed to be so much more positive yesterday and today. 

Katiedolldoll - Try not to worry about bleeding, but I'm a bit of a hypocrite saying that, cos I started bleeding on Tuesday morning, and it didn't stop until Thursday night and I was an emotional mess! My OTD is tomorrow. I'm really scared and nervous, but also excited and positive! While the bleeding was happening, I was devastated and thought it's all over, but reading the boards has given me some confidence and postivity back. Several girls have had heavy bleeding the same as me, and they've come back with BFP's! So it's not over until the fat lady sings, and I'm clinging to that hope until tomorrow! The brown blood you've got could be from implantation. But in all honesty, it could be anything. That's what my clinic told me when I tearfully phoned them on Tuesday morning when I started bleeding, and the nurse was really nice and said that they just don't know why women bleed during pregnancy. It's one of the few things that doesn't have a definite explanation. But it happens tons, you just don't realise until you get to this stage in your treatment, then the stories come crawling out of the woodwork! The amount of people I've spoken to, from my mum to work mates, to friends, who have all given me their tales of how they bled in very early pregnancy, but it's just never come up in conversation until now! Plus all the girls on here who seem to have experienced it. So try not to worry (hypocrite moment again - my DH would scoff if he knew I was telling that to someone else and expecting them to take it seriously!).

E - that's fantastic news, congratulations! I don't know where the due date calculator is on here, but just google 'IVF due date calculator' and several come up really easily. They are all pretty much the same, but the IVF ones let you calculate from your EC date.

Hi to everyone else and hugs to those in need. Stay strong xxxxx


----------



## emivf

Can't help but get a little big excited as over the span of today my boobs have been getting really sore. Also really really tired. But holding the excitement in as I've got another week ahead of me and won't know for sure until next week.


----------



## blondie k

Hi all,

hey e - congrats on your BFP! you must be over the moon   

hey emivf - congrats also on your BFP! and great news you have stopped bleeding, and good luck for sat. I'll be thinking of you!

Katiedolldoll - sorry can't help as have not experienced bleeding during 2ww but from all the posts I've read, a lot of ladies seem to have this and many end up with a BFP so lots of    

Hendryhope - good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you! i also test tomorrow which I'm so nervous about...I've still had cramping pains and a few sickly feelings (which could be nerves). This is my 1st FET and with my fresh cycle i didn't get this far before AF arrived   . But have been quite positive so I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for us.......good luck      

hope everyone else is ok?   and   for everyone who needs it

xxxxx


----------



## nickinoodle

Hi katie,
Hope you ok any bleeding in 2ww is so stresfull and so easy to think the worst, I'm panbicking bit too as had some pinky brown discharge when wiping tonight, I had ec on 6th june and et last sat what bout you? Try and stay positive honey hopefully its your embie gettin comfy x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Just to say i have been on hiatus for a few wks but am now back and have read through and updated the list, so if you could check incase i have missed anything for you 

I am so sorry to read of the ladies with BFN sending big   to you all

Jo1980 so sorry to read of your chemical

congrats to the the BFP ladies

Emivf, wow what a rollercoaster ride you have been on fab to see a bfp tho

to the ladies from the buds and blooms a special 

and finally for tomorrows testers
Hendryhope, azra and Blondie k     for a trio of BFP

  and      to you all

Em


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Nickinoodle, blondiek, jess81, hendryhope - thanks so much for your messages. I've posted things before encouraging people to stay positive but it is much harder to tell yourself to stay calm isn't it? I've had swollen achey (.)(.) since EC but I'm sure its easing off which is making me worry too! This waiting is so hard isn't it! 4 sleeps left for me and they can't come soon enough.

hendryhope & blondiek - good luck for tomorrow.   you get the BFP you deserve

nickidoodle, my EC was 7th June and I had a 3 day transfer on 10th June. OTD is 22nd. Sounds like what you've described is the same as what I've got too. (TMI - it's now more like brown coloured old blood than anything flowing...)   it is our embryos getting snuggly! When's your test day?

Katie xx


----------



## tiggerbounce

Holly - thanks for updating the list my otd is 24th - thanks x


----------



## nickinoodle

My otd isn't till 24th seems awfully late compared to some of you other ladies! X


----------



## macamoo

Hi There ladies, although this is the first time I have posted I feel like i have been on all your journeys and silently you have all helped me through mine. Therefore i thought i am gonna post my story and continue to get the support you all give and hopefully help others like they have me
As you can see from my signature i am on my longer than 2ww!!! had single embryo transfer on 7th and not testing until 25th!! i feel like i am going insane...i didnt have to wait 18 days last time!!?? anyone know why? my embryo was day 3?
i have had to not buy any tests as last time i tested early got bfn still tested on otd still bfn....was not prepared for how awful this was...i was a mess....thankfully fab dh & ds though to get me through...took me a lot to start again...but hey ho here I am trying to forget what is going on in my body with great difficulty....had no bleeding...got slightly achy (.)(.) & nipples, odd crampy feelings...basically I am just analyzing & trying to ignore any potential sign of anything....? very emotional.

anyway enough waffle from me sending lots of babydust to all you that are testing in the next few days...hope you all get your BFPs & thank you for just being yourselves   

Sarah


----------



## macamoo

Sorry forgot to add please can you add me to the list OTD 25th June  thank you xx


----------



## BathBelle

Morning girls,

Sorry not been around much last week.

Congratulations to those with BFPs.

And   to those that weren't so lucky this time.

I'm now just over one week into my 2ww.  

Nicki and Katie, I too had a bit of brown discharge last night (on the crinone applicator) along with bad AF cramps all day yesterday.  

I'm staying positive though   

Good luck to all,

Belle x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

welcome to the thread macamoo  coming your way

Belle, from what i have heard its quite common re the coloured discharge and crinone, tho it could well be from implantation      


 to all

Em


----------



## 1972

Hi All

Was at a wedding all day yesterday and really struggled with motivation and tiredness.. Also , permanently kept going to loo as felt weird and into evening I started having discharge with brown blood in , like start of AF . .. It sort of stopped last night and a little more there this morning. I have a banging head which is another sure sign of AF for me , but could also be dehydration , rich food , disco etc etc last night . . Im trying to remain   as OTD is weds . . Please stay little ones ... x


----------



## emivf

Good luck to everyone testing today. Fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

maisiemoo I have the same and my OTD is Wed too so let's   that it's good for both of us     

(.)(.) have been really heavy and sore since EC but today it's all gone. They're marginally bigger than usual but the pain's totally gone, rather than being pleased at not being uncomfortable I'm now panicking that this is not a good sign. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh! I feel like I'm going mad!!!!!!!!!!!

belle be   Feel as if we're all in this together which is quite comforting  

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## aspiringmum

Hi I have tried to be added to this but had no luck so will try again.
I had 2 fresh donor embryos transferred, my partner's healthy sperm, day 5, ICSI, at Reprofit in Brno on June 14. I am an American living in the Czech Republic. My hcg test is June 28. 
I am 46.
I have no idea what TX is but it sounds like Texas.

I am trying to keep myself from buying a urine test but I know on day 9 I will certainly buy one, wont be able to help myself!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Aspiring mum

I added you to the thread last night if you mean the list 

You can see a list of your 2ww buddies, the list is in date order so as you are due to test on the 28th you are closer to the bottom

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263042.0

TX is an abbreviation for treatment

I would say resist the temptation of buying a peestick as long as possible throughout the 2ww, i tested around day 9 thru to 14 and got bfn and day 14 had bloods and got bfp so they are not always accurate early on

Sending 

Em


----------



## Tamsutbadger

please would you add me had FET Donor on 17th June 2nd attempt 1st fresh cycle ended with miscarriage, fingers crossed X


----------



## nickinoodle

Hi Ladies,
Wow 6 of us all testing on Friday!!!!
Quite a lot of us had this browny dischrge thing over last day! hope you are all feeling ok, i was distraught last night and convinced it was all over but as my dh said here is nothing yet to prove im not pregnnt so got to try and stay positive. My spotting had stopped this morning but still got lots of mild craming which is freaking me out! my boobs are also less sore but takin this as a positive as usually v sore b4 af! Oh ladies the first part of this 2ww is easy compared to these last few prescious days! 
Good luck everybody and hope u dont go too crazy x


----------



## Martha Moo

Tamsutbadger said:


> please would you add me had FET Donor on 17th June 2nd attempt 1st fresh cycle ended with miscarriage, fingers crossed X


Sorry to read of your miscarriage honey 
when is your test date 
let me know and i will add you to the list on page one

Em


----------



## annie W

Hi,
Nickinoddle- EC was on the 8th June and ET was on the 10th June. Good Luck for your test date.  
Nikki34 - My back and pelvis pain has settled down alittle. Even my (.)(.) are not sore all the time. Well everything has settled down. But this does not bring any reassurance to me. I am so frightened that my periods starting ( as I have no bleeding between the 2weeks i.e. no implantation bleeding). Was tearful last night (again!!!). Hubby was really caring...trying to make me laugh  . He did say that I need stay positive and strong.  . Which I know he is right.  Best of Luck for your test date.  

Welcome to the girls who have just introduced themselves to the Thread. Lots of   and best wishes.

Big   to the Girls who have struggling with IVF Journey.

Congratulations to the girls who have had BFP.  

Got to go and get some last minute presents for my dad..Always leave things to the last minute.  

Take Care, Annie.x


----------



## blondie k

Morning everyone,

Hope everyone is ok today?

Well tested this morning and got a BFN   was hoping and praying, and felt really positive, but it obviously was not meant to be. I'm hoping it will be 3rd time lucky for us.

Good luck to everyone else testting today or over the next few days will be     for you all.

Hello aspringmum - good luck with your TX (treatment) hope it goes well for you!

Macamoo - keep positive, not sure why you would wait that long, i had five day embryo transfered on the 6th and tested today. you should call your clinic and ask them, they should tell you why. Good luck for the 25th   

Hope everyone else is doing good.      and   for everyone who needs them. 

xxxx


----------



## tiggerbounce

Holly - was that 14 days after ec or et? My clinic does do blood tests. Thanks x


----------



## Lolly123

Hi Ladies, 
I was wondering if I could join in, I had a 3 day transfer on the 10th and I am due to test on the 24th, I had quite a bit of brown discharge yesterday, which I wasnt too worried about after reading a lot of your experiences on here, however this morning (sorry TMI alert), there was quite a big blood clot and some red spotting, my clinic were not helpful at all just told me to keep an eye on it and continue with the gels and test as normal, but I have bad AF pains and have a feeling that it is all over.
Has anyone every had this and still had a BFP.


Sorry about the me post post, I am going out of my mind here and you ladies are the only ones who can relate.


Lolly.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

welcome Lolly sending  your way, will add you to the front page later on

Tiggerbounce it was past ec 
tho my clinic tell you not to do HPT, i just couldnt resist, silly me!


Blondie K so very sorry to read about your BFN 

Em


----------



## nickinoodle

Lolly you poor thing you must be v worried, its so difficult to try and figure anything out at this stage, all I can say honey is try and stay calm and don't give up hope I was convinced it was all over last night and much brighter today, I know there are some ladies who have bled for a period of time and still got bfp x big hugs honey x


----------



## emivf

Lolly I can't tell you not to panic or worry. But maybe my story will reassure I started bleeding last Monday 5 days before OTD. It got really bad really heavy and lots of clots. But I still got BFP on OTD. Still touch and go and I've got to test again in a weeks time but I won't be able to help myself testing every morning. We don't know whether it's all over and I've just got some hcg left in my system and that's what's giving me the BFP or whether I'm still pregnant and last week was a freak bleed or one of my two embies leaving or my cyst bursting. The clinic have been bemused and not very helpful. Not even asked me to come in for blood tests or anything. So I might go to my GP this week if I can get an early appointment and still testing positive midweek.


----------



## coranbeig

Hi 2 everyone

I have not posted for week or so just seemed to hit emotional and really down moods! Couldn't get myself lifted at all. This is my first treatment withIUI and I have found this 2ww so much harder than I thought. I live in Turkey with DH so have really missed having the support of my family. The distance is really tough at times like this! Have had cramps for just about all of last week and headache for last couple of days which is normal for me when AF on way. Today getting bad discharge {sorry TMI} and really bad cramps so feel like giving up! Only 2 days till OTD but really not hopeful!

Anyway enough of my moans lol huge congratulations to all with BFP and hugs and thoughts to those who didn't get one this time! Have read through the posts sorry not naming people personally just so many to keep up with lol!

Hugs and babydust to all
xxx


----------



## amahleenah

@ Katiedolldoll - my OTD is this Wednesday, June 22nd. I've noticed that we all have our specific aches and pains, both physical and emotional, and I'm eternally grateful for this site, and everyone's willingness to share. 

Went to bed last night, and sent out some sticky dust to you all!!!


----------



## HendryHope

Tested this morning and got a BFN. Devastated doesn't even being to describe how we feel. So upset and disappointed. 

DH and family and friends have been amazing and so supportive. DH and I will get each other through this and try again. 

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Shell182

Hi Ladies,

This is my first round of IVF and I have started my   can I join you please.

Sending  to all x


----------



## Jen74

Hi, can I join you all please? Had ET on Friday, OTD is 30th June. So day 3 of 2ww and bored already  

Recognise a few of you from June buddies thread and others from Autumn last year,   to everyone anyway.


----------



## Shell182

Hi Jen, We have the same test date!! 

The waiting is driving me mad already!


----------



## emivf

Hendryhope so sorry to hear your  news. I know how you feel as I went through every emotion lat week.  I've had my fingers crossed for you!!! I've got another agonising week before I know for sure.


----------



## 1972

Welcome to all the new ladies  

So sorry to hear those who have had a BFN,   to you all . x x 

To those of us that are some way through and suffering same symptoms, I am only remaining postive now due to the info I have seen on here. There have been many ladies who have bled and then gone onto BFP and also many who still bleed few weeks down the line and are still ok - lets all stay calm and be    . . Its not over until its over . . .   I started with brown this morning and then turned into fresh red blood but only for very short time , now nothing . . Its driving me nuts . Boobs have stopped aching and I have really bad headache . .   

Thinking of you all ladies x


----------



## nickinoodle

So sorrry to all with bfn, I totally feel your pain,
Masie I know exactly how you feel honey, I've had more brown today and my boobs not sore either, I keep tellin myself if af was coming bopobs would be super sore so maybe a good sign x x x


----------



## Jemimasmum

Hi everyone,

Can I join the thread? 

Today is day 4 after a 3 day transfer for me and my OTD is 26 June.  7 more sleeps for me.

It's been really interesting reading this thread seeing what symptoms / emotions everyone else is going through -its really helped me feel more normal!

There is one thing that is slightly worrying me which I wonder if anyone else can help with.... I'm having daily gestone injections which DH has been administering in my bum... Nice. Anyway he's noticed that as he pulls the needle out some of the liquid seeps out too. Tonight quite a bit seemed to come out.  Is this normal? Has anyone else had this? Should be worried that I'm nit getting the right dose?

Sorry if this sounds daft but I'm just not sure whether this is something to worry about. 

Thanks girls

Love Nic x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

nickinoodle and maisiemoo - I think we were all separated at birth as I have exactly the same today too! Headache is lingering but managing to stop it becoming a full blown one with lots of water. Only 3 more sleeps for me now...I've felt more tempted to test early this time round (although I won't) but on the other hand if I never test I'll never get a negative so maybe that will be my strategy! 

Hi to all the new ladies who have joined today. Good luck for your 2ww and on your OTDs 

hendryhope, sorry to read your news  

Katie xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

welcome Nic - I haven't had these particular injections but when I was injecting prior to EC this happened a couple of times. My clinic advised me to inject it more slowly and to wait a few seconds before taking the needle out rather than rushing. That did work as none leaked out then. Hope that helps, good luck for your 2ww,

Katie x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Hendryhope so sorry to read of your  BFN    

welcome to the thread Nic, Shell and Jen sending lots of 

 to tomorrows testers
letsdoit, want2beamum and Babycalm     for your dreams to come true tomorrow

  and       

Em


----------



## Babycalm

Blondie k and Hendryhope - so very sorry to hear your news    

Holly - thank you for your wishes for tomorrow.

All those ladies worried about spotting/cramps/bleeding etc - I've had it too and from what I see it almost seems the norm as so many have gone on to have bfp. Nothing would surprise me now so keep the faith!

xxx


----------



## amahleenah

Hi all - can I be added to the list? I just realized that I posted, but didn't ask to be added to the list.

My heart goes out to those who have gotten a BFN - keep your spirits up (after you indulge yourself, of course). 

To those testing today - GOOD LUCK!!! You're no longer a lady in waiting! : )


----------



## Martha Moo

amahleenah said:


> Hi all - can I be added to the list? I just realized that I posted, but didn't ask to be added to the list.


Hi,

I have just added you honey  for the remainder of the wait almost there now  

Em


----------



## amahleenah

Thanks, Holly!!! : )


----------



## Alisoula

Okay I posted about 4 days ago that I was concerned I had no sore boobs, bo period cramps etc and was feeling 'normal'. Well yesterday evening when I would of been 8dp 5dt (1 x grade 1 blast & 1 x 3bb grade blast) I went for a 'knicker check' and notice a pinkish/red watery mark about the size of a 2p. Afer that every time i popped to the loo I had the same mixed with some clear discharge (sorry tmi) until I went to bed and slept with my knees up in the air all night. This morning when I got up there was nothing howver Ive just been to the loo again and when I wiped I have a reddish/brown/orangey coloured disharge which looks heavier than last nights. I dont really have any period cramps only the odd twinge now and again. Should I be concerned its all over and AF is arriving or could this be implantation bleeding (im now 9dp 5dt) apart from this I have no other symptoms like sore boobs etc. Am due to POAS on 24th??

xxx


----------



## nickinoodle

Alisoula - oh this 2ww is so difficult, we are at exactly the same stage i had 1 x top grade expanding blast transfered on 11/6 and due to take pos on Friday too. 
I too have little boob pain now after previously being v sore, and started brown spotting when i wipe on sat pm, this had continued on and off since then. I have had mild stomach cramps since thurs pm, getting more frequent as the days go on, and mild backache today. Masie and Rachy are also experiencing similar symptoms. 
Its easier said than done but just trying to take one step at a time and survive each day without going too crazy. Lots have people have told me may be implantation, so take somethin positive from that and try not to worry, you have to keep positive in a few days we will both hopefully get that bfp.     
Lots of ladies get this type of spotting in 2ww and early pregnancy it may just be your little embies gettin comfy     
Nicki x x x


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Morning all

so sorry to peoples with bfn , im sending you a big hug

and to with bfp .... congrats xxx

can i just ask a quick question ?

im have my ET today and im not sure what to do -

Our clinic say after transfer i can just get on with day to day living but take care.

and all i seen to read is that you should take a few days bed rest etc , i have book the two weeks off work but im not sure what to do for the best.

xxx


----------



## stonefield74

Hi Stacey - good luck with your ET, really hope all goes well for you.

I think what to do during the 2WW is such a personal choice and really depends on the type of person you are, what sort of job you have etc etc.  For me personally it would have been awful being at home - I found the 2WW the most difficult part of the whole treatment and if I hadn't had work to take my mind off it I would have gone absolutely crazy.  But that's an entirely personal choice. 

All my hospital said to me was to live life as you normally would, but no heavy lifting.  Apart from that there's just nothing you can do to help these little embryos to implant unfortunately!  But the hospital was very clear to me that resting solidly for 2 weeks won't make any difference at all, so I chose to get on with it and save my holiday for later in the year!

Good luck!


----------



## Tamsutbadger

morning can i be added to the list please had egg donor FET on Friday test on 29th June.
thanks all and good luck Tammy X


----------



## BathBelle

Hi ladies,

I've tested a little bit early, although today is 14dpo, and I've got a    

I've got AF cramps and had a bit of dark brown almost black discharge, on and off, which started on Saturday so I'm a bit apprehensive.  Got to go to the clinic later to pick up some more drugs and book in for a scan.

Coranbeig, Where abouts in Turkey do you live?  My Mum and step Dad spend 6 months of the year in Gocek.

 to all,

Belle x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Brilliant news Bathbelle   - how come you were told to test a lot later? I've got to test on Wed which will be 15 days after EC...so tempted to do it tomorrow but also don't really want to test at all!!

Staceyjayne - I've had the whole 2 weeks off both times but that's because I work as a Head of House at a secondary school and my job can be quite stressful...physically I could have returned to work a few days after ET but in my head I've been quite emotional and knew that I would find it quite difficult to deal with naughty hormonal teenagers if a problem arose. I probably would have cried and ran out! Also my Headmaster knows what's going on and is fine about me not being there. I am going back on Thursday and will have hardly any contact with the kids for a couple of weeks as they're on work experience and exams have finished. If I did a different job and was office based I think I would have gone back far sooner as I've been really bored. Just do what you feel like. So many people are pregnant without knowing and they just carry on as normal. 

Welcome to tammy


----------



## emivf

Update from me and my BFP saga - so confused.

Friday || BBT 36.99 - Hubby came home of Friday as he was so worried about me and our embies and I'd done a digital test that day which said I was pregnant (2-3weeks).

Saturday || BBT 36.92 - We did official test on Saturday also positive - stopped bleeding on saturday (yay).

Sunday ||  BBT 36.96 - Had a lovely 'Fathers Day' out on Sunday and pretended that we were parents, no bleeding and another positive test, really achy boobs - so achy I found it hard to get comfy in bed, got up a couple of times in the night for a pee - very unisual for me.

Monday (today) ||  BBT 36.95 - Hubby left for Germany again this morning and we did another digital test before he left also postive. I started bleeding again as soon as he left but this time a dark brown, dischargy kind of bleed, not bright red like last week. Still got achy boobs, did another test at lunch time - still positive - but still bleeding.

I have no idea what is going on and so booked an appointment with my GP for tomorrow morning - hoping I can get a blood test done - not sure if you can get those from your GP or not but worth a try and at least I can chat over my symptoms.

Just thought I'd keep you updated. I feel quite positive despite everything I've gone through as my BBTs are still high - I really wish I'd charted from the start of treatment though so I would have a better understanding.

Anyone else think I'm still pregnant or am I just wishful thinking


----------



## tiggerbounce

Emivf - I am so sorry you are going through this, our clinics should not just leave us to worry about such things, your BBT sounds high enough to me, I know we can compare each other but before ovulation my BBT is always approx 36.5, then raises to about 36.7 to 37.0 after.  How are you feeling in yourself?  Wish I could come to give you a big hug, I am on my 2ww and I am suffering so I cant imagine what you are doing through.  I have heard of lots of people who bleed and go on to have healthy babies, the way i think of it your baby has implanted in a very small part of your womb so the rest could easily come away
Wish I could do more
Big hugs xx


----------



## emivf

My BBT before ovulation used to be about 36.45 and then would peak to 37 and then stay around 36.9-8 and then when my period started would plumiit to 36.4 or there abouts. I'm really gladd I decided to start monitoring hte BBT as I think that's the only thing I can rely on at the moment as the pregnancy tests will just be picking up HCG in my system but don't tell me how much is there. I bought a load of tests on the way back from the airport and am just going to continue testing every day and see if they get stronger or weaker.

As for how I'm feeling - hubby being back for the weekend was the best thing ever - it's hard to be depressed when he's about and he's really lifted my mood and made me feel positive again. I don't want to feel down as then I loose my apetite and stop looking after myself which isn't a good thing, so trying to keep my pecker up so to speak and just get on with day to day living. Got loads of work to catch up on this week as I took most of last week off, so that's going to keep me busy and occupied.

Looking forward to seeing the GP tomorrow and hopefully I can get a blood test and get a little closer ro celebrating or comiserating.

Just read this on another forum... and that puts a downer on things!

"I am pretty sure it would not give any useful information. The HCG shot  for trigger and the supplemental progesterone would mess up all of the  BBT signs. BBT tracks your temp (among other things) but those temp  rises and falls are a result of the ebb and flow of the hormones in your  system. By taking supplemental ones you wouldn't see the normal shifts,  or if you did, they would be a result of the drugs. "


----------



## Katiedolldoll

emivf - you could pay for a blood test at a private fertility clinic if you want it done asap as your GP may not be able to get it done that quickly...would your clinic not do one for you?   xx


----------



## emivf

Clinic won't do one until I do my 2nd official test next saturday! I just want to go and see my GP anyway and chat through everything that has happened and maybe get some help understanding why I've been bleeding etc. If I can get a blood test as well, then brilliant. Not sure of any private clinics near me - might have a look online.
  
  Just read this on another forum... and that puts a downer on things!
  
  "I am pretty sure it would not give any useful information. The HCG shot  for trigger and the supplemental progesterone would mess up all of the  BBT signs. BBT tracks your temp (among other things) but those temp  rises and falls are a result of the ebb and flow of the hormones in your  system. By taking supplemental ones you wouldn't see the normal shifts,  or if you did, they would be a result of the drugs. "

so my high BBTs might be down the progesterone suppositories - these stopped on Saturday but I guess it's still in my system.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Good luck at the GP's I hope you feel reassured afterwards


----------



## jesusloveme

Hi Emvif 
If you go a&e might be better than Gp , I went to a&e last week well I wasn't bleeding but hip pain and they run all sought of blood test withing 3 hours . 

Good luck darling xx


----------



## 1972

Hi Everyone 

Hope you are all well on this ongoing dreadful journey ... back to work today , rubbish day and not helping maintain my positivity .. weekend was hard work with wedding, in laws , they finally went home today and Ive looked forward to getting home to empty house , Ive even left the telly off for some peace and quiet   I still have brown spotted discharge when wiping, no fresh. I have a headache from hell which is normall sure sign of AF but its been like this for 24 hours. Am   just a little longer as test weds a.m . To prevent all temptation I have no tests in house and will have to go and buy one tomorrow.

Nikki - same symptoms hon still .. lets hope it means good things for us both  

Nic - welcome . Cant help with the jab as Im on the dreadful pessaries but with stimming and dr jabs I always used to do slow and leave in a few seconds to allow it all to come out 

Katie - not long now hon, you are weds too arent you ??  

Alisoula - alot of us have very similar symptoms and so many have had and got BFP, stay strong and try not to worry  

Stacey Jayne - hope you are ok after ET ? I felt very low after , had trauma EC and felt tired, battered, drained so deffo needed some days off to chill. Take it easy and see how you feel . I read so many things that say it makes no odds if you lay up or go back to normal re implantation . Good luck x x

Belle - naughty ! But great news !  Whens OTD ?? Sending you   that you get same result  

Emivf -   bless you . Im not sure what BBT is ? But 3 tests saying same thing I would say means you are BFP   X X


----------



## emivf

I don't think I could get away with going to a&e this week as I'm not bleeding very much and have no 'emergency requiring' symptoms. But thanks for the tip. I kind of wish me and hubby went on Friday now. Will see what GP can do for me. 

BBT is basal body temp - your temp when you first wake up in the morning. It rises after ovulation and stays high if you conceive and get pregnant. 

Just slapped a load of henna on my hair and dying it bright orange/red to cheer myself up! I got it from Lush the other day and it smells so yummy. Hope  no one comes to the door as my head is wrapped in clingfilm and covered in a red wooly hat!


----------



## macamoo

Hi Ladies,

Happy to hear all those BFPs   and lots of love to the ladies who have not had them  im sure your times will come...although its hard we all have to stay strong 

Well as far as my symptoms go i am very confused?? firstly i have had no spotting brown/red or pink?? (.) (.) very achey last few days, very emotional, cramping gone but headaches very frequent?? I am now 11 days post 3 day transfer....so glad I never bought any tests as i know i would have done one every day since sat! Really tempted to test early but like others if i dont test it cant be negative!   i am going crazy.

Is anyone else on the cyclogest pessaries?? i am still on these twice daily & 3 times aday elleste 2mg...?? horrid!

Anyhow thank you for letting me rant....i feel better now i have shared my thoughts & feelings with you lovely ladies...XX

Good luck to all those testing in next few days sending you lots of   and baby dust

Sarah xx


----------



## amahleenah

Just a quick note to let you know I'm thinking of you all. I'm having some severe bloating, which is a bit painful, and don't know if this is "normal" or not, but I do have endo as well, so who knows .... normal for most is NOT normal for me.  Had to put step-daughter on flight back to US by herself tonight. I held it together as much as I could, and didn't totally break down; just a few tears. I must say I was mighty proud of myself.

Hope you're all doing well!!!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

maisie - yeah I'm Wed too and I still have the same brown discharge, probably a bit more than when it began on Thursday. I haven't suffered with headaches this time round (had awful ones in cycle 1 earlier this year) but had a slight one start last night which 1 paracetamol cleared. Got another headache now though and am going to avoid painkillers as long as I can because I just don't want any more medication than necessary! I've got 2 packets of tests in my bedside table but DH would kill me if I tested early! I am getting really excited now, are you?

sarah - I'm 10 days past my day 3 transfer... I hope the next 36 hours fly by! 

Love & babydust to all...


----------



## Babycalm

Hi Ladies

To all of you with those cramps, spotting, boob soreness disappearing etc - I had all of that and today I GOT A   !!!!!!

The spotting was day 8 post 5day transfer so I didn't think it could be implantation bleeding as I'd felt implantation cramps on day 2p5dt and was so worried, but I read all the posts of ladies with similar and far worse stories to tell and kept the faith and here I am!!

So hang on in there everyone (if you think the 2ww is bad, wait til you have to occupy yourself for 5 hours while you wait for the blood test results!!  )

Lots of     to everyone waiting to test, and lots of     to those who need hugs.

xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

babycalm that's brilliant news!!   so pleased for you and you've given me more hope that I'll get a BFP on Wed too!

xx


----------



## 1972

Congrats baby calm , thats great news !!!!!!! 

I just have to do a home test, dont think my clinic does a blood test , unless thats after.

Katie - dunno that Im excited , Im scared . . . I of course want it to be good news but Im also so scared of hoping for it too much that part of me is braving myself for the bad...    I think Im going to work from home weds a.m so I can calm down if good news and sort myself out if its bad...


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Maisie - I'm at home Wed too and doing a home test in the morning. I don't know if I'll be able to look on this site tomorrow, it's too nerve wracking!     for us! xx


----------



## 1972

Katie ;                       

Good luck to us both x x x x x


----------



## nickinoodle

Its all over for me af arrived at lunch full flow! Will watch for your progress! Ty forr all your help and support x x x good luck x


----------



## Martha Moo

hi ladies

Emivf, what a rollercoaster ride i think to put your mind at rest you need to get a beta done

Babycalm  on your BFP

Nickinoodle sorry to read that AF has arrived   

Bathbelle, fab news 

 to tomorrows testers coranbeig and hopeful_again     

Another day down ladies

sending a sprinkling of    and   

Em


----------



## swamp_rose

Hi everyone,
I haven't posted much on the thread. I first posted when I was going crazy in the last days of the 2WW. I am sad to say that when I had my test on Friday, it was a BFN. I expected it because I was cramping pretty badly on Wednesday and Thursday. I really got my hopes up this time and I was crushed.   On Thursday night, I was crazy with despair and picked a huge fight with my DH. He's been through so much with me and has been so understanding. I am so glad that I have him as my best friend. I love him so much - that makes it all the more heartbreaking that we can't have a child together. I hibernated over the weekend to try to get over it and I am more or less ok today. Only thing I can do is look forward. Thanks for the letting me express my feelings on the thread. That does help.
abi


----------



## amahleenah

Hi abi - very sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and your DH, sending you both the needed strength. Showering you with love!


----------



## want2beamum

Had the best day of my life yesterday  It was my otd and the test from the clinic showed BFP 

Now have to wait 2 weeks more to see if they both have snuggled down 

THanks for the help to get through these horrible 2 weeks.


----------



## wendycat

Hello ladies


May I join you? I had one beautiful BB blastocyst transferred on Saturday.   OTD is the 1st of July.


Want2beamum- what a great post to see when I'm joining the thread. Congrats!


Abi- I'm so sorry. It really does feel like being kicked repeatedly doesn't it.  


None of our embryos, apart from the one on board, made it to blast, I was so shocked as we'd had 11 and six looked really good. Just pleased that we got one. Still gutting though, it will take us two years to save for another fresh cycle.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi wendycat

congrats on being pupo

You may be better posting on the July thread, there are a few ladies there with OTD of 1st July, as this thread only runs until 30th June

Heres a link for the july thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265658.25

Em


----------



## wendycat

Thank you.


----------



## emivf

Been to the GP this morning and still no clearer. I explained what was going on and we had a long char about it all. I'm still testing positive and my temps are still high but I started bleeding again yesterday. If it was my period last week and if was alm over she thinks that my hcg would have dropped straight away and so is surprised that I'm still getting positive test results thus week. She agrees with me that it could have been a cysts rupturing or one of the embies leaving. I forgot to ask about a blood test to be honest but I'm sure she would've offered to do one if that was an option. Lots of women bleed in pregnancy so I could just be one ic those women or it could be all over. 

So I'm still in pregnancy limbo and will just keep going with the tests until Saturday. 

Feeling really low today as I think it's all over and I might as well accept that fact. It didn't help that my neighbour was seeing my GP before me and was in the waiting room with her lovely pregnant belly. I couldn't look her in the face and just ignored her as I would've just burst into tears if I'd acknowledged that she was there.


----------



## tiggerbounce

Emivf - I am sending you a massive virtual hug.  You are such a brave lady, and deserve this to work.  Huggggggg


----------



## Eggcited

Hello Ladies,

Can I please join your thread...I'm pupo since Friday. I have two 3 day embies on boardand trying to be positive 
Only symptoms I ave are slight twinges, probably notice them from being too tuned in to my body, wind and constipation which I think are due to the meds and Im also starving even though I'm eating well. 
Anyone experiencing hunger? I was even awake during the night hungry but just went back to sleep. 

Good luck to all today's testers and hope everyone else has loads of PMA today.!!

Lots of baby dust... Eggcited x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

want2beamum said:


> Had the best day of my life yesterday  It was my otd and the test from the clinic showed BFP
> 
> Now have to wait 2 weeks more to see if they both have snuggled down
> 
> THanks for the help to get through these horrible 2 weeks.


Brilliant news!!!!  xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

maisiemoo1972 said:


> Katie ;
> 
> Good luck to us both x x x x x


Loved your post!! (And couldn't resist looking today!!) Unfortunately I seem to be bleeding a bit more now but it is still very dark and not like AF so hopefully that's OK. Phoned my clinic this morning and they said not to worry, go ahead and test tomorrow and then ring them; and they wished me lots of luck which was very sweet. Also got yucky headache still which paracetamol won't clear. I hope it's just tension and nerves! Felt really really positive last night and slept well! Same wishes back to you...Katie xxx

                    
 we both get lucky!!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

nickinoodle said:


> Its all over for me af arrived at lunch full flow! Will watch for your progress! Ty forr all your help and support x x x good luck x


As you OTD is not until 24th will you still test then? So many stories surprise me when I read them, and so many ladies who bleed so in fact get BFP after all...?? Big  for you xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Abi - sorry to read your post, sending you a big   xxx

Emivf - you poor thing, you certainly are going through the mill. Keep going, you've done so well to cope with everything that's happened in the last week or so and it's just a few more days until Saturday.   it remains positive for you xxxxx


----------



## leam31

Hi

Please can i be added to list i have had 2nd cycle of iui i am due to test 27/06.

Many thanks x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Think it's all over for me. More bleeding now, like the start of AF. Phoned clinic to say it had changed from dark stuff to this and nurse said sounds as if it is AF but to test tomorrow just in case. Feel horrid now and as if there's no point doing it tomorrow.


----------



## Praying_for_a_Miracle

Katie!!!

Don't give up yet......you have been giving so many messages of encouragement to all. Some people do experience bleeding at the early stages of pregnancy.

Big   to you. Hang in there and do the test anyway.

x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

thanks, it's difficult when it comes to telling yourself that though isn't it. xx


----------



## leam31

Katie 

Sending big     and lots of   to you.

xx


----------



## Praying_for_a_Miracle

Katie,

You have been a great support to all of us. We are now all here for you. 

Giving you all the strength and encouragement for tomorrow.....!!!!!

  
x


----------



## Praying_for_a_Miracle

oh dear.....

Just been to the loo and noticed tiny brown spot...... i am thinking its too late for implantation given my OTD is Thursday and thinking its AF coming.......... 

Have had no real signs until this


----------



## Jem2

Katie,

Hang in there and DO NOT give up hope. There have been lots of cases where people have bled and still get the BFP. Thinking of you.

Jem x


----------



## coranbeig

Hi 2 all

Sadly AF came yesterday so a BFN for me this time. Back to clinic 2moro to start again! Totally heartbroken thank goodness for my DH being so supportive!

Good luck to all still to test xx


----------



## birdey

hi ladies would you mind if i joined you, we have had 2 embies put back today and now waiting on nice 2ww for 6th time. praying this will work, cant take any more heartache.

ill ahve look through thread, hope you ladies are all doing well

kirst x


----------



## emmalouise77

Hi,

First post on this thread so sorry for length.

Just had first IVF cycle, I'm egg sharing, EC 8/6/11 22 eggs (11 for me 11 for recipient) 5 embryos matured out of the 11, 1 blast ET 13/6/11 sadly none for freezing - not sure of recipient but is this amount of loss usual or is it just luck of the draw??

Had a tiny bit of brown discharge on Fri/Sat but absolutely nothing since (touch wood), had headache on and off, some stomach cramping and sore boobs and assumed was start of AF as headache and a little cramping are my usual signs only difference is the amount of cramping I've had is a lot more than AF and never get sore boobs. Anyway just wondering with my dates when is the earliest I can test and get an accurate hpt my otd is 24/6/11??

Would so like a BFP as my Grandma passed away out of the blue the Sat (spent all day in hosp with her so was with her when she went) before ET so have had an awful 1ww with the funeral and everything. Just feel my emotions and body have been through so much that first week that a BFN is most likely outcome.


----------



## 1972

Hi ladies 

Theres lots of sadness on here today . . Lets try and get that         going for those who still need it . 

Katie and Nikki - dont give up yet , theres a chance. You have seen the amount of women on here who bleed and are BFP... please try and test on official date .. Its not over til its over . . .   . Im thinking of you both . x

Abi -  

Emma louis e- so sorry to hear about your Grandma , wishing you lots of luck x

Eggcited - welcome  

Want2beamum - congratulations  

Emivf - Im sorry to hear that , how bloody frustrating. . what will you do ? Stay   x x x 

I test in the morning and Im scared


----------



## x-stacey-x

Maisiemoo - we're test buddies & don't worry I'm also terrified!!! I don't want to do it, I don't know how I'm going to cope with the result whatever it is   I bought 4 tests just to make sure lol 

Good luck hun, let me know how you get on


----------



## Babycalm

Hang on in there everyone! Towards the end of my 2ww I was up and down like a yoyo - every symptom was both a negative and a positive at the same time - surefire way to drive you insane. The too-late-spotting-for-implantation combined with painful cramps left me in despair, constant checking the boobometer for soreness. I know that everyone else's success stories despite all these symptoms and more really help, but the only thing that will really make all the anxiety go away is getting that BFP and every one of you worrying now has that as a very real possibility. So lots and lots of hugs and love to you all       

Maisimoo, Katiedoll and Stacey - masses of good luck for tomorrow      

xxx


----------



## amahleenah

Lots of love and hugs to those who have not gotten good news ... 

Katie, Stacey and Katie - I'm testing tomorrow as well, and am NERVOUS!!! But excited .... the wait is finally over. I am SO incredibly bloated (literally look 5 months pregnant), and am really uncomfortable. I've not had any bleeding, and all other signs are there, but slight. That said ... who knows .... oh, I'm going to bed to get rid of this guessing game. Will be thinking of you all!!!!!


----------



## 1972

Thinking of you all ladies who are testing in the morning .


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Unfortunately it is over for us. Bleeding became heavier and more red today. Tested tonight and negative. Phoned clinic this afternoon and the nurse said it did sound as if it was AF but to test in the morning anyway. Absolutely gutted. 

We don't have any more funded cycles so need to save up a bit now. 

Good luck to the rest of you, I hope it works out for you xxx


----------



## 1972

Im so sorry to hear that Katie . x x x x x x Thanklyou for all your support and I hope you get what you wish for and deserve x


----------



## nickinoodle

Only a quiCkie ladies
Good luck to you testing tomorrow and praying for you with bad news, x x x x


----------



## abbymull

Good evening everyone!! I am rubbish at keeping up to date with everyone! Have had a little read up but there are like 50 more pages on here since I last logged on!! 

Well, it's my test day tomorrow. Couldn't have come around any slower!! Been tempted to test earlier but think it's better to wait the full 2 weeks. I have had no bleeding, but I have had the worst stomach cramps ever for the last couple of days (like 100 times worse than period pains). They come and go, and even wake me up through the night!! I called my clinic yesterday and they think it is just a side effect of the progesterone (along with the mood swings!!). They said I could do the test early (today) but I have somehow managed to hold out.

I am absolutley bricking it!! I've to get up at 6, wake DH up and do the test then go to work regardless of the result.

Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow           Think tonight is going to be rather a sleepless night with lots of clock watching!! 

Night ladies xxx


----------



## nickinoodle

The english on my last post was shocking sorry!
What I meant to say was good luck to you ladies testing tomorrow!
To those of you who have had bad news I am praying it turns into good news!
Katie I know exactly how you feel honey sending u a big hug x x x I hope a miracle happens for u overnight x


----------



## tiggerbounce

Lots of girls testing tomorrow good luck to u all. Will check on u all in the morning - try to get some rest xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

to the ladies who have bleeding hoping and      as others have said bleeding isnt neccessarily the end so sending        

Coranbeig so sorry to read of your BFN   

Babycalm  on your BFP

welcome to Eggcited, Emmalouise77, Leam31 and Birdey 

 to our ladies for OTD tomorrow

Katiedolldoll, x-stacey-x, amahleenah and Abbymull,     for BFP for you all

Sending  and  to all

Em


----------



## Jen74

Good luck to all tomorrows testers, hope you get a good night's sleep!


----------



## 1972

Good luck Abbi       

Nikki - Heres hoping for some good news Friday  x x x x x x x


----------



## nickinoodle

masiemoo - i love your positive thinking hon but its def all over, my clinics otd was v late, i had ec two weeks ago yesterday, called them with my bfn this morn and they were satisfied that its the end!
After being broken hearted yesterday im surprisingly ok today, will be starting  a fet cycle in sept as i have 5 little snow babies so i still have some hope x good luck with your test ive got everythin crossed x x x


----------



## macamoo

Just a quickie to send lots & lots of love & babydust to all you tomorrow testers     

wish i was testing tomorrow but i am gonna hold out until test day friday!? booked it off work as i have learnt from past goes i couldnt face work either way!!!??

Sending lots of hugs & love to all those that have had bad news...stay strong   

sarah xxx


----------



## dizziej

Hi everyone, room for another one??  

I had first cycle of IVF with DEs in IB in Alicante last week.  Testing on 27 June.  Not sure where yet - presume GP?  Does it come back on the same day then?

Great to see yet more support on a diff thread.  Good luck to everyone who's testing this week  

x DizzieJ


----------



## abbymull

Don't Suppose there are any other mutters on here at 5.15am!! Well, I've hardly slept and dh hasnt slept at all!!  Done my test and got a bfp!!! Yeyyyy!!!! Can't believe it!! Am going to do another test tomorrow morning just to make sure. Can't wait to hear how you others testing today get on ! PrAying u get bfps!! to those of u who already have bfps, what are the next steps?? When r u having ur first scans. Thd cramping is back with a vengeance but think I've got to cArry on with the progesterone??
Abby xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Morning Abbymull - I was reading your post at 5.20am so I am a fellow nutter!!   Congratulations honey I bet you're ecstatic!!  

Today was my OTD too & I got a   too!!! Can't even believe it, I haven't touched the ground yet.

I know what you mean about having no sleep I was awake at 4.30am but I was too scared to test to I laid there for 2 hours before I did anything about it  

Good Luck to all those of you testing today       I'm really   you all get your BFP too! xx


----------



## Martha Moo

welcome to the thread Dizziej  coming your way

Nicki so sorry to read of your BFN   



Abbymull  on your BFP
x-stacey-x  on your BFP
Bathbelle  on your BFP

Back later ladies have a good day

Em


----------



## mrscrystal

Hi all,

Hope you don't mind me joining.  I due to test on Fri from a FET and like so many of you am so scared of getting a BFN.  

I haven't had any spotting at all, my boobs aren't sore but my nipples are and my entire body is covered in dark veins, but fink that may be the drugs so am soo scared its not worked.

I'm also in constant pain in my ovaries, sorry if this is now TMI

Anyway good luck to all those testing today and congrats to those who have a BFP

My heart goes out to the BFN, I know what  its like

x


----------



## emivf

Congratulations to all with BFPs and big hugs to those with BFNs. I've done another test this morning and I'm still testing positive and my BBT is still I've 36.9. I've also got really achy boobs. All good signs I guess but I'm finding it hard to be excited as I'm still bleeding. Just hoping that I get a BFP on Saturday as then I can go for a scan and see if it's really true.


----------



## 1972

Hi everyone. 

I tested too at 4.30am but its taken this time to get courage to say I got a   . DH and I are truly gutted . I feel numb and sick. AF then decided to come with a vengeance about an hour ago as if to rub it in. 

Congrats Abby and Stacey . Well done . x


----------



## birdey

maisymoo - im so sorry for your bfn, i know how hard it is after all u been through, hope you get to take some time with partner xxx

congrats to all those with bfp thats fab news xxx

kirst x


----------



## nickinoodle

Sending u big hugs masie although all you feel right now is despair it does get easier I promise x


----------



## 1972

Thanks Nikki   Im very teary. I havent got dressed yet and need to get to work ... !


----------



## nickinoodle

Ah bless you honey, take the day off if you can you need a bit of time to just cry and come to terms with everything x x x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

It was BFN as expected so that's it for a while now. Good luck to everyone else still trying. xx
  to maisiemoo & nickinoodle xxxx

Congratulations Stacey & Abbymull, well done xx


----------



## birdey

Katiedolldoll I'm so sorry, thinking of u I know how hard it is xxxx

Kirst x


----------



## Jen74

Congratulations Stacey and Abby, amazing news! Have you got scans booked in yet?  

So sorry to hear about your BFN's Katie, Maisie and Nikki   my heart goes out to you, keep trying, you will be lucky next time, I'm sure.

Hi to everyone else hope you're having a good day?

AFM - few twinges, no real symptoms and starting to think it hasn't worked. But then I am only on day 5 of 2ww so will keep up the pma   until test day, you ladies have shown me that it's never all over til you pee on the stick!

Stuck at home in the pouring rain and bored. Reminds me of rubbish holidays with my family as a kid. Game of cards anyone?!


----------



## aspiringmum

thank you! i get so confused about how to use these forums! what is FET?

anyway you will all be a little disappointed in me but maybe understanding too.

I am 8 days post transfer and I did the urine test (actually used 3 different brands!) and it is already positive.

Now, since last time i had a miscarriage only a few days after my positive blood test, and since i had 2 embryos transferred which i know heightens the risk of miscarriage, i am trying very hard to see this as pregnancy!  Am sure you all know how hard that is. So I just have to hang in there.

Thanks for the support. I want to order pregnancy books but am afraid to!


----------



## rachel1972

belle congrats so pleased for u 

congrats to all you lucky ladies with bfp enjoy!!

big hugs to you ladies with bfn , good luck in the future 
xx


----------



## amahleenah

Hi all - well, I was up at 3:45 this morning, but it's now 7pm, and I'm ecstatic to say that I got a BFP!!!!! Still am in shock like the others ... sort of like it's not real. 

My heart is with those of you who got BFN today. There were four of us at the center today from 4 different countries, so we were the support for each other, with 2 BFN and 2 BFP. Will send strength your way. : )


----------



## angela1986xx

Hi all I tested today A day before I am due my bloodtest and its a BFP!!  

Still got bloodtest tomorrow and then if its still positive another one a few day later to see if the number have doubled so excited 
I texted the parents with a pic of the clearblue pregtest saying 1-2 Weeks preg on it 

Congrats to all with BFP's
and hugs to the BFN's 

good luck everyone


----------



## birdey

Aspiringmum - wow great news, when is ure otd? I can't moan in my previous cycles I've tested at all diff times. Hope u ok ?

Kirst x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Maisymoo, Nikki and katiedolldoll sorry to read of your BFN    

x-stacey-x, Bathbelle, aspiringmum, amahleenah, abbymull, angela1986xx  on the bfps

to tomorrows testers
skyline33gtst and Praying_for_a_Miracle   for BFP
Angela1986 hope the bloods show a nice healthy level

 and  all around

Em


----------



## skyline33gtst

Whoop whoop BFP for me! Xxx 
Welldone to all BFPs xx 
So sorry to all other testers who didn't get the results they wanted   

Lv Danielle xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Danielle

 on your BFP

Em


----------



## birdey

Danielle congrats that is fab news xxxx

Kirst x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Thank you so much xx


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

to all of you who got a  today!    so many! Well done girls x

So sorry for those who didnt   pray that your time comes soon x


----------



## Jem2

Ladies,
I caved in last night and tested got a BFN my otd is tomorrow do you think this will still be the likely outcome?

Jem x


----------



## birdey

Jem2 - I would still test in morning as urine is strongest then, and has been diluted by evening. Praying its a trun around for u xxx

Kirst x


----------



## angela1986xx

Nearly time for my bloodtest my OTD is today fingers crossed the pee stick was right and its still positive 

Hugs to all.xx


----------



## birdey

Good luck angela xx

Kirst x


----------



## leam31

Praying, 

Good luck for testing today if you havent already  

xx


----------



## orangevic

Firstly, congratulations to all of you with BFPs! And comiserations to all of you who share my own fate this time around. 

I started bleeding a few days before the OTD, so we already knew not to keep our hopes up. In many ways it was a relief to get the negative news from the beta blood test. But so very very sad to reach the end of this particular road. My own eggs, it seems, are simply not up to the job any more. 

Good luck to everyone who is still to test this month. 
OVx


----------



## tiggerbounce

Hi Holly
I cannot believe I am saying these words, but my OTD was Friday and I tested yesterday - OMG after all this time it was BFP (I cant believe I am saying them words).  I am so excited to see the pom pom next to my name
Thanks xx


----------



## Babycalm

Tiggerbounce - CONGRATULATIONS!! That's fab news! Looks as if you've had a long road to get your pom poms!    

And congratulations to those ladies celebrating their BFPs this week    

Big hugs to those whose dreams haven't come true this time    

xxx


----------



## tiggerbounce

Thanks Babycalm.  It looks like you have also had a tough time.  So glad you got a BFP as well.  I still cannot believe this, my OTD is tomorrow, so will test again, I so hope its not changed - this is a very nerve racking process, I know I still have lots of huddles, but I want this soooo much

Good luck to everybody testing tomorrow, I know there is alot of us (but I know I was naughty testing early)

xxxxxxx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hi guys  ,

I havnt been on here for a while   otd 27th but I foolishly tested today and got BFN   my clinic says to still test 27th but looks like it mite be bfn for us   any one get a bfn this late then BFP , I'M  clutchin at straws now  


Congrats to all the bfps 

 to all who didnt get wat they deserved    i   we all will next time


----------



## mrscrystal

Congrats to the all the BFP - well done!

so sorry for the BFN's - sending lots of hugs and my thoughts are with you.

My blood test tomorrow, like a lot of you, i'm terrified and excitied too hope its a BFP

xx


----------



## tiggerbounce

Angelbaby - I would really say you are too early to test.  Did you test with the morning urine?  Your OTD is not for another 4 days, I tested 2 days early and my clinic said please retest on OTD to be sure, I so hope it changes for you.  Big hugs xx


----------



## emivf

Can everyone cross fingers for me. I'm still testing positive but convinced each test is paler than the last. It's so hard to tell. I've been Bleeding all of this week as well but very light flow of dark blood rather than the red clotty stuff I had last week. Had 7 days of positive tests and just hopin tomorrow and Saturday are the same as then I can go up to Dundee for a scan. Can you see anything on a scan at 4 weeks?  

Been reading about vanishing twin syndrome and a bunch of other stuff to try and understand what is going on but I'm not much wiser. I guess I just have to wait. 

Has anyone else bled for two weeks and still got BFP at the end or am I the only freak in town?


----------



## Jen74

*Angelbaby* - last time round tested on OTD which was 14dp2dt and got a BFN which then became a faint BFP the next day and got stronger. Like *Tigger* says you are still too early, the injections are still in your system and can give the wrong result. Don't give up!

So many  this week, really encouraging!

Sorry to hear about the BFN's, don't give up hope your time will come.

Hope you're all having a good day?

Jen xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Tanks for all the   PMA ladies  

We're still holdin on to a little bit of hope    , think if this is bfn were finished tx for a while   were too young 2 feel dis old ( started fertility investigations @me 19yrs old dh 18yrs old ) gonna rest for a while n enjoy ALCOHOL ( responsibly heheheheh ) and all de tings these youngsters do hehehe


----------



## DizzyDen

Hi Angelbabe2010, 

I'm in exactly the same position. due to test on 27th June but tested this morning and got BFN. Totally gutted and this is my first cycle. I feel like I'm kidding myself if i was to keep positive for Monday. 

Let me know how you get on, Thinking of you x

Denise


----------



## Praying_for_a_Miracle

Hi Ladies,

Congrats to all those ladies with a BFP this week. Well Done.

Big hugs to those with BFN. My prayers are with you for the next try.

Unfortunately, I don't have good news to share. Its a BFN for me.

Better luck next time.

x


----------



## tiggerbounce

So sorry praying for a miracle. I know how u must be feelin so big hugs. Hold dh tightly xxx


----------



## Praying_for_a_Miracle

Thanks Tigger, good luck for tomorrow!!
x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Hey ladies  

Dizzyden-  for u to get BFP , did u hav 3 or 5 day transfer, i had day3 transfer on 10 june 

Prayin for a miracle- so so sorry hun  

Hope everyone is doin well   

Tigger how u hun?


----------



## tiggerbounce

angelbaby - I am good thanks, I really think you have tested too early, I dont want to give you false hope, but I have heard loads of stories of it changing

Dizzyden - same to you honey, too early to be testing

EVERYBODY - Step away from the pee sticks.  Should take my own advice though cause my oTD is not till tomorrow and I tested Wednesday

Big hugs to everybody xx


----------



## leam31

Hi 

Tigger, Have everything crossed for you!    xx


Dizzy,   for a BFP for you.... Like you I should have waited til 27/06 but couldnt resist both today and yest ive had BFN 's on both so not holding out much hope for monday as feel the A/f en route.  Good luck hun and keep us posted

Good luck everyone

xx


----------



## DizzyDen

Hi Angelbabe 

I had my egg collection on Monday, 13th June and the transfer 3 days later. The hospital have asked my to have my blood test on Monday, 27th June. Feeling really miserable. It doesn't help that its my birthday on Saturday and everyones fussing and i just want to be left alone.

Have you got any signs like sore boobs or sickness. I've not.  

It makes my laugh how so many of us just can't wait the 2weeks. I thought it was just me and i felt so stupid.    Maybe theres an opportunity for women in there 2ww to go to a retreat with lots of other hormonal women where we can just get on with it together. With no access to Boots the chemist!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

sorry to pop in late tonight,

just wanted to say 

It is still very early to test i tested early but didnt show a bfp on hpt until 15dpo theres still time for it to change

Angelbaby2010, i so hope that its just your testing too early hun

tiggerbounce  wonderful news

Praying_for_a_Miracle so sorry to read of your BFN
Orangevic sorry to read about your BFN also big    to you both

for tomorrows testers
Nikki34, Jem2, Anniew, Alisoula, Emmalouise77, mrscrystal and of course tiggerbounce lots of luck

 and  all around

Em


----------



## emivf

Yes it's three in the morning! But I've just come back from a night in A&E and another hospital and found I left my computer on so I thought I'd post this update....

I woke up this morning with severe shoulder pain - not done anything that would warrant shoulder pain so was a bit concerned as I know of a friend who had two ectopic pregnancies and shoulder pain is one of the symptoms. It faded away after I got up, but I've felt quite tired all day today so I had a snooze mid morning and woke up again with the pain. Again it went away during the day but came back really suddenly in the evening when I was about to cook myself dinner.

It was too late to go to my GP so I rang NHS24 and got to speak to a nurse about my symptoms. She sent over all the details of out conversation to the A&E in Dunfermline and I had to phone a friend to drive me there - luckily his wife wasn't working nights and so could stay at home and look after their kids and my dog and he had nothing better to do and was more than happy to take me as mt partner is away this month and I wasn't allowed to drive myself.

Took ages to be seen, had to repeat my whole pregnancy/ivf/bleeding/clots saga to numerous people and get prodded and poked and then wait for hours without knowing what was going on.

First good news though was that I got my pregnancy confimred by a medical practitioner (yay at last I can celebrate!) but then no explanation for all my bleeding/clots etc or my current shoulder pain. After hours of sitting around in a hospital gown I was told I had to go to the hospital in Kirkcaldy to get blood tests and a scan done. So off we drove to kirkcaldy and hospital number 2 for the evening where I had to repeat the entire pregnancy/ivf/bleeding/clots saga again to two other people independantly and then get prodded and poked again and then told that they don't do scans at night!!!

I had blood taken and tested for some immunity thing and the other was for my HCG levels. Had to wait an hour for the results of the first test and they came back fine - got to wait until the morning for my HCG result. Didn't get any answers to any of my questions so still don't know why I've been bleeding for two weeks, first heavily and then not so this week, or why I've got shoulder pain - just got packed off at 2am and told to go home and phone the IVF clinic in the morning and book a scan asap.

So when I came home to find I left my computer on so I thought I'd just type in this update while I stuff my face with food as I haven't had any dinner this evening and as I am now offically about 4 weeks pregnant (!!!!!) I have to eat something before I go to bed. So going to phone up and find out my HCG result in the morning and then I'm going to get onto ninewells   and see if I can get a scan tomorrow afternoon. Was texting my partner all evening and he's now really annoyed with Ninewells as we've paid so much for treatment and they've done absolutely nothing for the past two weeks - it's been the worst two weeks of my life!

Still got shoulder pain and I'm still bleeding and so still worried it's not going to last...

I hope this doesn't get posted liars of times as I keep getting an error message that the server is under a lot if pressure at the moment and so I'm not sure if thus is going to post or not. Maybe I should just wait until the morning.


----------



## NicNicNoo

Emivf - CONGRATULATIONS!!!      

At last you can celebrate as you truely deserve to!! That's great news!! xxx


----------



## emivf

Anti phone ninewells and demand to be seen today wish me luck!


----------



## birdey

hi ladies,
em - wow sounds like you have been through the mills last night, congrats on your bfp and hope that the clinic can put your mind at rest and find out some answers. this ivf never makes you stop worrying. are you working or are you able to rest? be thinking of you xxx

to everyone with bfp - congrats xxx

to all those with bfn - sending hugs, i know how hard it is.

regarding early testing, although im a fine one to talk and really going to try hard this time to wait, you can get such diff results. my first cycle i tested four days early got positive. second positive i tested four days  three days two days before which were nedative so thought it was all over then got bfp on otd. so it really can change - sadly they ended on mc for us so this time im hoping ill see a bfp that will make our dreams.

can i ask when you ladies all get some kind of symptoms, im only on day 4 of 2ww. all ive had is twinges in my left hand side quite painful more in first 2 days. im tyrng to keep sane.

hoep you all doing well xxxx

kirst x


----------



## angela1986xx

emivf hugs hope everything turns out well  

I got my bloodtest results back this morning its 111.8 is this good or bad? next blood test is on Thursday and numbers should have quadrupled by then fingers crossed

Good luck for today testers.xx


----------



## Jem2

Ladies, 
I got my bfn this morning but have already booked in for next cycle with egg collection being 13th september which is their next session.

Jem x


----------



## tiggerbounce

Jem - I am sorry. Big hugs. Glad to hear u have a plan xx


----------



## birdey

jem - so sorry for your bfn, thinking of you xxx

sorry angeka im not sure about levels, but im sure the other ladies will be able to help you? x

hi ti everyone
kirst x


----------



## Jess81

Hello ladies, 
Sorry for me post but I went for an extra early scan this morning and there was nothing there so they have confirmed I have unfortunatly miscarried. 

We are absolutely gutted, but looking on to the next go! We have 11   so will be having FET at the earliest November as want to have some time off! We have a holiday booked for sept and we are looking forward to that. 

For all the ladies still to test good luck hope u all get BFP's!! 

All with BFP's hope u have a healthy and happy pregnancy! 

Jess xx


----------



## birdey

jess im so sorry for your loss, i know how hard it is, im so glad you have plan in placeand allowing yourselves some time to relax and time out. please take care xxxx

kirst x


----------



## dingle08

Sending   to all those with bfn

jem2   September will soon be upon us. 

emivf god you have had a bad week! how did you get on with the phone call? and congratulations on your  bfp  

Can anyone tell me if its normal to be getting cramps and shooting pains every now and then on each side?
I am on day 7 of 2ww so still have 5 days to go and this waiting is killing me all i seem to do is keep checking myself in the toilet hubby thinks i'm mad.


----------



## tiggerbounce

Jess - I am so sorry big hugs xx


----------



## luckyinluv

Hi ladies, 

Could I be added here? I had IVF Fresh ET on 16/6 with only one fertilised embryo and test date is 28/06.  

Jem:  I am so sorry for your news, glad that you are already planning your next move though, good for you!   

EmIVf:  Congrats on the     , your story gves me a glimmer of hope   

I am thinking at the moment that I need to start working on my next move, I started spotting on wed night 9DPO and by thurs morning bleeding was quite a bit heavier, this stopped yesterday afternoon but started spotting again during the night and is quite heavy again this morning.  I am not bleeding as heavy as normal AF but most likely this is cos of the progesterone?  

Cons was so very sweet to me yesterday in my state, says that the bleeding is good timing for implantation and that sometimes this can be unexpectedly heavy if the embryo has chosen the very spot of a vein.  

I wish I could believe this but I think it is maybe all over for me


----------



## Tamsutbadger

just reading all your posts we are all going through it, this 2ww is so hard...X


----------



## birdey

lucky in luv - keep srong this osunds good news, i know how hard it is as you always think the worst, but keep positive, you only have few more days, are you resting up?

kirst x


----------



## luckyinluv

Hi Kirsti, 

Thank you for your reply, you sound just like my DH   

I have googled everywhere though and it seems pretty unanimous that implantation should just be spotting with light pink or brown blood   

I have taken these two days off work as I am in floods all day so doing as little as possible....was wandering wether I should speak to my consultant again about the Clexane blood thinning injections I take each night as my bleeding seems to settle in midday and almost stop by the evening and then starts up again about three hours after the injection getting worse in the morning  

Anyone had similar or heard of anything like that?


----------



## Nikki34

Hi

Jem - sorry to hear your news, understand how you feel   

emivf - congrats on your bfp

afm - I just got back from norfolk today is day 14 of 2ww, tested this morning and its a bfn for me, I never have got to day 14 of 2ww without a bfp so bit shocked I haven't started bleed before now but I know sometimes you can get to day 14 and still get bfn   .  Anyone know what happens now when will bleed start?

Nikki


----------



## Babycalm

So sorry to hear of the bfns.... big hugs to all of you   

Big congrats to all with BFP  

Angela - one lady on my clinic's thread had a first hcg of 91 with twins. Another had 794 and it's a singleton. Have read that it's immensely variable (and here's proof) and you can't read into the figures at all. As long as they rise that's a good sign. Good luck!   

emivf - what a rollercoaster. You've had such a tough time. So happy you are now able to celebrate your pregnancy though. 

xxx


----------



## mrscrystal

Hi all,

Well I got my   this morning, still cannot believe it, I'm numb, congrats to all who got their   also.

I'm so sorry for all the BFN's, my heart goes out to you, but I'm sure it will happen.

Sending lots of hugs  

xx


----------



## birdey

Mrscyrstal - congrats on ure bfp that's fab news for u both xxx

Kirst x


----------



## tiggerbounce

Mrscrystal - congrats honey x


----------



## mrscrystal

Ah thank you, I'm still in complete shock really thought it hadn't worked again, I have been in loads of pain in my ovaries so thought it was over.

Thanks again
xx


----------



## tiggerbounce

Mrscrystal - I have the same as you I still can't believe it's finally worked xx


----------



## 1972

Hi Ladies

Mrs Cystal - congrats  

Emivf - so sorry to hear about your trauma , but so pleased its finally confirmed. Try and chill and focus on the good news and dont worry  Stay positive as you have been through a mare of a few weeks x x x x

Jem - WOW , thats planning. Well done for getting straight back into it 

Jess - sorry to hear your news


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Emivf    i hope you managed to get some sleep
I hope the clinic were helpful this morning

welcome luckyinluv, i have added you to the list

Dingle08, i had shooting/stabbing/cramping from around day 7-10 of the 2ww

Angela1986xx HCG sounds fine mine were 109 and hes now 3!

nikki34 and Jem2 so sorry to read of your BFN

Tiggerbounce and mrscrystal  on the BFPs

 tomorrow for OTD 
JD77, Sofia3 and Maccamoo

 and  to all

Em


----------



## louise2930

Hi there

Can I be added to the list please

OTD 27.06 - 2nd IVF 2 day transfer on 15.06

Thanks


----------



## Martha Moo

Louise2930

welcome to the June 2ww board

i have added your details to the list on the first page 

Em


----------



## emivf

Had a scan this morning and they couldn't see anything in there. I'm so disappointed. There's nothing in my womb and nothing in my tubes or anywhere. I found out the results of my hcg which is 381. Don't know if that's good or bad. Got to have another blood test taken tomorrow morning and will get results of that on Monday. Thd midwife that did my scan was convinced that I'm not pregnant despite all my positive tests and is expecting my hcg to go down. Whats a normal hcg level for 4 weeks? Has anyone else had a scan at 4 weeks.

I was so knackered when I got back that I just went to bed. Feeling a bit low as I think it is all over now and have to start thinking and preparing for FET in a few months time. 

Thanks for all the lovely messages. At least I got pregnant at last. That's an amazing thing after 4 years of TTC. Just hope I can make my womb a more hospitable place for out next try.


----------



## 1972

Oh Emivf, thats heartbreaking. Im so sorry . . . . is there any chance it was just too small to see? Its too early for heartbeat I know that much but Im not sure how soon they can see on a scan. 

You must be truly shattered, what a whirlwind of emotions these last few weeks . 

   for a miracle for you . x x x


----------



## emivf

She did say that a scan at 4 weeks is very early so I'm hoping that she saw nothing because it's too small. I feel so stupid for clinging onto every last shred of hope that's why I wondered if anyone else has had a scan so early. I've been googling about hcg and I'm totally confused.


----------



## Jess81

Emivf, 
I'm sorry Hun, I totally know how u feel Hun, the same thing happened to me this morning. I'll keep my fingers crossed that your HCG levels go up, mine at 6 weeks was 450 something but there was no yoak sac just a bit of debris at the top of my cervix! 

I know how you feel about finally getting your BFP and you will get your precious baby if not this time but definately one day! 

Let us know how u get on with ur results Monday. 

Thinking of you 

Jess xx


----------



## birdey

Em - I'm so sorry for what u r going through, I'm not sure on levels but they don't normally scan that early. Be praying for u xx

Kirst x


----------



## snowface

Hi 

First of all let me say congratulations to everyone who has had a positive result, delighted for you all

Emivf - I have only just read your posts but I just wanted to say that my heart goes you and I cant imagine how difficult it has been for you.  Im new to all this so I cant answer your questions Im afraid but from my understanding 4 weeks would seem early to see much on a scan so try not to give up all hope x

I also wanted to say my thoughts are with anyone who has had a bfn, thinking of you all

I hope that I can join you, albeit late in the day!  My OTD is on Monday 27/6 having had two blasts transferred on 13/6 so I am 11 days into 2ww and this is our first cycle of treatment.

The last two days have been pretty awful, today in particular as have had small amount of brown/pink spotting, I dont know whether to think this is the start of normal period as I didnt have any periods for almost a year but then in March/April, I  did have, but both were quite light and short but with more red (sorry to be graphic!)  so different to this but I cant believe this can be implantation bleed this late in the day after having blasts put back. Has anyone else experienced this kind of thing at this stage?

Also my other question is to test early or to wait?  DH wants me to wait which is what I wanted to do but most of my positivity has gone now anyway so Im thinking I might as well get it over with, anyone got any advice?

Thanks for listening  x


----------



## tiggerbounce

Snowface - I had blasts on 13th and my otd was today, on the testing do what feel right 

Emivf - I am so upset to read ur post I pray everything changes for u

Xx


----------



## emmalouise77

Hi all,

My OTD test today and just done a hpt was going to wait till the morning but couldn't hold out any longer got a BFP!!!!

Just so sorry my Grandma passed away two weeks before I could tell her.

Sorry for all the BFNs, I hope you're dreams are answered next time.

Emma Louise


----------



## skyline33gtst

Emmalouise. Congratulations babe. Yr grandma will be with you! I'm sure she will be jumping for joy hunni. Massive congrats. Hope you have a happy and healthy preg for the next 8mths. Did I say congrats yr going to be a mama xxx lol xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just on way to bed but wanted to respond to Em

my hcg level at 4wks was 109, i had a scan at 4w4d and they saw nothing the dr told me that it was because it would be too tiny to see anything, so i am sending lots of           and             my hcg level at 4w4d was 397

I dont want to instill false hope but if you are only 4w your hcg levels from my view are ok its the doubling time hence repeating the hcg test to check

Em


----------



## walsh1363

Em 4 wks is far to early to see anything on a scan and if I had your levels for 4wks I would be happy best of luck for Monday


----------



## annie W

Hello Girls,
Just to let you know that I got BFP yesterday - OMG. I was so convinced that it was going to be BFN, my hubby had to encourage me to do the test. I have been a mess this week. We were both in shock.....but we are aware its early days and we have many bridges to cross. I have also learnt that not everyone experiences the seem symptoms as each other. I compared my symptoms to every else's symptoms... I did not experience any spotting, but had aches in back and pelvis and also groin pain. What I am saying its not over until you test. Its such a rollacoaster journey. Everyone on thread has been really lovely and supportive. A Big Thank-You. 

So sorry for the girls who received a BPN. Lots of  . Hope you reach your goal soon. Take Care.

Annie.


----------



## tiggerbounce

Congrats Annie. Next step scan xx


----------



## 1972

Well done to all those   !

Sorry to hear about the   ,   I too know how you feel . Its gets easier as each day goes by.

Emivf -       heres hoping for some good news. Stay    x x x x x x


----------



## birdey

congrats annie, tahst great news, take it easy and enjoy xxxx

afm - only five days into it, dont feel any different, but know its too early for symptoms, i gotta stay positive xxxx

kirst x


----------



## Sofia3

Its now the end of my 2 ww as its my OTD today. I have not been posting much this time as i have tried to keep myself occupied and to ignore this horrible waiting period. 
But I have been reading the thread daily as it is so exciting to follow your stories. It is so comforting to see that we are so many going through this, and to see how many finally succeed.

I was so afraid to do the pee test this morning remembering how heart broken I was the last time it turned out negative. But this time a very faint line appeared. Then I got quite stressed when I looked closer at the test and saw that it had expired.....Not very well planned... My DH had to rush off to the pharmacy... Anyway, the second pee stick also showed a  . Both lines are very faint, so I don't know if I can trust it completely. I have never been pregnant before, so its so hard to believe.

Enough about me. Good luck to those of you testing in the next coming days   . Congratulations to the BFPs and for the BFN, please don't give up!


----------



## emivf

I woke up this morning feeling really sick - had really bad crampy feelings in my tummy that made me want to puke but I didn't. Once I'd had a Bowel Movement (tmi I know sorry) I felt better. Had quite a lot of bleeding this morning but it's calmed down now to the normal (?!) amount i.e. just a little constant trickle that I've had all week. I went for my 2nd blood test this morning and they say I can get the result at tea time - so I don't have to wait until Monday which is a huge relief. I'm praying that it's going to go up even though in the circumstances it seems unlikely. My shoulder pain has now eased off, my boobs still ache a lot. I did a pregnancy test this morning and it was really strong and clear and the result was pretty much instant. So I'm still convinced I'm pregnant but not getting much info or support from the medical folk. If my HCG has gone up today then I'll book a blood test and another scan for Monday and see if the folk at Forth Park in Kirkcaldy can explain my constant bleeding. I'm still doing my BBT I'm my temps are still above 36.9 every morning. I feel really toasty today - rosy cheeked and all that. 

Got to go and babysit my friends 4yr old and 13yr old today so it's going to be a day of lego, scooby doo and computer games - I'm pretty knackered though so hopefully they won't tire me out too much.

Will let you know my HCG result when I find out what it is.       it goes up!!!


----------



## ♥ Bambi ♥

Oh Emivf   what a nightmare time you're having x   
 that its gone up x Bam


----------



## Tamsutbadger

oh fingers crossed for u


----------



## emivf

Yay my hcg has gone up!!!! It's now 583!!!!!! Not quite doubled but it's great that it's going up. They want me to do another test on Monday at Forth Park again. And then when I get the result from that if the number is in the 1000's they'll be wanting to do a scan. They're concerned that I'm still bleeding so will want to check me out and see if they can find out why.


----------



## Martha Moo

Em

I just popped in to see if any news from you

My levels doubled every 72 hrs not every 48 like many websites say

         for mondays test 

take good care

Em


----------



## Babycalm

emivf - your story is like a real live ivf soap opera unfolding in front of our very eyes! Am so happy your hcg levels have gone up - just hope they manage to get to the bottom of why you are bleeding. Praying that all goes well for you    

snowface - I had spotting and bad cramps 4 days before OTD - was horrified but got my BFP anyway!!! Good luck for Monday  

Congrats to all the new BFPs  

Hugs for anyone feeling sad or worried   

xxx


----------



## snowface

emivf - so happy your levels have gone up, Im sure they will continue to do so, sending you lots of luck and love

Babycalm - thanks for your kind words

I tested this morning and got BFN, felt it might be coming but still only had light spotting, feel devastated and empty. Not sure what to do next for the best,  I suppose we just need some time to come to terms with it all. May need to consider DE as  AMH low so we were very lucky to have got 8 but can only afford to fund one more, I guess we need to talk to consultant

Sending everyone luck who has yet to test for the remainder of June x


----------



## birdey

Snowface - so sorry for ure bfn, take some time before u make any decisions, its hard to get ure head around bfn. Hope u r getting lots of support
Kirst x


----------



## tiggerbounce

Snowface - I am so sorry. Big hugs to u and dh xx


----------



## angelbaby2010

Snowface  so so sorry hun   know just wat ur goin tru     hope ur ok hun


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Snowface gutted for u.  I was told last august that pointless using own eggs only 2% success so went for egg donation.  Took me a bit to get head round but I sm ok with it now on 2nd cycle 1st ended in BFP miscarriage hope my 2nd frozen transfer works will see.

Just take yr time sending a massive hug gutted for u take care Hun X


----------



## birdey

tamsutbadger - how are you doing on this dreaded 2ww have you had any symptoms? are you good and wait til otd?

kirst x


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Hi all 

I do not post very often but have been reading every day , 

My heart goes out to all with bfn

And a big congrats to all with bfp

I'm having a low day, otd is Thursday and over the last few days I have been feeling positive but this morning I've seen to have a mild dull pain which I'm worried is my af !

I have not had any bleeding but sometimes you just know.
Also I have not had any PG signs 

Finger crossed for all who are having there otd this week

Xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger

morning Staceyjayne dont feel down, it could be anything there are no set rules on this pregnancy situation its just everyone and everytime is different, keep strong keep yr chin up girl   


Morning Kirst, well symptoms are left boob only slightly sore its weird bloated and headaches with slight pain now an again.  how about u how u feeling my OTD is wednesday i am dreading it will get blood results thursday, dont know if i want it to hurry be here and know or jut continue with ignorance as there is still hope at minute in my mind.
X


----------



## Evap

Hi there 

I have been following this thread for a while, currently on 2ww and my OTD is Tuesday. 

I just wanted to say that I have been having period pains and quite a bit of pink spotting for the last two days, I had given up completely. We tested this morning though and we got a really really faint second line!!!!!!!! 

Dont want to get too excited as OTD is not until Tuesday but just comes to show that until AF arrives and you get a negative on your OTD there's still hope!!

Eva xxx


----------



## abbymull

Good day ladies!! 

Stacey don't worry too much about the pains as I experienced them too and I got a bfp. Mine werereally bad so I called the clinic and they said it ISA side effect of the progesterone. Are you on progesterone?

My heart goes to those of you with bfn. Hope u feel better soon and don't give up.

I did my test on wednesday and got a bfp. Worried it was wrong so did another on Thursday which was also bfp  I have a scan booked for 3 weeks time to check heartbeat, how mant etc. Can't wait! It's gonna be a long wait though!! Stillcant get my head around it!! How are all of you with bfp's feeling? Is there another forum to go on now?

Have a great Sunday everyone!! Xxx


----------



## birdey

Abbymull and evap that's great news congrats, hope fully we can follow in ure footsteps. Xxx

I'm only on day 6 of 2ww. Just had from day 1 pain in left side over hip and very tired. Pain seems to have eased today and feel more with it. God u read into every little thing don't u. I just hope this will work out, I must admit this is the most upbeat I've been in all of my cycles so hoping it pays off and dosnt make it even more of a disapointment.

Hope everyone enjoying the sun xx

Kirst x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

I thought i had posted here last night   but obviously i didnt  

Jemimasmum, hope that you got your wish today   

Evap welcome to the thread

Abbymull, i will post some links shortly 

A few of you testing tomorrow 

Angelbaby2010, DizzyDen, Leam31, DizzyJ, Louise2930 and Snowface  for OTD    

 sprinkles and  to all waiting to test


Em


----------



## Martha Moo

For those of you wondering where to go next, as this thread draws to a close this coming week

For those ladies whose dreams havent come true

   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

For those of you lucky ladies

here is a couple of links
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261099.375;topicseen

and for those braver ones

(dependant on when the BFP was) if you need help deciding which one you fit in then PM me and i will help with that

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265958.50 (if EC was before 9th June)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265932.0 (if EC was after 9th June)

If i can help further please just ask!

Em


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi Hun, could you please update mine to a BFP! Cheers


----------



## DizzyDen

Wow! Skyline33gtst

Congrats! I'm testing tomorrow and deep down i know its a BFN. But looking at everything you have been through it still gives me hope for next time.  

Dizzyden x


----------



## louise2930

Good afternonn ladies 
  
  What a cracking day!!   I have just come inside from the garden and I have a lovely healthy (lobster) glow   
  
  Well I have some news - I tested, 5 pee sticks and a clear blue digital - all showing   
  
  I just cannot believe my one and only fertilised 4 cell egg from 17 follies has resulted in this!! It truely is a miracle! I'm just in shock as I had pretty much written this cycle off                             

Congratulations to everyone else with success

So sorry for the people with bad news   
  
  Love Louise xx


----------



## emivf

Louise that's amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## skyline33gtst

Big congratulations xxx

Gud luck for tomorrow testing hun and thank you so much xxx


----------



## Babycalm

Snowface - so sorry to hear your news   We used DE and it took a while to come to terms with all that means, I am completely happy with our decision   

To our new BFPs, evap, louise and abbymull- well done and congratulations!!    

Louise that's truly amazing to get your BFP from your only 1 out of 17 follies ! No wonder you're over the moon!   

Stacyjane - I had spotting and painful cramps 4 days before OTD so was worried like you. Got a BFP!! You just never can tell ....

xxx


----------



## Jemimasmum

Its a BFN for me.

Am totally gutted. Does anyone know how long you have to wait until you can try again?

Love Nic


----------



## DizzyDen

Hello Nic, 

Really feel for you, I'm at work now waiting for a call from the hospital to confirm my blood test.  but i did a hpt this morning and it was negitive. When i asked today at the hospital they said i need to wait 6 months. It seems like a life time. 

Chin up. x x


----------



## tiggerbounce

Jemimasmum - sorry to hear your news.  I have always wanted 3 bleeds before starting again, but I think it depends on your clinic

Dizzyden - hope they call with some good news 

xxx


----------



## birdey

Nic so sorry xx hope u getting lots of support its horrid dealing with negative. Each clinic is diff, with our fresh cycles they told us can do straight away but because of ohss 3 months. With fet its straight away. take care x

Dizzyden - hope u ok xx

I'm only on day 6 now and going mad with what ifs xx

Hope u all enjoying sun 

Kirst x


----------



## DizzyDen

BFN for me! totally heart broken.


----------



## birdey

Ah dizzyden I'm so sorry I know how hard it is, I hope u are managing to get some time with other half, take care xxx
Kirst x


----------



## tiggerbounce

Dizzyden - I am so sorry xx


----------



## dingle08

for all those bfn xxxxxx


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

My heart goes out to all of you with BFN today     

i hope it will be your turn soon xxx


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Or dizzyden gutted for u Hun Xxx


----------



## birdey

how r u today tammy?
irst x


----------



## emivf

Sorry to head of all the BFNs. 

Just wanted to post sn update on my ivf saga. I had my third hcg test today and it's Gond up again. From 381 to 583 to 1072 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The doctor I spoke to was really lovely and thinks they might get me in for another hcg test this week and will call me back in the morning to book me in for that and also my 6 week scan!!! It's amazing. 

I've still got to bear in mind that it might be an ectopic because of the shoulder pain I've had, bug this evening its the first time I've been able to accept that I am pregnant and it might all be fine. I cant quite believe it!!!!

Off to phone mh mother in law to tell her the good news.


----------



## angela1986xx

EMIVF congrats thats really good

sorry to everyone with bfn today 

I have a question I have really hurt my ankle and think I need an X-ray do you think it will be alright with getting a BFP on Thursday?


----------



## Jess81

Hi angela, 
Just tell the doctors ur pg and they will let u know if it's safe to donor not 

Jess x


----------



## angelbaby2010

Dizzyden so  so sorry hun   I got one to hun know just how u feel


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Nic - it will depend on you and your clinic. 
My OTD for cycle 1 was 17/3/11 and I start down-reg for cycle 2 on 17/5/11. I only had a withdrawal bleed after the first cycle so after 6 weeks of waiting and no AF I was given Norethisterone pills to bring on AF. Cycle 2 then began. I have been quite lucky that as soon as the cycles are over I've been back to normal (physically) pretty much straightaway. I know it takes some people longer. We are planning on cycle 3 starting at the end of August. 
Good luck with your next cycle xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

so sorry to read of the BFN, Jemimasmum, DizzyDen and Angelbaby2010 sending a big   to you

Luckyinluv and evap  for OTD tomorrow

 and  to all remaining in the 2ww

Em


----------



## dizziej

Hi everyone

Another BFN from me  

So sorry for all the other BFNs, sure we'll get our turn soon. 

But well done to all the recent BFPs, great news.  

xxx
Dizziej


----------



## dizziej

Hi everyone

Another BFN from me  

So sorry for all the other BFNs, sure we'll get our turn soon. 

But well done to all the recent BFPs, great news.  

xxx
Dizziej


----------



## Martha Moo

DizzieJ

sorry to read of your BFN

   take care of each other

Em


----------



## birdey

dizzie - im so sorry it wasnt the news you were after, take care    

kirst x


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

hi girls

well theres not many of us left in here now , im still holding out untill thusday for otd and a bfp.

fingers crossed for anyone thats still waiting 


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eggcited

Yes Staceyjane, not too many of us left.  I'm also holding out for Thursday and hoping and praying for a BFP also. 

Yes fingers and toes crossed for all of us waiting.!!!. 

Hugs for those with bfns and congrats to the bfps. 

Lots of babydust, only two more sleeps....


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in to say  tamsutbadger for OTD tomorrow

 and  for thursdays testers        

Em


----------



## luckyinluv

Morning all, 

I had my blood test done at the clinic yesterday and got the dreaded BFN that I was expecting, turns out I did start my AF 5 days early after all.  I just knew in my heart that the bleeding was not good news....

To all the ladies with good news, congratulations!  Really pleased for you all


----------



## Martha Moo

Luckyinluv

so sorry to read of your BFN

Take care of each other honey

  

Emxx


----------



## birdey

Luckyinluv - sorry for ure bfn, I know how hard it is, hope u getting lots of hugs, take care xxxx

Kirst x


----------



## dingle08

Hi all

 for all those with bfn my heart goes out to you.

I was up at 4am today for my OTD and got bfp still cant get over it


----------



## 1972

Hi Ladies

Im still loitering catching up on all your news. 

So sorry for all the BFN   I know how you feel . You will feel better in a while, just be strong , dont question what ifs and let your body and mind get over things .  

For those with BFP's - so pleased for you  

Its been 8 days since my BFN and I got an consultants appt this week . Long story short, they will up my stimming dose and put me on short protocol, theyve asked to get one more AF out the way then start following cycle, so mid August. I did want to get in earlier but on reflection I need time, to get weight back to normal - still bloated and heavier, plus need our holiday and some me time..

Good luck to all those still to test - not long now


----------



## aspiringmum

Hiya, bfp for me and 2283 IU/I for the HCG-Beta, I wish I knew what on earth that meant!

I did a five day embryo transfer on June 14 and my bloodtest was June 28. I don't even understand how many weeks pregnant this makes me.

But I am happy!


----------



## 1972

Great news aspiring Mum !!! I presume they take weeks from EC date as this is when they fertilise ?? Not sure though . Well done !


----------



## birdey

aspiring mum and dingle congrats that is fab news well done xxxxx

maisiemoo im pleased that you have got sorted having a plan always makes it easier, and holiday sounds good plan

afm - feeling weird last couple of days, got really bad cramp in top of leg think ive slept funny and it hurts. been feeling really spaced out and dizzy, alot of twinges like af is on way. cant believe ive still got til tuesday. hate 2ww with passion, 

how is everyone else doing

kirst x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

maisiemoo1972 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Im still loitering catching up on all your news.
> 
> So sorry for all the BFN  I know how you feel . You will feel better in a while, just be strong , dont question what ifs and let your body and mind get over things .
> 
> For those with BFP's - so pleased for you
> 
> Its been 8 days since my BFN and I got an consultants appt this week . Long story short, they will up my stimming dose and put me on short protocol, theyve asked to get one more AF out the way then start following cycle, so mid August. I did want to get in earlier but on reflection I need time, to get weight back to normal - still bloated and heavier, plus need our holiday and some me time..
> 
> Good luck to all those still to test - not long now


Maisiemoo - we seem to be having very similar "journeys" (hate that phrase but can't think of a better word!). We met our consultant last week after our BFN and I am going to be put on short protocol too. This is to prevent OHSS symptoms and to try and get fewer follicles but better quality eggs. Some people go on short protocol if they've not responded well to stimms but others go on it if they over respond. How strange our bodies are! We'll be starting August too. Hopefully next time will be our time for both of usxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Aspiring Mum,  i have just responded to your other thread 
Dingle08  to you too 

 to our final testers for tomorrow

Shenagh1, Shell182, Jen74, Eggcited, Birdey and STACEYJAYNE

This thread will be locked on 1st July and i will repost links for your respective forward journeys

Em


----------



## Eggcited

aspiringmum said:


> Hiya, bfp for me and 2283 IU/I for the HCG-Beta, I wish I knew what on earth that meant!
> 
> I did a five day embryo transfer on June 14 and my bloodtest was June 28. I don't even understand how many weeks pregnant this makes me.
> 
> But I am happy!


Aspiringmum,

My understanding is from your dates that you had your EC on the 9th June (or donors ec) then you start 2 weeks before that as your start date of pregnancy which would be 26th May. That makes you 5 weeks pregnant tomorrow. Hope you understand that and anyone else feel free to correct me if I'm wrong..

In relation to betas I read these values Week 4: 5 to 426 IU/I and Week 5: 18 to 4236 IU/I . That makes yours sound great as you are 4 weeks and 6 days today according to my calculations.... Congratulations.

Also your estimated due date would be 29th February...and next year is a leap year.??!!

Hope this makes sense...got it all on Google..weeks ago..hoping my beta will be positive. Testing tomorrow and will have official results Friday from GP..

Fingers and everything crossed.... Eggcited (or more like nervous.!!)
I


----------



## aspiringmum

Hi! Wow let me know your test results and am rooting for you! What is EC? For some reason the doc said March 6 birth date so I think she thought 4 weeks.
I guess my numbers really are ok then!

Its all so weird because to me I am like 8 days pregnant because thats when I think implantation took place but now I realize that is hardly the point!

But if the embryos were, er, created June 9 and today is June 29, how can I be 4 weeks pregnant! I mean how can I have been pregnant even before the embryo was created!?


----------



## Eggcited

EC is egg collection and I think they start counting 2 weeks before as it is to do with a 28 day cycle, menstruation and the eggs being produced before they are fertilised. Hope that makes sense.

Google..(my favourite friend.!) "Due date calenders for IVF" and you will be able to work out your due date... they also usually tell you how long you are pregnant.

Thrilled for you. Hope I am in the same boat tomorrow night....


----------



## aspiringmum

Well Eggcited I look forward to hearing your news, fingers crossed!

Oh, quick question, am taking a baby aspirin each day. I have no idea if I have blood clotting problems but I had read this is an ok precaution against miscarriage. Thoughts?!?


----------



## 1972

Katiedolldoll - Ive already added myself to august/sept thread. Join up too and we can follow each other there and hopefully this time get the result we both want


----------



## Jen74

Hi all,

Just a quickie, so sorry to hear about the BFN's over the last few days   well done to the BFP's  

I have butterflies in my stomach about tomorrow but nice to know I have some test-day buddies. Hang in there ladies!

Lots of luck to you all - hoping for a 100%   day tomorrow


----------



## Tamsutbadger

morning all


just waiting on Doctor ringing me with my blood test results today, so dreading it scared now not sure i am ready to have my world blown apart...
hope we all get positives today XXX


----------



## x-stacey-x

Good luck *Tamsutbadger* I'm  for that  for you xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger

Anks Stacey struggling a bit now as it gets closer to finding out , congratulations on yr news that gives us hope Xx


----------



## Jen74

Hi all,

Just wanted to let you know I got a   this morning! So happy, but a little nervous after what happened last time. Will just take every day as it comes...

Think there were a couple of others testing today but don't remember who   - hope you got lucky too


----------



## Tamsutbadger

It's a BFN so gutted really am xx


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

Hi all

I've been at the hospital , unfortunately it's not our time  it's a bfn , for the 3rd time this year !

we are completely devastated ,life is just not fair sometimes ! 

But we will get over it and finger crossed 1 of our 6 snow babies will do it for us next time.

A massive congrats to all with a bfp , I'm so pleased for you all and big hugs to all with bfn

Take care all

Xxxxxx


----------



## Tamsutbadger

It's gutting isn't it Stacey sorry for yr news X


----------



## skyline33gtst

Congratulations Jen xxxx 

Really sorry Tammy xxx


----------



## dingle08

congrats to all the bfp today 

I'm so sorry to all those bfn   

Staceyjayne   so sorry thinking of you both xxx


----------



## 1972

So sorry to hear those with BFN    my thoughts are with you , it is so hard . Look after yourselves and take some time . x x x

Jen - well done hon   x


----------



## birdey

tammy and staceyjayne im so sorry for your bfn, i know how hard it is andd i hope you are getting lots of hugs xxx

jen really pleased, take care

afm - im in bit if state, i did test today which was bfn, otd isnt til tuesday so hoping its just too early, but i dont feel its worked, im so down with it, with our first cycle i got a bfp this early so i cant see why it would be different this time. i just dont wanna think about doing this for 7th time, i cant do it. 

sorry ladies, hope everyone all ok

kirst x


----------



## pinkcat

Hi ladies,

Well as today is the 1st of July the June thread comes to a close today.

Hugs to all the ladies who have had BFN this time























For your onward journeys, I wish you lots of luck

Here is a link which may be helpful

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

For those of you whose dream has come true with a BFP

here is a link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

Best wishes to all

pinkcat


----------

